# Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!!



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November









*Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: 
SCHUTZ DER BERUFSFISCHER! 
OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!!
​*
Kommentar zum Desaster

Gestern Abend hat nun also die EU beschlossen, dass der Schutz der Berufsfischerei wichtiger ist als der Schutz von Dorsch und Angler!


ICES wollte die Dorschquote für die Fischerei um 88% senken.

Da Hobbyfischer (=Angler) auch eine Menge Dorsch fangen, sollten diese auch beteiligt werden - bedeutet:
*Angler sollten weniger fangen, damit Fischerei mehr fangen kann!!*

Da die Zahlen der Anglerfänge nur für deutsche Angler und nur auf ungenügender Datenlage des Thünen Institutes, aus zurückliegenden Zeiten und unter der Prämisse, dass Angler unabhängig vom Bestand immer ca. gleichviel fangen würden, ermittelt wurden, bezeichnen das einige durchaus eher als Blick in die Glaskugel, denn als seriöse Wissenschaft.

*Fakt ist aber nun:*
*Berufsfischerei statt 88% weniger nur 56 % weniger Dorschfang

Dafür Belastung der Angler mit gestuftem Baglimit von 3 - 5 Dorschen (in/ausserhalb Schonzeit)*

--------------------------------------------------------------​*Vorgeschichte
*Die Initiative um die EGOH, Angelkutterkapitäne, DFV etc. hatten den Vorschlag gemacht, dass man das Schonmaß maßvoll auf 40 cm erhöhen könne, und einen *freiwilligen* Verzicht in der Laichzeit unter 20 m zu angeln angeboten.
Auch DAFV und LSFV-SH waren da eingebunden.

Bei einem Treffen bei Minister Habeck auf die Frage "Wie können wir Berufsfischern helfen", machte dann der Geschäftsführer Bohn vom LSFV-SH den Vorschlag (_FREIWILLIG! OHNE NOT! OHNE JEDE ABSPRACHE MIT DER INITIATIVE!!)_, dass die Angler ein Schonmaß von 45 cm und eine Schonzeit anbieten würden, um den Fischern zu helfen (wir berichteten).

Obwohl zu der Zeit die Signale aus Europa schon sehr deutlich waren, dass das Baglimit so oder so kommen würde!!

Das hat dann die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auch gleich aufgenommen. 
Und in der Politik wie z. B. auch beim "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch" der anglerfeindlichen EU-SPD-Abgeordneten Rodust (der beim zweiten Treffen noch "Runder Tisch Ostseefischerei" laut Protokoll geheissen hat) propagiert.

Dass die Politik das gerne aufnimmt, wenn die sehen, dass die als Fischereiverbände getarnten Naturschutzverbände um den DAFV sich nicht für Angler und das Angeln einsetzen werden, sondern schon freiwillig Vorschläge zur Beschränkung der Angler machen, sollte jedem klar sein.

Da zudem bei den Treffen bei Frau Rodust die Hauptbetroffenen der Einschränkungen  bei Anglern, Angeltourismus/Gewerbe und Angelkutter ausgeladen bzw. weggeschickt wurden (wir berichteten), waren so die Angler ohne jede kompetente Vertretung ihrer Interessen.

Vollends pervers wird die ganze Geschichte, wenn einem dann klar wird, dass die Minderfänge deutscher Angler dann am Ende hauptsächlich dänischen Fischern zu Gute kommen wird!

Das hat Dr. Zimmermann vom Thünen Institut ja laut Protokoll "2. Runder Tisch Ostseefischerei" so ausgeführt.

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier ergibt sich für mich persönlich eine klar anglerfeindliche Grundhaltung aus folgender Aussage im Protokoll der Veranstaltung von Dr. Christopher Zimmermann, Institutsleiter vom TI (https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/personal/leitung/dr-christopher-zimmermann/), die er auf die Frage von Martin Momme (siehe: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/organisationFischereiverwaltung.html, Fischereireferent, Küsten- und Muschelfischerei, Fischwirtschaft der obersten Fischereibehörde in SH), welchen Einfluss eine europaweite verpflichtende Regulierung der Angelfischerei (bag limits, Laichschonzeit, Mindestgröße) auf die Fangmöglichkeiten der kommerziellen Fischerei haben könnte.
> 
> *Sinngemäß zusammengefasst die Antwort von Zimmermann aus dem Protokoll:*
> Er führt aus, dass bisher *nur die deutschen Anglerfänge *in der ICES-Bestandberechnung und Vorhersage berücksichtigt werden würden.
> ...



*Deutsche Angler verzichten also hier, damit am Ende dänische Fischer mehr fangen können.​*
*So wird hier neben dem Dorsch der Angler zum zweiten Opfer!​*
Und das alles gefördert und in Gang gesetzt mit vom LSFV-SH und dem DAFV an vorderster Front!! 

Dass hier für ein paar Fischer der gesamte, volkswirtschaftlich viel bedeutendere Angeltourismus in den strukturschwachen Küstengebieten sehenden Auges an die Wand gefahren wird, ist den Anglerfeinden in der der Politik wie in den Verbänden der organisierten Angel- und Sportfischerei scheinbar nicht nur vollkommen egal - es wird noch aktiv gefördert.


In heiligem Zorn und tiefer Trauer um Dorsch und Angler,
Thomas Finkbeiner 

Erweiterung 11.10. 19 Uhr


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgehend von den Zahlen 2016 (ICES Gebiet 22-24, Fang Fischer ca. 7373t) wären eine ICES-Reduzierung um 88% also eine Fangmenge für 2017 von ca. 890 t für die Fischerei gewesen.
> 
> Nun dürfen die Fischer aber deutlich mehr fangen (Reduzierung nur auf 56% Einbusse, also 44% von den 7373 t), weil auch Angler verzichten (müssen).
> 
> ...



Pressemeldung VDKK, welche obige Rechnung fast zu 100% bestätigt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320785

*Aktualisierung 13.10. 2016*
Grafik zu Dorschfängen von Jens Meyer

Quellen zur Erstellung der Grafik: 
Quelle: LALLF M-V
2015-17: TAC Quelle







Es  ist klar zu sehen, dass hier vor allem die nichtdeutsche Fischerei den Bestand am westlichen Dorsch auf dem gewissen hat, und keinesfalls die Anger auch nur ansatzweise.

Das Märchen von "Angler fangen so viel wie Fischer" gilt ja nur für Deutschland, das relativ wenig Quote am Westdorsch hat.

Das unterstreicht in meinen Augen nochmal meine These, dass deutsche Angler hier vor allem für dänische Fischer verzichten und dass das auch von der Politik so geplant war:
*Hilfe für Fischer.
Nicht für Dorsch oder Angler!!!!*




Weitere Infos dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Erste Meldungen aus der Presse dazu auch, bestätigen auch die 3/5 Dorsche/Tag/Angler, obwohl die Fischerei geschont wird:
http://www.shz.de/regionales/schles...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## CaptainPike (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Tja, in jedem "Berufsdorsch" stecken halt köstliche Steuereuros  Dass die Lage aber scheinbar derart verzweifelt ist, dass man nun die Paar Fische der Angler abzwacken muss ist allerdings schon besorgniserregend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Das Elende:
*Obwohl die Angler beschränkt werden, 
kommt kein Dorsch weniger aus der Ostsee!!!*

Da die Anglerminderfänge den Berufsfischern zugeschlagen wurden, die nun nur 56 % weniger statt 88% weniger fangen dürfen.

es ist so zum ko...............................................


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Na und.

Leider noch nicht radikal genug.
Dieses Baglimit wird den Anglern von den kompetenten Nichtanglern Dr. H.-K. etc. garantiert als Erfolg verkauft.  #6

Und in einem anderen Forum kriechen sie den/ die Verantwortlichen dafür noch in den Arsch..

Thomas...passt. Alles gut. |uhoh:


----------



## Bigrod (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

eine wahre SAUEREI ist das!!! ;(


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und ich warnte schon seit Juli letzten Jahres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

http://www.morgenpost.de/wirtschaft...ssen-sich-2017-beim-Dorsch-zurueckhalten.html

http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/fisch...weniger-dorsch.447.de.html?drn:news_id=665461

http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.fischerei-...gen.39673482-bd1c-4d39-a90d-4d9e38b680e4.html

http://www.svz.de/lokales/rostock/warnemuender-fischer-in-der-quotenfalle-id15056641.html

http://unternehmen-heute.de/news.php?newsid=387222


----------



## thomas1602 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

ich war noch nie an der Küste angeln, bin also ein reiner Binnenfischer. Kann mir bitte einer erklären, warum 5 Dorsche am Tag als maximale Entnahmemenge zu wenig sind?

56%weniger klingt auch viel, 88%klingt so unrealistisch viel, dass das ja eigentlich nix werden kann?

(ist ernst gemeint)


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich sag es ja schon seit einiger Zeit, wer braucht diese Idiokraten in Brüssel? Es ist zum (hier gehört das Kotzsmiley hin)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer erklären, warum 5 Dorsche am Tag als maximale Entnahmemenge zu wenig sind?



Das hat damit doch rein gar nix zu tun - oben lesen:
Was Angler weniger fangen, dürfen Berufsfischer MEHR rausfangen.

*ES KOMMT KEIN DORSCH WENIGER RAUS durch Verzicht der Angler.*


----------



## ayron (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Sehen wir es mal so.... wenn es den waidgerechten Abknüppel und Verbotsbeführwortern Horst und Herbert ihre Vereinskuttertour versaut, dann wachen die eventuell auch mal auf.

Die Schlacht ist verloren, aber nun werden es selbst die spüren, die sonst immer alles ordentlich beklatscht haben.  Alle Abnicker hinter die "Entscheidung" du erstmal bringen musst, junge Christel.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat damit doch rein gar nix zu tun - oben lesen:
> Was Angler weniger fangen, dürfen Berufsfischer MEHR rausfangen.
> 
> *ES KOMMT KEIN DORSCH WENIGER RAUS durch Verzicht der Angler.*



Das möchte ich jetzt mal genau vorgerechnet haben von dir Thomas.
Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt nicht klar wie du das rechnest.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich glaube ja auch das diese Fangbegrenzung für Angler NIEWIEDER aufgehoben werden wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Das möchte ich jetzt mal genau vorgerechnet haben von dir Thomas.
> Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt nicht klar wie du das rechnest.


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier ergibt sich für mich persönlich eine klar anglerfeindliche Grundhaltung aus folgender Aussage im Protokoll der Veranstaltung von Dr. Christopher Zimmermann, Institutsleiter vom TI (https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/personal/leitung/dr-christopher-zimmermann/), die er auf die Frage von Martin Momme (siehe: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/organisationFischereiverwaltung.html, Fischereireferent, Küsten- und Muschelfischerei, Fischwirtschaft der obersten Fischereibehörde in SH), welchen Einfluss eine europaweite verpflichtende Regulierung der Angelfischerei (bag limits, Laichschonzeit, Mindestgröße) auf die Fangmöglichkeiten der kommerziellen Fischerei haben könnte.
> 
> *Sinngemäß zusammengefasst die Antwort von Zimmermann aus dem Protokoll:*
> Er führt aus, dass bisher *nur die deutschen Anglerfänge *in der ICES-Bestandberechnung und Vorhersage berücksichtigt werden würden.
> ...



Fischer sollten auf 88% verzichten
Dadurch, dass Angler jetzt eingeschränkt wurden, müssen sie nur auf 56% verzichten und können so 32% MEHR rausholen


----------



## Luidor (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo Thomas1602,

 ich fahre in der Regel ein mal im Jahr an die Küste zum Herings- oder Dorschangeln.
 Das ist ein WE mit max. 2 Angeltagen.
 Folgende Kosten fallen ca. an:
 Fahrkosten hin und zurück gesamt 900 km ca. 300 €
 Unterkunft 2-3 Nächte ca. 300 €
 Bootsmiete 2 Tage ca. 170 €
 Essen ca. 70 €

 Die Garantie das ich was fange hab ich nicht, aber wenn es läuft dann nehme ich auch mal 20 Dorsche mit.
 Jetzt hab ich aber die Garantie das ich nur 5 Fische mitnehmen darf.
 Eine Reise zum Dorschangeln hat sich damit erledigt denn bei aller Liebe zur Angelei bekomme ich das meiner Frau nicht mehr erklärt.


----------



## Hybrid (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Moin.

 Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis durchaus zufrieden, meines achtens hätte man das Schonmaß auf Ü60 festlegen sollen und wer als Hobbyangler über ein Fanglimit von 5 Dorschen stöhnt, hätte wohl besser Berufsfischer werden sollen - wir angeln aus Freude und für den eigenen Kochtopf.

 Eine mittelfristige Verbesserung des Bestandes erwarte ich durch die neue Regulierung schon - allerdings sollte sie auch entsprechend in den Häfen und Genossenschaften kontrolliert werden.

 Gruß H.


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

ich denke auch, die angler vor ort empfinden das als nicht so dramatisch, evtl. wird es den ein oder anderen gar freuen.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Luidor schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas1602,
> 
> ich fahre in der Regel ein mal im Jahr an die Küste zum Herings- oder Dorschangeln.
> Das ist ein WE mit max. 2 Angeltagen.
> ...



Ich bin erstaunt, dass Du es bei den Kosten bisher immer konntest.  |supergri#6


----------



## maki1980 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Moin, 
lieber Thomas, ich versteh das alles nicht so ganz.
Auch wenn die Angler nun von der Fangzahl eingeschränkt werden (finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht!), werden es die Fischer ebenfalls. Von daher gibt es doch eine zählbare Reduzierung des Dorschfanges.
Somit gibt es doch zumindest Hoffnung für unsere Dorschbestände.
 Und alles Andere ist doch unwichtig...

Gruß


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Jaja, viele einheimische Angler stört das nicht im geringsten, die können sich darüber nur amüsieren und schadenfroh über die betroffenen Angler lachen. Betroffen sind nur die Angeltouristen, also auch ich. Dabei entnimmt ein Angler, der nur 1-2 mal im Jahr an die Ostsee fährt entschieden weniger Dorsch, als ein Eingeborener, der jeden Tag die Möglichkeit hat in der Ostsee zu angeln.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Jaja, viele einheimische Angler stört das nicht im geringsten, die können sich darüber nur amüsieren und schadenfroh über die betroffenen Angler lachen. Betroffen sind nur die Angeltouristen




Ach, mal abwarten.

Angelverbote in FFH Gebieten sind noch nicht vom Tisch. Da hat Fr. Dr. kompetente Nichtanglerin ja auch schon Zugeständnisse gemacht.
Und den ausbleibenden Tourismus werden die SHler auch merken. 

Den Ausfall wird man dann sicherlich in den Sommermonaten auf die Wohnungspreise etc. aufschlagen.

:q


----------



## Luidor (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@ sharpo

 Hier bestand ja bisher immer die theoretische Möglichkeit trotz der Kosten den Bedarf an hochwertigem Fisch für einen gewissen Zeitraum zu decken.
 Mit Ausreißern nach unten und oben halt.
 Diese ist durch die nunmehr eingetretene Reglementierung dahin.
 Sicherlich wird es einige ortsansässige Angler freuen wenn die lästigen Touriangler wegbleiben.
 Aber nur solange bis der Edeka um die Ecke und der Angelladen in der Nähe mangels Kundschaft schließen.


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Also Jungs, ich fahr trotzdem weiter an die Ostsee, denn ich liebe dieses Meer und seine geilen Angelstrände.


----------



## maki1980 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Na, 
 da können wir ja alle Froh sein, wenn solche Touri-Angler (nicht alle) mit dem hier geposteten "Kosten- Nutzen" denken, fern bleiben.
 Hier geht es nicht um Möbel oder ähnliches sondern um Lebewesen, von daher könnte ich K...... wenn ich sowas lese.....
 Man kann ja auch einfach mal in Urlaub fahren um die Natur, das Land und sonstiges zu genießen und nicht immer einen Nutzen herzustellen.


----------



## maki1980 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Buttweisser,

 Saugeile Einstellung!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe:
> 
> 
> Fischer sollten auf 88% verzichten
> Dadurch, dass Angler jetzt eingeschränkt wurden, müssen sie nur auf 56% verzichten und können so 32% MEHR rausholen



Ich rechne das anders! Die Empfehlung war eine Kürzung um 88% und es wurden nur 56%.* Das bedeutet, dass die Berufsfischer 367% mehr Dorsch fangen dürfen, als die Empfehlung der Wissenschaftler war!!!! *(1524 Tonnen zu 5597 Tonnen). Das muss man sich mal aur der Zunge zergehen lassen! *Dreihundertsiebenundsechzig* Prozent mehr als die wissenschaftlliche Empfehlung lautet!


----------



## Zanderfürst (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wenn man an die Ostsee fährt um einen gewissen Zeitraum kein Fisch mehr kaufen zu müssen und das dann wiederum ein Großteil der Angeltouristen sind, dann muss ich, auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache, einer Fangquote einfach zustimmen. Es kann nicht sein, dass man seine Urlaubskasse damit aufbessert soviel Fisch wie man mitnehmen kann, mitzunehmen. 

Der riesige Pferdefuß ist die dafür zurück genommene Quote für die Berufsfischer- das hebt dann all die guten Vorsätze auf. Das ist für mich das einzog traurige an der ganzen Geschichte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Das ist der Punkt den Thomas und viele andere (mich eingeschlossen) hier kritisieren- es geht nicht um die Rettung der Bestände, sondern um die Rettung der Berufsfischer!

Nix für den Dorsch- nur für den Berufsfischer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ausgehend von den Zahlen 2016 (ICES Gebiet 22-24, Fang Fischer ca. 7373t) wären eine ICES-Reduzierung um 88% also eine Fangmenge für 2017 von ca. 890 t für die Fischerei gewesen.

Nun dürfen die Fischer aber deutlich mehr fangen (Reduzierung nur auf 56% Einbusse, also 44% von den 7373 t), weil auch Angler verzichten (müssen).

Also ist nun der Fang der Fischer ca. 3244t.

Nach den Berechnungen Thünen bringt ein Baglimit von 5 Fischen Angler (BERECHNET, nicht real) Minderfänge von ca. 900t.

Weil also Angler auf ca. 900 t verzichten, dürfen Fischer nun statt knapp 900 t  danach jetzt ca. 3244 t fangen, ausgehend von den 2016er Zahlen, ICES und Thünen...

Es kommt also dadurch deutlich mehr Fisch raus, als wenn Angler nicht beschränkt worden wären und Fischer (die ja die Täter sind, nicht die Angler! Angler sind wie Dorsche Opfer hier) die 88% der ICES bekommen hätten.

Oder anders gesagt:
*Weil Angler auf knapp (errechnete, NICHT reale) 900 t Dorsch verzichten (müssen), dürfen nun Fischer ca. 2350 t (REAL!) MEHR fangen, als wenn Angler keine Einschränkungen hätten und die 88% ICES gelten würden!!!*

Oder anders:
*OHNE jede Einschränkung der Angler* und bei 88% ICES für Fischer würden diese 2350 t Dorsch noch lebend in der Ostsee schwimmen..


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Mal ehrlich, auch ich gehöre zu den Dorschanglern.  Ich kann es aber langsam nicht mehr lesen. Diese ganze &quot;Wenn ich den Fisch nicht fange, dann fangen die Fischer ihn.&quot;- Gejammer.    Leute, ihr seht doch selbst, dass die Bestände nicht mehr das sind, was sie mal waren. Die Schuld einzig und allein auf andere zu schieben ist immer schön einfach. Der Angler geht natürlich immer schonend mit dem Individuum als auch den Beständen um. Und er reguliert sich natürlich selbst und verzichtet auch gerne mal auf Fisch. Wo lebt ihr denn?   Warum finden denn in der Kernlaichzeit des westlichen Ostseedorschs riesige Trollingtreffen statt, die auch noch den Fang des schönsten und größten Laichfisches belohnen? Ist das nachhaltig? Sorgt das für ein positives Bild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit?  Anderes Beispiel: Als ich letztes Jahr zum Watangeln in die Nähe von Dahme kam, lag ein Boot am Strand und zwei Angler waren dabei ihren Fang zu verarbeiten. Die beiden haben im Akkord geschlachtet und waren eine Stunde später (!!), als ich wieder ging, immer noch dran! Eine Woche später die selben Angler, dasselbe Schauspiel. Wollt ihr mir erzählen, dass das Einzelfälle sind? Es gibt etliche Angler, die von den laschen Bestimmungen profitieren. Quasi kommerziell fangen, den Dorsch unter der Hand verscherbeln und nicht mal Steuern zahlen.  Leute, ihr habt einen Einfluss auf die Bestände! Und dem Angler kann man eben nur mit Obergrenzen und Mindestmaßen kommen, sonst bewegt sich gar nichts.  Dass die kommerzielle Fischerei ärgerlicherweise mal wieder Zugeständnisse bekommen hat und die Qutenvorschläge vom ICES wieder nicht umgesetzt wurden, steht dabei auf einem völlig anderen Blatt.   Im übrigen - um das auch nochmal aufzugreifen - hat sich Herr Zimmermann vom TI richtigerweise nicht auf die suggestive Fragestellung eingelassen, sondern auf der Basis gängiger wissenschaftlicher Methoden argumentiert und geantwortet. Danke dafür!


----------



## maki1980 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Naja,
 wenn die Wissenschaftler sagen: 88 % denn kannst du die ziemlich sicher sein, dass auch die Wissenschaftler 30% Reserve oder auch Wunschdenken einfließen lassen haben. Ist einfach die gängige Art!
 Macht doch im Regelfall, jedes vernünftige Beratungsbüro so.


----------



## Franky (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



maki1980 schrieb:


> ...
> Somit gibt es doch zumindest Hoffnung für unsere Dorschbestände.
> Und alles Andere ist doch unwichtig...
> 
> Gruß



Eben NICHT! Es gibt nur Hoffnung für die Beruffischer, und das wohl nur kurzfristig. Die haben keine Schonzeit und kein "Schongebiet" (< 20 m) einzuhalten...

Dem Rest, und gerade dem Dorsch, wurde sowas von in den Arsch getreten.
Das "Baglimit" wäre mir fast noch egal. Dann schleppe ich meine komplette Family nebst Oma im Rollator zur Touristenangelscheinausgestelle und bin im Zweifel bei 21 - 35 Dorschen pro Tag...


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Franky schrieb:


> Dem Rest, und gerade dem Dorsch, wurde sowas von in den Arsch getreten.
> Das &quot;Baglimit&quot; wäre mir fast noch egal. Dann schleppe ich meine komplette Family nebst Oma im Rollator zur Touristenangelscheinausgestelle und bin im Zweifel bei 21 - 35 Dorschen pro Tag...



 Jetzt lies den Satz nochmal durch, aber ganz langsam. Wer tritt hier dem Dorsch in den Arsch?


----------



## Luidor (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht erklären woher euer Unmut, wenn nicht gar Hass auf die Leute herrührt die gern Fisch essen.
 Das hat doch auch rein gar nichts mit auffüllen der Urlaubskasse zu tun.
 Ich bin nur nicht bereit die naturzerstörende Fischindustrie mit meinem Geld zu unterstützen sondern versuche mit erheblich größerem finanziellen Aufwand ein ökologisch weitgehend reines und unter waidgerechten Bedingungen gefangenes Lebensmittel zu besorgen.
 Aber nicht um jeden Preis.
 Daher können sich natürlich alle anderen freuen wenn ich meine mir ähnlich gearteten Abknüppelfreunde #q
 fernbleiben.
 Die polnische Ostsee ist übrigens auch sehr schön.#6


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

moin,
ist doch okay mit dem baglimit,
denn auch angler nehmen in nicht unerheblichhem maß
bio (dorschmasse), auch wenn einige das hier nicht warhaben wollen.

mit der fischerei ist ärgerlich,
aber immerhin auch eine reduzierung des vorjahres
und (keine kleine).

was ich immer noch nicht verstehe, und nie verstehen werde: 
wie einige ihren fang mit deckung der reisekosten gleich setzen..
...haben irgendwas nicht verstanden!!


----------



## maki1980 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

hemi-gtx!
 Sie denken eben nur an sich...
 und nicht an den Dorsch....


----------



## Wegberger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,

und der Hauptschuldige ist gefunden -> der Touri-Angler :m

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## toe-b (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

hat denn mal jemand gehört ob es das Limit auch für dänische oder schwedische "Freizeitangler" angedacht ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ja, gilt für den gesamten Westdorsch in der Ostsee..


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



ayron schrieb:


> Sehen wir es mal so.... wenn es den waidgerechten Abknüppel und Verbotsbeführwortern Horst und Herbert ihre Vereinskuttertour versaut, dann wachen die eventuell auch mal auf.



Was für Kuttertouren? Die meisten haben diese Veranstaltungen die letzten Jahre eingestellt.

Und manch LV BV Tour wurde aus Tierschutzgründen gestrichen,da man Wettkämpfe nicht brauch und Schwester Petra das auch nicht toll findet.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ginge es um Dorschschutz, hätte man die 88%  ICES genommen.

Hier gehts aber leider NICHT um Dorschschutz!!

Es geht um Schutz der Berufsfischerei zum Nachteil von Dorsch und Angler.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgehend von den Zahlen 2016 (ICES, Gebiete 22 - 24) Fang Fischer ca. 7373t) wären eine ICES-Reduzierung um 88% also eine Fangmenge für 2017 von ca. 890 t für die Fischerei gewesen.
> 
> Nun dürfen die Fischer aber deutlich mehr fangen (Reduzierung nur auf 56% Einbusse, also 44% von den 7373 t), weil auch Angler verzichten (müssen).
> 
> ...


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



maki1980 schrieb:


> hemi-gtx!
> Sie denken eben nur an sich...
> und nicht an den Dorsch....



Ja leider. Hat was mit Fremd- und Eigenwahrnehmung zu tun. Man selbst ist aber auch Teil des Ganzen und sollte seine Rolle mal überdenken.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hier geht es nicht nur um den Urlaub oder nie Natur.
Natürlich sind wir Angler gerne am Wasser und auf dem Kutter.
Es geht sich einfach darum, dass wir rund 4 mal im Jahr Geld in die Hand nehmen und gemütlich auf Dorsch kuttern wollen.
Wir haben auch Jahre mit sehr schlechten Fängen gehabt, trotzdem bestand zumindest immer die Möglichkeit schlechte Tage durch gute Tage aufzuholen. Diese Möglichkeit besteht nun leider nicht mehr. Wir essen nun mal auch gerne Dorsch und möchten unseren Fang auch genießen.
Wir fangen hier für den Eigenbedarf. Und wenn es läuft, dann können es auch mal 15 Dorsche sein. Das ist aber eher nicht alltäglich. Aufs Jahr gesehen für uns Landeier und den Dorsch doch ein Witz.  

Natürlich trifft es uns schlimmer als Ortsansässige, die öfter mal an die Küste kommen.
Fazit für uns: Statt vier Touren im Jahr machen wir vielleicht nur noch eine, dafür ein mal mehr nach Norwegen.
Schade für die Tourismusbranche, Gastronomie und Angelgeschäfte sowie natürlich für die Kutter.


----------



## maki1980 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Richtig!
 Erst mal vor der eigenen Tür kehren


----------



## toe-b (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

bis jetzt habe ich immer nur von den "deutschen Freizeitfischern" gelesen. Also bedeutet das, dass man als Touri oder Einheimischer  in DK auch das Limit hat?


----------



## Wuemmehunter (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Mal ehrlich Jungs, was soll die Aufregung. Meine letzten Touren mit Angekuttern aus Sassnitz, Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn brachten kaum noch Dorsche. Mein Bag-Limit hätte ich auf keiner der Touren ausgeschöpft. Und auch vom Kleinboot aus, ist die Jagd nach den leckeren Filets schwieriger geworden. Klar, für die Fleischmacher ist das Limit bitter, … ein solches Denken ist ohnehin der falsche Weg. 
Und die sich jetzt benachteiligt fühlenden Touristen unter den Dorschanglern (ich muss auch 250 km bis an die Ostseeküste fahren) sollten mal daran denken, dass sie vielleicht andere Perlen in ihren Gewässern haben, die für die Ostseeanwohner nur mit viel Aufwand zu erreichen sind. Aber mit der Gunst und Missgunst ist das ohnehin eine schwierige Angelegenheit. 

Gruß
wuemmehunter


----------



## maki1980 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ja, auch in DK


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wenn jetzt in den Augen mancher hier endlich Angler begrenzt werden, werden sie auch froh sein, wenn dadurch erst Angelkutter, Bootsvermieter, Pensionen   etc. pleite sind, bleibt noch mehr Dorsch für Berufsfischer.
Glückwunsch für die Weitsicht...............


----------



## UMueller (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Das möchte ich jetzt mal genau vorgerechnet haben von dir Thomas.
> Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt nicht klar wie du das rechnest.


Geplant war das Fischer 87% weniger Dorsch fangen sollten,wegen der Bestandsrückgänge.Alles auf Basis der Vorjahresfänge der Fischer. Jetzt hat man die geschätzten Anglerfänge dazugerechnet so das der Eindruck entsteht das die geschätzten Dorschvorkommen wohl doch höher sind als von der EU angenommen. Herausgekommen ist dabei das Fischer statt der geforderten 87% Kürzung der Quote nur 56% haben. Man nahm sich eben einfach den Angleranteil, der nur auf Fängen einiger Trollingangler beruht die dann auf alle Angler hochgerechnet wurden( kurz vermutete Anglerfänge). Da die Anglerfänge aber doch sehr hoch angesetzt waren kann man sich schon wundern warum. Die Untersuchungen dazu hat, wen wunderts  ein Fischereiinstitut gemacht. Die haben die Fangbeschränkungen ja kommen sehen und suchten nach Möglichkeiten die Fangqoute möglichst hoch zu halten. Ob das nun hilft die Bestände wieder aufzubauen;+ist fraglich. Die neuen Fangqouten beruhen ja immer auf Fängen aus dem Vorjahr. Nie auf dem aktuellen also tatsächlichem Bestand. Ein Fischer fischt eben erst dann nicht mehr, wenn es sich nicht mehr lohnt. Nie jedoch hat er Schuld am Rückgang einer Art. Da finden sich dann alle anderen Gründe nur nicht die Fischerei


----------



## Ørret (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wenn man als Angler auf diese Art und Weise verarscht wird, muß ich mir mal überlegen ob ich mich an diese neuen Regeln überhaupt halten werde. Warum soll ich zugunsten einiger weniger Berufsfischer verzichten?Sehe ich irgendwie nicht ein! Vielleicht weiche ich auch jetzt komplett nach Dänemark aus.

Von mir aus sollen die Fischer ruhig in die Arbeitslosigkeit gehen, denn schließlich haben sie ja auch nach und nach die Dorschbestände kaputt gefischt und mit ihren Schleppnetzen den Meeresgrund kaputtgepflügt.Die Berufsfischer haben zwar kein baglimit für Angler gefordert aber letztlich sind die schlechten Dorschbestände ein Resultat ihrer wenig nachhaltigen Fangmethoden.Wer sich seiner eigenen Lebensgrundlage beraubt der hats nicht anders verdient. Wahrscheinlich wäre es das Beste für den Dorsch wenn alle Berufsfischer kaputt gehen....erst dann können sich die Natur und die Fischbestände vom dauerschleppnetzen erholen.

Bis denne...


----------



## zunke (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> ich war noch nie an der Küste angeln, bin also ein reiner Binnenfischer. Kann mir bitte einer erklären, warum 5 Dorsche am Tag als maximale Entnahmemenge zu wenig sind?


Weil sie auf die Gesamtkosten des Ausflugs hochgerechnet werden. Es rechnet sich halt nicht.
In der Binnenfischerei käme kein Mensch auf die Idee, jeden Tag 5 Hechte oder Karpfen nach Hause zu schleppen. Im Gegenteil, hier werden diejenigen die Kapitale abräumen, an den Pranger gestellt.
Und wer denn glaubt, die Berufsfischer werden bevorteilt, der irrt. Von Anglern werden vornehmlich Bereiche abgefischt, die von Ersteren gar nicht erreichbar sind. Rückzugsgebiete, die ein Bestand nunmal braucht. Irgendwo bleibt bei der Debatte der Sinn der Angelei auf der Strecke.


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



UMueller schrieb:


> Die Untersuchungen dazu hat, wen wunderts  ein Fischereiinstitut gemacht. Die haben die Fangbeschränkungen ja kommen sehen und suchten nach Möglichkeiten die Fangqoute möglichst hoch zu halten. Ob das nun hilft die Bestände wieder aufzubauen;+ist fraglich. Die neuen Fangqouten beruhen ja immer auf Fängen aus dem Vorjahr. Nie auf dem aktuellen also tatsächlichem Bestand. Ein Fischer fischt eben erst dann nicht mehr, wenn es sich nicht mehr lohnt. Nie jedoch hat er Schuld am Rückgang einer Art. Da finden sich dann alle anderen Gründe nur nicht die Fischerei



Erstens macht das Thünen-Institut unabhängige Forschung auf Basis der gängigen wissenschaftlichen Methoden und KEINE Forschung FÜR die Indsutrie.

Zweitens, hast du eine Methode den aktuellen, tqtsächlichen Bestand zu beziffern? Die Modelle sind state-of-the-art-Methoden, die versuchen etliche Unwägbarkeiten mit einzubeziehen und zu beziffern. Basis dafür müssen Daten sein, die bereits erhoben sind. Oder wie würdest du das veranstalten?

Und drittens ist die Literatur voll von Studien, in denen die kommerzielle Fischerei Mitverursacher von Bestandsrückgängen ist. Was die Politik aus Empfehlungen macht, die aus solchen Studien abgeleitet wurden, ist etwas anderes!


----------



## Grundelgott (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Angler = Hobby
Berufsfischer = verdienen ihren Lebensunterhalt damit

Ihr findet es komisch dass die Fischer nicht zur Berufsaufgabe gezwungen werden, damit die Hobbyangler nicht beeinträchtigt werden?
Ohne die Küstenfischer bliebe dem nichtangelnden Bürger keine Alternative zu Käpt'n Iglo TK Fischfabrikenscheiß.
Aber ich sehe ja ein:

Opfer: immer ich, egal worum es geht
Täter: immer die anderen (böse sind die, mein Unglück ist ihr Ziel)

Affentheater.


----------



## CaptainPike (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Das ist doch reines Spiel auf Zeit. In der Hoffnung das es schon irgendwie hinhaut wird ein weiteres Mal die Quote hochgehalten. Beim nächsten Mal werden sie das Freizeitangeln gleich ganz verbieten und DANN beim übernächsten Mal sind hoffentlich wie durch ein Wunder wieder genug Dorsche da, oder sie müssen sich halt was anderes zum Ausrotten suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> . Beim nächsten Mal werden sie das Freizeitangeln gleich ganz verbieten


wie bereits geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt in den Augen mancher hier endlich Angler begrenzt werden, werden sie auch froh sein, wenn dadurch erst Angelkutter, Bootsvermieter, Pensionen etc. pleite sind, bleibt noch mehr Dorsch für Berufsfischer.
> Glückwunsch für die Weitsicht...............


----------



## Franky (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Jetzt lies den Satz nochmal durch, aber ganz langsam. Wer tritt hier dem Dorsch in den Arsch?



Polemik nicht verstanden...


----------



## Hechtbär (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Also Leute...

Das mit dem Bag-Limit ist schon ne besch... Sache. Ich war noch nie Kuttern oder auf Dorsch. Aber mehr wie einmal im Jahr könnte ich das zeitlich eh nicht. Um für 10 Abendessen für das Jahr Dorsch zu haben bräuchte ich 10 Fische. Kann ich nu nicht mehr. 
Soll ich da lieber Dorsch vom Fischhändler kaufen? Der so wundervoll schonend gefangen worden ist? Hat jemand mal erhoben, auf wieviel Tonnen Beifang und untermaßige Fische pro Tonne Dorsch kommt???

Ich würde nur meine 10 Stück fangen. OHNE das ich ein Ausrotter bin! Ich fange auch meine 20kg Hecht im Jahr und weiss, das ich der Population in unserem Gewässer nicht schade. 

Diese Bag-Limit- Sch... ist mal wieder nur Placebo für die Seele geschudener Ökoterroristen! 

Wenn die Fischer ebenfalls mit Angel rausgehen würden, ok...
Aber habt ihr mal gesehen, was an kaputten und zu kleinen und falschen Fischen hinter so nem Fischerboot treibt??

Also spart euch das Geheule auf die Angler!! 

Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Fakt ist doch:
Kaum ein Angler hat 2016 überhaupt die 5 Dorsche pro Tag gefangen - aber er hatte noch die Möglichkeit dazu!

Das ist auch etwas, was ja viele gereizt hat, die in Binnengewässern mit vielen Beschränkungen leben müssen..

Und was an der deutschen Ostseeküste eine ganze Industrie rund um Angeltourismus entstehen liess, bei welcher der Dorsch die Hauptrolle spielt(e)...

Wer nun weiss, das er wegen Baglimit nicht mehr als 5 Dorsche fangen kann - und an einem der seltenen guten Tage dann vielleicht nach einer Stunde das Angeln aufhören muss - der wird wohl kaum noch Anreise, Unterkunft, Essen, Kutter oder Mietboot etc. in Anspruch nehmen wollen, nur um nach ner Stunde an einem guten Tag aufhören zu müssen.

Und nicht, weil mans aufrechnet - sondern weil dann an einem der wenigen guten Tage im Prinzip das Angeln nach ner Stunde vorbei ist.

Dass damit aber eine dann eine ganze Struktur geschädigt oder kaputt gemacht wird, vom Angelkutter über Mietboote, Gerätehändler, Pensionen, Campingplätze etc., bei denen Angler gerade AUSSERHALB der eigentlichen Hochsaison richtig Geld liegen gelassen haben, das wird scheinbar entweder übersehen oder in Kauf genommen.

Für mich ein vollkommenes Versagen sowohl der Politik wie aber auch der Angelfischerverbände...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> ich war noch nie an der Küste angeln, bin also ein reiner Binnenfischer. Kann mir bitte einer erklären, warum 5 Dorsche am Tag als maximale Entnahmemenge zu wenig sind?


Als Binnenfischer (wie ich) ist es ein ganz anderes Thema.
Wir Binnenfischer haben in fast ganz Deutschland die Möglichkeit, täglich unseren Fisch zu fangen. Die Ortsansässigen der Ostsee ebenfalls. 

Nur der Großteil der Angler, die davon betroffen sein werden, sind Touristen. Wenn ich jetzt auf Dorsch angeln möchte, dann muss ich schon ein wenig mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen. Mit Anfahrt, Unterkunft, Zubehör und c.o. kostet mich der Tag in der Regel mehr als 100€. Und wenn ich dann endlich Mal einen guten Tag erwische, an denen ich die 5 Dorsche auch fange, dann möchte ich nicht nach diesen 5 Dorschen aufhören müssen zu angeln. Ich habe im Jahr nur 1 - 2 Mal die Chance und würde gerne ein paar Fische mehr mitnehmen, falls möglich. Da kostet jetzt der Dorsch über 20€ pro Stück, ohne die Chance besser weg zu kommen.
Das funktioniert nicht.

Daher sollte man weiter denken und dieses Bag-Limit für Leute, die außerhalb wohnen, aufheben. Denn ansonsten geht der Angeltourismus pleite. Wer fährt denn jetzt noch mit dem Kutter, geht in das Hotel und isst im Restaurant der Häfen?



hans albers schrieb:


> was ich immer noch nicht verstehe, und nie verstehen werde:
> wie einige ihren fang mit deckung der reisekosten gleich setzen..
> ...haben irgendwas nicht verstanden!!


Was möchtest du daran nicht verstehen?
Klar, als Angler weiß man, dass der Fisch meist teurer ist als einem lieb ist. Wenn man da aber direkt begrenzt wird und man nur 5 Fische fangen darf, dann fährt man diese weite Strecke nicht mehr. Man rechnet und wünscht sich immer, dass man mit einigem Fisch nach Hause fährt. Wenn man weiß, dass es nur 5 sein können... Fehlanzeige, da kann und wird sich nicht mehr rechnen.




zunke schrieb:


> Es rechnet sich halt nicht.
> In der Binnenfischerei käme kein Mensch auf die Idee, jeden Tag 5 Hechte oder Karpfen nach Hause zu schleppen. Im Gegenteil, hier werden diejenigen die Kapitale abräumen, an den Pranger gestellt.


Äpfel und Birnen.
Fische der Binnenfischerei mit dem Schwarmfisch aus dem Meer zu vergleichen funktioniert da nicht. Denn die Fische sind in ganz anderen Relationen vertreten.
Ich nehme auch kaum Zander/Hecht mit. Wenn ich in den Niederlanden unterwegs bin und nur zwei Fische an manchen Spots entnehme, dann kann der Spot schon für die nächsten Jahre kaputt sein. Wenn ich 5 Fische aus der Ostsee mitnehme, dann kratzt das erst einmal nicht. Da macht es die Masse und die Beschädigung durch die Schleppnetze schwierig. Nicht aber der einzelne Angler.
Daher Äpfel und Birnen, weshalb der Vergleich nur schwer passt.




Grundelgott schrieb:


> Angler = Hobby
> Berufsfischer = verdienen ihren Lebensunterhalt damit
> 
> Ihr findet es komisch dass die Fischer nicht zur Berufsaufgabe gezwungen werden, damit die Hobbyangler nicht beeinträchtigt werden?


Ich bin grundsätzlich kein Freund von der Massenfischerei, meide den TK Fisch aus der Truhe auch größtenteils. Wenn ich Meeresfisch essen möchte, dann eben die zwei Mal im Jahr die ich an die Ostsee fahre. Das fällt wohlmöglich jetzt weg und wer ist der Leidtragende? Der ganze Angeltourismus. Kutter, Hotel, Angelladen, Restaurant vor Ort....
Die hast du beim schimpfen auf dein Affentheater vergessen.


----------



## stone (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Moin,Realität ist:es wird wissentlich von den Verantwortlichen gelogen.Die Angler sind die besten Sündenböcke und sollen nur noch die Beschlüsse abnicken.Das die Schleppnetzfischerei Tonnen von untermaßigen toten Fischen zurück ins Meer kippt wird einfach hingenommen.Das die Stellnetzfischer,im Nebenerwerb oder als Hobby, kaum kontrolliert wird ist auch Realität.Wir Angler setzen Untermaßige schonend zurück.Durch uns wird der Dorschbestand defenitiv in der Ostsee nicht aussterben.Wenn wir Druck ausüben wollen,dann fahren wir eben nicht mehr an die deutsche Ostseeküste zum Brandungsangeln und mit einem Kutter raus.Ich werde das ab heute so machen.Mein Geld kann ich auch woanders ausgeben.Petri stone


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Grundelgott schrieb:


> Angler = Hobby
> Berufsfischer = verdienen ihren Lebensunterhalt damit


Jetzt erst gesehen:
Angler machen über Angeltourismus den zigfachen Umsatz von Berufsfischern und sind für die Wirtschaft deutlich wichtiger als die paar Fischer.
Da hängen tausende Arbeitsplätze und eine ganze Struktur dran..


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Ich würde nur meine 10 Stück fangen. OHNE das ich ein Ausrotter bin! Ich fange auch meine 20kg Hecht im Jahr und weiss, das ich der Population in unserem Gewässer nicht schade.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass die Anglerschaft an deinem Gewässer überschaubar und gut zu quantifizieren ist. Und sich wahrscheinlich auch "waidgerecht" und vernünftig verhält.


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

ebend..

nicht jeder angler hat sein "vernüftiges"  maß
an mindest. menge, 
da wird abgeknüppelt, was das zeug hält...
(nein, ..nicht alle.. aber so einige)
und jetzt rechnet das ganze einfach mal hoch.

im übrigen gibt es bei anderen fischen auch limits,
(zb. meerforelle) trotzdem kommen viele spinnangler an die ostsee.


die norweger haben nicht umsonst die 15 kilo regel eingeführt...
weil die "wenigen angler ja auch sonst so wenig" mitnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/dorsch-fangquote-101.html


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Kann mir bitte jemand etwas erklären.
Ich lese aus den Medien, das in der westlichen Ostsee 56% und in der östlichen Ostsee 25% gegenüber dem Jahr 2016 entnommen werden dürfen. Also weniger Fisch.
Wie kommt Ihr da auf höhere Zahlen? Ich muss da was übersehen / überlesen haben.


http://www.shz.de/regionales/schles...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Im Westen sinkt die Dorsch-Fangmenge um 56 Prozent gegenüber 2016, in der östlichen Ostsee um 25 Prozent. Deutsche Fischer können damit laut Diplomaten in der westlichen Ostsee 2017 insgesamt 1194 Tonnen Dorsch fangen (von 5597 Tonnen insgesamt), im Osten 2820 Tonnen (von 30.857 Tonnen). In der Diskussion war ursprünglich eine deutlich stärkere Kürzung um 88 Prozent im Westen - viele Fischer sahen sich vor dem Aus.


http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/dorsch-fangquote-101.html


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



stone schrieb:


> ......Das die Schleppnetzfischerei Tonnen von untermaßigen toten Fischen zurück ins Meer kippt wird einfach hingenommen.....



Puuuuh, da dies mit der Quote weiter möglich ist, haben sie damit nachhaltig den Mövenbestand gerettet! Der größte Erfolg dieser Regelung!#6

365 Tage mal 5 Dorsche ergibt 1825 Dorsche im Jahr!|kopfkrat 
Ich bin für die Flexquote. :vik:
Läuft es an einem Tag gut, dann kann ich bei Überschreiten des Baglimits für diesen Tag, mein potentielles Baglimit von anderen Tagen, an denen ich dann eben nicht angeln gehe oder an denen ich das Baglimit nicht ausgeschöpft habe, anteilig auf diesen Tag anrechnen!

Geht doch!  |rolleyes


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ernsthaft: Mit dieser Schönrechnerei des Thünen Institutes ist dem Dorschbestand überhaupt nicht geholfen. Und erst recht nicht, wenn die Quotierung letztlich lediglich eine Umverteilung darstellt.

Dorsch...RIP!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> im übrigen gibt es bei anderen fischen auch limits,
> (zb. meerforelle) trotzdem kommen viele spinnangler an die ostsee.


Die Meerforelle ist kein Schwarm-Fisch, den du wie einen Dorsch theoretisch in Massen fangen kannst. Auch lockt dieser Fisch nur spezielle Angler an, die z.b. keinen Kutter dafür brauchen und auch nicht für die Familie und Truhe in dem Ausmaße fangen. Äpfel und Birnen.




hans albers schrieb:


> die norweger haben nicht umsonst die 15 kilo regel eingeführt...
> weil die "wenigen angler ja auch sonst so wenig" mitnehmen.


15kg Filet und 5 Dorsche sind ganz andere Welten.


----------



## seeschwalbe (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich glaube nicht,das bei dieser Dorschquote noch viele
Angler mit den Kutter auf Dorsch fahren.
Der Preis für eine Ausfahrt 40 €. Benzinkosten fürs Auto
5- 50 €. Und dann 3 -5 Dorsche.
An einem guten Tag haben alle Angler um 10 Uhr ihre
3 Dorsche und was dann?
Es wird Zeit das wir etwas tun und aufwachen!
Ich werde nach 60 Jahren Ostseeangelpraxis mein
Angeln ganz einstellen, denn den LAV m/ v unterhalte ich 
mit meinen  Beiträgen nicht mehr!!!


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@bieberpelz

yap ..
aber es gibt auch viele angler, die an die ostsee
fahren, um auf mefo zu gehen.
denen langt ja auch "nur" ein fang pro tag..
( ging mir nur darum zu zeigen , dass eine begrenzung möglich ist)

was glaubst du, warum die norweger die 15 kilo regel eingeführt haben??
bestimmt nicht, weil sich alle angler an  ein "gesundes" mindestmaß 
an fängen gehalten haben..

 leider müssen die "normalen" angler wegen solcher schwarzen schaafe bluten, 
aber das gibt es bei uns an der küste auch..

mir ist angeln in bezug aufrechnung meiner tage 
in zeit/fahrt/gegenwert fänge sowas von fremd, 
dann bräuchte ich ja die spinne auch nicht mehr mit ans mittelmeer nehmen.
(heisst nicht, dass ich mich über fänge nicht freue)


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Na,
> da können wir ja alle Froh sein, wenn solche Touri-Angler (nicht alle) mit dem hier geposteten "Kosten- Nutzen" denken, fern bleiben.
> Hier geht es nicht um Möbel oder ähnliches sondern um Lebewesen, von daher könnte ich K...... wenn ich sowas lese.....
> Man kann ja auch einfach mal in Urlaub fahren um die Natur, das Land und sonstiges zu genießen und nicht immer einen Nutzen herzustellen.



Dann kotz, ich reich Dir sogar einen Kübel dafür.

Also wenn Du dem Kollegen hier jetzt Unterstellen willst das seine Ausbeute die Investition ausgleichen soll...dann fang erstmal an richtig zu rechnen.

Es geht übrigens immer um Kosten/ Nutzen. 
Ansonsten könnte der Kollege auch dem Kutterkapitän mal eben 1000 Euro in den Arsch schieben und wieder nach Hause fahren.
Auf gut deutsch sein Geld verschenken!

Und kein Angler geht angeln weil er so gerne an der frischen Luft ist. Denn dafür kann man auch nur spazieren gehen.


----------



## Mind (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Also ich positioniere mich hier mal für das Limit.

Ja an einem guten tag bekomm ich mehr als 5 Dorsche dran. Ich nehme selber keine Dorsche unter 50cm mit. Lohnt sich das Filitieren ja kaum beim 43er... das heißt die Fliegen alle so oder so über Bord. Wenn es RICHTIG gut läuft kann ich mich ja sogar die noch größeren Selektieren. 
Ich fahr da ja nicht raus um nur um Fleisch zu machen.

Gut Baglimit erreicht. Ich kann immer noch im Sommer auf Platten, Makrele und co gehen. 

Natürlich bin auch ich nicht Happy mit der Aktion.
Persönlich hätte ich mir ein Baglimit von 7-8 Fischen gewünscht den 5 ist wirklich etwas wenig. Wir sind als Angler aber genauso für den Bestand verantwortlich wie die Fischer.
Ich hätte mir für die gerne eine noch niedrigere Quote gewünscht oder das auch die untemaßigen mit in die Quote gehen.
Aber 56% ist mehr als ich erwartet habe... hatte schon so nen murks mit 20% befürchtet + Baglimit oder gar angelverbot.


----------



## UMueller (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Erstens macht das Thünen-Institut unabhängige Forschung auf Basis der gängigen wissenschaftlichen Methoden und KEINE Forschung FÜR die Indsutrie.
> Lass ich mal unkommentiert.
> Zweitens, hast du eine Methode den aktuellen, tqtsächlichen Bestand zu beziffern? Die Modelle sind state-of-the-art-Methoden, die versuchen etliche Unwägbarkeiten mit einzubeziehen und zu beziffern. Basis dafür müssen Daten sein, die bereits erhoben sind. Oder wie würdest du das veranstalten?
> Nein hab ich nicht. Aber bei immer kleiner werdenden Beständen kann man oder sollte man diese "state of the art Methoden" vielleicht mal in Zweifel ziehen. Zumindest hinterfragen sollte erlaubt sein.
> ...


Das ist wohl wahr.


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

ist eigentlich das "baglimit" auf den kuttern 
wirklich spruchreif... ???

bis jetzt las ich immer nur
"beschränkungen der freitzeitfischerei"..


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> ebend..
> 
> nicht jeder angler hat sein "vernüftiges"  maß
> an mindest. menge,
> ...



Die Menge wird immer begrenzt durch die Aufbewahrungs- u. Transportmöglichkeit.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> @bieberpelz
> 
> yap ..
> aber es gibt auch viele angler, die an die ostsee
> ...



Nur schützen die Norweger damit auch ihren Bestand, in Deutschland werden die Angler eingeschränkt, um die Unfähigkeit einer Handvoll Berufsfischer weiter zu unterstützen!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Wurde auch langsam Zeit, dieses scheiss totgekloppe von allem was beißt hat damit hoffentlich mal ein Ende [emoji106] volle Unterstützung von mir
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Genau weil die Dorsche nun nicht mehr totgekloppt werden sondern eben im netz vom Fischer elendig ersticken oder tot gequetscht werden!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Mind schrieb:


> Also ich positioniere mich hier mal für das Limit.
> 
> Ja an einem guten tag bekomm ich mehr als 5 Dorsche dran. Ich nehme selber keine Dorsche unter 50cm mit. Lohnt sich das Filitieren ja kaum beim 43er... das heißt die Fliegen alle so oder so über Bord. Wenn es RICHTIG gut läuft kann ich mich ja sogar die noch größeren Selektieren.
> Ich fahr da ja nicht raus um nur um Fleisch zu machen.
> ...



Und den Erfolg des Limits für Angler siehst du nun wo?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Offtopic an
In Norwegen ist weder der Fang noch das Töten der Dorsche für Angler in beliebiger Menge reglementiert, sondern nur die UNVERSTEUERTE, UNANGEMELDETE Ausfuhr..
Offtopic aus..

Davon ab, nur falls das noch jemand nicht mitbekommen haben sollte:
Dass die Berufsfischerei noch Millionenbeträge als Ausgleich und als Abwrackrpämie erhalten soll (wobei die Dorschquote der abgewrackten Fischervessels nicht verfällt, sondern auf die anderen Fischer (unterschiedlich in den einzelnen Ländern) aufgeteilt wird), während der wirtschaftlich viel wichtigerer Sektor Angeltourismus/Gewerbe NICHT EINEN CENT erhält, das wusstet ihr auch schon?

Nein?

Aufwachen................


----------



## Norbi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Wurde auch langsam Zeit, dieses scheiss totgekloppe von allem was beißt hat damit hoffentlich mal ein Ende [emoji106] volle Unterstützung von mir
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Bevor Du so ein Schwachsinn schreibst,blicke mal nach Bayern#q


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Genau weil die Dorsche nun nicht mehr totgekloppt werden sondern eben im netz vom Fischer elendig ersticken oder tot gequetscht werden!


naja gut, aber warst du schon mal in der brandung und hast gesehen wie viele untermassige da über´n jordan gehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

http://www.shz.de/regionales/newsti...tscheidung-mit-fuer-und-wider-id15059751.html


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Mind schrieb:


> Also ich positioniere mich hier mal für das Limit.
> 
> Ja an einem guten tag bekomm ich mehr als 5 Dorsche dran. Ich nehme selber keine Dorsche unter 50cm mit. Lohnt sich das Filitieren ja kaum beim 43er... das heißt die Fliegen alle so oder so über Bord. Wenn es RICHTIG gut läuft kann ich mich ja sogar die noch größeren Selektieren.
> Ich fahr da ja nicht raus um nur um Fleisch zu machen.
> ...



Hier wird aber kein Bestand geschützt.
Für den Schutz dürfte die Quote der Angler nicht auf die Berufsfischer geschlagen werden.
Auch müssten andere Regelungen für die Berufsfischer her.

2012 wurden 70 Tonnen Ostsee Dorsch vernichtet.
Warum?  
  Wo wird eigentlich dieser Ostseedorsch verkauft?^^

Der Grossteil des in Europa gefangenen Fisches wird zu Fischmehl verarbeitet.

http://www.abendblatt.de/region/art...ischer-beklagen-Tiefstpreise-fuer-Dorsch.html

Wie ist der aktuelle Verkaufspreis für Dorsch?


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Da stehts ja als Bestätigung, dass den Verursachern noch Zucker in den Allerwertesten geblasen wird.


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Ist nunmal Tatsache, dass die Angler sehr viel Dorsch entnommen haben, kann man ja nicht schön reden. Die Berufsfischer haben in den letzten Jahren doch auch so hätte Fangquoten bekommen. Ich hätte es vernünftiger gefunden, das Mindestmaß auf 50 anzuheben. Das ist immer noch ein Tier und wer meint, an einem guten Tag 20-30 Tiere zu verkloppen, ist meiner Meinung nach einfach kein Umweltbewusster Angler mehr. Wenn ich mir das Laichdorsch angeln angucke, wird mir schlecht! Und wenn deshalb Leute nicht mehr an die Ostsee fahren zum forsche angeln, sag ich nur: Gott sei dank, die Leute will die Natur ohnehin nicht angeln sehen!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Blickst Du noch durch? Die Schleppnetzfischer dürfen aber weiterhin die Dorsche und den Beifang in ihren Netzen verecken lassen oder was?


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> @bieberpelz
> 
> yap ..
> aber es gibt auch viele angler, die an die ostsee
> ...



Wieder so ein typisches Norwegerirrtum.

Die 15 kg sind nur die Beschränkung für die zollfreie Ausfuhr.
Fangen und Essen darfst Du in Norwegen mehr als die 15kg.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> naja gut, aber warst du schon mal in der brandung und hast gesehen wie viele untermassige da über´n jordan gehen?



Ja war ich, große Haken fertig, beißen immer noch kleine Platz wechseln oder angeln einstellen, sollte selbstverständlich sein!

 Hast du mal gesehen wie viel Beifang ein Kutter macht?!


----------



## Beirun (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Das wird sich auch ändern in den nächsten Jahren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Ist nunmal Tatsache, dass die Angler sehr viel Dorsch entnommen haben, kann man ja nicht schön reden. Die Berufsfischer haben in den letzten Jahren doch auch so hätte Fangquoten bekommen. Ich hätte es vernünftiger gefunden, das Mindestmaß auf 50 anzuheben. Das ist immer noch ein Tier und wer meint, an einem guten Tag 20-30 Tiere zu verkloppen, ist meiner Meinung nach einfach kein Umweltbewusster Angler mehr. Wenn ich mir das Laichdorsch angeln angucke, wird mir schlecht! Und wenn deshalb Leute nicht mehr an die Ostsee fahren zum forsche angeln, sag ich nur: Gott sei dank, die Leute will die Natur ohnehin nicht angeln sehen!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Eine Tatsache? Wodurch belegt? 
Durch 3 Testfahrten und einer Befragung unter den Anglern welche weit unter einem einstelligen Betrag rückläufer hatte?


----------



## Luidor (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nee ich werd jetzt meinen Fisch im Familienurlaub den ich ja auch jedes Jahr an der Ostsee verbringe direkt beim Kutter kaufen.
 Denke fürn 1000´er bekomme ich paar Kilo im Gegensatz zu den sonst 20 - 30 Stück fürs gleiche Geld.
 Mal gucken wenn das alle Fleischmachertouris so machen wie lange überhaupt noch ein Dorsch schwimmt.
 Is ja nich schlimm ich kann hier zu Hause angeln, will aber dann auch keinen Küstenangler hier an meinem Hausgewässer sehen. Nicht das die mir meinem heiß geliebten Rotauge nachstellen als Kompensation. |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

An den Netzen wir ja auch gearbeitet, so das durchaus die Möglichkeit besteht selektiv zu fischen.

Je länger ich hie lese, so mehr kann ich mich mit dem Baglimit anfreunden.

Der Vergleich mit Norwegen ist dabei besonders interessant. Sicher sind 5 Dorsche keine 15 Kilo, aber wer ein paar Tage bleibt kann 15 Kilo locker reißen, mit Dorsch, Plattfisch, Hering.

Ich lese hier "die Fahrt muss sich lohnen", "sonst kann ich auch spazieren gehen".

Wenn ich Angeln gehe genieße ich den Tag und gern auch mal einen leckeren Fisch. Aber von lohnen bin ich seit Jahrzehnten weit weg. Und das das nun am Dorsch hängen soll will mir nicht einleuchten.

Sicher Angler werden zu Gunsten der Fischer beschnitten, aber es bleibt dabei, die müssen weitaus mehr Federn lassen.


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

max.m, Du hast immer noch nicht begriffen, dass es gar nicht um den Schutz der Dorsche geht, aber träume weiter vom Gras fressen.


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wer als Angler nur ans Gewässer geht um nichts zu fangen, der lügt sich selbst in die Hand. Es ist vollkommen richtig, dass ich Spaziergänge am Wasser auch ohne Angel machen kann.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Moin Leude!

Der Dorschbestand vor Neufundland ist auch durch die Berufsfischer zusammengebrochen

Siehe http://derstandard.at/1285532/Ende-der-Dorsch-Fischerei-in-Neufundland

MIT NER ANGEL WÄRE DAS NICHT PASSIERT!!!!!

Wir hier an der Nordsee haben das Problem der Gammelfischerei! Ist genau so ne Frevelei die" irgendwer "devinitiv genehmigt hat!

Der Dorsch hier ist im Gegensatz zur Ostsee fast am Ende!
Wenn man hier 2 am Tag, beim Brandungsangeln, fängt ist das schon n Dicker!

Eigentlich wird doch alles subventioniert warum nicht die Kutter 5 Jahre beurlauben!

Und auch wenn ich da zu extrem bin 
Immer wieder sage ich auch zum Aal

Wenn man etwas schützen will muss es raus aus dem Handel!

Privatendnahme durch Angelfischerei ganz klares ja!

Der Vater meines Bekannten war direkt nach m Krieg in der Fischerei!
Der zeigte mir mal sein Fotoalbum von damals und sagt, das sie nie mehr gefangen haben als Ende der 40 er Anfang 50er! 
Vor m Krieg war es auch weniger!

Was so 6 Jahre Vollschutz ausmachen!!!!


Und wie wird das jetzt eigentlich bei der deutschen Meisterschaft gehandhabt???


Diese Thema wird noch viele Fragen aufwerfen!

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## RuhrPur (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich war die letzten 4 Jahre immer 1-2 Wochen an der Ostsee auf Dorsch. 
 Das erste Jahr war für uns gut. In einer Woche hatten wir glaub ca. 30-35 Dorsche gefangen.
 Das zweite Jahr war der Knaller. Da hatten wir innerhalb von 2 Tagen die gleiche menge wie im letzten Jahr.
 Das dritte Jahr war ganz okay.
 Dies Jahr ging gar nix. 0 Fisch aber das mehr oder weniger Wetterbedingt. (andere Angler die trotzdem raus sind hatten nur sehr sehr wenig Fisch)

 Dazu muss ich sagen das man die Küstenwache schon das ein oder andere mal weit draussen rumfahren sieht. Aber wurd schon mal einer kontrolliert? Wir jedenfalls nicht.
 Fangbeschränkung hin oder her. Es gibt mit Sicherheit Leute die trotzdem den gesamten Fisch mitnehmen und wenn es mal 10 pro Tag sind.
 Und wenn ihr eure 5 Dorsche habt Blinkert/schleppt doch bisl auf Mefo oder Hornhechte.
 Horni geräuchert schmeckt absolut geil


----------



## Norbi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ? das allerschönste dabei ist doch, ihr könnt meckern so viel ihr wollt, die Fangquote ist raus, Gott sei dank!  Da haben sich intelligente Menschen lange Gedanken drüber gemacht um unsere Natur zu schützen, irgendwo muss man ja anfangen! Ich gehe nicht ans Wasser um möglichst viel Fleisch zu machen, sondern um auszuspannen und die Natur zu genießen, wer das anders sieht, hat in meinen Augen das angeln nicht verstanden
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Und Du hast viel zuwenig Honig gegessen um diesen Tread zu verstehen.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Damits nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ginge es um Dorschschutz, hätte man die 88%  ICES genommen.
> 
> Hier gehts aber leider NICHT um Dorschschutz!!
> 
> Es geht um Schutz der Berufsfischerei zum Nachteil von Dorsch und Angler.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler machen über Angeltourismus den zigfachen Umsatz von Berufsfischern und sind für die Wirtschaft deutlich wichtiger als die paar Fischer.
> Da hängen tausende Arbeitsplätze und eine ganze Struktur dran..





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt in den Augen mancher hier endlich Angler begrenzt werden, werden sie auch froh sein, wenn dadurch erst Angelkutter, Bootsvermieter, Pensionen   etc. pleite sind, bleibt noch mehr Dorsch für Berufsfischer.
> Glückwunsch für die Weitsicht...............





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab, nur falls das noch jemand nicht mitbekommen haben sollte:
> Dass die Berufsfischerei noch Millionenbeträge als Ausgleich und als Abwrackrpämie erhalten soll (wobei die Dorschquote der abgewrackten Fischervessels nicht verfällt, sondern auf die anderen Fischer (unterschiedlich in den einzelnen Ländern) aufgeteilt wird), während der wirtschaftlich viel wichtigerer Sektor Angeltourismus/Gewerbe NICHT EINEN CENT erhält, das wusstet ihr auch schon?
> 
> Nein?
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ? das allerschönste dabei ist doch, ihr könnt meckern so viel ihr wollt, die Fangquote ist raus, Gott sei dank!  Da haben sich intelligente Menschen lange Gedanken drüber gemacht um unsere Natur zu schützen, irgendwo muss man ja anfangen! Ich gehe nicht ans Wasser um möglichst viel Fleisch zu machen, sondern um auszuspannen und die Natur zu genießen, wer das anders sieht, hat in meinen Augen das angeln nicht verstanden
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Kann man auch mit Spazieren gehen, dafür muss man nicht Angeln.


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Geht ihr mal weiter spazieren, solche Leute will ich eh nicht mit Angel in der Hand sehen


jetzt aber mal ganz ehrlich du fängst doch auch fisch, oder möchtest gerne fisch fangen, oder?


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> ...... Da haben sich intelligente Menschen lange Gedanken drüber gemacht um unsere Natur zu schützen, irgendwo muss man ja anfangen!.....



RESPEKT! Das Leben kann so einfach sein! 

Um den Schutz der Natur geht und ging es aber nicht, sondern um den Schutz der Berufsfischer!


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Moin Leude!
> 
> Der Dorschbestand vor Neufundland ist auch durch die Berufsfischer zusammengebrochen
> 
> ...



Im Ruhrgebiet waren die Teiche etc. leer.
Die haben sogar mit Sprengstoff den Fischen nachgestellt....um was auf die Gabel zu bekommen.


----------



## holgär (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nein, das (Max und Konsorten) sind die wahren Öko-Angler-Fundamentalisten, die jeden, der einen Fisch mitnimmt, schief anschauen und sich drüber aufregen.

Diese Menschen sind die Totengräber des Angelns - diese Menschen geben den Tierschützern genügend an die Hand !

VG


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Lasst den max.muenkner einfach weiter texten, ohne zu reagieren. Ich glaub er will nur provozieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

LEUTE!!!! 
Wahrt den Tom untereinander!!
DANKE!!!


----------



## jhd81 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

einfach nur zum brechen. Für mich haben sich somit Angelurlaube erledigt, obwohl es immer sehr viel SPass gemacht hat.

 Aber dafür Haus  , Boot , Anfahrt und und und zu zahlen macht für mich persönlich keinen Sinn mehr


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> LEUTE!!!!
> Wahrt den Tom untereinander!!
> DANKE!!!



Ja ich habs geändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

danke


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Ja tue ich, ich fange sogar ziemlich gut. Setze aber den Fisch, der mir zu viel ist wieder zurück. Ich wurde letztes Jahr mit meinem Vater auf einem Kutter lautstark von einem Mitangler (der annähernd nichts gefangen hat) beschimpft, als wir einen knapp 40er Dorsch zurücksetzten. Und ich hoffe das ist der Weg in die richtige Richtung!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



In diesem Punkt gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Solche Leute gibts auch einige.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Wer diese Regelung für Angler geil findet, findet es geil, dass Berufsfischer nun ein Mehrfaches (REAL) rausfangen dürfen als das, auf was Angler (nur RECHNERISCH) verzichten..

Der Dorschbestand wird damit doppelt geschädigt.........


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Das Bag-Limit als solches geht völlig in Ordnung, nur die Umverteilung auf die Quote der Fischer, die stinkt ganz gewaltig! 

5 Dorsche/Angler/Tag ist ausreichend. Wem das nicht reicht, den brauchen wir hier auch nicht.


Das ganze Geheule von wegen, jetzt kommen wir nicht mehr an die Ostsee und Euer Tourismus wird darunter leiden, ist eine riesige Blase, die ganz schnell platzen wird.
Die allermeisten werden sich mit dem Limit abfinden und weiterhin hier angeln gehen. 
Ein paar werden sich nicht daran halten und evtl. irgendwann gepackt oder von anderen Anglern verpfiffen werden.
Und die paar wenigen, die deswegen nicht mehr kommen, die haben hier ohnehin kaum Umsätze gebracht, weil das ihre Amortisationsrechnung verzerrt hätte und sie sich deshalb ihre Dosen-Raviolis aus dem heimischen Supermarkt mitgebracht haben.

Also: Bag Limit? Wir schaffen das!


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Thomas, das hast Du nun schon so oft erklärt und trotzdem wollen das manche Jungs nicht begreifen.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Herrlich viel Traffic hier. :m

Wenn einige hier mal im gesamten letzten Jahr nur etwas mitgelesen hätten, wären viele Fragen überflüssig. 
Aber da war es ja nur Verschwörungstheorie, Verbandshetze, Schwarzmalerei,... blöde Angelpolitikthemen halt, die keine Sau interessieren.

Nun kommt bald eine DAFV-Meldung, dass man durch einen _"kleinen Anglerbeitrag"_ einen _"großen Wurf beim Dorsch-Schutz erreichen konnte"_, die LVs werden diesen Erfolg ihren Mitgliedern lächelnd verkaufen, die Printmedien werden es brav unkommentiert drucken,... die Anglerwelt ist um eine Legende reicher und wieder in Ordnung.

Und bei der nächsten Abstimmung, _"soll unser LV aus dem Bundesverband austreten"_ (sofern es ein Hetzer es wagt, einen solchen Affront-Antrag zu stellen), stimmen ü90% dagegen, weil wir ja _"eine starke Interessensvertretung in Bund & EU so dringend brauchen und erste Ergebnisse des DAFV nun endlich kommen"_.

Im Ernst: 
genau ein solches Ergebnis haben wir Angler uns schwer verdient.

Leid tun mir die Kutterkäptn's, die Händler & all die von Touristik in der Region Abhängigen.
Ihr hättet auf Mountainbiker oder Synchronschwimmer setzen sollen, mit denen wär mehr zu reissen gewesen.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Das Bag-Limit als solches geht völlig in Ordnung, nur die Umverteilung auf die Quote der Fischer, die stinkt ganz gewaltig.
> 
> 5 Dorsche/Angler/Tag ist ausreichend. Wem das nicht reicht, den brauchen wir hier auch nicht.
> 
> ...



5 Dorsche mehr (Summe 10) würden aber auch keinen weh tun.

Wie handhabt ihr das eigentlich?
Schnappt euch das Boot, geht auf Dorsch...hey guter Fangtag..schnell den Fisch vom Boot bringen und dann nochmal raus?

Ihr Einheimischen holt doch über das Jahr weit mehr raus als die Touristenangler.


----------



## Luidor (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Also gar kein Grund zur Aufregung.
 Allgemeine Freude und Zufriedenheit wird einkehren.
 Ich kaufe meinen Fisch beim Kutter und freue mich dass ich prozentual ca. doppelt so viel Fisch fürs gleiche Geld bekomme als hätte ich ihn geangelt.
 Der Fischer freut sich über die zusätzliche Einnahme die sonst ausgeblieben wäre.
 Der heimatliche Küstenangler freut sich dass er mich nicht mehr mit blutigem Messer im Schlachtrausch sehen muss, und in ein paar Jahren treffen wir uns alle gemeinsam zu einem Strandspaziergang und reden über die gute alte Zeit als es noch Dorsch gab.
 #d#d


----------



## Wegberger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,



> Ihr Einheimischen holt doch über das Jahr weit mehr raus als die Touristenangler.



1 Boot / 2 Einheimische / 100 Angeltage a 2 x 5 Dorsche Ü65 =  3 Tonnen Dorsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Luidor schrieb:


> Also gar kein Grund zur Aufregung.
> Allgemeine Freude und Zufriedenheit wird einkehren.
> Ich kaufe meinen Fisch beim Kutter und freue mich dass ich prozentual ca. doppelt so viel Fisch fürs gleiche Geld bekomme als hätte ich ihn geangelt.
> Der Fischer freut sich über die zusätzliche Einnahme die sonst ausgeblieben wäre.
> ...


begriffen - gut geschildert.
danke.....


----------



## Norway-Freak (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Boot / 2 Einheimische / 100 Angeltage a 2 x 5 Dorsche Ü65 =  3 Tonnen Dorsch




Selten so gelacht !


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



UMueller schrieb:


> Nein hab ich nicht. Aber bei immer kleiner werdenden  Beständen kann man oder sollte man diese "state of the art Methoden"  vielleicht mal in Zweifel ziehen. Zumindest hinterfragen sollte erlaubt  sein.



Das ist die wissenschaftliche Praxis. Dafür treffen sich Wissenschaftler sämtlicher Länder regelmäßig im ICES und diskutieren über Modelle und Methoden. 

Wissenschaft lebt davon, gängige Prinzipien und Methoden zu hinterfragen. GENAU DAS passiert und die jetzigen Modelle sind die, mit denen sich die beobachtete Wirklichkeit am besten abbilden lässt. Genau so ein Modell wird dann für Prognosen genutzt. Wie würdest du es machen?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Geht ihr mal weiter spazieren, solche Leute will ich eh nicht mit Angel in der Hand sehen


8 Beiträge und fast alle in einem provozierenden Ton? Riecht nach einem Troll.

---

Ich finde es schon traurig, dass wir hier dennoch so viele Angler haben, die einfach nicken und dem zustimmen ohne weitreichender darüber nachzudenken... und das nur, weil es sie selber nicht betrifft.

Ich bin auch zum größten Teil C&R Angler. Dennoch finde ich diese Entscheidung daneben. Weil ich eben Äpfel und Birnen nicht miteinander Vergleiche.


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Das ist die wissenschaftliche Praxis. Dafür treffen sich Wissenschaftler sämtlicher Länder regelmäßig im ICES und diskutieren über Modelle und Methoden.
> 
> Wissenschaft lebt davon, gängige Prinzipien und Methoden zu hinterfragen. GENAU DAS passiert und die jetzigen Modelle sind die, mit denen sich die beobachtete Wirklichkeit am besten abbilden lässt. Genau so ein Modell wird dann für Prognosen genutzt. Wie würdest du es machen?




Ich würde zuerst mal die angeblichen Anglerfänge hinterfragen bzw. meine Glaskugel neu polieren.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Das ist die wissenschaftliche Praxis. Dafür treffen sich Wissenschaftler sämtlicher Länder regelmäßig im ICES und diskutieren über Modelle und Methoden.
> 
> Wissenschaft lebt davon, gängige Prinzipien und Methoden zu hinterfragen. GENAU DAS passiert und die jetzigen Modelle sind die, mit denen sich die beobachtete Wirklichkeit am besten abbilden lässt. Genau so ein Modell wird dann für Prognosen genutzt. Wie würdest du es machen?



Ein Modell nach dem sich der Fang der Angler unabhängig von der Größe des Bestandes nicht ändert? 
Das  ist ein Modell, bei dem man sich sofort fragt, in wessen Sinne dieses  "Modell" entwickelt wurde? So ein Modell erhält dann noch einen  wissenschaftlichen Anstrich durch einen Institutsstempel nebst Unterschrift, ist aber nichts weitere als das  Durchdrücken der eigenen Lobby.

Verlässliche Bestandszahlen ermittelt man z.B. durch jahrelanges  Monitoring, Netzfänge und den Fangaufwand (Fisch/Zeit).


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ein Modell nach dem sich der Fang der Angler unabhängig von der Größe des Bestandes nicht ändert?


ändern ja, aber eben nicht signifikant laut Thünen, Angelfang hängt nach denen NICHT vom Dorschbestand ab..

Und früher hielten Wissenschaftler auch mal die Erde für ne Scheibe...


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon traurig, dass wir hier dennoch so viele Angler haben, die einfach nicken und dem zustimmen ohne weitreichender darüber nachzudenken... und das nur, weil es sie selber nicht betrifft.



Wer sagt das dies in Zukunft nicht so ist???

Es gibt Papiere Vorlagen etc.da stehen dinge drauf die umgesetzt werden sollen und das nicht nur an der Küste.Auf lange Sicht wird Angeln wir wir es jetzt kennen nicht überleben.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Norway-Freak schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht !



So hat es aber Thünen gemacht.
Sind 3x mit dem Kutter raus gefahren und haben den Fang auf eine geschätzte Anzahl Angler hochgerechnet.
Das sind dann die X Tonnen Dorsch welcher die Angler entnehmen.

Hätte man diese Studio kontinuierlich über das Jahr ausgeführt...


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Das Bag-Limit als solches geht völlig in Ordnung, nur die Umverteilung auf die Quote der Fischer, die stinkt ganz gewaltig!
> 
> 5 Dorsche/Angler/Tag ist ausreichend. Wem das nicht reicht, den brauchen wir hier auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Danke dafür! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Mal ne angelpraktische Frage:
Wie machen die jetzt ihre Wettangeln Kutter etc. mit Fangbegrenzung (DMV und Konsorten), wenns ein Limit gibt:
Wer als schnellster seine 3 oder 5 Dorsche hat?


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und früher hielten Wissenschaftler auch mal die Erde für ne Scheibe...



Und Wissenschaftler haben das widerlegt, oder? 

So ein Blödsinn, wirklich. Überall Verschwörungen wittern, wenn es mal gegen die eigene Meinung geht. Grenzt schon an Verleumdung das Ganze.

Im Übrigen wird im Gesamten weniger Dorsch gefangen, egal wer welchen Anteil hat. Und das wird den Beständen gut tun, wenn auch nicht in dem Maße, wie es von den WISSENSCHAFTLERN vorgeschlagen wurde. Und jetzt gehe ich in einen x-beliebigen Raum und rede gegen eine Wand. Bringt im Endeffekt genauso viel und schont die Nerven.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und würden Angler ohne Beschränkung davonkommen und Fischer wie von ICES gewollt, um 88% reduziert werden, würden über 2000 t Dorsch am Leben bleiben, die nun Fischer fangen dürfen...


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> 5 Dorsche mehr (Summe 10) würden aber auch keinen weh tun.
> 
> Wie handhabt ihr das eigentlich?
> Schnappt euch das Boot, geht auf Dorsch...hey guter Fangtag..schnell den Fisch vom Boot bringen und dann nochmal raus?
> ...




Wäre in der Tat eine Möglichkeit, werde ich i.d.R. so aber nicht umsetzen, ist mir zu anstrengend.

Mir geht Qualität über Quantität und ich bin in der glücklichen Lage meine Angeltage nicht refinanzieren zu müssen. 

Ich werde (wie bisher auch) ein pers. Mindestmaß ansetzen und dies nach der Entnahme von 2 guten Dorschen weiter nach oben setzen. Sind 5 gute Dorsche erreicht, mache ich mich an  Platten, Makrelen oder Heringe ran.

Ein Argument das ich durchaus verstehen kann ist, dass der Dorsch-Angeltag an guten Tagen bereits nach 30 Minuten vorbei sein kann. Insbesondere auf Kuttern ein echtes Problem und doof für diejenigen die weniger oft die Gelegenheit zum Dorschangeln haben. 
Von daher hätte ich gegen ein etwas höheres Bag-Limit grundsätzlich auch nichts einzuwenden gehabt aber mich hat keiner gefragt...


Das wir  auf das Jahr gesehen mehr fangen als Touristen ist folgerichtig. Mehr Angeltage = mehr Fangerfolge. 
Aber was soll mir das sagen? Soll die Fangbeschränkung jetzt nur für Einheimische gelten, ähnlich der Maut für Ausländer? Wer ist überhaupt Einheimischer? Betrifft das auch Leute mit Zweitwohnsitz?

Nein, ich denke das ist alles nicht sinnvoll. Wir (auch die Kritiker) werden lernen damit zu leben, wie schon so oft.


Noch ein ganz kleiner Trost:
Im Gegensatz zu den Fischern können wir zu recht behaupten verzichtet und einen Beitrag geleistet zu haben. Auch wenn das eigentliche Ziel dank Umverteilung nicht erreicht wurde. Die Schuld daran tragen nicht wir und Danken wird es uns auch niemand, aber immerhin.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Wäre in der Tat eine Möglichkeit, werde ich i.d.R. so aber nicht umsetzen, ist mir zu anstrengend.
> 
> Mir geht Qualität über Quantität und ich bin in der glücklichen Lage meine Angeltage nicht refinanzieren zu müssen.
> 
> ...




Ich denke die grossen Kuttertouren wie z.B. von den Angelvereinen organisiert werden vermehrt ausbleiben,
oder es wird vermehrt auf andere Fische ausgewichen.
Touristen welche an der Küste eh Urlaub machen werden sich evtl. den Spass mal gönnen.

Die Zeit wird zeigen welche Auswirkungen es haben wird...für alle.

Zitat:"Noch ein ganz kleiner Trost:
Im Gegensatz zu den Fischern können wir zu recht behaupten verzichtet  und einen Beitrag geleistet zu haben. Auch wenn das eigentliche Ziel  dank Umverteilung nicht erreicht wurde. Die Schuld daran tragen nicht  wir und Danken wird es uns auch niemand, aber immerhin."

Bis das Angeln in DE letztendlich verboten wird? Zum Schutz der Fische etc. etc.? Während andere weiterhin unsere Gewässer vernichten und ausbeuten?

Netter Trost.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Noch ein ganz kleiner Trost:
> Im Gegensatz zu den Fischern können wir zu recht behaupten verzichtet und einen Beitrag geleistet zu haben. Auch wenn das eigentliche Ziel dank Umverteilung nicht erreicht wurde. Die Schuld daran tragen nicht wir.


Immer noch falsch:
Durch den Verzicht der Angler können Berufsfischer nun mehr rausfangen, als das, auf was Angler verzichten (saldo über 2.000 t).

Der "Verzicht" der Angler ist für mich damit ein Beitrag zur Schädigung des Dorsch-Bestandes und der Angler.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer noch falsch:
> Durch den Verzicht der Angler können Berufsfischer nun mehr rausfangen, als das, auf was Angler verzichten (saldo über 2.000 t).
> 
> Der "Verzicht" der Angler ist für mich damit ein Beitrag zur Schädigung des Dorsch-Bestandes und der Angler.



Und dies für noch mehr Fischmehl.  |supergri


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

So, nochmal kurz weg von der Wand. Zum Thema Thünen-Institut und Schönrechnerei im Sinne der Industrie.

Hier ist eine Studie von Robert Arlinghaus, der dem ein oder anderen aus der einschlägigen Literatur auch als "Angelprofessor" bekannt sein dürfte. Nicht verwandt oder verschwägert mit dem TI.

http://www.landwirtschaft-mv.de/cms...aege/DorowArlinghaus_F&F_2009_Angelstudie.pdf

Auf Seite 40 (Tabelle 1) wird dargelegt, dass allein die Angler in MV pro Jahr im Mittel geschätzte 3860 t Dorsch fangen - während die Berufsfischerei mit 2268 t angegeben wird. Aber Arlinghaus ist sicher auch nur wieder einer, der im Sinne der Industrie forscht... Ach egal.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Arlinghaus hat zu den Fängen auch keine Studie/ Monotoring durch geführt sondern hat bestehendes Material genutzt.


----------



## Norway-Freak (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> So hat es aber Thünen gemacht.
> Sind 3x mit dem Kutter raus gefahren und haben den Fang auf eine geschätzte Anzahl Angler hochgerechnet.
> Das sind dann die X Tonnen Dorsch welcher die Angler entnehmen.
> 
> Hätte man diese Studio kontinuierlich über das Jahr ausgeführt...


Hallo Sharpo,

darum ging es mir nicht, ich hatte nur auf den oberen Post reagiert. ..

Thema : "Ihr Einheimischen holt doch über das Jahr weit mehr raus als die Touristenangler".
Antwort / Formel: "1 Boot / 2 Einheimische / 100 Angeltage a 2 x 5 Dorsche Ü65 = 3 Tonnen Dorsch"

Diese Rechung passt leider gar nicht !


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr das eigentlich?
> Schnappt euch das Boot, geht auf Dorsch...hey guter Fangtag..schnell den Fisch vom Boot bringen und dann nochmal raus?




Bleibt zu hoffen, daß es dann nicht zu Auswüchsen dergestalt kommt, daß an einem guten Fangtag, der mit kleineren Fischen beginnt, der Fang über Bord gekippt wird um das Baglimit mit größeren Fischen aufzufüllen.

In der kommerziellen Fischerei teilweise nicht unüblich.


----------



## raubangler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> ....
> Im Übrigen wird im Gesamten weniger Dorsch gefangen, egal wer welchen Anteil hat. Und das wird den Beständen gut tun, wenn auch nicht in dem Maße, wie es von den WISSENSCHAFTLERN vorgeschlagen wurde.....



Wenn es auch mit weniger als wie von den WISSENSCHAFTLERN errechnet funktionieren sollte, dann sind die WISSENSCHAFTLER wohl keine Wissenschaftler.

Oder meinst Du mit 'gut tun' nur langsamer sterben?


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Das wars dann wohl,
am 23.10 letzte Ausfahrt .Danach einmotten meiner Pilker usw für die Enkel.

Danke schexxx Bürokraten


----------



## Rxlxhx (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



holgär schrieb:


> Nein, das (Max und Konsorten) sind die wahren Öko-Angler-Fundamentalisten, die jeden, der einen Fisch mitnimmt, schief anschauen und sich drüber aufregen.
> 
> Diese Menschen sind die Totengräber des Angelns - diese Menschen geben den Tierschützern genügend an die Hand !
> 
> VG



So isses,diese bösen Kochtopfangler aber auch. Wenn ich alle Wildfänge zurücksetze und nur aus Blöcken gesägten "Fisch" esse,dann wäre mir das jährlich verpulverte Geld für Zubehör usw. wirklich zu schade.


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wenn es auch mit weniger als wie von den WISSENSCHAFTLERN errechnet funktionieren sollte, dann sind die WISSENSCHAFTLER wohl keine Wissenschaftler.
> 
> Oder meinst Du mit 'gut tun' nur langsamer sterben?



Hast es nicht kapiert, oder? Was die Politik verhandelt und am Ende festsetzt, liegt nicht in Hand der Wissenschaftler. Das handeln die Minister und Konsorten aus. Der ICES gibt eine Empfehlung raus und hat keinen Einfluss auf die letztendliche Umsetzung.

Insgesamt wird weniger gefangen. Und "gut tun" heißt vielleicht, dass due Bestände länger brauchen, um sich zu erholen, stagnieren oder nur langsam zurückgehen. Das wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Das ganze Geheule von wegen, jetzt kommen wir nicht mehr an die Ostsee und Euer Tourismus wird darunter leiden, ist eine riesige Blase, die ganz schnell platzen wird.
> Die allermeisten werden sich mit dem Limit abfinden und weiterhin hier angeln gehen.
> Ein paar werden sich nicht daran halten und evtl. irgendwann gepackt oder von anderen Anglern verpfiffen werden.
> Und die paar wenigen, die deswegen nicht mehr kommen, die haben hier ohnehin kaum Umsätze gebracht, weil das ihre Amortisationsrechnung verzerrt hätte und sie sich deshalb ihre Dosen-Raviolis aus dem heimischen Supermarkt mitgebracht haben.



Schön, dass es noch Menschen gibt, die Träume haben...:m

Wann wird der erste Kutterkapitän einem seiner Gäste das Weiterangeln verbieten, weil er ja seine 5 Dorsche an Bord hat?

Und was wird passieren, wenn er es nicht tut und kontrolliert wird?

Erstmal wird sich da keiner drum scheren, bis irgendwas passiert. Dann wird irgendwer irgendeine Konsequenz zu spüren bekommen. Und dann werden wir weitersehen.

In der Zwischenzeit werden wir hier im AB uns schön brav weiter die Finger wund tippen, ob das Bag-Limit ok ist oder nicht, weil das ist ja das, was die meisten hier am intensivsten beschäftigt.

Dass in der selben Zwischenzeit die Berufsfischer zig tonnenweise mehr Westdorsch aus der Ostsee entnehmen als sie gedurft hätten, wenn man die ursprünglichen Empfehlungen von 88% Reduzierung als Maß genommen hätte statt der jetzt vereinbarten 56%, das geht euch allen dabei anscheinend völlig am Arsch vorbei, genau wie die Tatsache, dass *ohne die überflüssige und kontraproduktive Einmischung der sich selbst so anpreisenden Anglerverbände* 

die Berufsfischer sicher eine höhere Reduzierung verpasst bekommen hätten  und
alle vernünftigen Angler nach wie vor ihre vielen Schneidertage mit einigen wenigen Supertagen hätten aufwiegen können, ohne dass es auch nur irgendeine Seele gekratzt hätte, geschweige denn dem Dorschbestand daraus irgendeine Schädigung erwachsen wäre

Aber dank des überflüssigen Dazwischenfunkens von inkompetenten Verbandsfunktionären haben wir jetzt eine Gesamtfangmengenreduzierung verpasst bekommen, die bei weitem nicht dazu ausreichen wird, den Westdorschbestand nachhaltig und langfristig zu sichern. 

Was schert mich ein Baglimit, das spätestens in 5 Jahren ohnehin bei höchstens einer von 20 Ausfahrten erreicht wird?
Warum soll ich dann als Tourist zum Dorschangeln an die deutsche Ostsee fahren? Ich fahr ja auch nicht zum Skilaufen nach Holland oder für 'nen Strand- und Schnorchelurlaub nach Island.
Was ist volkswirtschaftlich (und damit in unser aller Interesse) schädlicher, eine Berufsfischerei in der westlichen Ostsee, die 2018 am Ende ist, während es dem Angeltourismus weiterhin gut geht, oder zwei Wirtschaftszweige, die spätestens 2025 beide chancenlos am Abgrund stehen?

Aber da ihr Organisierten ja alle schön brav weiter euer sauer verdientes Geld in den Rachen der Verbände schmeißt, die mit aller Macht die Bedingungen für das Angeln in Deutschland weiter verschlechtern, sind solche Fragestellungen ja völlig belanglos.

...und mir persönlich mittlerweile auch.
Ich hab diesen April extra meinen Campingurlaub bei Schneeregen und Sauwetter in Schleswig-Holstein verbracht, weil ich mit ein paar netten Boardies 'ne Kuttertour auf Dorsch machen wollte, die dann ausgefallen ist, weil das Schiff 'nen Schaden hatte. Ich hab deshalb sogar die Touriverbandsabgabe 2016 für mich, meine Tochter und ihren Freund bezahlt, ohne auch nur einmal in diesem Jahr in S-H geangelt zu haben (obwohl dieser Laden ja wohl der allerletzte ist, dem man irgendwas bezahlen sollte, außer vielleicht ne Abfindung, wenn die endlich mal eine bestimmte Person rausschmeißen würden :m).
Eigentlich wollte ich mich reinknien und nächstes Jahr 'ne neue Boardietour organisieren, aber unter diesen Rahmenbedingungen hab ich da keinen Bock mehr drauf, auch wenn es sicher Spaß gemacht hätte, selbst wenn wir nix gefangen hätten. Ich muss nicht zum angeln an die deutsche Ostsee. Holland, Skagerrak und Kattegat, Polen, Bornholm sind auch dorschtauglich. Oder halt einmal mehr oder ein paar Tage länger nach Norge. Und mit diesen Gedanken stehe ich hier bei uns im Pott bestimmt nicht alleine.

Also, träumt schön weiter, zahlt schön weiter und freut euch über die letzten mit der Angel gefangenen Ostseedorschis. |wavey:
Aber verkneift euch jegliches Gezeter, wenn ihr euren Kindern und Enkeln später mal Bilder zeigt und ihnen erklären dürft, dass es solche Fische auch mal rund um Fehmarn und in der Kieler Bucht gegeben hat.:r


----------



## raubangler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Hast es nicht kapiert, oder? Was die Politik verhandelt und am Ende festsetzt, liegt nicht in Hand der Wissenschaftler. Das handeln die Minister und Konsorten aus. Der ICES gibt eine Empfehlung raus und hat keinen Einfluss auf die letztendliche Umsetzung.
> 
> Insgesamt wird weniger gefangen. Und "gut tun" heißt vielleicht, dass due Bestände länger brauchen, um sich zu erholen, stagnieren oder nur langsam zurückgehen. Das wird sich zeigen.



Doch, habe es kapiert.
Ich wollte nur von Dir hören, dass auch eine mögliche Bestandsabnahme was Gutes ist. #6


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Auf Seite 40 (Tabelle 1) wird dargelegt, dass allein die Angler in MV pro Jahr im Mittel geschätzte 3860 t Dorsch fangen - während die Berufsfischerei mit 2268 t angegeben wird. Aber Arlinghaus ist sicher auch nur wieder einer, der im Sinne der Industrie forscht... Ach egal.


Du hättest vielleicht mal genauer die Studie lesen sollen, statt nur die Tabelle zu zitieren. Abgesehen davon, dass es um Daten aus 2007 geht, ist lediglich der Bereich Mecklenburg-Vorpommern analysiert worden. Um dies argumentativ als Vergleich nutzen zu können, müsste erstens zwischen dem Westdorsch und dem Ostdorsch differenziert werden und zweitens sind die durch nicht aus Meck-Pomm stammenden Berufsfischer erzeugten Entnahmemengen (also z.B. die Fangflotten aus Polen und Südschweden) gänzlich unberücksichtigt. Die für die hiesige Diskussion relevanten (wenn auch hinsichtlich ihrer Richtigkeit zweifelhaften) aktuellen Daten zeigen ja eine ganz andere Verteilung. Dein Vergleich ist also Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hab das ganze hier gerade mal überflogen. Es kann sein, dass ich irgendeinen Fakt übersehen habe, aber grundsätzlich verstehe ich die Aufregung der Angler nicht. Der dorschbestand ist stark rückläufig und gefährdet- ist es dann nicht einfach vernünftig, einzusehen, dass eine fangbeschränkung für angler (die ja einen den berufsfischern ebenbürtigen anteil anlanden sollen, also keinesfalls nur einen geringen anteil haben) ebenso wie die drastische fangbeschränkung für die berufsfischer gerechtfertigt und wichtig ist? Argumente wie den wirtschaftszweig angeltourismus oder gar angelwettbewerbe halte ich für sehr dünn, da dies ohne den dorsch (der ja definitv hilfe benötigt) eh nicht möglich wäre. Es ist einfach kurzsichtig einen freifahrtsschein für die hobbyangler zu verlangen, nur weil man sich nicht mit einigen dorschen ( und 5 ist definitiv eine ausreichende zahl, man angelt immernoch NICHT um zu überleben, sondern um gelegentlich eine fischmahlzeit zu haben. Bei der anzahl deutscher angler geben unsere gewässer diese einstellung eh nicht her, leider interessiert dass viele nicht, die hemmungslos entnehmen, oder nur zum spaß etliche fische verangeln, aber das ist ein ganz anderer bereich zum thema des nachhaltigen angelns). Überhaupt finde ich es schade, das unsere küstengewässer ebenso wie zb die dänischen so wenigen fangbeschränkungen unterliegen. Zu der frage, wie man denn dann seinen fischbedarf decken soll, wenn 5 dorsche am tag nicht genügen, und ob man dann fisch von iglu kaufen solle, kann ich nur sagen: vielleicht einfach mal verzichten und rücksicht auf die umwelt nehmen?? Es ist offenkundig, dass der derzeitige konsum von großen mengen fisch und fleisch durch jedes individuum hierzulande nicht nachhaltig und tragbar ist. Jeder andere standpunkt ist ignorant. Und wenn man meint, dass das nur "peta" oder anderes ökogelaber ist, dann schaut in die augen eurer kinder und schämt euch. Ich als angler freue mich, dass der raubbau an unseren fischbeständen durch angler und berufsfischer zumindest in puncto dorsch eingedämmt wird. Leider wird sich das aufgrund der ignoranz der menschen auf andere fischbestände und in anderen gewässern negativ auswirken, es ist dennoch ein schritt in die richtige richtung.


----------



## rohrhof (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

wie schon zigfach geschrieben das hauptptroblem ist nicht das Baglimit an sich
sondern das der anegbelich ersparte Fisch voN Angler auf die Fischer umgelget wird und einfach niemenden damit geholfen ist....

zählt den das Baglimit sowohl für westlich wie östliche Ostsee oder nur westliche Ostsee??


----------



## eike (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Gilt die Begrenzung auch für dänische Gewässer 5 Stück am Tag


----------



## schirmchen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Luidor schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas1602,
> 
> ich fahre in der Regel ein mal im Jahr an die Küste zum Herings- oder Dorschangeln.
> Das ist ein WE mit max. 2 Angeltagen.
> ...


 
Hallo,
also die Rechnung hinkt aber vorne und hinten.
1.) 2 bis 3 Nächte ergebn nur 2 Angeltage?
2.) 2 bis 3 Nächte Unterkunft kosten 300 €? Ich würde das bei 2 Nächten für 150 € hin bekommen (sogar im Hotel, nicht Jugendherberge)
3.) Essen? Wenn du zu Hause bist musst du nicht essen? Oder sind die 70 € reine Mehrkosten gegenüber dem Essen zu Hause? Glaub ich nicht.
4.) Nein, bei 2 Angeltagen nimmst du nicht fünf, sondern 10 Dorsche mit. 
5.) Darfst du nur angeln, wenn der gefangene Fisch mehr wert ist als die Gesamtkosten der Reise? Dann wechsel die Frau! |supergri

Sorry für die Kritik.
Martin


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@boardsurfer:
Viele von uns sind überzeugt, dass eine deutlich höhere Fangquotensenkung für die Berufsfischerei vereinbart worden wäre, wenn man die Finger vom Angeltourismus gelassen hätte.
Die durch das Baglimit erzielte tatsächliche Fangbegrenzung der Angler macht nur einen Bruchteil dessen aus, was hätte erreicht werden können, wenn man der ICES-Empfehlung entsprochen hätte.


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Es kann sein, dass "die finger vom angeltourismus gelassen worden wären", wenn die geforderte quotenreduzierung für berufsfischer durchgesetzt worden wäre. Aber warum sollte man die finger von den anglern lassen, die einen ebenso hohen anteil ausmachen?? Wenn ihr hierüber argumentiert, dass die angler zugunsten der berufsfischer eingeschränkt werden, dann erklärt mir mal, warum gerade die angler verschont werden sollen? Ich finde es auch schade, dass die geforderte reduzierung für die berufsfischer nur anteilig durchgesetzt wurde, aber bedauere nicht die einschränkung für die angler.


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Es tut mir auch Leid um die vielen, die jetzt darunter leiden müssen. Kutterkapitäne, zimmervermieter, Händler, Gastronomen usw.
Ich glaube schon, dass die zahl der angeltouristen sinken wird.
Ich würde auch für nur fünf dorsche pro Tag aus fahren.
Aber viele Angler werden es sich überlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



eike schrieb:


> Gilt die Begrenzung auch für dänische Gewässer 5 Stück am Tag


ja, alle Ostseeanrainer der EU  für westlichen Dorsch


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Manche lesen und lesen dennoch nicht.  
Überschrift: Dorschquote Entscheidung *EU*: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!


----------



## raubangler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> ... Aber warum sollte man die finger von den anglern lassen, die einen ebenso hohen anteil ausmachen??....



Stell das bitte nicht als Tatsache hin!

Das Thünen-Vorläuferinstitut hatte unsere fangstolzen Trollingfreunde nach den Dorschfängen befragt und dann eine Umfrage durchgeführt, wer wie lange Urlaub an der Ostsee macht und dabei auch vom Boot aus angelt.

Das Ergebnis (Fänge Profiangler x Anzahl Badeboote x Anzahl Urlaubstage) war jetzt die Grundlage für das Bag Limit.

Das Bag Limit für Angler war vermutlich auch die Motivation für die Studie.
Die Autoren der Studie konnten jedenfalls damals nicht die Klappe halten und hatten bereits offen von einem 'Interessensausgleich' gesprochen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass "die finger vom angeltourismus gelassen worden wären", wenn die geforderte quotenreduzierung für berufsfischer durchgesetzt worden wäre. Aber warum sollte man die finger von den anglern lassen, die einen ebenso hohen anteil ausmachen?? Wenn ihr hierüber argumentiert, dass die angler zugunsten der berufsfischer eingeschränkt werden, dann erklärt mir mal, warum gerade die angler verschont werden sollen? Ich finde es auch schade, dass die geforderte reduzierung für die berufsfischer nur anteilig durchgesetzt wurde, aber bedauere nicht die einschränkung für die angler.



Ich kann irgendwie nicht glauben, das Angler ähnlich viel entnehmen wie die ganzen Kutter. Die Meere sind wegen der Fischerei leer und nicht wegen einigen Anglern. 

Außerdem 88% (was ein Wert) empfohlene Fangreduzierung....da muss man ja ewig gepennt haben das es überhaupt so weit kommen konnte.


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Stell das bitte nicht als Tatsache hin!
> 
> Das Thünen-Vorläuferinstitut hatte unsere fangstolzen Trollingfreunde nach den Dorschfängen befragt und dann eine Umfrage durchgeführt, wer wie lange Urlaub an der Ostsee macht und dabei auch vom Boot aus angelt.
> 
> ...



Habe ich zahlen genannt und als tatsachen dargestellt? Fakt ist, dass der anteil der dorschfänge durch angler hoch ist und mit dem der berufsfischer verglichen werden kann, und nicht mehr hab ich gesagt. Ich bin auch nicht tief genug in der materie, um das zu können. Ich gebe lediglich das wieder, was ich hier lese und ordne es ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nur auch zum dran denken:
Durch die europäische Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie mussten ja schon viele Angel-Kutter aufgeben.

Einen Angel-Kutter regelgerecht (EU) zu bauen, kostet bei der U 25m-Klasse ca. 4 Millionen - nie mehr zu erwirtschaften..

Sportfischerfahrzeuge (=Angelkutter) kriegen Lizenz aberkannt, wenn sie 1 Jahr nicht fahren..

Also jeder Kutter, der jetzt aufgeben muss, ist dann endgültig weg, es wird nie wieder ein neuer dafür kommen.

Überstehen können das nächste Jahr nur Angelreedereien mit entsprechenden Polstern..

Und wer soll noch Mehrtagestouren machen bei 3 bzw. 5 Fischen am Tag?

Die gehn doch auch alle übern Jordan..

Die Kohle sollen aber die Berufsfischer bekommen, die noch zusätzlich die Quote von den Anglern schon gekriegt haben - Angelkutter/Tourismus geht leer aus..

Und es braucht ja keiner glauben, dass die Anglerquote abgeschafft wird, wenn die schon mal besteht..

Selbst wenns dem Dorsch besser geht, werden sie wieder, wie nun auch, die dann zusätzliche Quote zum Großteil den Fischern zuschlagen und die Angler wie jetzt wieder nur abspeisen..

Will jemand dagegen wetten?


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn ihr hierüber argumentiert, dass die angler zugunsten der berufsfischer eingeschränkt werden, dann erklärt mir mal, warum gerade die angler verschont werden sollen? Ich finde es auch schade, dass die geforderte reduzierung für die berufsfischer nur anteilig durchgesetzt wurde, aber bedauere nicht die einschränkung für die angler.



Die Frage ist, warum sollen die Angler zugunsten der Berufsfischerei eingeschränkt werden, wenn es dem Schutzobjekt Dorsch nicht hilft? Es hilft nicht nur nicht, sondern es führt zum weiteren Verschwinden des Dorsches!

Wo ist der Sinn und Zweck dieser Regelung, wenn er nur zur Umverteilung führt und sogar noch hinter den Forderungen zurückbleibt!

Dann braucht man sinnbefreit auch nicht irgendwo anfangen.


----------



## raubangler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> ...Fakt ist, dass der anteil der dorschfänge durch angler hoch ist und mit dem der berufsfischer verglichen werden kann....



Eben nicht.
Das war nur das Ergebnis dieser tollen Studie von diesem tollen Berufsfischer-Institut (ohne Berufsfischer kein Institut).


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> Das war nur das Ergebnis dieser tollen Studie von diesem tollen Berufsfischer-Institut (ohne Berufsfischer kein Institut).



Die Studie alleine war schon ein Witz.

Hier der Witz:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?4220-Angler-angeln-mehr-Dorsch-als-bisher-angenommen/page2&highlight=Erfassung+Dorschf%E4nge

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/archive/index.php/t-21261.html

38 ausgefüllte Fragebögen von XX.000? ^^
Diese wurden dann auf ca. 90.000 Angler in Sh hoch gerechnet.
Alles klar denke ich...


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, warum sollen die Angler zugunsten der Berufsfischerei eingeschränkt werden, wenn es dem Schutzobjekt Dorsch nicht hilft? Es hilft nicht nur nicht, sondern es führt zum weiteren Verschwinden des Dorsches!
> 
> Wo ist der Sinn und Zweck dieser Regelung, wenn er nur zur Umverteilung führt und sogar noch hinter den Forderungen zurückbleibt!
> 
> Dann braucht man sinnbefreit auch nicht irgendwo anfangen.


1. Ist die reduzierung der quote von über 50% prozent für die berufsfischer sicherlich kein sinnbefreiter anfang. 
2. Stimme ich vollkommen zu, dass man sich an die wissenschaftliche forderung halten sollte
3. Disqualifiziert dich die haltlose aussage, eine reduzierung der "quote" für angler würde dem dorschbestand SCHADEN, da sie nicht nur unbelegt, sondern vollkommen unlogisch ist.
4. Geht es mir um die aussage des threads: man sollte als interessenvertreter der angler weniger die eigene, notwendige einschränkung ( die in meinen augen noch nichtmal ausreicht, ohne schonzeit und entnahmefenster, korrigiert mich, sollte hierzu doch etwas vereinbart worden sein) anprangern, sondern sich mehr als naturschützer und nicht angelwirtschaftsvertreter präsentieren (die angler wollen sich ja als naturschützer und -heger sehen), indem man vehement die forderung nach der quotenreduzierung von über 80% für die berufsfischer zum sichern der dorschbestände formuliert, ohne die eigene regulierung zu beklagen.


----------



## seeschwalbe (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

sol der Ostseeangler fürs Nichtangeln nun immer noch 30 €
für die Ostseekarte bezahlen?#d


----------



## allegoric (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich wollte mir erst ein neues Boot kaufen, um noch ostseetauglicher zu sein, aber bei dem Hintergrund habe ich kein Bock mehr darauf. Werden se doch die paar fischenden Hanseln am Leben halten, dafür geht ne ganze Industrie den Bach runter. Wer bucht denn noch ne Kuttertour, wenn de nur 5 Fische mitnehmen kannst? Ich bin zwar nicht der Mensch, der gern Geld mit Fisch vergleicht, aber das lohnt nicht! Wer zahlt denn 50-75€ für ne Stunde angeln? NIEMAND! Da ist die Abwanderung in Richtung Polen / Norwegen ja vorprogrammiert. In Polen wird kein Schwein kontrollieren, das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.

Sollen se doch das Mindestmaß auf 50 anheben. DAS wäre sinnvoll und zwar für jeden. Aber wer weiß wie viele Fische bereits in den Netzen sterben, die eigentlich zurückgesetzt werden könnten...

Es gibt auch andere schöne Hobbies....


----------



## Micha383 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> 1. Ist die reduzierung der quote von über 50% prozent für die berufsfischer sicherlich kein sinnbefreiter anfang.
> 2. Stimme ich vollkommen zu, dass man sich an die wissenschaftliche forderung halten sollte
> 3. Disqualifiziert dich die haltlose aussage, eine reduzierung der "quote" für angler würde dem dorschbestand SCHADEN, da sie nicht nur unbelegt, sondern vollkommen unlogisch ist.
> 4. Geht es mir um die aussage des threads: man sollte als interessenvertreter der angler weniger die eigene, notwendige einschränkung ( die in meinen augen noch nichtmal ausreicht, ohne schonzeit und entnahmefenster, korrigiert mich, sollte hierzu doch etwas vereinbart worden sein) anprangern, sondern sich mehr als naturschützer und nicht angelwirtschaftsvertreter präsentieren (die angler wollen sich ja als naturschützer und -heger sehen), indem man vehement die forderung nach der quotenreduzierung von über 80% für die berufsfischer zum sichern der dorschbestände formuliert, ohne die eigene regulierung zu beklagen.



Bitte lass mich da außen vor.
Ich bin weder naturschützer noch heger!
Ich bin Angler!
Und ja auch naturnutzer, wie jeder mensch auf dieser Welt.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

In DE wird dies auch keiner kontrollieren.
Wer soll es denn machen?

Da wird eher ein Petra- Mitglied am Kai auf die Touris warten und dann....:q


----------



## angler1996 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

wenn ich mir die Liste angucke, wer hier mitliest - grüße ich mal so den Einen und Anderen#h
 1) ich darf von meinem Verband schon erwarten, dass er meine Interesse vertritt
 2) das, was passiert ist, ist eine Reduzierung meiner Möglichkeiten zu Gunsten der Übeltäter ( Schleppnetzfischer) ohne, dass davon irgendein Dorsch mehr geschont würde .
 Warum soll ich darüber in Begeisterung ausbrechen?
 Wenn das wirklich anhand wissenschaftlicher Studie und in Umsetzung derer erfolgt wäre, hätte ich gegen ein Baglimit garnix
 Gruß A.


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> sol der Ostseeangler fürs Nichtangeln nun immer noch 30 €
> für die Ostseekarte bezahlen?#d



Dann macht ne elbkarte von 40€ ja auch keinen sinn für dich, weil die fangbegrenzung von z.b. 2 zandern/hechten pro tag so schlimm ist, dass man nicht angeln gehen kann. Ebenso wurde ja auch der fang von plattfisch, hering und co verboten, sodass die angelkarte faktisch keinen wert hat. (Vorsicht, ironie!!)


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die Liste angucke, wer hier mitliest - grüße ich mal so den Einen und Anderen#h
> 1) ich darf von meinem Verband schon erwarten, dass er meine Interesse vertritt
> 2) das, was passiert ist, ist eine Reduzierung meiner Möglichkeiten zu Gunsten der Übeltäter ( Schleppnetzfischer) ohne, dass davon irgendein Dorsch mehr geschont würde .
> Warum soll ich darüber in Begeisterung ausbrechen?
> ...



Wie kann man die reduzierung der fangquoten von über 50 % für berufsfischer so ignorieren?? Ich bin mir ziemlixh sicher, dass die angler ein baglimit deutlich besser verkraften als die berufsfischer die neue fangquote. Und von welchen interessen redest du? In 10 jahren keine dorsche mehr zu fangen, weil nicht mit reglementierungen auf den bestandsrückgang reagiert wurde?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Dann macht ne elbkarte von 40€ ja auch keinen sinn für dich, weil die fangbegrenzung von z.b. 2 zandern/hechten pro tag so schlimm ist, dass man nicht angeln gehen kann.



Den Vergleich gabs einige Seiten zuvor schon..hinkte da bereits an der Äpfel und Birnen Logik.


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Den Vergleich gabs einige Seiten zuvor schon..hinkte da bereits an der Äpfel und Birnen Logik.



Die da wäre? Dass man mit 2 zandern zufrieden nach hause geht, aber für fünf dorsche ne karte nicht lohnt? Verstehe ich nicht ganz (sicherlich kann man zander und dorsch von fischtyp, vorkommen und lebensweise nicht auf eine stufe stellen, aber das, was der angler unterm strich mitnimmt, schon) 

Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe ist, dass ihr auf der einen seite die aussage der von euch verachteten studie infrage stellt und behauptet, dass die fangmengen von anglern und berufsfischern nicht vergleichbar sein könne, stellt aber andererseits die wirtschaftliche bedeutung des angeltourismus an der ostsee deutlich über die der berufsfischer. Sicherlich ist der volkswirtschaftliche gewinn des einzelnen dorsches beim angler höher, er zahlt bei berücksichtigung aller kosten schlicht mehr pro dorsch als der berufsfischer, dennoch passen die beiden argumente nicht zusammen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Die da wäre? Dass man mit 2 zandern zufrieden nach hause geht, aber für fünf dorsche ne karte nicht lohnt? Verstehe ich nicht ganz (sicherlich kann man zander und dorsch von fischtyp, vorkommen und lebensweise nicht auf eine stufe stellen, aber das, was der angler unterm strich mitnimmt, schon.



Beschränkungen zum Schutz ok, aber hier werden nur die Angler beschränkt und kein einziger Dorsch geschützt!
 Die Quoten der Fischer wurden immer auf Bestandzahlen begründet, da fanden die Anglerfänge gar keine Berücksichtigung(sprich die Fische die die gefangen haben gab es in den Berechnungen gar nicht, denn mit einmal sollen ja die Angler sogar genauso viel fangen wie die Fischer!) und nun nimmt man fantasiezahlen her für die Fänge der Angler, zieht da etwas ab und schlägt es bei der Quote der Fischer drauf? Sprich etwas weg nehmen, was es gar nicht gibt, keine nachweisbaren Zahlen für vorhanden sind und dies dann aber zum Fang freigeben-stimmt so sieht Dorschschutz heutzutage aus, wie dumm von mir zu glauben das würde man an nachweisbaren Zahlen berechnen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Demnächst kommt eine Pressemitteilung vom DAFV (ich hab die schon, darf die ja aber nicht veröffentlichen, weil die mich nicht so mögen ;-))), kann man dann auch auf deren Seite sehen...


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich gebe es auf- die diskussion hat keinen sinn. Es werden fakten ignoriert, man bekommt phrasen und unwahrheiten als reaktion. Lebt weiter in eurer blase! Die armen angler werden hier von der bösen politik zugunsten der berufsfischer, für die die quote um satte (-) 50 % erhöht wurde, immer weiter beschnitten, um den dorsch endgültig auszurotten...


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ja, boardsurfer, Du verstehst hier offenkundig einiges nicht, was sich alleine dadurch lösen ließe, dass Du die bisher hier und anderswo veröffentlichten Fakten und Zahlen nachlesen müsstest.
Umgekehrt stellst Du immer wieder Dinge in Frage, die längst (teilweise schon seit mehreren Jahren) abgehandelt und erläutert sind.
Wo ist letztlich Dein Problem?
Willst Du uns das Baglimit schmackhafter machen oder möchtest Du das Angeln auf Dorsch gezielt eingeschränkt wissen, damit die Berufsfischer nicht zu sehr in ihren Quoten reduziert werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Pressemeldung der Berufsfischer zum Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320785

Auch da wird klar:
Deutsche Berufsfischer halten Baglimit für Angler für sinnfrei..........



> _
> Der VDKK sieht diese Einschränkungen kritisch, da sie nicht zu kontrollieren sind und einen enormen Verwaltungsaufwand schaffen, der dem Bestand am Ende nichts bringt. _


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nu ist auch der DAFV soweit mit seiner PM:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilung-zur-dorschfischerei-auf-der-ostsee


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Zimmermann von Thünen gerade in Tagesschau24 (sinngemäß):
"Da die Angelfischerei beteiligt wurde, war abzusehen, dass die kommerzielle Fischerei nicht so stark beschränkt wird".

Findet er gut so........................

Ein weiterer Beleg, dass es NIcHT um den Dorschschutz, sondern um Schutz der Fischerei geht bei Thünen.

Fröse vom Geomar ist noch krasser (auch sinngemäß):
Obwohl jetzt schon klar scheint, dass der 2016er Jahrgang deutlich stärker wird, spricht er davon, dass der ausbleibende 2015er Jahrgang wegen fehlender Laichfische so gering wäre - wer hat dann den viel stärkeren 2016er Jahrgang abgelaicht??
Geisterdorsche?
Wissenschaftler?


----------



## Surfinwombat (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich bin kein Freund dieser neuen Regelung . Aber der Drops ist gelutscht. Hätte ein komplettes Fangverbot für 1-2 Jahre bevorzugt, mit entsprechendem Ausgleich für die Berufsfischer. Wenn die Fangergebnisse wie dieses Jahr so weiter gehen, wird sich das Problem von selbst erledigen.

Meine Konsequenz aus dem Baglimit wird sein, dass ich nicht mehr im Urlaub an die Ostsee fahre. 5 Fische am Tag wären ja super, ich kann ja selbst entscheiden und nur ab 60cm aufwärts mitnehmen. Jetzt kommen aber die blöden Ausfalltage wegen Wind und bis man sich auf die richtige Position, Tiefe etc eingestellt hat, vergeht auch ein Tag. Hat man dann einen richtig guten Tag dazwischen muss man gut abwägen was man mit nimmt, der Angeltag kann sonst nach 2 Stunden vorbei sein. Das Boot für 150Euro nimmt man dann für den restlichen Tag zum Wasserski fahren. Für Urlauber wäre ein Gesamtlimit für den kompletten Urlaub besser gewesen, ein Tageslimit nur für Anwohner. Die Wasserschutzpolizei wird ja auf See die einzige Organisation sein die das evtl kontrolliert. Die sieht ja auf dem Schein von woher man kommt.

Es ist halt so, dass ich wenig Fleisch und dafür gerne Fisch esse. Was ich im Laden und beim Fachverkäufer bekomme, ist für meine verwöhnte Anglernase nicht mit frisch zu bezeichnen. Deshalb gehe ich 1x mal im Jahr in Urlaub, um mir meinen frischen Fisch zu erarbeiten. Ich knüpple nicht alles wahllos nieder, sondern setzte das Mindestmaß freiwillig hoch. 
Und klar, es geht auch um Natur, frische Luft und die "Jagd".

Dieses Jahr wäre ich übrigens mit 5 Fischen am Tag froh gewesen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Die Zahlen aus der Pressemitteilung untermauern meine Rechnung..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320785

Angesichts der Zahlen der PM (Differenz dürfte aus den paar Wochen nur mit 3 Dorschen kommen, die man zu den 900 t Minderfang noch dazurechnen muss) lag ich mit meine Rechnung nicht weit daneben:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgehend von den Zahlen 2016 (ICES Gebiet 22-24, Fang Fischer ca. 7373t) wären eine ICES-Reduzierung um 88% also eine Fangmenge für 2017 von ca. 890 t für die Fischerei gewesen.
> 
> Nun dürfen die Fischer aber deutlich mehr fangen (Reduzierung nur auf 56% Einbusse, also 44% von den 7373 t), weil auch Angler verzichten (müssen).
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zimmermann von Thünen gerade in Tagesschau24 (sinngemäß):
> "Da die Angelfischerei beteiligt wurde, war abzusehen, dass die kommerzielle Fischerei nicht so stark beschränkt wird".
> 
> Findet er gut so........................
> ...


Siehe mit Zimmermann (da ist weder Fröse noch der Greenpeaceheini drin, aber die Aussage Zimmerman, Angler haben für Fisher verzichtet):
http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/video-221937.html


----------



## Wegberger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,



> Angler haben für Fisher verzichtet



Ich habe nicht verzichtet #c


----------



## Hardy48 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

heißt das, wenn ich auf 'nem Kutter 5 Dorsche gefangen habe, dass ich dann aufhören muss. ;+ Oder darf ich sie jemandem der noch keine 5 hat zur Verfügung stellen. ;+
Und darf ich die Dorsche dann auch an Bord filetieren, danach kann doch keiner mehr kontrollieren wieviel man gefangen hat ;+


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> heißt das, wenn ich auf 'nem Kutter 5 Dorsche gefangen habe, dass ich dann aufhören muss.


ist doch super, ab in die kombüse und schön lütt un lütt bis der letzte die fünfe vollgemacht hat...:vik:


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

und nun zu zukünftigen fangmeldungen....
sarkasmus an:
ich bin bis an mein fanglimit gegangen und schäme mich dafür! 
oder 
heute 30 dorsche ans band bekommen, 25 schwimmen wieder!

sarkasmus aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> heute 30 dorsche ans band bekommen, 25 schwimmen wieder!
> 
> sarkasmus aus.


In SH muss laut Dr. Lemcke (Ministerium) jeder maßige Dorsch geknüppelt werden...
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319867

Man darf da als Angler nicht mal Dorsche schonen, wenn man das wollte................


----------



## Kay63 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Na ja, nun ist es also soweit. Meine Truppe, die aus 5 Gelegenheitsanglern und mir besteht, wird so nicht mehr an die Ostsee fahren. Die meisten haben auf Grund dieser Entscheidung keine Lust mehr dazu. Ich finds schade, denn dadurch geht wieder ein Stück Spaß am Leben verloren. Vielleicht kann ich ja die Jungs ja von was anderem überzeugen.

Ich denke das geht auch anderen so. Die Auswirkungen dieser Entscheidung werden viele an der See hart treffen. Mir tuts leid.


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

also ist das ausweichen auf scholle,flunder usw. vorprogrammiert. 
somit konnte ich mir gut vorstellen das der preis für watwürmer kräftig ansteigt...angebot und nachfrage


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fröse vom Geomar ist noch krasser (auch sinngemäß):
> Obwohl jetzt schon klar scheint, dass der 2016er Jahrgang deutlich stärker wird, spricht er davon, dass der ausbleibende 2015er Jahrgang wegen fehlender Laichfische so gering wäre - wer hat dann den viel stärkeren 2016er Jahrgang abgelaicht??
> Geisterdorsche?
> Wissenschaftler?


interessant, die Aussage ist jetzt weg in der aktuellen Version bei Tagesschau24...


----------



## JimiG (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich ziehe folgende Schlüsse daraus:

- Auch wenn es mir leid tut um die Ferienhausbeseitzer, Kutterkapitäne     und Imbissbudenbesitzer ( ich esse halt gern) an der Ostsee, ich und auch bestimmt viele andere werden nicht mehr dorthin zum Angeln fahren. 
- Die größten Lobbyverbände bestimmter Berufsgruppen und Industrien sind meiner Meinung nach die EU und auch unsere Politiker.( Bananenrepublik Deutschland)
- Leider muss man befürchten das viele Arbeitsplätze in der Touristikbranche zerstört werden und dem Staat hoffentlich dadurch Einnahmen entgehen die Leute dann auf die Straße gehen denn sonst merken viele nicht was für ein Schwachsinn da verbrochen wurde. 
- Leider muss man hoffen das sich die berufsmäßige Fischerei anhand der zusammenbrechenden Bestände selbst erledigt.

Ich hätte ein Anheben des Mindestmaßes und auch eine Schonzeit während der Laichzeit befürwortet. ( gibts ja für Hecht und Zander bei uns ebenso)
So ein Sch... noch forciert von dieser Rodust aus der Partei die ich bisher gewählt habe, zeigt mir das diese Partei für mich unwählbar geworden ist.
Wir Angler haben es selber in der Hand solche Konsorten, verantwortlich für diesen Blödsinn, in den nächsten Landtags-, Bundestags-, oder Europatagswahlen bluten zu lassen. Aber viele von uns vielen werden erst dann wach wenn sie garnicht ,mehr angeln dürfen aber dann ist´s zu spät.


----------



## Blauzahn (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Frau Gerster im Heute-Journal:

".... das Positive ist, dass die Quote auch für Freizeitfischer gilt.."


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe:
> 
> 
> Fischer sollten auf 88% verzichten
> Dadurch, dass Angler jetzt eingeschränkt wurden, müssen sie nur auf 56% verzichten und können so 32% MEHR rausholen



ok, wer so argumentiert der vergleicht auch Äpfel mit Birnen.
Fakt ist, Fischer müssen verzichten (völlig wurscht um wieviel, selbst 1% ist ne messbare Größe).
Und nur weil Angler ebenfalls "unfreiwillig" verzichten, werden unsere deutschen Fischer nicht besser dastehen, ganz im Gegenteil.
Nen Großteil derer wird sich schwer überlegen, ob sie ihr Handwerk überhaupt noch ausführen können um davon halbwegs leben zu können.
Tourismus wirds auch weiterhin an den Küsten geben, ob da nun paar Angler mehr oder weniger bei sind, macht die Wurscht nicht fett.
Etablieren sich halt andre Freizeitgestaltungen im Laufe der Zeit.

Für mich bringen solche Prozesse rein gar nix für Fauna & Flora, wenn jedes Mitglied unserer achso tollen EU nach wievor sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Solange wie das nicht endlich mal ad acta geht sind wir nur ne EU auf dem Papier und das ist bekanntlich sehr geduldig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ? das allerschönste dabei ist doch, ihr könnt meckern so viel ihr wollt, die Fangquote ist raus, Gott sei dank!  Da haben sich intelligente Menschen lange Gedanken drüber gemacht um unsere Natur zu schützen, irgendwo muss man ja anfangen! Ich gehe nicht ans Wasser um möglichst viel Fleisch zu machen, sondern um auszuspannen und die Natur zu genießen, wer das anders sieht, hat in meinen Augen das angeln nicht verstanden



Intelligenz bzw. die Annahme dessen ist ein relativer Faktor.

Sagt der Lehrer: " Nein Herr und Frau Müller, Ihr Sohn ist nicht hochbegabt. Sie beide sind nur unglaublich dumm."

Bedenke:

Das Thünen-institut hat auf Grundlage undurchsichtiger, ja für eine seriöse Datenermittlung grob fahrlässiger, Zahlen eine horrende Menge durch Angler gefangene Dorsche ermittelt. 
Diese Zahlen kann man glauben, muss man aber nicht (siehe oben).

Einfaches Beispiel um es Dir besser zu verdeutlichen.

Ich fange 100 Dorsche, Du fängst 10.

Jetzt errechnet ein Statistiker über ein selbstermitteltes Zahlenkostrukt, dass Du tatsächlich auch 100 Dorsche fängst.

Jetzt geht es dem Dorsch schlecht, man muss den Bestand schützen. Nu sagt einer, und stützt sich auf die Statistik:" Ja, der Ralle24 muss seine Quote senken, aber das geht ja an seine Existenz. Also müssen wir dem max.muenker von seinen 100 Dorschen 90 abnehmen, dem Ralle24 nehmen wir 50 Stück ab und schreiben ihm 60 vom max.muenker gut."

Tatsächlich wurden ergo in Summe 110 Dorsche entnommen. Nun, durch die Quotenverteilung sind es zukünftig auch 110. Tatsächlich, nicht statistisch.

Blöderweise kommt dann noch hinzu, dass hintenrum beschlossen wurde, dass die 60 für Ralle24 gedachten Dorsche tatsächlich aber an den Ausländer Thomas9904 gehen.

Fazit:

Dorsch immer noch am Ar$ch. Ralle24 Pleite. Thomass9904 gerettet.

max.muenker klatscht Beifall weil, siehe oben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Und nur weil Angler ebenfalls "unfreiwillig" verzichten, werden unsere deutschen Fischer nicht besser dastehen, ganz im Gegenteil.


Deswegen sind Fischer auch GEGEN das Baglimit für Angler, weil sie wissen, es bringt nix - siehe entsprechende Pressemitteilung.
Und da ist auch das Zahlenwerk belegt, warum das etwas anders läuft und der Anglerverzicht eben den Berufsfischern auf die Quote aufgerechnet wird:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die (deutschen) Fischer halten hier zumindest zu den Anglern..
> 
> Davon ab, angesichts der Zahlen der PM (Differenz dürfte aus den paar Wochen nur mit 3 Dorschen kommen, die man zu den 900 t Minderfang noch dazurechnen muss) lag ich mit meine Rechnung nicht weit daneben:
> 
> ...



Und hier gibt Zimmerman (Thünen) in der Tagesschau zu, (ab ca. sec 40) , dass der Minderfang der Angler den kommerziellen gutgeschrieben wird und freut sich drüber..........


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe mit Zimmermann (da ist weder Fröse noch der Greenpeaceheini drin, aber die Aussage Zimmerman, Angler haben für Fisher verzichtet):
> http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/video-221937.html


----------



## Beirun (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Intelligenz bzw. die Annahme dessen ist ein relativer Faktor.
> 
> Sagt der Lehrer: " Nein Herr und Frau Müller, Ihr Sohn ist nicht hochbegabt. Sie beide sind nur unglaublich dumm."
> 
> ...





"Klatsch Beifall"  und nein dumm bin ich nicht, der Dorsch muss geschützt werden, ist nunmal so 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LexParker2703 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wie manche denn Eimer nicht voll genug bekommen können !!!Wie da immer rumgeheult wird . Wenn ich manche boote vom Meer kommen sehe da liegen Kübel weise Fische drin da werden die Files runtergeschnitten und der Rest geht wieder rein . Da finde ich 5 sind schon genug.


----------



## Kotzi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wo jetzt alle sich wieder versammeln und schön nachgebrüllt Wissenschaftsbashing betreiben.
Wer hat denn die nötige Bildung mit SPSS oder R und hat sich mal angeschaut und verstanden auf welcher Datengrundlage die Anglerfänge wie errechnet wurde. Ihr dürft mir dann gerne sagen was daran falsch ist.

Bevor dann weiter das Thünen Institut angeprangert wird schaut doch mal nach was für ein Institut das ist und woher der Forschungsauftrag kommt.
Ganz abgesehen das Thünen ≠ ICES.

Was ich die letzte Zeit gelesen habe hatte eher was mit uninformierter Nachbrüllerei zu tun, das scheint sich wohl nicht nur politisch immer weiter durchzusetzen.

Ganz abgesehen davon ist es generell eine Schweinerei das Quoten nicht strikt nach Wissenschaftlicher Empfehlung beschlossen werden sondern von Politikern geschachert werden. Und nur hier liegt das Problem, wenn dies nicht seit Jahren schon usus wäre die Wissenschaftliche Empfehlung vollkommen in den Wind zu schießen und sich Salami-Taktik mäßig in den Bestands-Kollaps küngeln würde, in der Hoffnung das man seine Amtsperiode da schon hinter sich hat, dann würde dieses Problem gar nicht erst bestehen.

Schiebt den Schwarzen Peter denen zu den sie Verdienen, aber die allgemeine Tendenz in den letzten Monaten in unserer Gesellschaft, Wissenschaft die einem nicht passt abzutun, ist wirklich bedenklich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Da finde ich 5 sind schon genug.



Nimm doch gleich nur 3 oder nur 1 (wie beim Wolfsbarsch aktuell)- gibt noch ein paar Tonnen mehr für die Berufsfischer - warum 5?
 viel zu viel..


----------



## astratrinker (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Moin, hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen. Aber ich hab dies Jahr nicht ein mal in der Neustädter Bucht mehr als 3 Dorsch pro Tag gefangen. In den vergangenen Jahren hat hab ich auch mal 10-20 am Tag gehabt. Ich hab dies Jjahr mein angelverhalten wegen schlechter Fänge angepasst und mal neue Sachen ander Zielfische Techniken usw. Ausprobiert. Hat auch Spaß gemacht und genug Fisch für die Pfanne hatte ich auch, obwohl leider seltener Dorsch! Wenn hier jemand 600Km zum angeln anrückt, kann er sich auch auf die neuen Gegebenheiten einstellen! Die Angelkutter können auch auf Platte und Dorsch gehen. Und man muss auch nicht mehr so früh aufn Kutter sein um irgendwelche Hotspots zu besetzen.  Ich finde es gut den Dorsch zu schonen! Ich verstehe auch Thomas seine Rechnung, das der Angler angerechnet wurde und dadurch die Beschränkung für die Fischerei eventuellniedriger ausgefallen ist. Woher die Zahlen kommen, die ein Angler an Dorsch erzielt, is mir ein Rätsel. Vor geschätzten 100Jahren war ich mal in nem Angelverein und dort musste man Fangbuch führen.....find ich Sinnvoll würd auchbeim auswerten helfen#c 

Egal was jetzt passiert, ich hoffe die Dorschbestände erholen sich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Bevor dann weiter das Thünen Institut angeprangert wird schaut doch mal nach was für ein Institut das ist und woher der Forschungsauftrag kommt.



Mir reicht diese Aussage von Zimmermann mehr als dicke:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und hier gibt Zimmerman (Thünen) in der Tagesschau zu, (ab ca. sec 40) , dass der Minderfang der Angler den kommerziellen gutgeschrieben wird und freut sich drüber..........
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Intelligenz bzw. die Annahme dessen ist ein relativer Faktor.
> 
> Sagt der Lehrer: " Nein Herr und Frau Müller, Ihr Sohn ist nicht hochbegabt. Sie beide sind nur unglaublich dumm."
> 
> ...



Also bedeutet die von der EU beschlossene quote faktisch, dass zb. dänische fischerboote vor die deutsche küste kommen und nun die für die deutschen angler und berufsfischer weggefallenen dorschfänge abgreifen? Quelle bitte.


----------



## Kotzi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ja schön dass dir das reicht, ist trotzdem grausamer tendenzieller Journalismus. Interpretieren und Unterstellungen ohne belegbare Faktenlage ist halt absolut nicht zu gebrauchen. Sonst schätze ich was du schreibst, aber die Unterstellungen ( und nichts weiteres ist das von deiner Seite) entgegen dieser Wissenschaftlichen Institution ist einfach komplett hanebüchen.


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wo jetzt alle sich wieder versammeln und schön nachgebrüllt Wissenschaftsbashing betreiben.
> Wer hat denn die nötige Bildung mit SPSS oder R und hat sich mal angeschaut und verstanden auf welcher Datengrundlage die Anglerfänge wie errechnet wurde. Ihr dürft mir dann gerne sagen was daran falsch ist.
> 
> Bevor dann weiter das Thünen Institut angeprangert wird schaut doch mal nach was für ein Institut das ist und woher der Forschungsauftrag kommt.
> ...



Danke!


----------



## LexParker2703 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nimm doch gleich nur 3 oder nur 1 (wie beim Wolfsbarsch aktuell)- gibt noch ein paar Tonnen mehr für die Berufsfischer - warum 5?
> viel zu viel..




 Das ist ein Hobby ich muss keine 50 KG Fisch mitnehmen für was auch ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Interpretieren und Unterstellungen ohne belegbare Faktenlage ist halt absolut nicht zu gebrauchen. .


Sorry, Zimmermann gibt ja selber zu, dass es nicht um Dorschschutz geht bei der Anglerbeschränkung, sondern darum, Fischern mehr Quote zu verschaffen.

Das stand schon im Protokoll bei Rodust drin, nun hat ers im Fernsehen wiederholt.

DAS ist nachweisbarer FAKT!


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Also bedeutet die von der EU beschlossene quote faktisch, dass zb. dänische fischerboote vor die deutsche küste kommen und nun die für die deutschen angler und berufsfischer weggefallenen dorschfänge abgreifen? Quelle bitte.



Alta...das ist EU- Gewässer.
Die können fischen wo se wollen. Selbst vor der polnischen Küste.


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

mhh..
könnte man auch so sehen(vereinfacht):

die fangmenge der fischerei wurde reduziert
(wenn auch nicht auf die geforderten 88 %),
plus die anglerfänge wurden zum ersten mal 
mit erfasst, und es gab ebenfalls eine fangbeschränkung..|rolleyes

oder denkt hier immer noch jemand , anglerfänge haben 
keinen einfluss auf den bestand..??


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, Zimmermann gibt ja selber zu, dass es nicht um Dorschschutz geht bei der Anglerbeschränkung, sondern darum, Fischern mehr Quote zu verschaffen.
> 
> Das stand schon im Protokoll bei Rodust drin, nun hat ers im Fernsehen wiederholt.
> 
> DAS ist nachweisbarer FAKT!



Natürlich bedeutet das dorschschutz- nur eben nicht nur mit 90% quotenminderung auf dem rücken der berufsfischer, sondern auch auf dem rücken der angler, was im grunde einfach nur fair ist. Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich knapp über 50% quotenminderung immernoch für zu wenig bei den berufsfischern. Aber was erwartest du? Dass die angler, die nachweislich einen ordentlichen anteil an den dorschanlandungen haben, weiter unbegrenzt, bis auf das lächerliche mindestmaß, dorsche fangen dürfen, während die berufsfischer mehr oder weniger nix mehr fangen dürfen?


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nachweislich? 
Lächerlich!

Es gibt keine seriösen Daten von den Anglern!

DAS IST FAKT!!!

Desweiteren wird bei solch einer Beschränkung für die Angler ein erheblich grösserer wirtschaftlicher Schaden angerichtet!  Das ist auch FAKT.

Hinzu kommt, dass der grösste Teil der in Europa gefangenen Fische zu Fischmehl verarbeitet wird.
2012 wurden auf Anordnung der EU 70.000 Tonnen Ostseedorsch entsorgt vernichtet..Müllhalde!
Ostseedorsch hat einen Preis von ca. 1 Euro/ kg derzeit für die Berufsfischer..

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen das dieses Baglimit einen grösseren Schaden anrichtet als eine grössere reduzierung der fangquote für die Berufsfischer.
Und das mit diesem Baglimit für Angler kein Dorsch weniger gefangen wird.
Der Überschuss geht dann kaputt über Bord.

Auch wird das Baglimit für Angler nicht kontrolllierbar sein.

Aber Hauptsache in euren Köpfen steht SCHUTZ SCHUTZ SCHUTZ....


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Viel Aufregung von allen Seiten und leider keine Lösung der Probleme.
Natürlich ist für manchen das Baglimit glatt für den Allerwertesten und einige an der Küste wird es nicht stören. Ich finde eine Anhebung des Mindestmaßes auf 45-50 cm wäre viel sinnvoller gewesen und zwar verbindlich für alle.
Das hätte für die Fischer natürlich einen Mehraufwand nach sich gezogen,
doch die größere Maschenweite hätte sich gelohnt.
Weiterhin hätte man die Schleppnetzfischerei auf Dorsch verbieten müssen,da die dabei mitgefangenen Kleindorsche dann ausfallen.
Ich habe das Glück an der Küste zu wohnen ,so muss ich also halt einmal öfter aufs Wasser um meinen Fisch zu fangen ( oh Motorboot -böse -mehr Benzin mehr Umweltverschmutzung).
Auch denke ich das für den Tourismus das Baglimit zu einer ganzen Menge einbußen führen wird,man hätte auch 2-3 Fische bei einem höheren Mindestmaß freigeben können.
Als nächstes sollten wir uns alle Gedanken darüber machen wie wir unserem liebsten Hobby wieder auf die Beine helfen können ,ohne uns hier gegenseitig verbal zu zerfleischen.
Dies sollte aber in Bahnen verlaufen die außerhalb der ignoranten Verbandler stattfinden ,indem dann doch mal 10.000 Angler in einer Demo vor dem Bundestag auftauchen und Mutti mal zeigen wo der Barsch seine Stacheln hat. Bin ja mal gespannt wie die Herren in Schwerin ihr geschwätziges Gelaber vor der Wahl rechtfertigen wenn so etwas dabei herauskommt.
So für heute genug abgekotzt ich brauch nen Pils.....


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Alta...das ist EU- Gewässer.
> Die können fischen wo se wollen. Selbst vor der polnischen Küste.



Es geht mir darum, ob die dänen mit in die quote einbezogen sind.. da sie in der eu sind, gehe ich davon aus, und frage nach einer quelle, warum sie in deutschen gewässern unbegrenzt fischen dürfen sollten. Ich glaube nicht dass das ganze so aufgebaut ist, dass jeder in seinen gewässern jetzt deutlich weniger fangen, dafür aber einfach im nachbarland unbegrenzt abfischen darf.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

|uhoh:#d
Wieder mal tritt beim Lesen Verzweiflung auf.
Es nützt einfach nix.
Seit über einem Jahr kommt hier eine Information zum Thema nach der anderen.
Jedes einzelne Treffen, jeder Schritt, jede Institution & Stimme zum Thema wurde beschrieben, belegt, kommentiert... 

Im Eingangstext zu diesem Thread wurden die grundlegenden Informationen nochmals zusammengefasst; was - wie - wann - warum.

Und dann so was, stellvertretend für einige mehr:


max.muenkner schrieb:


> ... und nein dumm bin ich nicht, der Dorsch muss geschützt werden, ist nunmal so





astratrinker schrieb:


> Moin, hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen ...   Ich finde es gut den Dorsch zu schonen!



Ich hab kein Problem, wenn jemand eine andere Meinung hat, auch wenn sie mir nicht gefällt.
Aber wenn jemand vehement jede Information zum Thema verweigert, auch nach Erklärung immer noch nix verstehen will, dann hilft nur noch auf Dieter Nuhr zu verweisen.


----------



## Kotzi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nö ist es nicht. Belege es dass die Daten nicht seriös sind.

Oder kannst du es nicht und blubberst munter nach ?


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nachweislich?
> Lächerlich!
> 
> Es gibt keine seriösen Daten von den Anglern!
> ...



Ich verstehr deine aufregung nicht. Klammerst du dich jetzt an den strohhalm, dass die quelle des thünen insituts vollkommen unrepräsentativ ist, und in wirklichkeit nur 10 tonnen von den anglern gefangen werden? Beschäftige dich bitte mit statistik und standardabweichung


----------



## firestick (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@boardsurfer

Der Beitrag von Ralle ist reine Mathematik, quasi eine gelöste Textaufgabe. Deine Schlussfolgerung hat nichts mit der Lösung zu tun, ist sozusagen eine Gleichung außerhalb des Systems.


----------



## Wegberger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,

es ist schön zu lesen, dass die Angler & Bootbesitzer an der Küste keine Probleme mit dieser Lösung haben. Warum auch ?

Dann fahren sie halt öfters kurz ans Meer und raus. Die einzigen Gewinner unter den Gebeutelten sind unsere Anglerfreunde aus S-H, HH und MV. 

Es ist aber anzunehmen das Thünen hier die nächsten 12 Monate auch noch richtig rechnen wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

So, ich war gerade bei meinem Boot auf Fehmarn und habe dabei ein paar Gespräche mit Einheimischen geführt! Die jetzige Entscheidung ist nach deren Meinung eine Katastrophe für Berufsfischer und Tourismus. Manche Teilnehmer aus bestimmten Gesprächsrunden sollen wohl auch nicht mehr so willkommen sein auf der Insel. Zitat von heute aus Burgstaaken "Die soll sich mal über die Brücke trauen"...

Ein Bootsvermieter hat bereits mitgeteilt, dass er bei 10% weniger Umsatz das erste Halbjahr 2017 nicht überstehen wird. So knapp sind die Margen in dem Geschäft.

Dafür gibt es natürlich erste Ideen für neue Existenzen.

1. Brötchenservice am Hafen (für die Bootsangler, die um 09.00 Uhr die ersten 5 Dorsche reinbringen)
2. Mittagessen am Hafen, für die Bootsangler, die um 12.00 Uhr die Dorsche 6-10 reinbringen)
3. Kaffeeservice am Hafen (für die Angler die um 15.00 Uhr die Dorsche 11-15 reinbringen)
4. Bootstankstelle an der Einfahrt Burgtiefe, durch die vielen zusätzlichen Betriebsstunden zum reinbringen der Dorsche
6. Motorservice wegen der vielen Betriebsstunden
5. Das Dorschtaxi. Zu jeder vollen Stunde kommt ein Kühlboxboot zur Untiefentonne Staberhuk und nimmt Dorsche zur Aufbewahrung auf.
6. Gebrauchtboothändler


Laut unbestätigten Gerüchten, machen die 88- und 86- jährigen Peter und Petra Meier aus Avendorf seit heute ihren Fischereischein. Ab März werden sie dann für 20.- Euro pro Person 6 Stunden als Quotenangler auf Booten platz nehmen und bei Kotrollen zur Verfügung stehen. Damit wollen sich beide die Rente aufbessern und haben bereits Visitenkarten drucken lassen: "Peter & Petra Meier, Dorschprostituierte".


Gott sei dank gibt es wirklich so viele User hier (Angler möchte ich die nicht nennen), die es immer noch nicht kapiert haben, worum es geht und das Baglimit und somit die Rettung der Berufsfischer gut finden. Danke dafür... Auch wenn die Berufsfischer einsehen, dass die Regelung nix bringt, möchte ich Euch für Euer Verständnis und Eure Weitsicht danken. Geniesst die Natur bei Euren zukünftigen Strandspaziergängen. Ihr werdet nicht mehr durch allzuviele Brandungsangler gestört werden.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Familien, die vom Angeltourismus leben, heute Abend in Ihren Häusern sitzen und sich Sorgen um die Zukunft ihrer Familien machen. Von der Politik völlig im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum, ob die dänen mit in die quote einbezogen sind.. da sie in der eu sind, gehe ich davon aus, und frage nach einer quelle, warum sie in deutschen gewässern unbegrenzt fischen dürfen sollten. Ich glaube nicht dass das ganze so aufgebaut ist, dass jeder in seinen gewässern jetzt deutlich weniger fangen, dafür aber einfach im nachbarland unbegrenzt abfischen darf.



Also nochmal...  :#2:
Es gibt für die Eu eine Gesamtqoute..diese wird aufgeteilt 

eine für die dänischen Berufsfischer
eine für die deutschen Berufsfischer
eine für die polnischen Berufsfischer..
usw.
capito?
Diese Quote gillt für alle EU- Länder in der Ostsee.

und die Berufsfischer dürfen..innerhalb der EU ...auch vor deutscher Küste fischen..
genauso wie die deutschen vor dänischer Küste dürfen..

Desweiteren darfst Du gerne dem ostseedorsch erklären weo die Grenzen sind. hey Dorsch hier ist aber dänisches gewässer die haben ne andere Quote..

Altaaa


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



firestick schrieb:


> @boardsurfer
> 
> Der Beitrag von Ralle ist reine Mathematik, quasi eine gelöste Textaufgabe. Deine Schlussfolgerung hat nichts mit der Lösung zu tun, ist sozusagen eine Gleichung außerhalb des Systems.



Ich habe die simple mathematik sehr wohl verstanden, danke. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die größenordnungen falsch gewählt waren, scheitert seine logik an der problematik, zu der ich eine quelle erfrage.


----------



## Kotzi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Baglimit ist Schwachsinn, aber das war ein Vorschlag von dem Kutter-Interessenverband und oder den Verbanditen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Durch eine Anhebung des Mindest-Maßes hätte ebenso eine Fangmengen Reduktion im Gewünschten Maße erreicht werden.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Ich verstehr deine aufregung nicht. Klammerst du dich jetzt an den strohhalm, dass die quelle des thünen insituts vollkommen unrepräsentativ ist, und in wirklichkeit nur 10 tonnen von den anglern gefangen werden? Beschäftige dich bitte mit statistik und standardabweichung



Kollege....

wenn thünen 5 Kuttertouren macht..und dieser Fang dann auf 90000 Angler aus SH und 90.000 Angler aus MV hochgerechnet wird...

Also erzähl mir nix von Statistiken...dies hatte ich übrigens in meinem Studium.

und wenn dann 180000 Angler einen Fragebogen ausfüllen sollen von dem aber nur 38 ausgefüllt wurden...

Die Links zu diesem Witz sind hier in diesem Beitrag verlinkt


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

So viel zur Ahnung:
Mindestmaß ist nicht von Europa zu regeln im Gegensatz zu Quote, Schonzeit und Baglimit 

War schon vor Wochen bekannt, hat , glaube ich, sogar Kommissar Vella bei der PM gestern extra nochmal angemerkt..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Baglimit ist Schwachsinn, aber das war ein Vorschlag von dem Kutter-Interessenverband und oder den Verbanditen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> 
> Durch eine Anhebung des Mindest-Maßes hätte ebenso eine Fangmengen Reduktion im Gewünschten Maße erreicht werden.



Höheres Mindestmaß war nicht möglich, da eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes mitbestimmungspflichtig seitens des Europäischen  Parlaments wäre und nicht zeitnah hätte umgesetzt werden können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> und es wieder leichter wird im Mai/Juni ein Leihboot zu bekommen.


Wenn Dein Bootsvermieter nicht pleite geht, mag das klappen..


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und zu euren Belegen..beweisen...

Lest die Beiträge und die anderen Beiträge.
Wurde alles verlinkt.
Selbst Erhebungsart von Thünen...wieviel briefe wieviel Kuttertouren etc.

Steht alles irgendwo in den Beiträgen...


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kollege....
> 
> wenn thünen 5 Kuttertouren macht..und dieser Fang dann auf 90000 Angler aus SH und 90.000 Angler aus MV hochgerechnet wird...
> 
> ...


Auch diesr auf den ersten blick scheinbar sehr sehr kleine ausschnitt reicht vollkommen aus, um die aussage zu treffen, dass DIE ANGLER EINEN NACHWEISLICH HOHEN ANTEIL HABEN. Ich hatte statistik ebenso mehrfach im studium, und kann aus beobachtung sagen, dass dieser umstand nicht bei allen zu einem statistikverständnis führt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Höheres Mindestmaß war nicht möglich, da eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes mitbestimmungspflichtig seitens des Europäischen  Parlaments wäre und nicht zeitnah hätte umgesetzt werden können.


Witzig, dass das der kompetente DAFV und der mindestens genauso kompetente LSFV-SH (GF Bohn) nicht wussten und trotzdem eine Erhöhung Mindestmaß ins Spiel brachten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hatte statistik ebenso mehrfach im studium,


Wie war das noch, welcher Statistik man trauen soll?
Lernt man das auch im Studium?


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also nochmal...  :#2:
> Es gibt für die Eu eine Gesamtqoute..diese wird aufgeteilt
> 
> eine für die dänischen Berufsfischer
> ...


Wie kollidiert diese aufteilung dann mit der aufteilung in quote für westliche ostsee und östliche? Klär mich bitte auf. Warum sollten dänische fischer eine tour in deutsche gewässer machen, wenn sie ihre ebenso stark verminderte quote in eigenen gewässern problemlos erfüllen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Wie kollidiert diese aufteilung dann mit der aufteilung in quote für westliche ostsee und östliche?



Die Quotenaufteilung ist nicht westliche und östliche Ostsee.

Sondern für den westlichen oder östlichen Dorschstamm....

Von was wir hier reden (jedenfalls die, die das wissen, um was es geht) sind die ICES Gebiete 22-24 und da die Beschränkungen für den westlichen Dorsch, Quote für Fischer , differenziertes Baglimit für Angler..

Oft genug geschrieben....


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch, welcher Statistik man trauen soll?
> Lernt man das auch im Studium?



Ja, und für gesunden menschenverstand, der einen zu der erkenntnis führt, dass die angler ( auch unter Berücksichtigung der von dir mehrfach herausgearbeiteten wirtschaftlichen bedeutung der freizeitangelei an der küste) einen hohen anteil an den fängen in der ostsee haben, braucht man nicht mal studieren


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Quotenaufteilung ist nicht westliche und östliche Ostsee.
> 
> Sondern für den westlichen oder östlichen Dorschstamm....
> 
> ...



Erkläre mir bitte einfach, inwieweit ausländische berufsfischer durch die beschränkungen für angler dazu ermächtigt sind diese beschränkten tonnen selbst abzufischen. Mehr will ich eigentlich nicht wissen


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



> einen hohen anteil an den fängen in der ostsee haben, braucht man nicht mal studieren




pSSSTT.....nich so laut...|rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hohen Anteil...

#6

nur mist, dass diese Aussage relativ ist und nichts aussagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Erkläre mir bitte einfach, inwieweit ausländische berufsfischer durch die beschränkungen für angler dazu ermächtigt sind diese beschränkten tonnen selbst abzufischen. Mehr will ich eigentlich nicht wissen


Weil (sagt Zimmermann, Thünen, Protokoll Rodust, auf Nachfrage Momme (Ministerium  SH)) die von Anglern errechneten Minderfänge wegen Baglimit allgemein auf alle Berufsfischer der EU-Anlieger mit Quote Westdorsch in ICES 22 - 24 verteilt werden an Hand der normalen Aufteilung (nach denen eben Dänemark den Großteil der Westdorschquote hat).

Der Däne holt holt den Dorsch nicht hier ab, sondern er kriegt die errechnete Quote durch Verzicht der deutschen Angler zum Großteil..

So wird der Verzicht der deutschen Anglern auf Grund der hohen Quote, die Dänemark am Westdorsch hat, zum Großteil den Dänen zugeschlagen.

Alles x-mal schon hier nachzulesen..


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hohen Anteil...
> 
> #6
> 
> nur mist, dass diese Aussage relativ ist und nichts aussagt.



Doch: das die angler sich auch zum wohle des dorschew einschränken müssen, wenn für die berufsfischerei eine fast gänzliche quotenstreichung gefordert wird.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Erkläre mir bitte einfach, inwieweit ausländische berufsfischer durch die beschränkungen für angler dazu ermächtigt sind diese beschränkten tonnen selbst abzufischen. Mehr will ich eigentlich nicht wissen




Junge...

Weil die Angler mit diesem Baglimit  auf x Tonnen Dorsch verzichten welcher nun der Fangqoute der Berufsfischer hinzugerechnet werden.
Ansonsten wäre die Fangqoute der Berufsfischer niedriger!
Profitieren tun dadurch aber nicht die deutschen Berufsfischer sondern die dänischen.

Dazu muss man auch etwas Kenntniss über diesen Berufszweig haben. Nicht alle EU- Länder fischen auf Dorsch!
Wie dies im Detail wer nun was abfischt geregelt ist kann ich Dir auch nicht sein. Ich habe nur Kenntnis davon, dass nicht alle den Dorsch abfischen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, und für gesunden menschenverstand, der einen zu der erkenntnis führt, dass die angler ( auch unter Berücksichtigung der von dir mehrfach herausgearbeiteten wirtschaftlichen bedeutung der freizeitangelei an der küste) einen hohen anteil an den fängen in der ostsee haben, braucht man nicht mal studieren



Streitet das jemand ab? Was auch immer ein hoher Anteil ist! Ja, wir Angler fangen Dorsche und wir werden sicherlich auch zum Großteil die neue Verordnung befolgen. Leichter würde es mir jedoch fallen, wenn ich das für die Erholung der Bestände und nicht für die Rettung der Berufsfischer machen würde. Auch wenn ich nicht Biologie oder irgendetwas anderes naturwissenschaftiches studiert habe, so bringt mich in diesem Fall das Wirtschaftsstudium weiter: 1 Dorsch Verzicht durch den Angler und ein Dorsch zusätzlich entnommen durch den Berfusfischer = Null Dorsch für den Bestand (sieht dann so aus: 1-1=0). Zuviel für manche im WWW und in der Politik...


----------



## Wander-HH (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hier geht es lediglich um politische Karrieren und die Fischereilobby. Daher kann ich verstehen, dass sich die Wähler - europaweit - von den sog. "Volks"parteien abwenden. Genauso wie Hamburg sich demnächst aus dem DAFV verabschiedet.:vik:

Ich frage mich allerdings, wer und wie man die sog. Brotangler |uhoh: an der ganze Ostseeküste kontrollieren will. 

Fakt bleibt wohl, dass die Fischerei und einige Politiker / Funktionäre sich freuen. Fakt ist aber auch, dass SH und MP damit wirtschaftlich absolut kein Gefallen getan wurde.

Vielleicht bedeutet es aber auch, dass die zusätzliche Abgaben in diesen Bundesländer wegfallen. Zumindest wenn sie schlau sind. :q

Kommt als nächtes die Rügener Bodden dran?


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil (sagt Zimmermann, Thünen, Protokoll Rodust, auf Nachfrage Momme (Ministerium  SH)) die von Anglern errechneten Minderfänge wegen Baglimit allgemein auf alle Berufsfischer der EU-Anlieger mit Quote Westdorsch in ICES 22 - 24 verteilt werden an Hand der normalen Aufteilung (nach denen eben Dänemark den Großteil der Westdorschquote hat).
> 
> Der Däne holt holt den Dorsch nicht hier ab, sondern er kriegt die Quote durch Verzicht der  deutschen Angler zum Großteil..
> 
> ...


Ja dann weiß ich jetzt so ziemlich alle infos, um meinen standpunkt zu untermauern. Das baglimit gilt ebenso in dk --> daher auch dort eine milderung für die berufsfischerei. Dass die quote in summe für dänemark größer ist als für deutschland, geschieht auf grundlage der bestände der jeweiligen hoheitsgewässer,  was wissenschaftlich untermauert ist und keineswegs eine ungerechtigkeit darstellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ja, das Baglimit gilt auch in Dänemark, aber die dortigen  Anglerfänge können nicht den Fischern zugerechnet wie die Deutschen, sondern gehen tatsächlich in den Bestand - damit würde ich mich auch anfreunden.

Geht aber nicht, weil es hier (im Gegensatz z. B. zu Dänemark und Schweden) gewürfelte/ermittelte/geschätze Zahlen gibt, die man Anglern zurechnet (Thünen).

Und  der daraus errechnete (NICHT reale!!) Minderfang dann eben quotensystematisch den Fischern zufällt (Aussage Zimmermann) und eben NICHT wie bei dänischen und schwedischen Anglern dem Bestand (aber ja nur, weil man da keine Berechnungsgrundlage hat - hätte man die, würden auch Minderfänge schwedischer und dänischer Angler zu den Fischen und nicht in den Bestand gehen.)..

Alles nachlesbar, Protokoll Rodust, "2. Runder Tisch Ostseefischerei"...

Deutsche Angler schützen mit den jetzigen Maßnahmen leider nur Fischer, dänische und schwedische den Dorsch..
Das ist der Unterschied aus der EU-Quotensystematik.....


----------



## raubangler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> ....Ich hatte statistik ebenso mehrfach im studium, und kann aus beobachtung sagen, dass dieser umstand nicht bei allen zu einem statistikverständnis führt.



q.e.d.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Ja dann weiß ich jetzt so ziemlich alle infos, um meinen standpunkt zu untermauern. Das baglimit gilt ebenso in dk --> daher auch dort eine milderung für die berufsfischerei. Dass die quote in summe für dänemark größer ist als für deutschland, geschieht auf grundlage der bestände der jeweiligen hoheitsgewässer,  was wissenschaftlich untermauert ist und keineswegs eine ungerechtigkeit darstellt.



In gewisserweise schon ungerecht.
Weil es gibt keine Erhebung von dänischen Anglern oder anderen europäischen Anglern.


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich bin der meinung, dass die quote für die berufsfischer vielleicht nicht stark genug reduziert wurde, da das baglimit und die dadurch entstandenen einsparungen an angelandeten tonnen die höhere quote für die berufsfischerei womöglich nicht decken können. Dennoch befürworte ich die lastverteilung auch auf den rücken des hobbyfischens, da diese einen hohen anteil an den gesamtfängen aus der ostsee haben. Die forderung, die last auf nur einen wirtschaftszweig zu legen, mag vllt kurzfristig den wirtschaftlichen schaden reduzieren, langfristig aber dem dorschbestand und dessen nachhaltiger bewirtschaftung ( und damit auch den wirtschaftlichen nutzen) deutlich schaden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Die deutschen Kutterfischer sind dagegen der Meinung, dass das Baglimit für Angler Unfug ist.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320785

Denen kannst Du auch gerne mal erklären, was sie alles falsch sehen.


----------



## Wegberger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,

welche Lastverteilung ? Brutto fährt der S-H/ M-V Angler halt öfters raus und nutzt das Limit aus.

Nur der Touri-Angler ist mit seinen begrenzten Urlaubstagen wirklich im Eimer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

immer ruhig und gesittet bleiben untereinander in der Diskussion - danke


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen sind Fischer auch GEGEN das Baglimit für Angler, weil sie wissen, es bringt nix



Es bringt nix, weil es schlichtweg nicht kontrollierbar ist, oder der Kostenfaktor dafür dermaßen hoch wäre, das eine Kontrolle dessen sinnfrei erscheint am Ergebnis dessen.
Darauf bezog sich die Aussage und nix andres.

Immer wieder kommt der gleiche Einwurf mit Quotenaufrechnung, egal bei welcher Äußerung.

Und mal am Rande erwähnt:

Wer kann denn mit Sicherheit sagen, daß diese Regelung nicht auch ohne die Aufrechnung der "Anglerfänge" so gekommen wäre?
Die 88% waren letztlich nur eine Empfehlung, was da zum Schluss daraus beschlossen wurde ist doch nen ganz anderes Lied das hier nun rauf und runter gedudelt wird.
Fakt ist doch eins, der Dorsch ist rückläufig und muß im Fang reglementiert werden. Dies ist geschehen, auch wenns nicht wie erhofft ausgefallen ist.
Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich, die 88% sind doch schlichtweg Utopie gewesen.
Da kannste doch gleich die Berufsfischerei ansich verbieten und die Leute zum Jobcenter schicken.
Klar ist es nur ein ganz kleiner Schritt, aber es ist immerhin schonmal einer seit Jahren.

Die Angeltourismusbranche wird davon nicht untergehen, sie werden andere Wege finden und diese entsprechend schmackhaft vermarkten.


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die deutschen Kutterfischer sind dagegen der Meinung, dass das Baglimit für Angler Unfug ist.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320785
> 
> Denen kannst Du auch gerne mal erklären, was sie alles falsch sehen.



Die aussage, dass andere steakholder auch deiner meinung sind, ist für mich kein argument.
Ist es den fischern lieber, auf 90% zu verzichten, als auf 50%, damit die angler weiter ungeschränkt fischen dürfen?


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Also langsam machste sogar mich mit deinen Aussagen ein wenig missmutig!! Die Aussage die du hier gerade getätigt hast wird hier Seitenweise genauso kritisiert!!!! #q



Und, weil sie von den anglern, die hier scheinbar subjektiv und nicht objektiv werten, kritisiert wird, ist sie falsch? Interessante logik.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

ne isses nicht , die Fischer verkaufen jetzt für 900 t aus dem Kontigent der Angler Karten zum Angeln auf ´Dorsch an genau die Angler
 Kam gerade im EU-Radio#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Also langsam machste sogar mich mit deinen Aussagen ein wenig missmutig!! Die Aussage die du hier gerade getätigt hast wird hier Seitenweise genauso kritisiert!!!! #q


Ich bewundere mich langsam für meine Geduld ..:q:q:q
Aber manchen kann mans xmal erklären und mit x-Quellen unterlegen - wo Glaube stärker ist als Fakten, machste halt keinen Stich..
Ich werds nicht mehr xmal erklären, nur noch, wenn neue oder Neue (F)fragen...
versprochen..........


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Lastverteilung ? Brutto fährt der S-H/ M-V Angler halt öfters raus und nutzt das Limit aus.
> 
> Nur der Touri-Angler ist mit seinen begrenzten Urlaubstagen wirklich im Eimer.



Sicherlich kann man das kritisieren, es gibt definitv bessere möglichkeiten die lastverteilung zu lösen (ich bin immernoch für entnahmefenster und großzügige schonzeit, in kombination mit einer jahresfangzahl)


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Also ich fasse zusammen:
- Limit Scheiss...
- Thünen Scheiss...
- Lobby Scheiss...
- Bestand Scheiss...
- EU Scheiss...
- Fischer Scheiss...
- Dänen Scheiss...
- Manche Angler auch Scheiss...

Hab ich alles kapiert.

So, und jetzt?


----------



## Wegberger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,



> Sicherlich kann man das kritisieren, es gibt definitv bessere  möglichkeiten die lastverteilung zu lösen (ich bin immernoch für  entnahmefenster und großzügiger schonzeit, in kombination mit einer  jahresfangzahl)


leider bringen einige Beiträge (insgesamt gesehen) ein anderes Geschmäckle:

Die einheimischen Angler sind gar nicht so traurig über diese Lösung:

- Der Berufsfischer hat Gesamtlimit!
- Der Touri wird abgeschreckt und meidet die Ostsee!
- Die S-H'ler , HH'ler und MV'ler freut sich auf die nächste Saison - und verpackt dies in die Gut-Mensch Argumentation.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wenn so viele von Euch nun lieber komplett auf das Dorschangeln verzichten war die Maßnahme am Ende ja doch erfolgreich! Ergebnis: der Dorsch wird geschont. Supi!!


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgZUtfwTRqg


|rolleyes


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bewundere mich langsam für meine Geduld ..:q:q:q
> Aber manchen kann mans xmal erklären und mit x-Quellen unterlegen - wo Glaube stärker ist als Fakten, machste halt keinen Stich..
> Ich werds nicht mehr xmal erklären, nur noch, wenn neue oder Neue f(f)ragen...
> vesprochen..........



Ich habe deinen standpunkt verstanden. Denke bitte nicht, dass ich aus unwissenheit dagegen argumentiere. Das problem ist einfach, dass aus eurer sicht keine vorhandene valide fangstatistik der angler existiere, und dadurch auch keine last auf die angler gelegt werden könne (die angler also fein raus sind). Betrachtet man alleine die von dir geschilderte wirtschaftliche dimension des angeltourismus, muss der fanganteil dementsprechend hoch sein, was die thünen-studie ebenso erahnen lässt. Die tatsachenverdrehung, dass der dorsch, der von uns anglern nicht gefangen wird, von dänen angelandet wird, ist ein nicht kausales konstrukt, die minderung der quote für deutsche fischer von nur 50 statt 90% hängt hingegen mit der einschränkung der angler zusammen, was allerdings fair ist. Lediglich die zu starke abmilderung ist hier sehr kritisch zu sehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Die einheimischen Angler sind gar nicht so traurig über diese Lösung:
> 
> .



Ganz ehrlich - ich habe 120 Km zum Boot. Dann fahre ich nach 5 Dorschen wieder nach Hause und gut!

Aber trotzdem kann ich die Entscheidung nicht gutheißen, da sie dem Dorsch nicht hilft. Mir fallen so oft Dorsche aus der Hand, da wir ja das Abknüppelverbot in SH haben und ich nicht entscheiden darf, ob ich einen 38er Dorsch die Chance zu laichen geben will. 

Mir geht es nicht um die Menge an Dorsch, sondern um das Dorschangeln. Wenn ich dann ein paar Filetes mitnehmen kann und eine leckere mahlzeit habe, umso besser. Doch dafür muss Dorsch da sein. Dass ich aber auf Dorsch verzichte, damit Willi sein Schleppnetz noch ein paar Stunden länger über den Meeresboden ziehen darf und alles zerstört, will ich nicht noch untesützen (müssen).


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider bringen einige Beiträge (insgesamt gesehen) ein anderes Geschmäckle:
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch eher teil der tourifraktion, argumentiere hier also nicht zu diesem zwecke |wavey:


----------



## raubangler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> ... Betrachtet man alleine die von dir geschilderte wirtschaftliche dimension des angeltourismus, muss der fanganteil dementsprechend hoch sein, was die thünen-studie ebenso erahnen lässt....




Nur weil viele Angler ihren Jahresurlaub samt Familie an der Ostsee verbringen und dort viel Geld ausgeben, muss der Fanganteil doch nicht 'dementsprechend hoch sein'.
Für das 'muss' solltest Du noch die Beweiskette liefern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Mit Schleppnetzen fischen ja Gott sei Dank nicht alle Fischer. Aber genau diese, die wirklich alles zerstören die trifft es am wenigsten. Die Örtlichen Fischer mit ihren Stellnetzen.......die haben daran zu knabbern.


Richtig - diese ganze Maßnahme ist schlichter Schrott, der nicht hilft.

Jammern ist zu spät (ich berichte seit Juli 2015 drüber - da nahms keiner ernst)..

Ein paar Angelkutter und Bootsvermieter überleben vielleicht, wenn sie genug Rücklagen haben und es bei einem Jahr solcher Einschränkungen bleibt.

Wenn aber jemand dagegen wetten will, das wenn nächstes Jahr (also 2018) z. B. 1000 t mehr zu verteilen wären, dann das Baglimit NICHT fallen würde (ist um diesen Dreh), sondern dann das für 100 t das Baglimit auf 6 angehoben wird und 900 t an die Berufsfischer gehen, dann viel Spaß dabei........


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Mit Schleppnetzen fischen ja Gott sei Dank nicht alle Fischer. Aber genau diese, die wirklich alles zerstören die trifft es am wenigsten. Die Örtlichen Fischer mit ihren Stellnetzen.......die haben daran zu knabbern.


Wie belegst du diese aussage?


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Nur weil viele Angler ihren Jahresurlaub samt Familie an der Ostsee verbringen und dort viel Geld ausgeben, muss der Fanganteil doch nicht 'dementsprechend hoch sein'.
> Für das 'muss' solltest Du noch die Beweiskette liefern.



Stimmt- alle kommen jedes jahr wieder zum angelurlaub an die ostsee, weil sie keine dorsche fangen und mit leeren händen und Portemonnaies nach hause fahren...


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Was soll ich belegen??? Das nicht alle Fischer mit Schleppnetzen fischen oder das die Örtlichen Fischer daran zu knabbern haben?
> Langsam gehste mir .......!!



Letzteres. Entschuldigung, das war weniger als kritik gemeint, sondern mehr aus interesse, wie das zustandekommt. Wie wird die quote für deutsche fischer denn auf die einzelnen fischer verteilt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Langsam gehste mir .......!!


ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhig........................................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Bei all der ganzen Diskussionen und Emotionen zu diesem heiklen Thema sollten wir alle eines nicht vergessen- es geht um die Dorschbestände! Die Entscheidung von der EU ist so gefallen, das ist Fakt. Jetzt können wir alle nur hoffen, dass diese Entscheidung den Beständen zu Gute kommt und sich alle Beteiligten - Angler und Berufsfischer - an die Vorgaben halten. Auch wenn es zur Zeit nach einer Fehlentscheidung aussieht - und so sehe ich das nach vielen Stunden recherchieren von Material, Infos und Studien so wie noch mehr Stunden Schreiben und Gespräche mit Beteiligten aus Verbänden, Politik und Behörden - hoffe ich insgeheim, dass der Dorsch doch eine Chance hat.

Ich werde mich definitiv an die Vorgaben halten und nur 5 (3) Dorsche pro Tag entnehmen.

Auch hoffe ich, dass die Einschätzungen von Experten bezüglich der Folgen für den Tourismus, den Betreiber von Angelkuttern,Angelgeschäften und Bootsvermietern nicht so stark eintreten. 

Ja, und ich wünsche den Berufsfischern auch eine Chance. Ich hoffe, dass die ebenfalls begriffen haben, wie es um den Dorsch steht und das diejenigen, die die Reduzierung der Quote überstehen, zukünftig nachhaltig ihrem Beruf nachgehen. Die Erde ist nämlich nicht unerschöpflich...

In diesem Sinne allen eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein paar Angelkutter und Bootsvermieter überleben vielleicht, wenn sie genug Rücklagen haben und es bei einem Jahr solcher Einschränkungen bleibt.



Genau, weil wir es ja in Deutschland gewohnt sind, dass man Beschränkungen für Angler zurücknimmt... is klar ;-)

Thomas, ich wette gegen eine Rücknahme der Beschränkungen um eine Tagestour auf 5 Dorsche Deiner Wahl auf meinem Boot... #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Es gibt hier doch kaum noch richtige Fischer. Die allermeisten und gerade die kleinen Stellnetzfischer sind doch nur Nebenerwerbsfischer. Hauptberuflich kann davon doch fast keiner mehr leben und schon garnicht mit ein paar läppischen Stellnetzen. 


Soweit ich weiß werden die Quoten nicht verteilt. Die Fänge müssen gemeldet werden und sobald die Quote voll ist, ist Schluss. Ganz einfach, wer zuerst fängt, kassiert zuerst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wie es in D bei den Fischern ist kann ich nicht genau sagen. In DK bekommt der Fischer nach Bootsgröße und Tonnage die Quote zugeteilt. Je kleiner das Boot umso weniger darfste fangen. Ich könnt mir vorstellen das es in D nicht anders ist.


EU verteilt Quote auf Länder, die Quotenverteilung in den  einzelnen Ländern ist aber komplett unterschiedlich, in einigen muss/kann man die sogar kaufen, hiess es zu mir.. 

Da hab ich neulich mal beim DFV schlau gemacht - das ist mehr als nur kompliziert..

Fakt ist aber z. B. dass wenn Fischer ne Abwrackprämie kassiert in D (im Gesprach die mehrfach genannten 4 Mio. , 0 Cent für Angelkutter/Tourismus), dass dann die Quote nicht verfällt (also dem Bestand zu Gute kommen würde), sondern unter den verbleibenden Fischern aufgeteilt wird.


----------



## Dachfeger (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Stimmt- alle kommen jedes jahr wieder zum angelurlaub an die ostsee, weil sie keine dorsche fangen und mit leeren händen und Portemonnaies nach hause fahren...


Wie belegst du diese Aussage. Bitte mit Quelle. :q


----------



## boardsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Gute nacht und danke für die rege diskussion!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

spodsbjerg schrieb:


> So oder so seh ich das auch.
> Ich glaube aber auch das der Bestand sich wieder erholt. Ich glaub 2008 wars........das Jahr war ein Jahr indem ich in 4 Wochen Langeland gerademal 12!!!!! massige Dorsche gefangen habe. Im Jahr darauf über 200 in 2 Wochen. Also Gott sei Dank wissen wir nicht alles. Wünsch dir auch eine gute Nacht.


Ich hab seit 1980 mehrere solcher Wellen durch - aber in einem geb ich dem Fisherbandit recht:
Mit Sicherheit werden die jetzigen Einschränkungen für Angler nicht mehr zurückgenommen werden....



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> In DK kann der einzelne Fischer Quoten von anderen Fischern zukaufen. Ein Fischer der seine Quote nicht erfüllen kann verkauft diese einem anderen.


Danke für Bestätigung..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich habe mich mal mit der Quotenzuteilung vor ein paar Jahren beschäftigt. Die Quoten sind abhängig von Lizenzen, der Vorjahresquote und den Vorjahresfängen (Haupterwerb nur Vorjahr, Nebenerwerb 3 Jahre oder so ähnlich) und es gibt zugeteilte Seetage und vieles mehr. Ist eine Wissenschaft für sich und bei Wissenschaft, was ja nicht zwingend Wissen schaft, sind wir wieder beim Thema. Die Wissenschaft und die Zahlen der Dorschfänge...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal mit der Quotenzuteilung vor ein paar Jahren beschäftigt. Die Quoten sind abhängig von Lizenzen, der Vorjahresquote und den Vorjahresfängen (Haupterwerb nur Vorjahr, Nebenerwerb 3 Jahre oder so ähnlich) und es gibt zugeteilte Seetage und vieles mehr. .


Ja, so hab ich das auch im Kopp - aber damit haben wir erst an der Oberfläche gekratzt.. 
Ich hab da auch irgendwann aufgegeben, das wirklich verstehen zu wollen im Detail... ..


----------



## Angelbazi (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nun ja, dann trage ich meine hart verdienten Taler eben nach öfter nach Norwegen. Da fängt man tendenziell eh größere Dorsche :q Und 15 Kilo pro Turn reichen mir...


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> So oder so seh ich das auch.
> Ich glaube aber auch das der Bestand sich wieder erholt. Ich glaub 2008 wars........das Jahr war ein Jahr indem ich in 4 Wochen Langeland gerademal 12!!!!! massige Dorsche gefangen habe. Im Jahr darauf über 200 in 2 Wochen. Also Gott sei Dank wissen wir nicht alles.



 5 ist halt ne blöde Zahl. Die kenn ich auch fast überhaupt nicht beim Dorschangeln. Entweder <2 oder z.T. deutlich >10.

 Und gerade die besseren Tage waren ja immer das Salz in der Suppe und da muss man dann nach spätestens einer Stunde einpacken, um die Fische an der Rezeption vom Campingplatz zum Einfrieren abzugeben, bevor man wieder rausfährt.

 Ziemlich nervig sowas, naja es gibt Schlimmeres :q

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Also ich als Bootsvermieter werde mir einfach keine Sorgen machen um Kundschaft.Basta. Denn fang erstmal 5 Dorsche am Tag. Jeder Angler der Ahnung hat versteht und akzeptiert das. Ausserdem haben wir super Bestände an Scholle, Flunder und Kliesche. Ab 2017 biete ich zb. Steinbutt Guiding an. Die SB Bestände sind super.Auch um alternativen zu bieten um nicht unbedingt auf Dorsch fischen zu müssen. Umstellen und alternativen bieten ist die Lösung für mich als "Profi".
Es werden vllt einige wenige Kunden wegbleiben aber auch wieder neue dazu kommen. Kunden die wegbleiben wegen dem Limit von 5 Dorschen haben es eh nicht begriffen wie es um den Dorsch steht und sind in Norwegen oder Island vllt besser aufgehoben.Und Bootsvermieter die wegen 10% weniger Umsatz nicht überleben können haben vllt woanders Fehler gemacht...
Von der Seite her mache ich mich überhaupt nicht verrückt.
ABER die andere Seite, was und wie dort gestern entschieden worden ist kann ich in keinster Weise verstehen und nachvollziehen. Das macht mich einfach müde das wir so verarscht oder benutzt werden um die Fischer ( kurzfristig ) zu helfen. Tabellenletzter bleibt somit der Dorsch...Wir können es aber nun nicht mehr ändern...und wir alle wären gut beraten erstmal nicht alles zu pessimistisch zu sehen.Kopf in Sand bringt uns nicht weiter. Zusammenhalten und weiter gehts.
Danke


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Resüme zum endlos Gejammerthread.
Egal ob die Quoten gut oder schlecht sind. Ob das Institut  gute Annahmen trifft oder Thomas das nicht versteht.
*Die einzigen, offensichtlichen Fakten sind:
Die Berufsfischer sind verantwortlich für den Bestandseinbruch.
Die Politiker subventionieren die Berufsfischer.*
Es ist dann wie immer,
*die Nichtschuldigen werden bestraft* und die Übeltäter  gelobt(weil sie ja versprechen weniger schlechtes zu tun) und damit sie auch brav bleiben (oder werden) gibt ihnen die Politik Gelder aus Steuern der Unschuldigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> *Die einzigen, offensichtlichen Fakten sind:
> Die Berufsfischer sind verantwortlich für den Bestandseinbruch.
> Die Politiker subventionieren die Berufsfischer.*
> Es ist dann wie immer,
> *die Nichtschuldigen werden bestraft* und die Übeltäter  gelobt(weil sie ja versprechen weniger schlechtes zu tun) und damit sie auch brav bleiben (oder werden) gibt ihnen die Politik Gelder aus Steuern der Unschuldigen.


Mein Reden, das versteh ich doch ;-)




matze2004 schrieb:


> Von der Seite her mache ich mich überhaupt nicht verrückt.
> ABER die andere Seite, was und wie dort gestern entschieden worden ist kann ich in keinster Weise verstehen und nachvollziehen. Das macht mich einfach müde das wir so verarscht oder benutzt werden um die Fischer ( kurzfristig ) zu helfen. Tabellenletzter bleibt somit der Dorsch...Wir können es aber nun nicht mehr ändern...


Das stimmt, und ich hoffe Du hast recht damit, dass viele Angler ausweichen.
Ist für Dich als Bootsvermieter sicher noch einfach als für Dorschkutter.

Ich drücke wirklich alle Daumen, dass Dein Konzept aufgeht!

*Mich kotzt dermaßen an, dass letztlich ALLE (auch die Fischer) beschissen wurden...*

Denn auch die Quote jetzt hilft ja nicht wirklich - weder den Dorschen noch den Fischern (das verlängert nur deren Sterben) - nur kommt jetzt Angeltourismus/Gewerbe noch oben drauf dazu.

Einstellung der Fischerei, fette Abwrackprämien für die größtenteils ja älteren Fischern mit Einstellen der Quote nach Stilllegung. 
Und statt immer schärferer Bedingungen für Angelkutter hätte man den jungen Fischern (ein paar gibts ja) Möglichkeiten eröffnen sollen, mit Anglern rauszufahren (wird ja auch dank EU und Deutschland immer schwieriger mit entsprechenden Zulassungen)...

Ein so zwar auch mit Fischern, aber zunächst für einige Jahre nur anglerisch bewirtschafteter Bestand, hätte sich in meinen Augen sehr schnell erholt, so dass in 2 - 3 Jahren (Thünen hat sich ja um diese Frage gedrückt) sicher wieder ein Bestand auch für maßvolle Fischerei gegeben wäre..

Das wäre ne Möglichkeit gewesen....

So wie jetzt schadet man jetzt eben zu den eh geschädigten Dorschen und Fischern wie bisher zusätzlich noch dem Angeltourismus, der zudem wirtschaftlich viel wichtiger als die Fischerei ist.

Es gibt mit den jetzigen Bestimmungen also leider also nur Verlierer....

Dazu noch das neueste aus dem Medien:
http://www.svz.de/regionales/meckle...tten-und-scholle-statt-dorsch-id15065371.html

------------------------------------------------------------​Matzes Ansatz, sich umzustellen, ist (bzw. finde ich) klasse. 

Aber ich bin z. B. eingefleischter Dorschangler, weil ich das Angeln mit Solopilker oder Gufis so klasse finde. Den Biss, der manchmal reinhaut, und den man manchmal erspüren muss, gerade bei meiner Lieblingsdisziplin im flacheren Wasser auch tolle Drills am leichten Gerät, die Möglichkeit, eben auch mal nen richtig guten Tag zu erwischen (nicht weils sichs "lohnen" muss, sondern als "Ausgleich" für die vielen schwächeren Tage), weil Dorsch einfach toll schmeckt, weils ganzjährig geht ohne große Saisons (wie z. B. bei Lachs/Mefo etc.), weils zwar nicht billig, aber preislich überschaubar war und und, und.....

Da ist Platte Angeln für mich einfach nicht das Gleiche. Ob und wenn ja wie viele, Kutterangler (ist ja nochmal ne andere Klientel) sich auf Platte polen lassen, wird man sehen.

Vielleicht gibts ja auch andere Möglichkeiten, an die man (auch ich) noch nicht denkt. 

Ich würde es gut finden, wenn dazu Ideen kommen würden.

Wie kann man bisher eingefleischte Dorschpilker wie mich locken (und andere, ich denke da z. B. auch an die vielen Vereinsfahrten etc., wo sicher die meisten noch nie 5 Dorsche gefangen hatten, aber sich fragen werden, ob sie noch mitfahren, wenn sie keinesfalls mehr fangen dürfen - auch nicht an einem der wenigen guten Tagen), weiterhin Angebote der Kutter, der Bootsvermieter, der Guides etc. wahr- oder anzunehmen?

Matze hats ja z. B. mit Steinbuttguiding angesprochen (da reden wir noch drüber ;-) ), das dürfte allerdings wohl eher ein "Spezialistenfall" sein, eine Nische, das wird den möglichen Wegfall vieler Dorschangler, gerade auf Kuttern, kaum kompensieren können.

Wittlinge fangen ist ja auch ganz nett und schmackhaft (wenn mans nur auf Fleisch abgesehen hat) aber weder vom Angeln her noch von (möglichen Größe) dem Drill her (ähnlich wie bei Platten ja auch) auch nur ansatzweise mit Dorschangeln vergleichbar.

Ob das dann als Ersatz so viele Angler locken kann, die man evtl. mit dem Baglimit verliert?

*Wer also Ideen hat, immer her damit!!!!!*


Zum Tipp-Thread für Ideen für gebeutelte Dorschangler:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320809


----------



## offense80 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Die Meerforelle ist kein Schwarm-Fisch, den du wie einen Dorsch theoretisch in Massen fangen kannst. Auch lockt dieser Fisch nur spezielle Angler an, die z.b. keinen Kutter dafür brauchen und auch nicht für die Familie und Truhe in dem Ausmaße fangen. Äpfel und Birnen.
> 
> 
> 
> 15kg Filet und 5 Dorsche sind ganz andere Welten.




Ich bin der Meinung kürzlich gelesen zu haben, das Norwegen überlegt, die Ausfuhrmenge an Fischfilet für Touristen von 15 Kg auf 30 oder 35 Kg anzuheben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Stimmt (auf 30 kg verdoppeln meines Wissens), ist aber hier irrelevant, da es nicht um Fangbeschränkung geht (gibts keine in Norwegen), sondern nur um eine Ausfuhrbeschränkung und also in keinster Weise mit Baglimit als Fangbeschränkung vergleichbar.


-----------------------------------------
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320809


----------



## offense80 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ? das allerschönste dabei ist doch, ihr könnt meckern so viel ihr wollt, die Fangquote ist raus, Gott sei dank!  Da haben sich intelligente Menschen lange Gedanken drüber gemacht um unsere Natur zu schützen, irgendwo muss man ja anfangen! Ich gehe nicht ans Wasser um möglichst viel Fleisch zu machen, sondern um auszuspannen und die Natur zu genießen, wer das anders sieht, hat in meinen Augen das angeln nicht verstanden
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





[hab mal den Teil hier entschärft, der Admin]] 
Es fällt schon sehr auf, das du als neuer User hier scheinbar nur Stress und Unruhe verbreiten willst. Und merkwürdig auch, das du gerade jetzt wo es mit der Fangquote aktuell geworden ist, hier im Board auftauchst.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

bitte in der Diskussion untereinander ruuuuuhig bleiben - danke...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Mal ne (vielleicht doofe, dann sorry,) Frage an die Jungs aus MeckPomm, gerade um Rügen mit Boddengewässern:
In SH können die Fischer ja nur ausweichen auf andere Salzwasserarten.

Auf Rügen gibts ja aber auch ne Berufsfischerei auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch etc. in den Boddengewässern.

Kann es sein, dass nun da die Fischer auf Grund weniger Quote für Dorsch dann verstärkt in den Bodden fischen und so die nächste Angeltourismusquelle kaputt machen?

Oder ist die berufliche Boddenfischerei auf Hecht etc. auch irgendwie vom Land MV reglementiert?




---------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320809


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Moin Moin zusammen,
möchte hier auch mal was dazu sagen.  Bezuegl. der Alternative zum Dorschangeln bin ich der Meinung, wenn jemand mit dem Boot rumfahren möchte (macht auch Spass) und ein paar Fische dabei erbeuten möchte kann das machen. Ist aber für mich keinesfalls als „Ersatz“ für die Dorschangelei zu sehen. Wer es möchte, soll es gern machen. Platte „erwische ich auch in 150m vom Strand aus“, wenn es um den Fisch gehen sollte....... Steinbuttguinding wie von Matze angesprochen ist eine gute Sache, wird aber auch kein „Ersaz“ für die Dorschangelei in meinen Augen sein.Um es mal deutlich zu sagen, die meisten Dorschangler wollen einfach Stückzahl und den Eimer voll haben. (Ich weiss, geht auch mit Platten)
Bei Gesprächen mit „Ostsee-Dorschangelei-Fans“  kam raus, dass viele jetzt in Richtung Gelbes Rif etc. ausweichen werden. Was mich angeht, wie die meisten wissen baue ich Pilker in Gewichtsklassen gerade für die Ostsee......... weiss aber auch, die werden (im Moment) nicht mehr so richtig gebraucht. Daher sind Gussformen mit Gewichten für Gelbes Riff, Norwegen oder Island geordert. man muss sich eben anpassen.|rolleyes
Was diese ganze Diskussion hier bezuegl. der Entscheidung „für den Dorsch“ angeht..... stimmt, ging voll am Thema vorbei und hilft keinem Fisch. #d#d
Aber jetzt wird hier „rumlamentiert“  und sich der Mund „fusselig“ geredet............. wir Angler sind doch (eigentlich)eine „Macht“, nur wenn man nicht mal die Einigkeit unter Anglern, Vereinen und Verbänden hinbekommt, hat man eben solchen Entscheidungen nichts entgegen zu bringen. Dazu gehören meiner Meinung auch die Kutterkapitäne....... jetzt sollen Angler trotzdem mitfahren, damit die nicht „aussterben“.........auch die müssen sich anpassen undvieleicht mal Events oder Veranstaltungen etc. anbieten??!!#6
Meine ganz persönliche Meinung? Die ganze Angelei hier in Deutschland, egal ob Süss- oder Salzwasser ist dem Untergang geweiht. Wir müssen uns gegen soviel Bürokratie und unsinninge Entscheidungen wehren....... Spass ist langsam was anderes.|uhoh:|uhoh:
Aber, jeder wie er mag#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Dazu gehören meiner Meinung auch die Kutterkapitäne....... jetzt sollen Angler trotzdem mitfahren, damit die nicht „aussterben“........_.auch die müssen sich anpassen undvieleicht mal Events oder Veranstaltungen etc. anbieten??!!_#6


Genau solche Vorschläge bitte hier in diesem Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320809

meine obige Frage beibt dennoch ;-) :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal ne (vielleicht doofe, dann sorry,) Frage an die Jungs aus MeckPomm, gerade um Rügen mit Boddengewässern:
> In SH können die Fischer ja nur ausweichen auf andere Salzwasserarten.
> 
> Auf Rügen gibts ja aber auch ne Berufsfischerei auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch etc. in den Boddengewässern.
> ...


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau solche Vorschläge bitte hier in diesem Thread:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320809
> 
> meine obige Frage beibt dennoch ;-) :



Aah, ok......Danke für den Hinweis#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

ümmer görne ;-))

Von allem anderen ab:
Dass ein angelpolitisches Thema innerhalb eines Tages über 300 Antworten hat, ist definitiv auch das erste Mal.....

Was deutlich zeigt, wie wichtig das Thema doch für viele hier ist (auch für die vielen "Nurmitleser")...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320809


----------



## Surfinwombat (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Mal nebenbei - Frage an Thomas: Wie viele Mitglieder hat das Anglerboard? - Wie wäre es eine Partei zu gründen, es reichen glaube ich schon 400 Mitglieder aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Offtopic an:
hatten wir schon xmal - die Aufgabe von Medien isses nicht, Parteien oder Verbände zu gründen und zu betreiben, sondern über Parteien, Verbände, Politik etc. zu berichten, informieren, kommentieren und diskutieren...
Offtopic aus (und ab hier wieder zum Thema, danke)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ümmer görne ;-))
> 
> Von allem anderen ab:
> Dass ein angelpolitisches Thema innerhalb eines Tages über 300 Antworten hat, ist definitiv auch das erste Mal.....
> ...




Und nur 62 Beiträge davon sind von Dir


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

da siehste mal - ich stell mich..


----------



## Worscht (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Fakt ist, dass die EU Dank der Lobby-Arbeit der Fischer und Naturschützer das Angeln in der Ostsee stark beschränken. Entgegen der Eigendarstellung haben der DAFV und die betroffenen norddeutschen Verbände versagt. 

Und wenn ich nun verfolge, dass die Sachsen die Statements des DAFV unkommentiert übernehmen und Frau Dr. sogar auf der Messe in Leipzig am vergangenen Wochenende hofiert wurde, kann es mit dem Bruch mit den DAFV nicht weit her sein.

Nein, in der deutschen Anglerverbandsschaft ist der Wurm drin. Dabei ist die Dorschquote nur ein Part der immer stärker werdenden Beschränkungen des Angelns. Ich fürchte, dass wir in 20 Jahren von der Dorschquote träumen werden , weil unsere Angeln im Keller verstauben werden.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Naja in 20 Jahren wird Dein E- Auto sowieso das Angelequipment nicht transportieren können, Du 2 Tage brauchst um von Bayern nach Norddeutschland zu kommen usw.


----------



## Weißtanne (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

In einigen europäischen Nachbarländern gibt es Fangbeschränkungen für Meeresfische ,und dort haben die Angler einen ganz anderen Stellenwert als hier in Deutschland.
Dort ist weder die Angelindustrie am Boden noch der Angeltourismus.Also finde ich hier das Rumgejammere einfach am Thema vorbei.Die Hardleiner hier sollten sich langssam mal klar werden,dass es einen allmählichen Wandel in unserer Gesellsellschaft gibt welche das bisherige Verhalten nicht mehr wünscht und tolleriert(.z.B weniger Fleisch essen palaver um artgerechte Tierhaltung der Firlefanz der Veganer und vieles mehr) jedenfalls die die sich politisch engagieren.Warum bekommt denn die Grüne Verbotspartei stetig mehr Prozente und stellt sogar schon einen Ministerpräsi.Jungens wach werden und das Träumen einstellen


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In SH können die Fischer ja nur ausweichen auf andere Salzwasserarten.
> 
> Auf Rügen gibts ja aber auch ne Berufsfischerei auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch etc. in den Boddengewässern.
> 
> ...



Das zusätzliche Netzen auf Hecht in den Bodden wird doch schon damit begründet, dass die anderen Quoten so drücken
Das wird nun sicher auch noch zunehmen.

Seit dem dies geschieht, fahren wir zum Hechtangeln weiter in die nordischen Länder und geben dort unsere Euros aus! Das fehlt dann eben am Bodden! Wir haben keine Lust mehr sich mit x-Booten auf den wenig nicht zugenetzten Flächen um jede Drift zu drängeln!

Also, wer nun glaubt, dass Fischer nicht auf andere Fischarten ausweichen und die Dorschquote insoweit keine Auswirkungen hat, wird auch diesbezüglich belehrt werden.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Damit jetzt endlich auch der allerletzte kapiert, warum die von den "Angelfischer"-Verbänden unnötigerweise ins Spiel gebrachte Reglementierung den deutschen Berufsfischern kaum, dafür allen anderen, insbesondere den Dänen, die den Löwenanteil haben, deutlich mehr nützt, habe ich das jetzt mal in konkrete Zahlen gefasst:
Nehmen wir zuerst mal die bekannten Zahlen:
*Dorschquote (Westdorsch) 2016	* 
EU gesamt.........12.721 t	
Deutschland.........2.715 t	

*Dorschquote (Westdorsch) 2017	* 
EU gesamt..........5.597 t	
Deutschland........1.194 t	

*Differenz	* 
EU gesamt..........-7.124 t	( -56% )
Deutschland........-1.521 t	
------------------------------------------
Und jetzt rechnen wir mal aus, wie diese ausgesehen hätten, wenn die errechneten 900 t von *deutschen* Anglern gefangenen Dorsche keine Berücksichtigung gefunden hätten. Dann läge die Quote EU gesamt 2017 bei 5.597 t - 900 t = 4.697 t
Dies entspräche einer Differenz von -63%.
Die Deutschland-Quote 2017 läge dann bei 1.005 t statt wie jetzt bei 1.194 t.

Daraus folgt (und das sollte jetzt eigentlich wirklich jeder schnallen, egal ob mit oder ohne Statistik im Studium ):

Die ignoranten nichtnutzigen *deutschen* "Angelfischer"-Verbandsfunktionäre haben durch einen freiwilligen Verzicht auf 900 t Dorsch dafür gesorgt, dass *deutsche* Berufsfischer gerade Mal 189 t mehr fangen dürfen.
Oder anders ausgedrückt:
79% dieses "freiwilligen" deutschen Verzichts gehen an die anderen EU-Länder, von denen Dänemark den Löwenanteil hat, und nur 21%, also gerade mal ein Fünftel nützt den deutschen Berufsfischern.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> In einigen europäischen Nachbarländern gibt es Fangbeschränkungen für Meeresfische ,und dort haben die Angler einen ganz anderen Stellenwert als hier in Deutschland.
> Dort ist weder die Angelindustrie am Boden noch der Angeltourismus.Also finde ich hier das Rumgejammere einfach am Thema vorbei.Die Hardleiner hier sollten sich langssam mal klar werden,dass es einen allmählichen Wandel in unserer Gesellsellschaft gibt welche das bisherige Verhalten nicht mehr wünscht und tolleriert(.z.B weniger Fleisch essen palaver um artgerechte Tierhaltung der Firlefanz der Veganer und vieles mehr) jedenfalls die die sich politisch engagieren.Warum bekommt denn die Grüne Verbotspartei stetig mehr Prozente und stellt sogar schon einen Ministerpräsi.Jungens wach werden und das Träumen einstellen




Das hat nix mit Jammern zu tun.
Manche haben einfach nicht begriffen um was es geht.
Es geht nicht um das Baglimit für Angler zum Schutz der Dorsche.
Hier werden Quoten von Anglern beschnitten und den Berufsfischern zugeordnet damit deren Sturtz etwas abgemildert wird.
Das aber der Wirtschaftsfaktor Angeltourismus/ Tourismus höher als die der Berufsfischer ist wird nicht berücksichtigt.
Und wenn man weiss, dass die Berufsfischer Absatzprobleme beim Ostseedorsch haben...

http://www.deutschlandradiokultur.de

Suchen nach: Steigender Fischbestand kein Segen fuer die Fischer

Verlinken geht net.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Presse von heute morgen: 
*Fischer müssen weniger Dorsche fischen*
http://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2016-10/fischerei-fangquoten-eu-dorsche

*Der Dorsch soll leben*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtscha...-der-dorsch-soll-leben-1.3200034?reduced=true

*Fischerei: Minister einigen sich auf Fangquoten für die Ostsee im kommenden Jahr*
http://www.bundesumweltportal.de/in...quoten-fuer-die-ostsee-im-kommenden-jahr.html

*EU-Kommission zur Fischerei: Minister einigen sich auf Fangquoten für die Ostsee im kommenden Jahr*
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...ten-fuer-die-ostsee-im-kommenden-jahr-358.htm

*Hilfen für Fischer in M-V müssen schnell kommen*
http://www.jenapolis.de/2016/10/11/hilfen-fuer-fischer-in-m-v-muessen-schnell-kommen/

*Kein Rettungsanker für den Dorsch*
http://www.wwf.de/2016/oktober/kein-rettungsanker-fuer-den-dorsch/

*Ostseefischer fürchten um ihre Existenz*
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/article208404381/Ostseefischer-fuerchten-um-ihre-Existenz.html

*Der relevante Angler*
http://programm.ard.de/?sendung=2800718676194473


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

Honeyball schrieb:


> Damit jetzt endlich auch der allerletzte kapiert, warum die von den "Angelfischer"-Verbänden unnötigerweise ins Spiel gebrachte Reglementierung den deutschen Berufsfischern kaum, dafür allen anderen, insbesondere den Dänen, die den Löwenanteil haben, deutlich mehr nützt, habe ich das jetzt mal in konkrete Zahlen gefasst:
> Nehmen wir zuerst mal die bekannten Zahlen:
> *Dorschquote (Westdorsch) 2016	*
> EU gesamt.........12.721 t
> ...



Muss man nicht berücksichtigen, dass auch die sportfischer anderer anrainer ein baglimit haben und dementsprechend weniger fangen??



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Jammern zu tun.
> Manche haben einfach nicht begriffen um was es geht.
> Es geht nicht um das Baglimit für Angler zum Schutz der Dorsche.
> Hier werden Quoten von Anglern beschnitten und den Berufsfischern zugeordnet damit deren Sturtz etwas abgemildert wird.
> ...



Es interessiert nicht, welcher wirtschaftsfaktor größer ist. Mit dem ziel einer nachhaltigen bewirtschaftung müssen alle wirtschaftszweige dementsprechend eingeschränkt werden. Sollen in zukunft restaurants etc. Keinen ostseedorsch mehr anbieten, weil der fang nur noch sportfischern vorbehalten ist? Soll sich eine bereits vorhandene anglerszene stark vergrößern, die auf dorsch fischt, um ihn zu verkaufen? Die größe des wirtschaftszweiges hätte sich gar nicht soweit ausbilden dürfen, um langfristig bestand zu haben, dass sie nun mit rückgang der dorschbestände zusammenbricht und sich erst langsam erholt, ist ein natürlicher vorgang, den man mit vielen anderen beispielen der geschichte vergleichen kann. Das gilt ebenso für die berufsfischer.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Presse von heute morgen:
> *Fischer müssen weniger Dorsche fischen*
> http://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2016-10/fischerei-fangquoten-eu-dorsche
> 
> ...



Ich möchte dir nebenbei für dein engagement und deine Quellenarbeit danken, auch wenn wir bei der interpretation voneinander abweichen.


----------



## degl (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Jammern zu tun.
> Manche haben einfach nicht begriffen um was es geht.
> Es geht nicht um das Baglimit für Angler zum Schutz der Dorsche.
> Hier werden Quoten von Anglern beschnitten und den Berufsfischern zugeordnet damit deren Sturtz etwas abgemildert wird.
> ...



Richtig aber ist:........wir werden dank unserer "Fuzzy-onäre" erstmalig eine Quote auf und an der Ostsee haben.............
Deren Sinn oder Unsinn ist hier deutlich nachzulesen..........

Gespräche mit Anglern hier in SH haben bei mir den Eindruck verstärkt, das der überwiegende Teil damit weniger Probleme haben, als ich das jemals vermutet hätte...........übrigens gilt das auch analog zur "Verbandsdiskusion" sie zucken einfach mit den Schultern.............

Als aktiver Ostseenutzer fällt es mir naturgemäß schwer den "Blödsinn" der da verzapft wird/wurde in irgendeine Weise was gutes abzugewinnen.......wenn überhaupt, dann ist mein Verdacht der, das ohne diese "EU-Reglung" die Fischer völlig im Regen stehen würden, wenn sie denn den letzten Dorsch aus der Ostsee geholt hätten(Neufundland hätte als Lehrbeispiel alle Folgen aufgezeigt).....so dürfen sie, auch zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit, auf Ausgleichszahlungen hoffen..............

Der Knaller wäre noch wenn die Gilde der Fischer als Kontrolleure der Angler angestellt würden, damit sie Einkommen generien können...........Schilda ick hör dir lachen:q

gruß degl


----------



## Surfinwombat (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Betrifft das Baglimit alle EU Mitgliedstaaten mit Zugang zur Ostsee - z.B. auch Dänemark, Polen, Schweden, Finnland etc ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Was mich angeht, wie die meisten wissen baue ich Pilker in Gewichtsklassen gerade für die Ostsee......... weiss aber auch, die werden (im Moment) nicht mehr so richtig gebraucht. Daher sind Gussformen mit Gewichten für Gelbes Riff, Norwegen oder Island geordert.


Das hatte ich gestern auch im Gespräch mit einem Pilkerhersteller gehört, der bisher hauptsächlich von Ostseepilkern lebte, dass der sich umstellen will in verschiedenste  Richtungen, auch Gelbes Riff, Norwegen etc., aber auch noch weitere interessante Ideen (werde seine Ideen hier nicht breittreten, ist klar)...

Ob das allerdings ausreicht, was man an Anglern von der Ostsee auf Gelbes Riff etc. umleiten kann, um seine Pilkerfirma weiter am Laufen halten zu können, da bin ich gespannt, wenn jetzt alle Hersteller umschwenken.

Das sind dann noch nur ein paar tausende Nordsee/Atlantikangler gegen bis jetzt hunderttausende Dorschpilker in der Ostsee...

Werde das im Blick behalten...


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Offensichtlich ist es ja nun mal so, dass die Weltmeere überfischt sind. Eine Ursache ist natürlich, dass die wachsende Weltbevölkerung ernährt werden will. Unter dieser Voraussetzung muss natürlich in allen Richtungen beschränkt werden. Da kommt nun der kurzsichtige deutsche Angelzwerg und regt sich über ein paar Dorsche weniger auf, die er fangen darf. Alternative? In ein paar Jahren gar keinen Dorsch mehr?
Was uns allerdings die Ökomaffia als Antwort schuldig ist - was ist ihr Plan, um den Welthunger zu stillen? Und nein liebe Ökomaffia, es kann nicht nur pflanzliche Nahrung sein, weil bei den Massen, die benötigt werden, kommt man um diesen ganzen Gen-scheixx und Pestizide und Kunstdünger nicht herum. Am Ende wird nur helfen, wenn sich die Menschheit quantitativ verringert.


----------



## captain-sparrow (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo zusammen,

 was ich an der ganzen Diskussion nicht verstanden habe, ist das Thema Laichdorsch und Schonzeit.

 Warum gibt es ein Fanglimit von Laichdorsch und eine Möglichkeit in der Schonzeit/Laichzeit zu angeln bzw. die Berufsfischer zu fangen.

 Bei den Binnenfischen wird strikt die Schonzeit gepredigt.

 Warum muss man Laichdorsch fangen egal ob Berufsfischer oder Angler.

 Würde es dem Bestand nicht mehr nützen hier ein strengere Regelung anzuwenden? Bzw. ein striktes Angelverbot/Fangverbot?

 Ich habe mich stets an diese Regelung gehalten egal ob im Binnengewässer oder an der See. In der Schonzeit wird kein Fisch entnommen und auch nicht drauf geangelt.

 Ich denke ein Teil der Angler wird auch weiterhin an die Ostsee fahren aber vielleicht mehr vom Strand aus angeln als auf Kuttern.
 Spontantouren oder Zweitagestrips an die Ostsee werden bestimmt weniger werden. Hier geht es nicht um Kostenrechnung, sondern um das Vergnügen und Erfolg einer solchen Tour. Niemand würde 50€ fürs Disneyland in Paris bezahlen plus Unterkunft usw. wenn es eine Beschränkung der Attraktionen in dem Park geben würde, obwohl man vermutlich nicht häufiger fahren kann wegen der Wartezeiten vor den Attraktionen. Abschrecken würde eine solche Beschränkung.

 Das etwas für den Dorsch getan werden muss ist wohl jedem klar.
 In der Diskussion geht es aber um die Maßnahmen die beschlossen wurden. Und ob die anhand der Fakten zum Erfolg führen darf bezweifelt werden.
 Da kommt noch mehr mit Sicherheit.

 Gruß
 Axel


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist es ja nun mal so, dass die Weltmeere überfischt sind. Eine Ursache ist natürlich, dass die wachsende Weltbevölkerung ernährt werden will. Unter dieser Voraussetzung muss natürlich in allen Richtungen beschränkt werden. Da kommt nun der kurzsichtige deutsche Angelzwerg und regt sich über ein paar Dorsche weniger auf, die er fangen darf. Alternative? In ein paar Jahren gar keinen Dorsch mehr?
> Was uns allerdings die Ökomaffia als Antwort schuldig ist - was ist ihr Plan, um den Welthunger zu stillen? Und nein liebe Ökomaffia, es kann nicht nur pflanzliche Nahrung sein, weil bei den Massen, die benötigt werden, kommt man um diesen ganzen Gen-scheixx und Pestizide und Kunstdünger nicht herum. Am Ende wird nur helfen, wenn sich die Menschheit quantitativ verringert.



Das stimmt nicht, um ein kg Fleisch zu produzieren, muss ein vielfaches an pflanzlicher nahrung und wasser verwendet werden. Wenn die felder für menschliche statt für tierische nahrung genutzt würden, wäre es nicht so problematisch wie du hier darstellst. Das sage ich nicht als vegetarier etc., ich möchte nur nicht, dass tatsachen verdreht werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

Surfinwombat schrieb:


> Betrifft das Baglimit alle EU Mitgliedstaaten mit Zugang zur Ostsee - z.B. auch Dänemark, Polen, Schweden, Finnland etc ?


Also nochmal:
Ja, ICES Gebiete 22-24 (http://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=729) 

Bestand Westdorsch
das ist das, was reglementiert wurde, für alle, egal woher, die da angeln/fischen wollen



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> In der Diskussion geht es aber um die Maßnahmen die beschlossen wurden. Und ob die anhand der Fakten zum Erfolg führen darf bezweifelt werden.
> Da kommt noch mehr mit Sicherheit.
> 
> Gruß
> Axel


Mit Sicherheit führen die NICHT zum Erfolg, es ist schlicht zu wenig, um dem Dorsch real und wirksam zu helfen und falsch aufgeteilt.

Ginge nur durch Einstellung Berufsfischerei und Berufsfischer als Guides/Kutter (die jungen) für Angler/anglerische Bewirtschaftung, was aber eben an Hand der EU-Vorgaben für Sportfischerfahrzeuge etc. kaum machbar ist (und was auch nicht jeder junge Fischer will!), bis sich wieder ein kommerziell zu befischender Bestand gebildet hat ...

Wie man inzwischen aus gut unterrichteten Quellen hört, sollen übrigens nun schon um 8 Mio. Hilfe verhandelt werden - für Fischer.

Die ja schon die Quoten der (errechneten) Minderfänge der deutschen Angler als (reale) Aufstockung bekamen..

Ob von den nun scheinbar zusätzlich zur Verfügung stehenden 4 Mio. was für Angeltourismus/Gewerbe abfällt, wage ich zu bezweifeln, ich denke, das wird auch wieder komplett zur Fischerei gehen.

Sobald ich das Konkreters mitkriege, kriegt ihr Bescheid.


----------



## CaptainPike (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, um ein kg Fleisch zu produzieren, muss ein vielfaches an pflanzlicher nahrung und wasser verwendet werden. Wenn die felder für menschliche statt für tierische nahrung genutzt würden, wäre es nicht so problematisch wie du hier darstellst. Das sage ich nicht als vegetarier etc., ich möchte nur nicht, dass tatsachen verdreht werden.



Das ist die typische Facebook Argumentation der Veg-Fraktion. Dabei wird u.a. vergessen das Fleisch ein deutlich effektiveres Nahrungsmittel ist das in viel kleineren Mengen benötigt wird (wenn damit vernünftig umgegangen wird!) und dass auch sehr viele alltägliche vegetarische Lebensmittel Unmengen Wasser verschwenden, Lebensraum zerstören und vergiften (Einfach mal über Kaffee, Tee, Palmöl, Soja etc informieren) Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, nichts gegen dich, ich kenne deinen persönlichen Lebensstil ja nicht.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Muss man nicht berücksichtigen, dass auch die sportfischer anderer anrainer ein baglimit haben und dementsprechend weniger fangen??



Siehst Du! Und genau darum geht es uns ja.
Warum müssen *deutsche* Funktionäre, die eigentlich die Interessen *deutscher* Angler vertreten sollten, in so einer Diskussion vorpreschen und ohne auch nur geringsten Druck einen freiwilligen Verzicht der Angler anbieten, wenn dadurch weder in Summe mehr Dorsche weiterleben können, noch es wenigstens den *deutschen* Berufsfischern nachhaltig nützt?

Ein vernünftig arbeitender und im Sinne des Angelns und der Angler denkender und handelnder Angelverband hätte ein derartiges europäisches Thema zumindest auf europäischer Ebene mit den Verbänden der anderen Anrainerstaaten bearbeiten müssen, um dann, wenn es mehrheitlich für sinnvoll erachtet worden wäre, einen *gemeinsamen und abgestimmten* Beitrag zu leisten. 
Natürlich haben die jetzt getroffenen Beschlüsse auch massive Auswirkungen auf z.B. Bootsvermieter in Dänemark und Südschweden. Und sicherlich wird das Baglimit auch dort einen ganz geringen positiven Einfluss auf die Bestände haben, sofern es denn umgesetzt wird, aber für nachhaltige Bestandsverbesserungen ist die Quote ohnehin immer noch zu hoch, also nützt es de facto letztlich wohl niemandem :c


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Der Dorsch ist nun also als Brot- und Butterfisch der Ostseefischer fast weggefallen. 

Jetzt können die Fischer ja endlich anfangen die wieder genesenen Plattenbestände zu dezimieren. Und in 5 Jahren tauschen wir dann wieder. Dann sind die Platten weggefangen und wir dürfen wieder von Meterdorschen träumen #q

Zumal ja bereits von den Anrainerstaaten Strategien entwickelt werden die Konsumenten künftig mit Marketingkampagnen für "die anderen" Fischarten der Ostsee zu begeistern. 

Welcher Massenfisch wird die zu melkende Sau? Der Horni wohl kaum, Hering kennt der deutsche Michel schon zu lange, Makrelen gibts noch nicht reichlich genug für eine gezielte Befischung. Da bleiben ja nur die Platten.

Ich sehe die Plakate im Edeka schon vor mir. "Der Dorsch ist tot, esst mehr Scholle!"

Nun gut, dann künftig lieber 1,99 € für 100gr Scholle als 2,49 € für 100 gr. Dorsch |uhoh:


----------



## gründler (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Was uns allerdings die Ökomaffia als Antwort schuldig ist - was ist ihr Plan, um den Welthunger zu stillen?



Würden die Westlichen Länder nicht jeden tag tausende tonnen Essen wegwerfen könnten wir diesen Planeten zweimal ernähren.

Aber 1 Std über MHD und der Mensch sieht nur das kann man nicht mehr essen.Die meisten Menschen die jetzt hier so leben haben noch nie gehungert. 

Da wird dir erst die Pizza Werbung gezeigt um nach dieser Werbung nen Spot zu bringen mit verhungerten Kindern und bitte Spenden sie.

Hier merkt doch kaum einer wie man ihnen die Köpfe umprogrammiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



derporto schrieb:


> Der Dorsch ist nun also als Brot- und Butterfisch der Ostseefischer fast weggefallen.
> 
> Jetzt können die Fischer ja endlich anfangen die wieder genesenen Plattenbestände zu dezimieren. Und in 5 Jahren tauschen wir dann wieder. Dann sind die Platten weggefangen und wir dürfen wieder von Meterdorschen träumen #q


Deswegen ja auch meine diesbezügliche Frage:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In SH können die Fischer ja nur ausweichen auf andere Salzwasserarten.
> 
> Auf Rügen gibts ja aber auch ne Berufsfischerei auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch etc. in den Boddengewässern.
> 
> ...


----------



## GandRalf (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Siehst Du! Und genau darum geht es uns ja.
> Warum müssen *deutsche* Funktionäre, die eigentlich die Interessen *deutscher* Angler vertreten sollten, in so einer Diskussion vorpreschen und ohne auch nur geringsten Druck einen freiwilligen Verzicht der Angler anbieten, wenn dadurch weder in Summe mehr Dorsche weiterleben können, noch es wenigstens den *deutschen* Berufsfischern nachhaltig nützt?
> 
> Ein vernünftig arbeitender und im Sinne des Angelns und der Angler denkender und handelnder Angelverband hätte ein derartiges europäisches Thema zumindest auf europäischer Ebene mit den Verbänden der anderen Anrainerstaaten bearbeiten müssen, um dann, wenn es mehrheitlich für sinnvoll erachtet worden wäre, einen *gemeinsamen und abgestimmten* Beitrag zu leisten.
> Natürlich haben die jetzt getroffenen Beschlüsse auch massive Auswirkungen auf z.B. Bootsvermieter in Dänemark und Südschweden. Und sicherlich wird das Baglimit auch dort einen ganz geringen positiven Einfluss auf die Bestände haben, sofern es denn umgesetzt wird, aber für nachhaltige Bestandsverbesserungen ist die Quote ohnehin immer noch zu hoch, also nützt es de facto letztlich wohl niemandem :c




Aber wenigstens empören sie sich jetzt...|bigeyes#q

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/DAFV-kritisiert-Tagesfanglimit-fuer-Angler

#d


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



> Warum muss man Laichdorsch fangen egal ob Berufsfischer oder Angler.



berufsfischer haben eine schonzeit im feb/märz,(8 wochen)
...glaube ich.

bei anglern jetzt ein baglimit von 3 statt 5 fischen in der zeit.

ich hatte schonmal vor jahren im anglerboard gefragt, 
wegen der laichdorschfänge der angler..
grosser tenor:
"son paar angler können dem bestand ja nichts anhaben" usw.  

traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens empören sie sich jetzt...|bigeyes#q
> 
> http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/DAFV-kritisiert-Tagesfanglimit-fuer-Angler
> 
> #d


Setz ich was entgegen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505



hans albers schrieb:


> berufsfischer haben eine schonzeit im feb/märz, glaube ich
> 
> bei anglern jetzt ein baglimit von 3 statt 5 fischen in der zeit.
> 
> ...


Können sie auch nicht - wenns keine Fischer gäbe, wärs komplett wurscht.

Und auch die Angelkuttereigner und Initiative um DFV und EGOH waren ja mit einer freiwilligen Vereinbarung einverstanden während der Laichzeiten (der realen, nicht wie bisher "festgelegten") nicht mehr in Tiefen unterhalb 20m auf Laichplätzen angeln zu lassen.

Kleinbootfahrer kommen wg. Wetterverhältnisse eh nur selten an diese Plätze zur eher stürmischen (Wettermäßig) Laichzeit..

Erst als der DAFV und der LSFV-SH mit ihren Vorschläge, ohne vorherige Absprache vorpreschte (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505), verabschiedeten die sich davon...


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Das ist die typische Facebook Argumentation der Veg-Fraktion. Dabei wird u.a. vergessen das Fleisch ein deutlich effektiveres Nahrungsmittel ist das in viel kleineren Mengen benötigt wird (wenn damit vernünftig umgegangen wird!) und dass auch sehr viele alltägliche vegetarische Lebensmittel Unmengen Wasser verschwenden, Lebensraum zerstören und vergiften (Einfach mal über Kaffee, Tee, Palmöl, Soja etc informieren) Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, nichts gegen dich, ich kenne deinen persönlichen Lebensstil ja nicht.



Das sind zwar alles punkte die grundsätzlich berechtigung zu haben scheinen, jedoch ist
1. Der nährwert von pflanzlicher nahrung im verhältnis zu benötigten produktionsressourcen wesentlich höher als der von Fleisch.
2. Soja ist hauptsächlich futtermittel, weshalb regenwald abgeholzt wird usw.
3. Ist kaffee usw. Immernoch ein genussmittel
4. Negative auswirkungen durch monokulturen und der produktion auf masse sind natürlich weit verbreitet, dass ist aber nicht der springende punkt, sondern die tatsache, dass eine nachhaltige bevölkerungsernährung nicht mit dem derzeitigen massiven fleischkonsum, eben aufgrund fehlender kapazitäten, vereinbar ist.
5. Ist das ganze hier weeeeeit vom eigentlichen thema entfernt


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich gestern auch im Gespräch mit einem Pilkerhersteller gehört, der bisher hauptsächlich von Ostseepilkern lebte, dass der sich umstellen will in verschiedenste  Richtungen, auch Gelbes Riff, Norwegen etc., aber auch noch weitere interessante Ideen (werde seine Ideen hier nicht breittreten, ist klar)...
> 
> Ob das allerdings ausreicht, was man an Anglern von der Ostsee auf Gelbes Riff etc. umleiten kann, um seine Pilkerfirma weiter am Laufen halten zu können, da bin ich gespannt, wenn jetzt alle Hersteller umschwenken.
> 
> ...



Danke Thomas, das stimmt natürlich. Wer sein Hauptgeschäft für den Einsatz auf Dorsch in der Ostsee ausgelegt hat, wird es sehr schwer ausgleichen oder auffangen können. Daher das angebotene Sortiment erweitern. Die Angelgeschäfte an der Küste werden auch extreme Einbussen haben. Recht hast du auch, wenn du die Anzahl der Ostseepilker mit denen an der Nordsee etc. vergleichst...... hat alles einen bitteren Nachgeschmack


----------



## GandRalf (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Setz ich was entgegen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505



Ich weiß! -Nur der Vollständigkeit halber..


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



> Können sie auch nicht - wenns keine Fischer gäbe, wärs komplett wurscht.




was für eine komische argumentation.

es gibt aber fischer (und das nicht nur seit gestern)
und angler fangen in nicht unerheblichem maße auch biomasse...

also nix wurscht...#h


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



derporto schrieb:


> Der Dorsch ist nun also als Brot- und Butterfisch der Ostseefischer fast weggefallen.
> 
> Jetzt können die Fischer ja endlich anfangen die wieder genesenen Plattenbestände zu dezimieren. Und in 5 Jahren tauschen wir dann wieder. Dann sind die Platten weggefangen und wir dürfen wieder von Meterdorschen träumen #q
> 
> ...




Nicht so ganz. Die Dorschfischer können dürfen nicht einfach so auf andere Fischarten umschwenken.
Das ist alles klar Reglementiert.

Kurz zu Deinen Preisen....Kilo Dorsch..ausgenommen mit Kopf..im Handel...7.50 Euro/kg  Nix mit 24,90 Euro/kg

Ca. 0,70Euro/kg bekommt der Berufsfischer...und davon gibt es in DE 160

Im Ruhrgebiet hat man vor kurzem Opel platt gemacht. X tausend Arbeitsplätze futsch.

Und die Berufsfischer jammern um 160 + einen kleinen Teil der Verarbeitenden Industrie....wobei es eh Absatzprobleme gibt..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Pessimismus ausschalten Leute, da wird man nur krank von#h


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nicht so ganz. Die Dorschfischer können dürfen nicht einfach so auf andere Fischarten umschwenken.
> Das ist alles klar Reglementiert.
> 
> Kurz zu Deinen Preisen....Kilo Dorsch..ausgenommen mit Kopf..im Handel...7.50 Euro/kg  Nix mit 24,90 Euro/kg
> ...



Sicherlich nicht einfach so. Aber auf offiziellen Antrag wird sich das mit Sicherheit machen lassen. Schaffen andere ja auch. 

Tatsächlich waren meine Preise nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Referenz ist die Frischfischtheke unseres Edeka um die Ecke (Hameln). Preis für ganzen Dorsch 1,99 € pro 100 gr, Dorschfilet 2,49 € pro 100 gr, Seelachs 1,79 € pro 100 gr. 

Ich spreche also offensichtlich von Endverbraucherpreisen. Dass ich das KG Dorschfilet direkt beim Ostseefischer oder den umliegenden Fischhandlungen auch für 1,39 € bekommen kann ist klar. Da habe ich aber auch schonmal das KG Steinbutt für 1,69 € 100gr. Dafür zahle ich hier 3,99 € 100gr

Aber letztlich wolltest du glaube ich auf die Relationen von z.B. dem Stellenabbau bei Opel zu den Paar Ostseefischern hinaus.

Da bin ich völlig bei dir. Einstampfen, abwracken, umschulen. Die 160 Münder kriegen wir dann auch noch satt.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

...ich habe übrigens noch bei keiner dänischen Tageszeitung was über das Baglimit für Freizeitfischer gefunden |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wenn da jemand was zu hat, wo bestätigt wird, dass es auch im Kleinen Belt eingeführt wird, bitte Link posten


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Klar dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also nochmal:
> Ja, ICES Gebiete 22-24 (http://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=729)
> 
> Bestand Westdorsch
> das ist das, was reglementiert wurde, für alle, egal woher, die da angeln/fischen wollen


Hier nochmal dokumentiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320785

Vielleicht kümmern die Dänen sich aber nicht um Umsetzung und Kontrolle und sind so nicht so betroffen wie Angler(tourismus) in SH oder MV ..


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...ich habe übrigens noch bei keiner dänischen Tageszeitung was über das Baglimit für Freizeitfischer gefunden |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Wenn da jemand was zu hat, wo bestätigt wird, dass es auch im Kleinen Belt eingeführt wird, bitte Link posten



Dass über das Thema nichts -aber auch gar nichts- in den dänischen Medien zu lesen ist, wundert mich aber doch extrem.

Wie kann das denn sein?! Hier in DE ist es sogar Massenmedienthema.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



derporto schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht einfach so. Aber auf offiziellen Antrag wird sich das mit Sicherheit machen lassen. Schaffen andere ja auch.
> 
> Tatsächlich waren meine Preise nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Referenz ist die Frischfischtheke unseres Edeka um die Ecke (Hameln). Preis für ganzen Dorsch 1,99 € pro 100 gr, Dorschfilet 2,49 € pro 100 gr, Seelachs 1,79 € pro 100 gr.
> 
> ...




Ja, mir ging es gerade wirklich darum, dass man sich Fragen sollte ob man bei den Absatzproblemen, bei den aktuellen Preisen welche die Fischer für 1 kg Dorsch erhalten, es wirklich Sinn macht 160 DE Berufsfischer welche eh Nachwuchssorgen haben künstlich am Leben zu halten?

Wobei ja jetzt auch sicherlich einige die Abwrackprämie in Anspruch nehmen.
Der Aderlaß wird also da sein. So oder so.


----------



## buttweisser (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich lese hier immer nur Fangbeschränkung westl. Ostsee. Was ist denn genau die westl. Ostsee? Das heißt wo gilt denn das Fanglimit und wo nicht und ab wann gilt es nun genau?


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer nur Fangbeschränkung westl. Ostsee. Was ist denn genau die westl. Ostsee? Das heißt wo gilt denn das Fanglimit und wo nicht und ab wann gilt es nun genau?



:vik:

Wurde schon genannt. Thomas hat die Sektoren genau genannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer nur Fangbeschränkung westl. Ostsee. Was ist denn genau die westl. Ostsee? Das heißt wo gilt denn das Fanglimit und wo nicht und ab wann gilt es nun genau?


oooooch echt jetzt, ihr verarscht mich doch??

Zu was bring ich denn die ganzen Infos (und muss mir dann  anhören, ich würd mich wiederholen bzw. mit c+p arbeiten):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also nochmal:
> Ja, ICES Gebiete 22-24 (http://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=729)
> 
> Bestand Westdorsch
> das ist das, was reglementiert wurde, für alle, egal woher, die da angeln/fischen wollen


----------



## buttweisser (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Danke und wie finde ich die Sektoren, gibt es da irgendwo eine Karte dazu?


----------



## Honeyball (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kümmern die Dänen sich aber nicht um Umsetzung und Kontrolle und sind so nicht so betroffen wie Angler(tourismus) in SH oder MV ..



Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Dänen das locker unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Die feiern die 56% ohnehin als Sieg und dass sie ihre Interessen durchgesetzt hätten:

http://www.b.dk/politiko/eu-skaerer-mere-end-halvdelen-af-torskekvoterne-i-oestersoeen



			
				Berlinske Tidende schrieb:
			
		

> Jeg er tilfreds og betragter det som en halv sejr for Danmark, at vi kun endte med en reduktion på 56 procent i den vestlige Østersø og 25 procent i den østlige Østersø, siger fødevareminister Esben Lunde Larsen (V).





			
				notdürftige Übersetzung von mir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zufrieden und betrachte es als halben Sieg für Dänemark, dass wir nur mit einer Reduktion von 56 Prozent in der westlichen Ostsee und 25 Prozent in der östlichen Ostsee endeten, sagt Ernährungsminister Esben Lunde Larsen (V).


----------



## buttweisser (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Danke noch mal für Eure Mühen, ich habs einfach überlesen bei den vielen Beiträgen.


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer nur Fangbeschränkung westl. Ostsee. Was ist denn genau die westl. Ostsee? Das heißt wo gilt denn das Fanglimit und wo nicht und ab wann gilt es nun genau?



ICES-Gebiet 22-24. Wir müssen also künftig nach Polen zum Doschfang.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

Honeyball schrieb:


> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Dänen das locker unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Die feiern die 56% ohnehin als Sieg und dass sie ihre Interessen durchgesetzt hätten:


Seine Fischer sehen das aber anders und wollen jetzt raus aus der EU ;-))
Ist aber anderes Thema, nur der Vollständigkeit halber..



buttweisser schrieb:


> Danke noch mal für Eure Mühen, ich habs einfach überlesen bei den vielen Beiträgen.


passt scho
#6#6#6

kam grade noch rein aus der Medienbeobachtung:
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Wirts...gquote-fuer-Dorsche-auch-fuer-Angler-deutlich


----------



## buttweisser (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Gibt es da nicht auch noch die Russen als Anrainer der Ostsee? Was werden die wohl machen? Oder hab ich das auch überlesen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Sind aber nicht EU; und hier gehts nur EU - Regeln.


----------



## buttweisser (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Genau das meine ich. Die fangen also weiter wie sie wollen. Klasse Lösung für den Dorsch.


----------



## UMueller (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...ich habe übrigens noch bei keiner dänischen Tageszeitung was über das Baglimit für Freizeitfischer gefunden |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Wenn da jemand was zu hat, wo bestätigt wird, dass es auch im Kleinen Belt eingeführt wird, bitte Link posten



Die dänischen Angler gehen hauptsächlich auf Meerforelle. Die interessiert der Dorsch als Angelfisch kaum. Das sagten mir jedenfalls zwei Angler die da schon lange hinfahren. Somit dürfte es zumindest den dänischen Watanglern egal sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Die fangen also weiter wie sie wollen. Klasse Lösung für den Dorsch.



Das ist aber auch Ostdorsch (dems relativ gut gehen soll) bei den Russen (wenns soweit östlich noch Dorsch gibt, schon ziemlich ausgesüsst da, weissw ich nicht (wollte da noch nicht angeln), hier gehts um Westdorsch, anderer Stamm, Russen haben da keine Quote , da nicht EU - ich weiss, das ist alles nicht einfach...


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Die fangen also weiter wie sie wollen. Klasse Lösung für den Dorsch.



Glaub ich nicht.. in EU gewässern gelten immernoch EU richtlinien.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@ honeyball....natürlich ist es hier in der Presse
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/torskekvoter-max-5-hjemtagne-torsk-pr-dag-lystfiskere-i-oestersoeen


----------



## buttweisser (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch Ostdorsch (dems relativ gut gehen soll) bei den Russen (wenns soweit östlich noch Dorsch gibt, schon ziemlich ausgesüsst da, weissw ich nicht (wollte da noch nicht angeln), hier gehts um Westdorsch, anderer Stamm - ich weiss, das ist alles nicht einfach...



Ich habe mich vielleicht etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Ich nehme einmal an, die Russischen Kutter sind hochseetauglich und können dadurch auch Richtung Westen fahren und fischen. Und ich glaube nicht, dass die Dorsche nur im Hoheitsgebiet der EU-Staaten schwimmen. Also fischen die Russen weiter ohne Limit.

Aber wenn man in der EU schon keine logische und vernünftige Lösung findet, wie soll das dann erst mit einem nicht EU-Land gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



matze2004 schrieb:


> @ honeyball....natürlich ist es hier in der Presse
> http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/torskekvoter-max-5-hjemtagne-torsk-pr-dag-lystfiskere-i-oestersoeen


Danke - interessant da (Auswirkungen auf Hobbyfischer (=Angler) werden da aber auch nicht besprochen, nur der Fakt erwähnt.)

Das aber die kleinen Berufskutter auch in der Dorschlaichzeit raus dürfen, das freut die Dänen nach Google-Übersetzer, wo es sinngemäß heisst, dass es gelang,  Schiffe bis zu 15 Metern  auch noch in der Schonzeit bis 20 m fischen  zu lassen, und zwar überall in 22 - 24 ICES....


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht.. in EU gewässern gelten immernoch EU richtlinien.



Die Ostsee ist EU- Gewässer?

:q:q:q|clown:|clown:


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Ostsee ist EU- Gewässer?
> 
> :q:q:q|clown:|clown:



Nö, aber die teile der ostsee, die den großteil des westlichen und östlichen dorschbestands beherbergen.


----------



## fischhändler (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,
wenn die EU alles mit Regeln belegt,
wie hoch ist den die Strafe?


----------



## BertG (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Moin,
ich habe Gestern mit meinen dänischen Sportkollegen telefoniert:
Die dänischen gewerblichen Berufsfischer bekommen von der
EU eine geringere Dorschquote und dürfen ihre Netze etwas
später stellen.
In Dänemark sonst keine Einschränkungen für die Freizeitfischerei.
Alles ohne Gewähr

Gruß

Bert


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

und wer kontrolliert und wer setzt das durch um - gute Frage, die ich nicht beantworten kann.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Nö, aber die teile der ostsee, die den großteil des westlichen und östlichen dorschbestands beherbergen.



Sicher?

Und wie sieht es mit Internationalen Gebieten in der Ostsee aus?

Ich versteh so manche Frage nicht. Es sollte doch wohl klar sein, das eine EU- Regelung nicht für die Nicht EU- Staaten gillt.
Auch sollte klar sein, das russische Schiffe nicht in EU- Hoheitsgewässern auf Dorsche fischen.
Was nicht EU- Staaten in ihren Gewässernund internatioalen Gewässern machen ist relativ denen überlassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



BertG schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe Gestern mit meinen dänischen Sportkollegen telefoniert:
> Die dänischen gewerblichen Berufsfischer bekommen von der
> EU eine geringere Dorschquote und dürfen ihre Netze etwas
> ...


Sehen dänische Zeitungen anders:


matze2004 schrieb:


> @ honeyball....natürlich ist es hier in der Presse
> http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/torskekvoter-max-5-hjemtagne-torsk-pr-dag-lystfiskere-i-oestersoeen


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



BertG schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe Gestern mit meinen dänischen Sportkollegen telefoniert:
> Die dänischen gewerblichen Berufsfischer bekommen von der
> EU eine geringere Dorschquote und dürfen ihre Netze etwas
> ...



Wäre logisch. Die Angeln ja auch nicht auf Dorsch...gibt ja keine Statistik die dies belegt. Also..
:q
:#2:


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



zander67 schrieb:


> Durch das vermehrte Schleppen mit Grundnetzen auf die erhöhten Quoten auf Plattfische wird der Dorsch, wenn vielleicht auch nur indirekt, auch wieder betroffen sein.
> 
> Es ist einfach ein Teufelskreis, mit bestimmten Fangmethoden ist eine nachhaltige Fischerei nun mal nicht möglich.
> Es wird weiterhin unerwünschter Beifang als Möwenfutter wieder über Bord gehen.


 
 Das hast Du gut erkannt. Es wurden ja auch die Quoten für Hering und Sprotte erhöht. Die Fangmenge insgesamt, was alle befischten Arten angeht, hat sich nur wenig bis überhaupt nicht verändert.

 Es wird also so weitergehen, auf der Ostsee wird es in 2017 nicht einen Hol weniger geben, als 2016. 

 Bin mal gespannt, wie das vor allem für den Ostdorsch ausgeht und was an Reglementierungen für 2018 folgt.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Honeyball (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das aber die kleinen Berufskutter auch in der Dorschlaichzeit raus dürfen, das freut die Dänen nach Google-Übersetzer, wo es sinngemäß heisst, dass es gelang,  Schiffe bis zu 15 Metern  auch noch in der Schonzeit bis 20 m fischen  zu lassen, und zwar überall in 22 - 24 ICES....



Stimmt, genau das steht da #d#d#d

Danke Matze für den Link.
Ich hatte nur die Websites der überregionalen Tageszeiten durchstöbert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Tolles Posting.
Beschreibt auch gut das Dilemma (wirtschaftlich wie als Dorschangler)...
Danke.


----------



## offense80 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum die EU nicht wärend der Laichzeit ( liege ich da mit 2 Monaten richtig ) den Fang KOMPLETT verboten haben. So wäre durch das ablaichen doch auch für eine höhere Population gesorg.


( Quelle Wikipedia )
Der Kabeljau ist einer der fruchtbarsten Fische auf der Erde. Im Durchschnitt legt ein Weibchen eine Million Eier, ein fünf Kilogramm schweres kann jedoch 2,5 Millionen, ein zehn Kilogramm wiegendes fünf Millionen und ein Weibchen von 15 kg kann 7,5 Millionen Eier legen. Die höchste Eizahl wurde bei einem 34 kg schweren Weibchen festgestellt und betrug neun Millionen.

Wenn man sieht was für dicke Muttis jedes Jahr auf der Ei******* aus Heiligenhafen an Bord gepumpt wird, kann einem schon schlecht werden. Rechnen wir mal das Schiff ist mit 30 Mann belegt, und jeder fängt 3 Dorsche. Darunter ist jeweils eine Mutti von 10 Kilo. Das sind 5 Millionen Eier weniger pro Angler. Bei 30 Mann 150 Millionen Eier. Das auf 30 Tage gerechnet 4.500.000.000 Eier!!! Und selbst wenn davon nur 10% überleben würden, wäre es schon ein großer Schritt. Und von dem was die Kutter an Laichdorschen wegfangen, möchte ich gar nicht denken.


----------



## Kay63 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.
> Erst einmal vorneweg, da das ja hier auch schon Thema war, es gibt keine unabhängigen Institute. Damit möchte ich hier nicht die Arbeit des TI in Frage stellen, sondern dies als grundsätzliche Erfahrung als Mitarbeiter in schon mehreren sogenannten unabhängigen Instituten widerspiegeln.
> Es gibt immer Drittmittelgeber und viele Schrauben an denen gedreht werden kann.
> Zur Sache
> ...



Find ich Klasse, was Du hier geschrieben hast!
Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.
> Erst einmal vorneweg, da das ja hier auch schon Thema war, es gibt keine unabhängigen Institute. Damit möchte ich hier nicht die Arbeit des TI in Frage stellen, sondern dies als grundsätzliche Erfahrung als Mitarbeiter in schon mehreren sogenannten unabhängigen Instituten widerspiegeln.
> Es gibt immer Drittmittelgeber und viele Schrauben an denen gedreht werden kann.
> Zur Sache
> ...




Wobei Thünen das einzige Institut ist welches seinen Senf dazu abgegeben hat. Kein dänisches, kein schwedische, kein plonisches...etc. (Obwohl es diese gibt)
Nur Thünen und die dummen deutschen Anglervertreter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nochmal danke für auch dieses Posting......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Aber das aller wichtigste ist ,dass die gefundenen Regelungen auch durchgesetzt werden und wer die norw. Fischereiausicht mal erlebt hat der weiß, die meinen es ernst.



Das gilt auch für Dänemark und Deutschland- nämlich die Regelungen einhalten! Im übrigen ist die dänische Fischereiaufsicht auch nicht zimperlich und ich vermute, die Strafen werden in DK deutlich höher als bei uns ausfallen.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie das Baglimit vom Zeitfenster limitiert wird. Wenn mich die Waschpo mittags anhält- wie will sie anhand meiner Filets auf Eis erkennen, ob ich die nicht schon um 23.00 Uhr am Vorabend gefangen habe? Mein Boot ist auch für die Nacht ausgerüstet... Oder wenn der Run der Dorsche beim brandeln um 00.30 Uhr beginnt? Was ist denn wenn ich bei der Kontrolle um 01.00 Uhr 9 Dorsche habe und ich sage, 5 sind vor 00.00 Uhr gefangen worden?

Ist das Baglimit auf Kalendertag oder 24 Stunden ausgelegt? Pro Tour/ Ansitz? Vermutlich alles unbeantwortet. Wie wollen die auf die schnelle eine einheitliche Verordnung auf den Weg bringen? Kontrollen am Strand nach 00.00 Uhr? Vermutlich unrealistisch! Oder der Watangler in der Ostsee- den Kontrolleur will ich sehen.. Kaputze auf und nix hören (oder nix verstehen).

Ich sehe die Umsetzung noch nicht. Wie will man die Anzahl der Kontrollen bis dahin erhöhen? Die Waschpo hat ja nichts zu tun... Ein Fischereiaufseher für die gesamte Küste von Ostholstein- der hat nach 2 Wochen Burnout der arme Kerl.

Sollte es so kommen, sollten wir Angler uns aber trotzdem an die Regelungen halten- für mich so etwas wie ein Ehrenkodex!


----------



## gründler (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Arm ist es das keiner damals nur Ansatzweise das MAul aufgekriegt hat,nun wo das Kind im Brunnen liegt kommen'se raus und können gar nicht genug kriegen und schreien sich die Hälse wund.


So was nennt man bei uns auf'n Dorf Heuchler,Scheinheilige Heuchler...wo es drauf ankam hat keiner die fresse aufgekriegt (ausser nen paar Ausnahmen),seit gestern weiß jeder mehr wie der andere..........


#d


----------



## kati48268 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur Thünen und die dummen deutschen Anglervertreter.


An Intelligenz muss aber nicht nur bei den Angler_vertretern _gezweifelt werden.

Auf Facebook wird die Nummer in den Seiten der Angler-Print-Medien zum Großteil gefeiert ...in den kommentaren der Angler.
"Find das gut, richtig so, 5 Dorsche sind mehr als genug, natürlich müssen auch Angler beim Dorschschutz mitmachen,..." blablabla.

Dabei wird durchaus in einigen der entprechenden Artikel erwähnt, was für ein faules Ei diese Lösung ist.
Es liest nur keine Sau!
Oder sie sind zu dumm zum Verstehen.
In der Schlagzeile steht was von "Dorschschutz" und all die, die eine Meinung haben müssen, aber in der Schule nur Singen und Klatschen hatten, sind begeistert.

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass es ganz toll ist, dass kaum ein Medienvertreter die offiziellen Meldungen kommentiert.
Ob die auch kein Wort von dem verstehen, was da eigentlich passiert ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sollte es so kommen, sollten wir Angler uns aber trotzdem an die Regelungen halten- für mich so etwas wie ein Ehrenkodex!


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, das sehen nicht alle/viele so........
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Ist aber nur Anmerkung, da nicht direkt zum Thema..

Ausser, dass ich durchaus denke, dass es viele Schlupflochsucher geben wird....

Das hier wird wohl trotzdem zum tragen kommen, damals (Juli letztes Jahr, als wir anfingen zu berichten, gings noch um 10 Dorsche/Angler/Tag:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> *Tagesfangbegrenzung, mögliche Folgen*
> 
> *Der vorbildliche schützende Angelfischer in den Augen der Verbände:*
> ...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auf Facebook wird die Nummer in den Seiten der Angler-Print-Medien zum Großteil gefeiert ...in den kommentaren der Angler.
> "Find das gut, richtig so, 5 Dorsche sind mehr als genug, natürlich müssen auch Angler beim Dorschschutz mitmachen,..." blablabla.


Das Ding ist, die Leute denken nicht weiter als bis zum Mittag. 

Denn es betrifft Sie auch nicht direkt, da die meisten eh Dorsch angeln. Und einen Fisch zu schützen klingt ja in erster Instanz total toll, so wie es einem die Medien, Tierrechtler und andere Pfeifen verkaufen wollen. Nur schnallt keiner die Sinnlosigkeit dahinter, denn dafür müsste man ja lesen, zuhören und nachdenken.

Aber ja, die Facebook Kommentare und auch einige wenige hier im Thread lassen schon an den Verstand zweifeln. Traurig...


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht was für dicke Muttis jedes Jahr auf der Ei******* aus Heiligenhafen an Bord gepumpt wird, kann einem schon schlecht werden. Rechnen wir mal das Schiff ist mit 30 Mann belegt, und jeder fängt 3 Dorsche. Darunter ist jeweils eine Mutti von 10 Kilo. Das sind 5 Millionen Eier weniger pro Angler. Bei 30 Mann 150 Millionen Eier. Das auf 30 Tage gerechnet 4.500.000.000 Eier!!! Und selbst wenn davon nur 10% überleben würden, wäre es schon ein großer Schritt. Und von dem was die Kutter an Laichdorschen wegfangen, möchte ich gar nicht denken.


 
Daran sieht man, dass Du da noch nie mitgefahren bist. So ein Unsinn, jeder ne Mutti mit 10 KG, da kommen, wenns gut läuft 1-2 größere Fische pro Tag hoch, der Rest ist auch nur normaler Durchschnitt.

Solltest da wirklich mal mitfahren, da kannste auch wunderbar die Schlepperei nahe der Fahrrinne beobachten und abends im Dunkeln dann die Schleppfischer, die in Heiligenhafen an der Fischhalle ausladen.

Vor allem auch zentnerweise Dorschrogen.

Warum die das machen, kann nur mit der Quotenregelung zusammenhängen, das Fleisch der Laichdorsche ist qualitativ bei weitem nicht so gut, wie das der Sommer-/Herbstdorsche. Aber offensichtlich gilt, wer zuerst fängt, solange es noch nicht erfüllte Quoten gibt, der darf das wohl, egal was da angelandet wird.

Aber schön, dass Du bei tausenden Tonnen kommerziellen Fang im Jahr genau den an den Pranger stellst, der in diesem Jahr an ganzen 3 Tagen Fische über 10 KG an Bord befördern konnte.

http://www.ms-einigkeit.de/Service/Buchungsanfragen/Hitparade_2016/hitparade_2016.html

Grüße Sven


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das gilt auch für Dänemark und Deutschland- nämlich die Regelungen einhalten! Im übrigen ist die dänische Fischereiaufsicht auch nicht zimperlich und ich vermute, die Strafen werden in DK deutlich höher als bei uns ausfallen.
> 
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie das Baglimit vom Zeitfenster limitiert wird. Wenn mich die Waschpo mittags anhält- wie will sie anhand meiner Filets auf Eis erkennen, ob ich die nicht schon um 23.00 Uhr am Vorabend gefangen habe? Mein Boot ist auch für die Nacht ausgerüstet... Oder wenn der Run der Dorsche beim brandeln um 00.30 Uhr beginnt? Was ist denn wenn ich bei der Kontrolle um 01.00 Uhr 9 Dorsche habe und ich sage, 5 sind vor 00.00 Uhr gefangen worden?
> 
> ...



Zum Thema Kontrollen:
Die wird es wohl nicht flächendeckend geben können. 

Daher bleiben nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

Entweder man spricht drakonische Strafen aus, pro Dorsch zuviel 1000€ Strafe  oder man vertraut darauf, dass sich die Angler einfach dran halten und kontrolliert das nicht gesondert. 

Sondern nur als einen weiteren Punkt einer ohnehin stattfindenden Kontrolle (wie bisher z.B. Schonmaß oder ensptrechende Küstenerlaubnisscheine).

Zweiteres halte ich für wahrscheinlich. 

Ich denke dass die 5 Dorsche wohl pro Kalendertag gelten werden. Aber auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte sowie die ausformulierten Regelungen darf man gespannt sein.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das Ding ist, die Leute denken nicht weiter als bis zum Mittag.
> 
> Denn es betrifft Sie auch nicht direkt, da die meisten eh Dorsch angeln. Und einen Fisch zu schützen klingt ja in erster Instanz total toll, so wie es einem die Medien, Tierrechtler und andere Pfeifen verkaufen wollen. Nur schnallt keiner die Sinnlosigkeit dahinter, denn dafür müsste man ja lesen, zuhören und nachdenken.
> 
> Aber ja, die Facebook Kommentare und auch einige wenige hier im Thread lassen schon an den Verstand zweifeln. Traurig...




In DE brauch nur wer das Wort SCHUTZ in den Mund nehmen...schon gehen die Köpfe und Finger hoch  und die Gehirne aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



matze2004 schrieb:


> @ honeyball....natürlich ist es hier in der Presse
> http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/torskekvoter-max-5-hjemtagne-torsk-pr-dag-lystfiskere-i-oestersoeen




Die Kommentare/ Meinungen der Dänen sind auch sehr unterschiedlich bei dem Thema!

Mit meinen geringen Kentnissen an dänisch habe ich nur mal ein paar Beispiele herausgesucht, natürlich ohne Gewähr, z.B.

"Es ist völlig lächerlich, Angler können nie eine Gefahr für die Bestände sein .. Wer soll das nur kontrollieren??? Jesus, die Politik ist so von der Realität entfernt"

"Was ist wenn jemand nicht bis 5 zählen kann?"

" Stellen Sie sich vor 10 Boote mit 12 Anglern fangen 25 kg pro Tag von Oktober bis März, welche Menge insgesamt"

"Fischer sollen dadurch überleben, werden sie aber nicht"

"Kommerzielle Fischer können dadurch nicht überleben"

"Es ist eine wirklich gute Idee. Ich habe mich immer gefragt, warum es keine Einschränkungen für Angler beim Fang auf große Laichdorsche im Belt gibt"

Also ähnlich geteilt wie bei uns...


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wenn ich hier schon höre, dass einige öffentlich kundtun, dass sie das fanglimit nicht einhalten wollen und werden, stößt es mir übel auf. Wenn ihr die schwierigkeit von flächendeckenden kontrollen für ein argument haltet, dann bin ich dafür, dass man den dorschfang einfach ganz verbietet für angler? Zumindest als außenstehender würde ich das antworten. Wenn man sich nicht an die neuen regeln hält, wird man halt komplett ausgeschlossen, dann sind auch kontrollen viel einfacher, und man braucht sich keine gedanken darüber machen, wie zu kontrollieren sei, ob man 5 der 10 dorsche nicht schon um 11 abends am vortag gefangen hat, oder dass man nicht einfach immer wieder mit dem boot pendelt, um 5 dorsche zuhause abzuliefern und dann weiter zu angeln. In diesem sinne ist die darstellung von thomas mit den anglertypen für mich erschreckend, ich wundere mich, warum ihr euch wundert, dass die öffentlichkeit sich angesichts eines solchen verhaltens immer weiter gegen angler richtet. Überall, an eigentlich jedem angelgewässer liegen wurmdosen, hakenpackungen, fische werden behandelt wie dreck, auch und vor allem untermaßige und geschonte, und dazu kommt noch die gier, sich nicht an fangbeschränkungen zu halten? Ich habe immer weniger verständnis für das klagen der angler, wenn man sich am wasser wie ein unerzogenes kleinkind verhält. Wenn es jetzt ein limit gibt, dann ist das so. Basta. Und das hat auch nichts mit der gerechtigkeit des vorgestern beschlossenen zu tun.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier schon höre, dass einige öffentlich kundtun, dass sie das fanglimit nicht einhalten wollen und werden, stößt es mir übel auf. Wenn ihr die schwierigkeit von flächendeckenden kontrollen für ein argument haltet, dann bin ich dafür, dass man den dorschfang einfach ganz verbietet für angler? Zumindest als außenstehender würde ich das antworten. Wenn man sich nicht an die neuen regeln hält, wird man halt komplett ausgeschlossen, dann sind auch kontrollen viel einfacher, und man braucht sich keine gedanken darüber machen, wie zu kontrollieren sei, ob man 5 der 10 dorsche nicht schon um 11 abends am vortag gefangen hat, oder dass man nicht einfach immer wieder mit dem boot pendelt, um 5 dorsche zuhause abzuliefern und dann weiter zu angeln. In diesem sinne ist die darstellung von thomas mit den anglertypen für mich erschreckend, ich wundere mich, warum ihr euch wundert, dass die öffentlichkeit sich angesichts eines solchen verhaltens immer weiter gegen angler richtet. Überall, an eigentlich jedem angelgewässer liegen wurmdosen, hakenpackungen, fische werden behandelt wie dreck, auch und vor allem untermaßige und geschonte, und dazu kommt noch die gier, sich nicht an fangbeschränkungen zu halten? Ich habe immer weniger verständnis für das klagen der angler, wenn man sich am wasser wie ein unerzogenes kleinkind verhält. Wenn es jetzt ein limit gibt, dann ist das so. Basta. Und das hat auch nichts mit der gerechtigkeit des vorgestern beschlossenen zu tun.




Immer diese......Obrigkeitshörigkeit

Hälst Du Dich im Strassenverkehr penibel an die Vorschriften?

Die Berufsfischer mit ihren Schleppnetzen und Quoten...sind doch das Problem und nicht der Angler.
Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde sind Quoten für Hering  Platte etc. erhöht worden.
Heisst die Kutter dürfen öfters raus fahren und auch eine Menge mehr Beifang in den Netzen haben..welcher dann....rabiat wieder über Bord geht.
Und darunter wird auch Dorsch sein..

Statt solche Kommentare gegen Angler raus zu posaunen solltest Du mal an anderer Stelle tätig werden.

Hinzu kommt...vor diesem Baglimit für Angler...hat einem der Dorschbestand auchnicht interessiert. Es wurde gefangen was möglich war. Auch von den lieben Küstenbewohnern.

Und jetzt spielst Du Dich als Moralapostel auf ..? Weil eine Behörde ein Baglimit auf Grund zweifelhafter Statistiken erlassen hat. Usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Spätestens an der Stelle wo die absolute Quote 2017 mehr als doppelt so hoch ist wie die vom ,ich nenne es jetzt mal, eigenen Institut, empfohlene sollte klar sein, dass diese Entscheidung nichts mit Daten zu tun hat. Alle sonstigen Dinge wie eben auch das Baglimit sind "Nebenkriegsschauplätze"
> die nur als "Verkaufsargumente" herhalten sollen. Das ist Politik und im speziellen auf EU-ebene eine bisweilen nur schwer zu ertragende Praxis. Da können Sie , egal ob vorher oder nachher, schreien wie Sie wollen, diese "faulen Kompromisse" sind nicht zu verhindern.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Über 30 Jahre gemeinsame Fischereipolitik in der EU haben die Dorschpopulation in diesen Zustand geraten lassen, das sagt eigentlich alles!


Sehr gut analysiert.
Danke.


----------



## Lommel (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier schon höre, dass einige öffentlich kundtun, dass sie das fanglimit nicht einhalten wollen und werden, stößt es mir übel auf. Wenn ihr die schwierigkeit von flächendeckenden kontrollen für ein argument haltet, dann bin ich dafür, dass man den dorschfang einfach ganz verbietet für angler? Zumindest als außenstehender würde ich das antworten. Wenn man sich nicht an die neuen regeln hält, wird man halt komplett ausgeschlossen, dann sind auch kontrollen viel einfacher, und man braucht sich keine gedanken darüber machen, wie zu kontrollieren sei, ob man 5 der 10 dorsche nicht schon um 11 abends am vortag gefangen hat, oder dass man nicht einfach immer wieder mit dem boot pendelt, um 5 dorsche zuhause abzuliefern und dann weiter zu angeln. In diesem sinne ist die darstellung von thomas mit den anglertypen für mich erschreckend, ich wundere mich, warum ihr euch wundert, dass die öffentlichkeit sich angesichts eines solchen verhaltens immer weiter gegen angler richtet. Überall, an eigentlich jedem angelgewässer liegen wurmdosen, hakenpackungen, fische werden behandelt wie dreck, auch und vor allem untermaßige und geschonte, und dazu kommt noch die gier, sich nicht an fangbeschränkungen zu halten? Ich habe immer weniger verständnis für das klagen der angler, wenn man sich am wasser wie ein unerzogenes kleinkind verhält. Wenn es jetzt ein limit gibt, dann ist das so. Basta. Und das hat auch nichts mit der gerechtigkeit des vorgestern beschlossenen zu tun.



Wenn man aber den Schutz der Dorsche wirklich ernstnehmen würde, müsste man beim Hauptverursacher ansetzen und das ist nun mal die gewerbliche Angelei mit ihren Schleppnetzen. Stattdessen setzt man bei der Freizeitangelei an, was soll das jetzt dem Dorsch bringen?

Das man sich aber an bestehende Regelungen halten sollte, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



zander67 schrieb:


> Es wird immer welche geben, die sich an irgend etwas nicht halten.
> Nach Deiner Argumentation müsste man das Auto fahren ja dann auch verbieten.
> 
> VG



Es geht mir nicht um einzelfälle, sondern den tenor, der sich immer weiter herauskristallisiert (unter anderem ein eigener thread, der die legitimation diskutiert(!)).


----------



## kati48268 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kontrollen:
> Die wird es wohl nicht flächendeckend geben können.
> 
> Daher bleiben nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
> ...


Man macht es wie beim Rauchverbot in Kneipen und nimmt den Kapitän mit in die Haftung - schon läuft das.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man macht es wie beim Rauchverbot in Kneipen und nimmt den Kapitän mit in die Haftung - schon läuft das.



Ich hatte mir das posten dieses Lösungsweges verkniffen!|supergri


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Immer diese......Obrigkeitshörigkeit
> 
> Hälst Du Dich im Strassenverkehr penibel an die Vorschriften?
> 
> ...


Genau diese einstellung ist das problem. Vielleicht sollten die angler weniger rumheulen, und mal ihrer selbst zugesprochenen funktion als naturschützer nachkommen, indem sie die beschränkung annehmen und gleichzeitig die 50 statt 80% kritisieren. Aber: die aussage, die hier immer wieder hervorkommt, ist: die politik ist ********, die fischer sind ********, also können wir auch ******** sein! Bzw. Die neuen regelungen bevorteilen ausländer wie zb dänen ( was ich immer noch für weit hergeholt halte), und der dorschbestand wird sich vermutlich eh nicht erholen, also scheiss drauf, wir werden teilhaben an der bestandsvernichtung!!


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Genau diese einstellung ist das problem. Vielleicht sollten die angler weniger rumheulen, und mal ihrer selbst zugesprochenen funktion als naturschützer nachkommen, indem sie die beschränkung annehmen und gleichzeitig die 50 statt 80% kritisieren. Aber: die aussage, die hier immer wieder hervorkommt, ist: die politik ist ********, die fischer sind ********, also können wir auch ******** sein! Bzw. Die neuen regelungen bevorteilen ausländer wie zb dänen ( was ich immer noch für weit hergeholt halte), und der dorschbestand wird sich vermutlich eh nicht erholen, also scheiss drauf, wir werden teilhaben an der bestandsvernichtung!!



Dein Irrtum. Der Angler ist Naturnutzer kein Schützer.
Jemand der Angelt schützt nicht die Natur.
Diesen Schützerwahn drängen uns die Verbände auf.

Berufsfischer sind Berufsfischer und keine Berufsnaturschützer.

Und dies hat auch nichts mit meiner Einstellung zu tun.
Und geschützt wird hier mit dieser EU- Regelung nix.

Das hat sogar der dumme DAFV kapiert.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> ......also scheiss drauf, wir werden teilhaben an der bestandsvernichtung!!



Warum dann überhaupt ans baglimit halten, wenn eh nix zu retten ist?

Jede Vorschrift begründet ihre Einhaltung nicht aus ihrem bloßen Dasein (BASTA), sondern aus der (überwiegenden) Akzeptanz ihres Regelungsgehaltes, welcher bestimmt wird von Sinn und Zweck der Zielerreichung!


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> @ boardsurfer,
> 
> nennen Sie mir auch nur eine Regel, Gesetz oder sonstiges, welche nicht von einem Teil der Betroffenen übertreten werden. Das trifft auf Angler eben auch zu. Bei aller Romantisierung des gewissenhaften Anglers, sollte man die Realität nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.
> Und deswegen die berechtigte Frage, wie soll das kontrolliert werden?



Wie wird eine fangbegrenzung an binnengewässern denn besser kontrolliert? Also sollten wir diese abschaffen? Sicherlich hätte es bessere möglichkeitrn wie entnahmefenster und schonzeit gegeben, aber es ist nun eine fangbegrenzung geworden, und zu diskutieren, ob man sich dran hält, halte ich in einem öffentlichen, die anglergemeinschaft repräsentierenden forum für sehr fragwürdig


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dein Irrtum. Der Angler ist Naturnutzer kein Schützer.
> Jemand der Angelt schützt nicht die Natur.
> Diesen Schützerwahn drängen uns die Verbände auf.
> 
> ...



Bei dir geb ichs auf..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Genau diese einstellung ist das problem. Vielleicht sollten die angler weniger rumheulen, und mal ihrer selbst zugesprochenen funktion als naturschützer nachkommen, indem sie die beschränkung annehmen und gleichzeitig die 50 statt 80% kritisieren. Aber: die aussage, die hier immer wieder hervorkommt, ist: die politik ist ********, die fischer sind ********, also können wir auch ******** sein! Bzw. Die neuen regelungen bevorteilen ausländer wie zb dänen ( was ich immer noch für weit hergeholt halte), und der dorschbestand wird sich vermutlich eh nicht erholen, also scheiss drauf, wir werden teilhaben an der bestandsvernichtung!!



Nehmen sie doch auch nun in 2017 an, nur wenn man eine Beschränkung auferlegt bekommt, möchte man auch deren Nutzen sehen-den wird es aber nicht geben, wenn der Kleinbootangler zb nach dem 5 Dorsch einpackt und paar hundert Meter weiter der Schleppnetzkutter eben dann die Dorsche fängt die die Angler zum Dorschschutz nicht fangen durften.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Warum dann überhaupt ans baglimit halten, wenn eh nix zu retten ist?
> 
> Jede Vorschrift begründet ihre Einhaltung nicht aus ihrem bloßen Dasein (BASTA), sondern aus der (überwiegenden) Akzeptanz ihres Regelungsgehaltes, welcher bestimmt wird von Sinn und Zweck der Zielerreichung!



Es ist nicht meine meinung das nichts zu retten ist- das ist die aussage vieler anderer hier. Wie ich einige seiten zuvor bereits erläutert habe, sehe ich die angler sehr wohl in der pflicht, da es einfach fakt ist (jaja, die thünenstudie ist nicht repräsentiv usw, die angler fangen jährlich fast garnix), dass die angler einen hohen anteil haben und der ebenso eingedämmt werden muss, wie der der fischer. Dass hier vielleicht die quotenminderung zu deutlich abgemildert wurde für die berufsfischer, ist kein freifahrtsschein für die angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> @ boardsurfer,
> 
> nennen Sie mir auch nur eine Regel, Gesetz oder sonstiges, welche nicht von einem Teil der Betroffenen übertreten werden. Das trifft auf Angler eben auch zu.


Hatte ich ja schon drauf hingewiesen, dass das blauäugig (milde formuliert) wäre, es anders zu sehen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sollte es so kommen, sollten wir Angler uns aber trotzdem an die Regelungen halten- für mich so etwas wie ein Ehrenkodex!
> ...


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Nehmen sie doch auch nun in 2017 an, nur wenn man eine Beschränkung auferlegt bekommt, möchte man auch deren Nutzen sehen-den wird es aber nicht geben, wenn der Kleinbootangler zb nach dem 5 Dorsch einpackt und paar hundert Meter weiter der Schleppnetzkutter eben dann die Dorsche fängt die die Angler zum Dorschschutz nicht fangen durften.



 Bitte ignoriert nicht die starke quotenminderung auch für berufsfischer und den definitiv nicht marginalen anteil der dorschfänge durch angler. Dies zu ignorieren ist grundbaustein eurer argumentation.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Nehmen sie doch auch nun in 2017 an, nur wenn man eine Beschränkung auferlegt bekommt, möchte man auch deren Nutzen sehen-den wird es aber nicht geben, wenn der Kleinbootangler zb nach dem 5 Dorsch einpackt und paar hundert Meter weiter der Schleppnetzkutter eben dann die Dorsche fängt die die Angler zum Dorschschutz nicht fangen durften.




und Meeresboden zerstört.
Halb toten Beifang über die Reeling kippt.
Und evtl. sogar zu kleinen Fang gegen den späteren besseren Fang auf See austauscht.

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article113981528/Fischer-toben-wegen-Kameraueberwachung-durch-EU.html


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Es sagt doch auch keiner, dass man sich als Angler nicht am Schutz des Dorsches beteiligen sollte!
Nur sollte im Ergebnis jeder Ein- oder Beschränkung einer bisherigen Freiheit auch der Schutz des Dorsches als tatsächliche Rechtfertigung stehen. 
Bei dem derzeitigen Rumgerechne und Quotenschachern geht es doch aber gerade nicht um den Schutz des Dorsches, sondern um die Verfolgung ganz anderer Interessen. Sonst hätte man nämlich tatsächlich abgesenkt und nicht nur umverteilt.
Und es ist höchst zweifelhaft, ob diese Interessen den gleichen Stellenwert wie den eigentlich angedachten aber verfehlten Schutz des Dorsches erreichen, um die bisherigen Unbeschränktheit der Entnahme durch Angler zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Bis jetzt von vielen nur Gerede um den heißen Brei, wenn man es richtig machen "wöllte" sollte die gesamte Fischerei auf Dorsch für 2 Jahre dicht gemacht werden.
Ich wohne an der Küste und halte Tagesfänge auf dem Kutter von teilweise 30-40 Fischen pro Angler die dann 2-3 Tage auf dem Wasser sind für doch sehr bedenklich.
Da kommt in mir wieder hoch das mir keiner von den Jungs erzählen soll es wäre alles nur für den Eigenbedarf.
Wir haben es uns doch zu einem gewissen Teil selbst kaputtgemacht ,wenn solche Zahlen an gewisse Institutionen gehen .Die haben sich einen Reim darauf gemacht und scheixxen uns jetzt mit ihrer Lobby vor den Koffer.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich will gar nich wissen, wie viele Angler nötig sind um das zu fangen was ein einziger Fischer mit seinem Kutter in wenigen Stunden an Land holt. Ich glaube auch nicht das Angler so viel Einfluss auf den Bestand haben.

Ist doch eigentlich eh alles unsinnig. Jetzt dürfen die Fischer eben mehr andere Arten fangen...so lange bis wieder alles einbricht und dann gibts eben solche Limits für den Angler auch für Scholle u Co....weil wir alles leer machen^^ Kommt bestimmt noch...


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt von vielen nur Gerede um den heißen Brei, wenn man es richtig machen "wöllte" sollte die gesamte Fischerei auf Dorsch für 2 Jahre dicht gemacht werden.
> Ich wohne an der Küste und halte Tagesfänge auf dem Kutter von teilweise 30-40 Fischen pro Angler die dann 2-3 Tage auf dem Wasser sind für doch sehr bedenklich.
> Da kommt in mir wieder hoch das mir keiner von den Jungs erzählen soll es wäre alles nur für den Eigenbedarf.
> Wir haben es uns doch zu einem gewissen Teil selbst kaputtgemacht ,wenn solche Zahlen an gewisse Institutionen gehen .Die haben sich einen Reim darauf gemacht und scheixxen uns jetzt mit ihrer Lobby vor den Koffer.



Betrifft aber auch die Einheimischen welche evtl. pro Tag weniger Fang mitnehmen aber dafür kurz hintereinander häufiger auf dem Wasser sind.


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@Sharpo
Ich gebe dir Recht und diese schwarzen Schafe gibt es hier bei allen Fischarten für eine Fangmengen begrenzung besteht.
Wie schon gesagt wir machen es uns selbst durch solche Knaller kaputt


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nur sollte im Ergebnis jeder Ein- oder Beschränkung einer bisherigen Freiheit auch der Schutz des Dorsches als tatsächliche Rechtfertigung stehen.
> Bei dem derzeitigen Rumgerechne und Quotenschachern geht es doch aber gerade nicht um den Schutz des Dorsches, sondern um die Verfolgung ganz anderer Interessen. Sonst hätte man nämlich tatsächlich abgesenkt und nicht nur umverteilt.


 
 So schauts aus. Selbst ein komplettes Angelverbot in den Laichgebieten (z.B. Fehmarnbelt) von Januar bis März wäre von den meisten Anglern mitgetragen worden, wenn zugleich die Berufsfischer dort ebenfalls hätten aufs Fischen verzichten müssten.

 Die getroffene Regelung bringt rein garnix für den Dorsch, deshalb spielt das auch keine Rolle, ob ich nach den ersten 5 Dorschen nochmal rausfahre oder zur Fischhalle und dort den Fisch kaufe. Mit auf die Reise in der gewünschten Anzahl geht der Dorsch sowieso, ich fange den allerdings schonender für die Umwelt, als die Netzschlepper , deshalb ist das auch besser für die Umwelt.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nur solche schwarzen Schafe fallen bei einer ordentlichen Fangermittlung auf und werden nicht als Standard einer jeglichen Berechnung zugrunde gelegt!


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht das Angler so viel Einfluss auf den Bestand haben.


Dieser glaube ist das problem, weshalb diese diskussion an die wand fährt.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nee, das Problem ist, dass Du nicht merkst, dass diese Quotenregelung dem Dorsch nicht hilft!


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @Sharpo
> Ich gebe dir Recht und diese schwarzen Schafe gibt es hier bei allen Fischarten für eine Fangmengen begrenzung besteht.
> Wie schon gesagt wir machen es uns selbst durch solche Knaller kaputt



Wir lassen es uns kaputt machen.
Was diese EU- Regelung auch eindeutig zeigt.


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Übermut und Übermaß hat noch nie gut getan


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> So schauts aus. Selbst ein komplettes Angelverbot in den Laichgebieten (z.B. Fehmarnbelt) von Januar bis März wäre von den meisten Anglern mitgetragen worden, wenn zugleich die Berufsfischer dort ebenfalls hätten aufs Fischen verzichten müssten.
> 
> Die getroffene Regelung bringt rein garnix für den Dorsch, deshalb spielt das auch keine Rolle, ob ich nach den ersten 5 Dorschen nochmal rausfahre oder zur Fischhalle und dort den Fisch kaufe. Mit auf die Reise in der gewünschten Anzahl geht der Dorsch sowieso, ich fange den allerdings schonender für die Umwelt, als die Netzschlepper , deshalb ist das auch besser für die Umwelt.
> 
> Grüße Sven


Ich finde deinen beitrag sehr gut als veranschaulichung:
1. Berufsfischer haben im gegensatz zu anglern ein fangverbot in der laichzeit.
2. "Mit auf die reise in der gewünschten anzahl geht der dorsch sowieso" sagt schon alles über den hintergrund der meisten hier aus. Es geht euch nicht um den dorsch, sondern darum, eure fangmassen zu erreichen, ungeachtet dessen, was der bestand verträgt. Ich will meinen ostseedorsch, koste es was es wolle.. egoistischer geht es kaum, wenn alle diese einstellung haben, dann sollte vielleicht doch der gesamte dorschfang verboten werden, wenn man sich vor einer nachhaltigem bewirtschaftung sträubt.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> ich finde deinen beitrag sehr gut als veranschaulichung:
> 1. Berufsfischer haben im gegensatz zu anglern ein fangverbot in der laichzeit.
> 2. "mit auf die reise in der gewünschten anzahl geht der dorsch sowieso" sagt schon alles über den hintergrund der meisten hier aus. Es geht euch nicht um den dorsch, sondern darum, eure fangmassen zu erreichen, ungeachtet dessen, was der bestand verträgt. Ich will meinen ostseedorsch, koste es was es wolle.. Egoistischer geht es kaum, wenn alle diese einstellung haben, dann sollte vielleicht doch der gesamte dorschfang verboten werden, wenn man sich vor einer nachhaltigem bewirtschaftung sträubt.



das ist keine nachhaltige bewirtschaftung!!

Von Deinen polemischen Argumenten (fangmasse erreichen, koste es was es wolle) redet hier keiner.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nee, das Problem ist, dass Du nicht merkst, dass diese Quotenregelung dem Dorsch nicht hilft!


Stimmt, eine reduzierung von faktisch über 60% der fangmenge hilft rein gar nichts.......
In worten: SECHZIG und nicht SECHS. 
Und weil die forderung der wissenschaft, die ihr im übrigen mittels eurer kritik an dee thünenstudie infrage stellt, nicht gänzlich umgesetzt wird, haben 60% keine auswirkung. Alles klar.


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich wohne an der Küste und halte Tagesfänge auf dem Kutter von teilweise 30-40 Fischen pro Angler die dann 2-3 Tage auf dem Wasser sind für doch sehr bedenklich.


 
 Ein solcher Fang reicht bei einmal Fisch die Woche für die Familie (3-4 Personen) und im Schnitt 45-er Dorschen nicht mal ein Jahr lang.

 Fisch gibt's aber meist trotzdem einmal die Woche, ob der selbst gefangen ist oder gekauft, spielt für den Dorsch keine Rolle, höchstens für den Zustand des Meeresgrundes.

 Ich versteh das nicht, man sollte froh um jeden Angler sein, der sich seine Nahrung selbst und umweltschonend fängt. Und Geld in strukturarme Regionen bringt. Umsonst ist der im (Angel-) Urlaub gefangene Fisch nämlich nicht.

 Wäre es Dir lieber, wenn alle nur noch Fischstäbchen kaufen?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Es geht euch nicht um den dorsch, sondern darum, eure fangmassen zu erreichen, ungeachtet dessen, was der bestand verträgt. Ich will meinen ostseedorsch, koste es was es wolle.. egoistischer geht es kaum, wenn alle diese einstellung haben, dann sollte vielleicht doch der gesamte dorschfang verboten werden, wenn man sich vor einer nachhaltigem bewirtschaftung sträubt.



Nö, haltlose Unterstellung. 

Ich habe nun aber eher den Eindruck Du versuchst mit solchen Äußerungen -nach der nun auch bei Dir eingetretenen Erkenntnis, dass die Quote in der vorliegenden Version Blödsinn ist- nur noch unsinnigerweise pauschal diffamierend zu provozieren.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> das ist keine nachhaltige bewirtschaftung!!
> 
> Von Deinen polemischen Argumenten (fangmasse erreichen, koste es was es wolle) redet hier keiner.



Doch, siehe vorangestelltes zitat, derartige äußerungen werden getätigt. Ebenso muss ich für dich wohl zum 10ten mal betonen, dass die jetzige quote vielleicht nicht angemessen ist, aber man sich nicht über die beschränkung für angler beschweren, sowie die jetzige regelung als nutzlos verteufeln darf.


----------



## seeschwalbe (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um einzelfälle, sondern den tenor, der sich immer weiter herauskristallisiert (unter anderem ein eigener thread, der die legitimation diskutiert(!)).


Bist Du Mitglied beim NABU oder Peta?
So ein Stuss reden nur die!


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Ich finde deinen beitrag sehr gut als veranschaulichung:
> 1. Berufsfischer haben im gegensatz zu anglern ein fangverbot in der laichzeit.
> 2. "Mit auf die reise in der gewünschten anzahl geht der dorsch sowieso" sagt schon alles über den hintergrund der meisten hier aus. Es geht euch nicht um den dorsch, sondern darum, eure fangmassen zu erreichen, ungeachtet dessen, was der bestand verträgt. Ich will meinen ostseedorsch, koste es was es wolle.. egoistischer geht es kaum, wenn alle diese einstellung haben, dann sollte vielleicht doch der gesamte dorschfang verboten werden, wenn man sich vor einer nachhaltigem bewirtschaftung sträubt.


 
 Ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, was du für ein Problem hast. Jahrelang bekommt man eingetrichtert, dass angeln nur zum Zweck des Nahrungserwerbes zulässig ist und man dabei keinen Spaß empfinden darf und jetzt meckerst Du auch noch rum und wirfst mir Egoismus vor, weil ich was Bestimmtes beim Essen bevorzuge. Bist Du Veganer? Und lässt Du dir vorschreiben, was auf deinem Teller landet?


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nö, haltlose Unterstellung.
> 
> Ich habe nun aber eher den Eindruck Du versuchst mit solchen Äußerungen -nach der nun auch bei Dir eingetretenen Erkenntnis, dass die Quote in der vorliegenden Version Blödsinn ist- nur noch unsinnigerweise pauschal diffamierend zu provozieren.


Die quote ist nicht ausreichend gedrosselt worden, ja- die einschränkung für angler ist berechtigt. Wenn hier leute argumentieren, dass die beschränkungen für angler ungerechtfertigt sind, da die angler einen nur geringen anteil haben, man über die wirtschaftliche bedeutung des angeltourismus argumentiert und bewusst öffentlich kundtut, die regeln zu missachten, dann geht es für mich um die eigene fanggier, und nicht das schonen der bestände.


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Bist Du Mitglied beim NABU oder Peta?
> So ein Stuss reden nur die!


 
 Gut erkannt, Diskussion damit für mich beendet.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Bist Du Mitglied beim NABU oder Peta?
> So ein Stuss reden nur die!



Nein, ich bin angler und zeige die traurige wahrheit auf, nichts anderes. Dass ihr sie nicht verkraftet, ist zu erkennen. Im übrigen ist zb peta gänzlich gegen fischfang, auch den kommerziellen.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Stimmt, eine reduzierung von faktisch über 60% der fangmenge hilft rein gar nichts.......
> In worten: SECHZIG und nicht SECHS.
> Und weil die forderung der wissenschaft, die ihr im übrigen mittels eurer kritik an dee thünenstudie infrage stellt, nicht gänzlich umgesetzt wird, haben 60% keine auswirkung. Alles klar.



Du verstehts immer noch nicht, dass die Entnahme der Angler nach oben schön gerechnet worden ist, um im Ergebnis durch einen dortigen Verzicht eine möglichst geringe Reduzierung der Fangquote herbeizuführen.

Das war aber eine Milchmädchenrechnung, weil die deutschen Fischer nur einen Bruchteil davon profitieren.

Diese herbeigerechneten Geisterdorsche des Thünen Institues gibt es aber gar nicht, was die gesamte Lage noch prekärer macht.

Der Dorsch wird so nicht geschützt, sondern weiter ausgebeutet.

Der radikalste und aussichtsreiche Weg den Dorsch zu retten ist tatsächlich ein komplettes Fangverbot.


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



> Bist Du Mitglied beim NABU oder Peta?
> So ein Stuss reden nur die!



wirklich tolle auseinandersetzung mit den argumenten..
glückwunsch..!!!

kennst du eigentlich leute vom nabu persönlich ??


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, was du für ein Problem hast. Jahrelang bekommt man eingetrichtert, dass angeln nur zum Zweck des Nahrungserwerbes zulässig ist und man dabei keinen Spaß empfinden darf und jetzt meckerst Du auch noch rum und wirfst mir Egoismus vor, weil ich was Bestimmtes beim Essen bevorzuge. Bist Du Veganer? Und lässt Du dir vorschreiben, was auf deinem Teller landet?


Nein, aber wenn es einem fischbestand, wie dem des ostseedorsches so dreckig geht, ist es purer egoismus, in dieser hinsicht kein maß zu halten. Ebenso kritisiere ich den übermäßigen fisch und fleischkonsum, ohne vegetarier o.ä. zu sein. Leider wird man in diese schublade gesteckt, weil man selbst bloß nicht eingeschränkt werden will in seiner maßlosigkeit.


----------



## gründler (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Die quote ist nicht ausreichend gedrosselt worden, ja- die einschränkung für angler ist berechtigt. Wenn hier leute argumentieren, dass die beschränkungen für angler ungerechtfertigt sind, da die angler einen nur geringen anteil haben, man über die wirtschaftliche bedeutung des angeltourismus argumentiert und bewusst öffentlich kundtut, die regeln zu missachten, dann geht es für mich um die eigene fanggier, und nicht das schonen der bestände.



Ja der ton kommt mir auch bekannt vor...

Weißt du warum viele noch nicht Weichgespüllten Leute die EU als Fu....ansehen??

Darum...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feId3uNMI_o


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



> Leider wird man in diese schublade gesteckt, weil man selbst bloß nicht eingeschränkt werden will in seiner maßlosigkeit.



yap

bekommt man hier öfter zu hören:
ökoheini, schützermafia.. etc...

gibt bei einigen nur:
"entweder oder angler"


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Du verstehts immer noch nicht, dass die Entnahme der Angler nach oben schön gerechnet worden ist, um im Ergebnis durch einen dortigen Verzicht eine möglichst geringe Reduzierung der Fangquote herbeizuführen.
> 
> Das war aber eine Milchmädchenrechnung, weil die deutschen Fischer nur einen Bruchteil davon profitieren.
> 
> ...



Unbegründete aussagen. Man kann mutmaßen, dass unter dem deckmantel der anglerbeschränkungen die quotenminderung für die fischer nicht gleichsam gemildert wurde. Dass angler aber eingeschränkt werden sollen, ist vollkommen in ordnung. Die argumentation über das nutznießertum zb. Dänischer fischer ist unbegründet. Dänen haben als angler ebenso ein baglimit, die von der gesamtzahl höheren fangquoten werden wissenschaftlich über die bestände der jeweiligen hoheitsgewässer ermittelt


----------



## Micha383 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Die quote ist nicht ausreichend gedrosselt worden, ja- die einschränkung für angler ist berechtigt. Wenn hier leute argumentieren, dass die beschränkungen für angler ungerechtfertigt sind, da die angler einen nur geringen anteil haben, man über die wirtschaftliche bedeutung des angeltourismus argumentiert und bewusst öffentlich kundtut, die regeln zu missachten, dann geht es für mich um die eigene fanggier, und nicht das schonen der bestände.



Die fang gier liegt bei den berufsfischeren.
Hätten die nicht die anglerischen minder fänge den BF gut geschrieben wäre die der ärger nicht mal halb so groß.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Da alles überfischt ist, müsste doch der Boardsurfer zum Schutz der Fische eigentlich seiner Intention entsprechend konsequent vorangehen und mit dem Fischfang aufhören und seine Angelsachen verkaufen!
Weiterer Grund, da man eh zuviel Fisch ißt, dieser bedroht ist und der Fischfang eh nur zum Verzehr gestattet ist, sollte es ihm auch deshalb nicht schwer fallen! 

Dann lass mal jucken, ob was Brauchbares in Deinen Angelutensilien dabei ist? 
Vllt kann ja einer was zum Dorschangeln gebrauchen!

Ansonsten kann ich Dich ebenfalls nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## a.bu (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Moin,

hochinteressant dürfte es sein zukünftig das Vereinswesen der meeresangelnden Vereine und Verbände zu beobachten. diese Entscheidung dürfte der Tot des Vereinsangelns an der Ostsee sein. Hut ab vor den Sportwarten, die dann im nächsten Jahr Veranstaltungen leiten bei denen maßige Speisefische zum verludern in die Ostsee zurück geworfen werden. Ach ja, der Profi kann ja selektiv angeln...ist ja bei einem alles fressenden Massenfisch wie dem Dorsch kein Problem. Ich glaube die uns vertretenden Spinner wissen gar nicht was sie angerichtet haben. Von Flensburg bis Mcpomm werden Dorsche zwischen 10-30cm gefangen, das gab es die letzten 15 Jahre nicht, also ganz so schlecht kann es um den Nachwuchs wohl nicht bestellt sein. Gut ist wenn die Gurken in Rostok es gepeilt haben, die Quoten der Berufs und Nebenerwerbsfischer wohl zeitnah angehoben werden...wir als Angler und das ist mal amtlich werden diesen Status nie mehr los.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da alles überfischt ist, müsste doch der Boardsurfer zum Schutz der Fische eigentlich seiner Intention entsprechend konsequent vorangehen und mit dem Fischfang aufhören und seine Angelsachen verkaufen!
> Weiterer Grund, da man eh zuviel Fisch ißt, dieser bedroht ist und der Fischfang eh nur zum Verzehr gestattet ist, sollte es ihm auch deshalb nicht schwer fallen!
> 
> Dann lass mal jucken, ob was Brauchbares in Deinen Angelutensilien dabei ist! Vllt kann ja einer was zum Dorschangeln gebrauchen!
> ...



Argumente? Immernoch fehlanzeige. Ich will niemandem das angeln verbieten. Ich will nur eine nachhaltige bewirtschaftung. Und die angler müssen auch einbußen eingestehen, um dieses ziel zu erreichen.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Kollege Boardsurfer..

die Wissenschaft behauptet wenn die Qoute nicht um 87% reduziert wird werden die Bestände schrumpfen.
Die Quote wurde auf 57% reduziert, die Bestände schrumpfen also .
Etwas langsamer aber sie schrumpfen.
Toller Schutz!

ist das Palaver des Institutes also Blödsinn? oder was bezweckt man mit dieser Quote?

Und dann die tolle Regelung: Baglimit von 3 Fischen für Angler während der Laichzeit. 
Was ist denn dies für ein Zuckerstückchen?
Jeder Angler welcher den Dorsch schützen will würde eine Baglimit in der Laichzeit von 0 Dorsch akzeptieren.
Aber nein 3 Stück zum Schutz des Dorsches.  #q

Dann sprechen wir von 160 Berufsfischern in DE.
160!!!!

Für 160 Berufsfischer welche auf Dorsch fischen geht man das Risiko schrumpfende Bestände weiterhin ein?

Wie gesagt ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet..und hier schmeisst man mal eben mehrere Tausend Arbeiter auf die Strasse. Tausende!!


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Argumente? Immernoch fehlanzeige. Ich will niemandem das angeln verbieten. Ich will nur eine nachhaltige bewirtschaftung. Und die angler müssen auch einbußen eingestehen, um dieses ziel zu erreichen.



Eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung bekommt man nicht mit den Berufsfischern hin.
Diese zerstören mit ihren Netzen Lebensraum!


----------



## Wegberger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,



> angler aber eingeschränkt werden sollen, ist vollkommen in ordnung.



Wird aber doch nicht wirklich, ausser bei den Touristen-Angler. Einheimische Angler & Bootsbesitzer machen einfach mehr Fahrten. Das ist doch der Hohn. 

*Der Touri wird über seine Urlaubstage begrenzt. Max 21x5 = 105
*Der Fischer über die Quote.

*Der einheimische Angler & Bootsbesitzer kann bis zu 1650 Dorsche/per Anno fangen.

Ich denke die komischen Verbände in S-H und M-V sollten dringend hier einen Riegel vorschieben.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

Sharpo schrieb:


> Kollege Boardsurfer..
> 
> die Wissenschaft behauptet wenn die Qoute nicht um 87% reduziert wird werden die Bestände schrumpfen.
> Die Quote wurde auf 57% reduziert, die Bestände schrumpfen also .
> ...



Zum tausendsten mal. Ich heiße das zu geringe ausmaß nicht gut. Trotzdem müssen die angler ebenso miteinbezogen werden!! Komisch, dass du zahlen der wissenschaft glauben schenkst, gleichzeitig die vom ti ermittelte fangsumme der angler infrage stellst.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung bekommt man nicht mit den Berufsfischern hin.
> Diese zerstören mit ihren Netzen Lebensraum!



Haltlose, umbegründete aussage. Es gibt auch andere fangmethoden als schleppnetze.



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sollte ich als touri die gleiche fangmenge pro jahr entnehmen, wie ein einheimischer an seinem hausgewässer, das so nebenbei als frage. Ich finde es wie gesagt trotzdem ebenso nicht optimal, da aber unterm strich die gesamtfangmenge dr angler sinkt, ist es durchaus förderlich.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Zum tausendsten mal. Ich heiße das zu geringe ausmaß nicht gut. Trotzdem müssen die angler ebenso miteinbezogen werden!! Komisch, dass du zahlen der wissenschaft glauben schenkst, gleichzeitig die vom ti ermittelte fangsumme der angler infrage stellst.



Ja das hat was mit Logik zu tun.
Weil für die Angler keine repräsentativen Zahlen vor liegen sondern nur Schätzungen.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja das hat was mit Logik zu tun.
> Weil für die Angler keine repräsentativen Zahlen vor liegen sondern nur Schätzungen.


Wie kann dann eine genaue quote von der wissenschaft ermittelt werden, die erreicht werden muss um den dorschbestand zu revitalisieren, wenn man nur schätzungen der angler zur verfügung hat? Dann müsste alles schwammig und nicht reliabel sein. Nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,



> Warum sollte ich als touri die gleiche fangmenge pro jahr entnehmen, wie  ein einheimischer an seinem hausgewässer, das so nebenbei als frage.



Ok also geht es doch gar nicht um den Dorsch , sondern das die Einheimischen gewollt die Brutto-Entnahme hoch halten und ihre Pfründe sichern.
Jetzt wirst du aber unsauber in der Argumentation.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



zander67 schrieb:


> ja, aber Schleppnetze sind weiterhin erlaubt.
> Wenn man den Dorsch schützen will, wieso hat man die dann nicht verboten?



Und nochmal. Ich bin kein vertreter der politik o.ä.
Ich kann nur nicht diese hetze hier nachvollziehen, dass angler ebenso eingeschränkt werden. Es ist sicherlich vieles nicht richtig gelaufen. Trotzdem haben die angler eine beschränkung nötig, um den bestand zu schonen. Dass dafür die quotenminderung der fischer derart reduziert wird, ist sicherlich auch nicht richtig.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, vorweg erstmal zähle ich mich nicht als solcher einheimischer.
Aber ebenso wie es ein skandal ist, dass den fischern vor der westküste afrikas die lebensgrundlage durch trawler der industriestaaten genommen wird, haben einheimische angler an ihrem hausgewässer vorrang vor touris. Wenn also die fangmenge für den "export" nicht mehr tragbar ist, sollten einheimische vorgezogen werden.


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

gab hier ja so einige "einheimische",
die gar kein problem mit dem "baglimit" haben,
die meisten nehmen sowieso erst ab 45 plus mit,
soweit ich verstanden habe, und man kann als 
"anreisender" ja auch mal auf mefo spinnen,
brandungsangeln oder ne runde am strand drehen..

noch einmal zur argumentation mit der berufsfischerei:
ich hätte mir auch einen  höhere quote gewünscht,
aber eine reduzierung hat stattgefunden, wenn auch 
nicht im erhofften maße..

die angler wurden dieses jahr zum ersten mal miterfasst,
weil auch sie "biomasse " in nicht geringem umfang entnehmen,
also auch den bestand beeinflussen.

über sinn oder unsinn der praktizierung des baglimits
kann man streiten 
(laichdorschangeln zu bestimmten zeiten verbieten, mindestmass rauf..etc.), 
aber dieses "weiter wie bisher" 
sollte auch gerade uns anglern klar sein, 
bzw. unseren eigenen einfluss auf fischbestände im meer.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> gab hier ja so einige "einheimische",
> die gar kein problem mit dem "baglimit" haben,
> die meisten nehmen sowieso erst ab 45 plus mit,
> soweit ich verstanden habe, und man kann als
> ...



Gut zusammengefasst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



a.bu schrieb:


> Hut ab vor den Sportwarten, die dann im nächsten Jahr Veranstaltungen leiten bei denen maßige Speisefische zum verludern in die Ostsee zurück geworfen werden.


In SH laut Lemcke (Ministerium, Chef Fischereiberhörde: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319867 ) verboten - jeder maßige Dorsch ist zu knüppeln in SH.

Bleibt für die Meereswettangler (ist von vor über 1 Jahr (da hat das Thema noch kaum einen interessiert), deshalb Baglimit 10):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die Vereins- und Verbandsveranstaltungen im Meeresangeln*
> Modus muss geändert werden, es wird nicht mehr auf Stückzahl/Länge/Punkte geangelt, sondern auf Zeit.
> Gewonnen hat zukünftig, wer als erstes 10 Dorsche gefangen hat.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich möchte dem Boardsufer zunächst mal meine Anerkennung ausdrücken, mit welchem Enthusiasmus du dich hier einsetzt finde ich prima. 

Der Verweis auf Videos, die die Rückwürfe zeigen und aus dem Jahr 2009 datiert sind, tragen in der Diskussion hier wenig bei, da wir heute eine Anrechnung des Beifangs auf die Quote haben, die strikt kontrolliert werden soll.

Zu der Reduktion der Entnahme ist jede Diskussion hier mühsig, die Entnahme ist faktisch reduziert, ob das reicht, wird die Zukunft zeigen.

Wie viel Schleppnetzfischer gibt es eigentlich in der deutschen Ostsee, die auf Dorsch fischen?


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



zander67 schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt wird mir einiges klar.
> Hatte mich schon gewundert.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, die Ostsee als "Hausgewässer" für Einheimische anzusehen ist schon eine merkwürdige Ansicht.
> ...



Was würdest du sagen wenn die quote für die deutschen fischer auf japanische fangflotten entfällt? Du würdest so argumentieren wie ich, nur im größeren maßstab.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> gab hier ja so einige "einheimische",
> die gar kein problem mit dem "baglimit" haben,
> die meisten nehmen sowieso erst ab 45 plus mit,
> soweit ich verstanden habe, und man kann als
> ...


 
Das wird ein Touri sicherlich sowieso machen, aber da dass dann die Leutchens im Übermaß machen, wird das sicherlich auch noch zu Eurer maßlosen Befriedigung alles eingeschränkt werden müssen! Aber das muss dann halt so sein...Basta!




hans albers schrieb:


> noch einmal zur argumentation mit der berufsfischerei:
> ich hätte mir auch einen  höhere quote gewünscht,
> aber eine reduzierung hat stattgefunden, wenn auch
> nicht im erhofften maße..
> ...



@boardsurfer
Was ist an dem Beitrag gut zusammengefasst?
Die wesentliche Aussage fehlt, nämlich das diese Quote samt Baglimit den Dorsch nicht schützt!

Ich sehe aber schon, dass ihr komplett beratungsresitent seid, obwohl ein Anschein von Beweglichkeit im Überdenken der eigenen Auffassung zwischenzeitlich im Hinblick auf Sinn und Zweck der Quote erkennbar schien.
Da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht!


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Zu viele


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das wird ein Touri sicherlich sowieso machen, aber da dass dann die Leutchens im Übermaß machen, wird das sicherlich auch noch zu Eurer maßlosen Befriedigung alles eingeschränkt werden müssen! Aber das muss dann halt so sein...Basta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und zum abertausendsten mal.... eine gesamtfangreduzierung von um 60% ist keine zunahme am dorschschutz in deinen augen????


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



> Das wird ein Touri sicherlich sowieso machen, aber da dass dann die  Leutchens im Übermaß machen, wird das sicherlich auch noch zu Eurer  maßlosen Befriedigung alles eingeschränkt werden müssen! Aber das muss  dann halt so sein...Basta!



nö.. muss ja nicht jeder seine fänge gegen reise /unterkunft
gegenrechnen.. gelle..??


----------



## Wegberger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,



> muss ja nicht jeder seine fänge gegen reise /unterkunft



Stimmt lieber Unterkunft und Boot buchen, dann die Abgabe zahlen und die Kreidefelsen oder Vögel beobachten.


----------



## basslawine (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hhmm,
in nicht mal 36 Std offenbart sich hier das ganze Elend der zerstrittenen deutschen Anglerschaft:

-Edle Mefo-Ritter gegen gierige Gefriertruhen-Vollmacher
-Gesetzestreue Naturschützer gegen kleinkriminelle Grenzgänger
-Touris gegen Einheimische

All das, nachdem das Kind im Brunnen liegt und mutmaßlich auch nie wieder rausgefischt werden kann. Vorher wars (fast) allen egal, wird schon nicht so schlimm kommen.

Obwohl sich hier eigentlich die Allermeisten ziemlich einig sind und eher in Nuancen voneinander abweichen, liefern Sie sich eine mustergütige Schlammschlacht zur Erbauung aller Mitlesenden.

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Die ganze Nummer wurde von den Anglern inkl. Verbänden komplett verhupt. Mit nur einem Gutachten im richtigen Moment lanciert wurden wir schön ausmanövriert und vorgeführt. Herr Zimmermann sagt ja unumwunden, das durch die Einbeziehung der Freizeitangler eine höhere Beschränkung der Fangquote für die Kommerziellen abgewendet werden konnte.
da kann man den Geldgebern der Studie nur gratulieren, gut investiert!
Deutlicher gehts doch wohl nicht. 
Und dieser Drops ist gelutscht, jetzt kann es nur noch darum gehen, dass das Baglimit kein Dauerzustand wird (was nicht nur zu befürchten ,sondern eher zu erwarten ist) und dass Die Angler sich klar positionieren FÜR einen Schutz des Dorsches, der den Namen auch verdient, und nicht nur als Monstranz von den Vertretern der Fischindustrie/Politik vor sich her getragen wird.

Was für ein Elend!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt lieber Unterkunft und Boot buchen, dann die Abgabe zahlen und die Kreidefelsen oder Vögel beobachten.



Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die sich auf Rügen aufhalten ohne zu angeln.


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die sich auf Rügen aufhalten ohne zu angeln.


 
 Irgendwann wird auch das langweilig. Ich möchte mir weder die Kreidefelsen drölfzig mal anschauen, noch das U-Boot in Burgstaaken auf Fehmarn. 

 Das Wetter im Sommer hat auch nix mehr mit dem vor 10 Jahren gemein, um wenigstens vernünftig strandbaden zu können.

 Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund an die deutsche Ostsee zu kommen, wenn man da schon ein paar mal war, fast alle Steine am Strand schonmal umgedreht hat und einem nichtmal mehr der selbstgefangene Fisch gegönnt wird. 

 Da fährt man dann woanders hin. Angeln ist halt so ein bisserl wie Casino, wäre da die max Gewinnmöglichkeit auf 50 Euro täglich begrenzt, bei 100 Euro Mindesteinsatz dann würde da auch keiner mehr hingehen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die sich auf Rügen aufhalten ohne zu angeln.


Die können gerne in ein Kreidefelsenforum gehen - noch ist hier ein Forum für Angler


----------



## a.bu (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In SH laut Lemcke (Ministerium, Chef Fischereiberhörde: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319867 ) verboten - jeder maßige Dorsch ist zu knüppeln in SH.
> 
> Bleibt für die Meereswettangler (ist von vor über 1 Jahr (da hat das Thema noch kaum einen interessiert), deshalb Baglimit 10):




Hallo Thomas,

mir geht es in erster Linie darum das allen Vereinen die Grundlage des GEMEINSCHAFTSANGELN in der Ostsee entzogen wird, da wie geschrieben ein selektives Fischen nicht möglich ist. Warum entschließt man sich für ein so schwachsinniges Baglimit von 5 /3 Fischen pro Tag, das weder Vereinsanglern, noch Angelkutterkapitänen, Touristen oder Sportbootfahrern gerecht wird. Viele haben es hier schon geschrieben, der 365 Tage Angler kann seine knapp 1500 Fische fangen#q. Warum ist man verdammt noch mal nicht in der Lage pragmatsich mit den oben angeführten Gruppen um zu gehen. Wie wäre es gewesen mit dem Erwerb der Fischereimarke oder des Tourischeines ein Fangbuch mit einer Quote von sagen wir mal 150 Dorschen pro Jahr auszugeben. Das wäre 1/10 dessen was jetzt möglich ist, und würde jedem Angler die Flexibiltät geben seinen Angeltag auszuleben. Was hier passiert ist ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die können gerne in ein Kreidefelsenforum gehen - noch ist hier ein Forum für Angler



Wir werden nun wegen des Baglimits nicht davon absehen, nach MV zu ziehen.

Es wird sicher Betriebe geben, die unter der aktuellen Lage leiden müssen, aber so ist es halt. Wir können hier lamentieren wie wir wollen, das interessiert außerhalb des Forums die wenigsten und selbst hier ist die Resonanz nur mäßig.

Und die Resonanz wird auch nicht größer, wenn wir uns aufreiben und aufsplitten.

Ich hatte gehofft, das die Resonanz auf deine Arbeit größer wäre, aber der Mensch ist halt phlegmatisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

a.bu schrieb:


> Was hier passiert ist ohne Sinn und Verstand.


Ich habe nie was anderes behauptet ;-))))



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft, das die Resonanz auf deine Arbeit größer wäre, aber der Mensch ist halt phlegmatisch.


Steter Tropfen.....
Dicke Bretter...
braucht alles viiiiiiell Zeit...

Deswegen aufhören/aufgeben?
ICh?  - nit Sicherheit nicht.....


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> #d Dann bist du auch einer von denen für die sich der Urlaub mit Filets wieder reinholen lassen muß. :c



Diese Formulierung ist eigentlich falsch.

Klar gibt es einen Kosten Nutzen Faktor der auch mit einem finanziellen Aufwand aufgerechnet wird.

Ansonsten könnte man ja auch bei einem 0 St Baglimit angeln fahren und unendlich viel Geld dafür ausgeben.
Bis zu einer gewissen Summe sind die Angler ja sogar bereit zu investieren ohne Fisch zu entnehmen. 
In den Niederlanden kann man dieses Phänomen ganz gut beobachten. 

Wenn hier aber die Kosten einen gewissen Wert überschreiten, möchte der ein oder andere auch davon in Form von Naturalien profitieren. Ist dies nicht gegeben wird er die Angelei dort einstellen.
Diesen Wert muss aber jeder für sich definieren. Für den einen rechnet sich das Gesamtpaket mit 5 Dorschen halt nicht und dem anderen ist es egal.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> #d Dann bist du auch einer von denen für die sich der Urlaub mit Filets wieder reinholen lassen muß. :c



Dachte ich mir auch gerade- und das ist der grund, warum ich behaupte, dass es vielen nicht um den dorschbestand, sondern den eigenen fangerfolg geht


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> #d Dann bist du auch einer von denen für die sich der Urlaub mit Filets wieder reinholen lassen muß. :c


 
 Nein, es geht da mehr um eine möglichst regionale Nahrungsversorgung. Den Fukushima-Seelachs aus Alaska möchte wohl keiner auf dem Teller haben momentan. 

 Die Binnengewässer hier schauen auch nicht immer so appetitlich aus, dass man daraus jede Woche was essen müsste.

 Da bleibt doch nur Ostseedorsch, Hering und Makrele.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Für mich die einzige Lösung: Keine Schleppnetzfischerei mehr, eine Schonzeit für alle und für die nächsten Jahre eine drastische Fangreduzierung.


 
 Das ist das Einzige, was dem Dorsch wirklich helfen würde!

Grüße Sven


----------



## a.bu (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Fangbuch? Keine Kontrolle=kein Eintrag und dann?
> Fang ich munter weiter! Also auch keine Lösung.
> Für mich die einzige Lösung: Keine Schleppnetzfischerei mehr,  eine Schonzeit für alle und für die nächsten Jahre eine drastische Fangreduzierung.




Siehs Du, da ist das Dilemma, wer kontrolliert das Baglimit...sicher gibt es hier viele die ganz heis drauf wären sich nen Stern anzuheften|bla:. Ich persönlich kann mich nicht damit anfreunden 40€ für Würmer auszugeben um dann eventuell nach einer Stunde meine Sachen zusammen zu packen, weil ich keinen Bock habe zurück gesetzte Fische verrecken zu lassen. Fangverbot Feb. bis März für alle, würde ich sofort unterschreiben.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Fangbuch? Keine Kontrolle=kein Eintrag und dann?
> Fang ich munter weiter! Also auch keine Lösung.
> Für mich die einzige Lösung: Keine Schleppnetzfischerei mehr,  eine Schonzeit für alle und für die nächsten Jahre eine drastische Fangreduzierung.



Wenn du dich bei der fangreduzierung auch auf angler beziehst, bin ich voll deiner meinung!


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische; Wenn der Urlaub 500€ kostet dann muß ich mindestens für 250€ Filets haben?
> So und nicht anders hat er es ausgedrückt.|rolleyes



Mag bei dem ein oder anderen so sein.
Ich finde dies nicht mal verwerflich....
Der Einheimische bezahlt ja auch keine 500 Euro für eine Tour und will kein Dorsch mit an Land nehmen. Oder?
(jetzt komm mir nicht er will Platte und Makrele)  



Entspannter Angeln ist doch sicherlich am Binnensee...


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> @boardsurfer,
> hören sie endlich auf hier jeden geäußerten Halbsatz zu verallgemeinern.
> Die diversen Meinungsäußerungen hier sind deutlich differenzierter.



Wenn sie sich vor allem auf den ersten seiten dieses threads aufhalten, werden sie feststellen, dass diese verallgemeinerungen leider auf eine fraktion zutrifft. Ich meine definitiv nicht alle, aber viele ärgern sich einfach, nicht mehr unbegrenzt dorsche fangen zu können, und tun den bestandsrückgang und den einfluss der fänge durch angler als wissenschaftliches und neumodisches ökogewäsch ab.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich vor allem auf den ersten seiten dieses threads aufhalten, werden sie feststellen, dass diese verallgemeinerungen leider auf eine fraktion zutrifft. Ich meine definitiv nicht alle, aber viele ärgern sich einfach, nicht mehr unbegrenzt dorsche fangen zu können, und tun den bestandsrückgang und den einfluss der fänge durch angler als wissenschaftliches und neumodisches ökogewäsch ab.



Das stimmt noch nicht mal.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das stimmt noch nicht mal.



Dann blätter doch durch


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Du hast die Lösung doch gerade selbst geschrieben. Ich muß doch nicht nur Dorschfilets haben. Makrele......gegrillt das beste wo gibt........Hering, Plattfisch......alles sehr lecker also warum unbedingt Dorsch? Wenn einige sagen sie möchten aber lieber das Drillerlebnis dann kann ich das ja noch nachvollziehen aber zwecks Filets zum essen??



 Ja, frische Makrele ist extrem lecker. Einfrieren ist bei den Fettfischen aber wieder so ne Sache. Makrele oder Hering hol ich mir tatsächlich dann eher im Supermarkt in Konservendosen bzw. in Bismarkmarinade bzw. als Bückling.

 Das ist ja eben wieder der Unterschied zwischen demjenigen, der da an der Küste lebt und immer kann, wenn er braucht und demjenigen, der über 500 km fahren muss, einfache Strecke.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich glaube das ursprüngliche Thema ist irgendwie verloren gegangen! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!

Deshalb möchte ich einigen Herren hier noch einmal erklären, warum das Thema so heißt und warum die neue Regelung nichts bringt!

Ein Beispiel zum Verständnis.

Du hast 100.- Euro und gibts jeden Monat 10.- Euro aus.Dein Einkommen beträgt aber nur 5.- Euro im Monat. Also empfiehlt Dir die Bank, die Kosten um mindestens 50% zu reduzieren, damit Du nicht pleite gehst. Da Dein Sohn aber 5.- Euro Taschengeld von Oma erhält, kürzt Du dieses um 50%, weil 2,50 Euro im Monat in Deinen Augen reichen. Die anderen 2,50 Euro zahlt Oma bei der Bank für Dich jeden Monat ein. Ist doch klasse, oder? Rettet Dich zwar nicht vor dem finanziellen Kollaps, aber Du schränkst Dein Kind ein (obwohl es Dir und der Bank auf Dauer nichts bringt). Im Ergebnis hast Du Deinen finanziellen Ruin anstatt nach 20 Monaten dann nach 40 Monaten. Da kann das Kind doch lieber die 5.- Euro ausgeben, da das Ende eh kommen wird. Entweder man setzt die Vorgabe der Fachleute 1:1 um oder alle Regelungen/ Pläne sind für die Katz. 

Im Falle des Dorsches hätte man die Quote der Berufsfischer um 87% kürzen müssen. Zusätzlich hätte man die Angler mit sinnvollen und überprüfbaren Regelungen beschränken können, um im Ergebnis die Erholung der Bestände zu beschleunigen. Dann hätte hier vermutlich niemand groß gemeckert (außer der übliche deutsche Michel der immer und über alles meckert).


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich vor allem auf den ersten seiten dieses threads aufhalten, werden sie feststellen, dass diese verallgemeinerungen leider auf eine fraktion zutrifft. Ich meine definitiv nicht alle, aber viele ärgern sich einfach, nicht mehr unbegrenzt dorsche fangen zu können, und tun den bestandsrückgang und den einfluss der fänge durch angler als wissenschaftliches und neumodisches ökogewäsch ab.



Und du bist nun der selbsternannte Robin Hood oder einfach nur der sich über jeden erhebene bessere Gutmensch?

@Fisherbandit
Danke!


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Da ist es schon wieder das Phänomen |supergri
> Wenn der an der Küste aber 1000 Dorsche fängt dann will ich das auch. Gönnt doch den anderen ihren Fisch oder zieht an die Küste dann könnt ihr auch öfter auf Dorsch angeln.
> Wie du selber geschrieben hast .....mag bei dem ein oder anderen so sein



Danke, dir, du ersparst mir einiges an antworterei.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und du bist nun der selbsternannte Robin Hood oder einfach nur der sich über jeden erhebene bessere Gutmensch?
> 
> @Fisherbandit
> Danke!



Nein, ich versuche lediglich deutlich zu machen, dass wir in einer anderen welt leben als vor 50 jahren, und wir angler ebenso als großer wirtschaftszweig in der verantwortung stehen, nachhaltig mit unserer natur umzugehen, was beim individuum anfängt. Der begriff gutmensch ist fehl am platz, da er in der aktuellen politischen situation missbraucht wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> zieht an die Küste dann könnt ihr auch öfter auf Dorsch angeln.



A) wir nehmen hier nicht jeden auf 

und


B) das fehlt mir noch! Dann fangt Ihr mir meine Dorsche als Einheimischer an meinem Hausgewässer weg.... :q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Neeee, das alles seit meinem letzten post zu lesen tue ich mir nicht an.

Nur mal eines zum bedenken an die Dorschquotenversteher.

Wenn ich den Dorschbestand schützen will, welchen Entnehmer beschneide ich dann?

Denjenigen, der weitgehend selektiv fängt und dessen Fangmethode sogar von Greenpeace als die mit Abstand schonendste deklariert wird.

Oder denjenigen, der mit Schleppnetzen den halben Meersgrund aufreißt, dessen Netze alles einsammeln und zerquetschen, was ihnen in die Quere kommt, der die Wracks mit abgerissenen Netzten drapiert, in denen wiederum unzählige Tiere ihr Leben lassen.


Saublöde Diskussion das (teilweise) hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

ruuuuuuuuuuuuhig ;-)))))))))


----------



## Dachfeger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und du bist nun der selbsternannte Robin Hood oder einfach nur der sich über jeden erhebene bessere Gutmensch?
> 
> @Fisherbandit
> Danke!


Ich tippe mal auf letzteres.

@Boardsurfer
Was du anscheinend nicht verstehen kannst/willst? ist, das die weitaus meisten hier im Forum, und wohl auch außerhalb, ein Baglimit akzeptieren würden, wenn es dem Dorsch auch wirklich helfen würde.
So werden die Schleppfischer weiterhin dem Dorsch den Garaus machen.

Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen warum in der Laichzeit das Angeln auf Dorsch nicht für alle verboten ist. Wer denkt sich sowas nur aus?? Da kommt doch kein normal logisch denkender Mensch mit.#d


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Neeee, das alles seit meinem letzten post zu lesen tue ich mir nicht an.
> 
> Nur mal eines zum bedenken an die Dorschquotenversteher.
> 
> ...



Die antwort: beide, mit der ergänzung, dass schleppnetze keine Berechtigung besitzen sollten. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, nachhaltige bewirtschaftung bedeutet auch, dass alle etwas vom kuchen abbekommen. Angler sollten nicht das monopol für ostseedorsch haben.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Die antwort: beide, mit der ergänzung, dass schleppnetze keine Berechtigung besitzen sollten. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, nachhaltige bewirtschaftung bedeutet auch, dass alle etwas vom kuchen abbekommen. Angler sollten nicht das monopol für ostseedorsch haben.




Hast Du eigentlich noch den Durchblick über was hier diskutiert wird?
mir scheint es nicht so.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf letzteres.
> 
> @Boardsurfer
> Was du anscheinend nicht verstehen kannst/willst? ist, das die weitaus meisten hier im Forum, und wohl auch außerhalb, ein Baglimit akzeptieren würden, wenn es dem Dorsch auch wirklich helfen würde.
> ...



Wenn du dir meine postings durchlesen würdest (und nur dann hättest du die möglichkeit meine meinung zu verstehrn und ggf zu kritisieren), bin ich auch nicht einverstanden mit der abmilderung der quotenminderung für die fischer. Dennoch müssen sich auch angler einschränken. Das scheint ja auch deine meinung zu sein, auch wenn sich unsere vorstellungen nicht 100% decken, von daher verstehe ich deinen post nicht.


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich noch den Durchblick über was hier diskutiert wird?
> mir scheint es nicht so.


Ja- viele wollen kein fanglimit- ich sehe es positiv.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Ja- viele wollen kein fanglimit- ich sehe es positiv.




Nein. 
Diese Deine Behauptung ist aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.

Einige Angler wollen unter den Aktuellen EU Ergebnis kein Fanglimit für sich weil es den Dorsch nicht retten wird.
Und weil der Verzicht der Angler den Berufsfischer zu Gute kommt. deren Quote wwird dadurch erhöht.

Immer noch nicht geschnallt?


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Angler sollten nicht das monopol für ostseedorsch haben.



 Bist echt ein Spaßvogel.

 Die deutsche Ostsee würde bei halbwegs vernünftiger Bewirtschaftung so ergiebig sein, dass kein einziger Angler mehr nach Norwegen oder Dänemark ausweichen müsste.

 Da würden die Kassen in der Touristikbranche klingeln, da könnte man die 160 Berufsfischer locker mit durchfüttern.

 Das ist aber offensichtlich nicht gewünscht. Es darf weiterhin geschleppt werden durch diejenigen, die das Dilemma zu verantworten haben.

 Hatten wir jetzt aber auch schon gefühlte 1283 mal hier im Thread, ich denke mal, dass Du das beim 2769 mal immer noch überliest....


----------



## Dachfeger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn du dir meine postings durchlesen würdest (und nur dann hättest du die möglichkeit meine meinung zu verstehrn und ggf zu kritisieren), bin ich auch nicht einverstanden mit der abmilderung der quotenminderung für die fischer.
> 
> Habe ich mir durchgelesen.
> 
> ...



Was genau ist daran nicht zu verstehen?|kopfkrat
Diese ganze Konstrukt der Politik hat doch mit Hilfe für den Dorsch überhaupt nichts zu tun. Die Einschränkungen für Angler bringen nada für den Dorsch, weil sie nicht einhergehen mit ähnlichen Einschränkungen für die Berufsfischer. Da gehört vor allem das Fischen mit den Schleppnetzen dazu. Diese Art des Fischens hat uns(bzw. den Dorsch) doch erst soweit gebracht. Dazu kommen dann eben noch solche schwachsinnigen Sachen das in der Laichzeit weiter gefangen werden darf..von Anglern und auch Berufsfischern(teilweise). Das nervt hier einfach die meisten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen warum in der Laichzeit das Angeln auf Dorsch nicht für alle verboten ist. Wer denkt sich sowas nur aus?? Da kommt doch kein normal logisch denkender Mensch mit.#d



Insbesondere nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Schonzeit der Berufsfischer auch nicht mit der Laichzeit des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee zusammenfällt! In meinen Augen aber ebenfalls zugeständnisse der Politik an die Berufsfischer. Warum? Der Dorsch laicht in der westlichen Ostsee von März bis Ende Mai. Die Schonzeit ist Februar/ März. Warum? Da haben die meisten Kutter eh Werftzeit, da in diesen Monaten die meisten Seetage auf Grund von Wetter ausfallen... (belegen langfristige Statistiken). Da zähle ich dann 1 und 1 zusammen. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich mich irre...


----------



## Alex1970 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo Gemeinde,

hab hier eine Weile mitgelesen, wenn auch nicht alles.
Wir gehen als Verein einmal jährlich auf einen gecharterten Kutter (Anreise 850 km, Kosten pro Person ca. 700 €, alles inkl.). Die Fänge waren dieses Jahr nicht gut (relativ kleine Dorsche), das stimmt, aber im Schnitt hatten wir trotzdem knapp 8 Dorsche p.P./Tag.
Habe heute den Reeder auf das Thema Fangbegrenzung angeschrieben. Seine Antwort:
_"Wir fangen unsere Dorsche im Kattegat und die 5 Dosche pro Tag und Angler aus der westl. Ostsee entnehmen wir auch._
_Es bleibt dabei, wir angeln uns in die dorschreichen Gewässer". _

Ist das eher eine Aussage aus Verzweiflung?
Wo ist die Grenze zwischen westl. Ostsee und östlicher Ostsee? Wohin gehört der Kattegat - gilt hier keine Begrenzung?

Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ices 22-24 - Kattegatt nördlich gehört nicht dazu, dürfte aber mit Tagesfahrten kaum machbar sein..
http://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=729


----------



## Alex1970 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Also ist nur der nördliche Kattegat davon ausgenommen?

Tagesfahrten sind das keine. Wir haben schon den Kutter für 4-5 Tage gechartert, aber der macht etwa 9 Knoten (ca. 16 km/h). Laut Reeder bräuchte er 5 Stunden von Fehmarn/Heiligenhafen bis in den Kattegat. Das wäre doch glatt gelogen oder?


----------



## Alex1970 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Sorry, hatte Deinen Link nicht beachtet!
Danke für die Info!


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein.
> Diese Deine Behauptung ist aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
> 
> Einige Angler wollen unter den Aktuellen EU Ergebnis kein Fanglimit für sich weil es den Dorsch nicht retten wird.
> ...



Doch, ich habs nur die reaktion auf meine aussagen kurzgefasst. Bitte nehme einen freundlicheren ton an


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Also für mich ändert sich dadurch eigentlich nichts,
 bin ja fast nur in der Brandung unterwegs.....
 30 Minuten dann habe ich mit dem gesamten Geraffel den    
 Strand erreicht.
 Angelbeginn ist  meist um 20:00 Uhr - Ende je nach Lust und
 Laune von mir oder den Fischen so gegen 1.00  bis  2:00 Uhr

  Also zwei Angeltage = 10 Dorsche, das wäre für mich o.k.

  Und wenn es mal nur sechs Fische werden überlebe ich es auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Alex1970 schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte Deinen Link nicht beachtet!
> Danke für die Info!


Kein Problem, immer gerne!


----------



## boardsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Was genau ist daran nicht zu verstehen?|kopfkrat
> Diese ganze Konstrukt der Politik hat doch mit Hilfe für den Dorsch überhaupt nichts zu tun. Die Einschränkungen für Angler bringen nada für den Dorsch, weil sie nicht einhergehen mit ähnlichen Einschränkungen für die Berufsfischer. Da gehört vor allem das Fischen mit den Schleppnetzen dazu. Diese Art des Fischens hat uns(bzw. den Dorsch) doch erst soweit gebracht. Dazu kommen dann eben noch solche schwachsinnigen Sachen das in der Laichzeit weiter gefangen werden darf..von Anglern und auch Berufsfischern(teilweise). Das nervt hier einfach die meisten.



Du scheinst meinen standpunkt nicht zu verstehen- ich habe keine lust, dagegen anzureden. Das wird auch erstmal mein letztes posting sein, da man auf granit beißt. Zum glück habe ich in der phase, in der ich hier meine meinung entwickelt habe, einige posts gesehen, die meinung standpunkt tragen und mich nicht komplett an der anglergemeinschaft zweifeln lassen. 
Letztlich kann ich mir die mühe eh sparen, die regelungen sind durch, ob man sie nun gutheißen mag oder nicht, ich bin froh, dass die angler miteinbezogen wurden, wenn auch die quote für berufsfischer leider dadurch weniger verringert wurde. 
Mit der einstellung, die hier von vielen an den tag gelegt wird, kann man sich auch schon auf die angelverbote und einschränkungen in den kommenden jahren in der republik freuen. Wie schonmal erwähnt, wenn ich mir die ganzen von anglern zugemüllten gewässern wie zb. Der elbe ansehe, kann man sich nicht einmal drüber aufregen. Der mensch ist egoistisch, ebenso der angler, bei der heutigen zahl der angler kann die gewässerzahl in deutschland dieses verhalten nicht mehr kompensieren, sowohl bezogen auf die unterwasserwelt als auch die ufernatur.
Ich hoffe, und bin recht zuversichtlich, dass der doch recht drastische einschnitt in den fangquoten, vor allem für berufsfischer, dem dorschbestand wieder auf die beine hilft (jaja die neue regelung hilft gar nix, ich weiß). 
Für alle, die direkt oder indirekt an der küste betroffen sind ( ich meine nicht die angler, sondern die berufsfischer und die, die von den anglern leben), hoffe ich, dass sie entweder andere möglichkeiten finden, ihre erwerbstätigkeit fortzusetzen oder notfalls diese umzupolen. 
Da einige posts zuvor nochmal der titel des threads zum verweis auf das eigentliche thema genannt wurde, gehe ich auch nochmal auf diesen ein, und halte fest, dass irgendwie so richtig keiner gewinner ist, die berufsfischer stehen auch mit nur 60% weniger quote vor dem abgrund, die dorsche hätten deutlich mehr geschont werden müssen, und die angler und deren nutznießer müssen nun auf kuttertouren usw. Sowie deren verbundenen direkten und indirekten gewinne zumindest in eingescchränktem maße verzichten. 
Dass der derzeitige angeltourismus, der an der ostsee betrieben wird, in anbetracht des klimawandels und des sich nach norden verlagernden dorschvorkommens unabhängig von der neuen regelung langfristig keine zukunft hat, mag in den augen der meisten ein schwacher trost sein. 
Liebe grüße und ein frohes auseinandernehmen dieses textes mit pseudowissen und -wahrheiten, themaverfehlungen und phrasen ohne aussage.


----------



## Dachfeger (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Du scheinst meinen standpunkt nicht zu verstehen- ich habe keine lust, dagegen anzureden.



Dito.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Alex1970 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> hab hier eine Weile mitgelesen, wenn auch nicht alles.
> Wir gehen als Verein einmal jährlich auf einen gecharterten Kutter (Anreise 850 km, Kosten pro Person ca. 700 €, alles inkl.). Die Fänge waren dieses Jahr nicht gut (relativ kleine Dorsche), das stimmt, aber im Schnitt hatten wir trotzdem knapp 8 Dorsche p.P./Tag.
> ...



Gut, es gibt AIS, wo nachverfolgt werden könnte, wo der Kutter rumfährt.

Aber man kann damit (noch) nicht sehen, wo wie viele Dorsche von den Anglern an Bord gefangen werden ;-))

Solange er bei Mehrtagesfahrten tatsächlich in Gebiete AUCH ausserhalb ICES 22 - 24 fährt (und das alles auch von Lizenz/Besatzung her darf), ist ja nachher nie mehr nachweisbar, ob die Dorsche in den 5 Tagen dann welche von innerhalb oder ausserhalb Ices 22-24 sind.
Und ob einzelnen Angler evtl. innerhalb ICES mehr als die ihnen zugestandene 5 Dorsche/Tag bekommen haben oder die ob die tatsächlich aus dem Kattegatt nörldicher kommen.

Damit sollte bei einer solchen 5-Tagestour für euren Verein bei eine solchen Tour in meinen Augen eigentlich keinerlei Problem mit dem Baglimit bestehen.

Aber fangen müsst ihr die immer noch selber und auch trotzdem erstmal mehr ;-)


----------



## Luidor (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Puhh nach gelesenen 500 Einträgen kann ich resümieren.
 Der Einheimische der ca. 100 - 150 Dorsche jährlich entnimmt ist ein feiner Kerl da ja ortsansässig und sein Heimgewässer.

 Ist ja auch sein Recht gelle und alle anderen nur neidisch.

 Der Tourist der für ein paar Tage hinfährt einen Haufen Kohle dortlässt und dafür in guten Jahren mit ca. 30 oder 50 Fischen die Region wieder verlässt ist ein Fleischmacher und Vernichter des Bestandes und da oben will ihn eigentlich niemand sehen.

 Okay auf mich könnt ihr in den nächsten Jahren komplett verzichten.
 Dem Dorsch wird es eh nicht helfen.

 Wie gesagt die polnische Ostsee ist auch sehr schön und vor allem auch noch billiger.
 Da lohnt es sich noch viel eher Filets gegen Kosten aufzurechnen wie es hier ja als Argument gebracht und solchen wie mir vorgeworfen wurde. #q


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Luidor schrieb:


> Puhh nach gelesenen 500 Einträgen kann ich resümieren.
> Der Einheimische der ca. 100 - 150 Dorsche jährlich entnimmt ist ein feiner Kerl da ja ortsansässig und sein Heimgewässer.
> 
> Ist ja auch sein Recht gelle und alle anderen nur neidisch.
> ...



Und überwiegend sogar besseres Wetter!  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320838


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Luidor schrieb:


> Puhh nach gelesenen 500 Einträgen kann ich resümieren.
> Der Einheimische der ca. 100 - 150 Dorsche jährlich entnimmt ist ein feiner Kerl da ja ortsansässig und sein Heimgewässer.
> 
> Ist ja auch sein Recht gelle und alle anderen nur neidisch.
> ...



Cool, noch mehr Platz und Dorsch für  mich als Einheimischer an meinem Heimatgewässer! 150 Stück plus die 50 Dorsche von Dir sind schon 200. Da lohnt es sich ja schon über ein zweites Boot nachzudenken.... :m


----------



## Luidor (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@ Fisherbandit1000

 nee die Anschaffung kannst dir sparen. Es sei denn in ein paar Jahren möchtest du mit zwei Booten Butt angeln.
 Dorsch wird's dann nicht mehr geben darin sind wir uns doch zum größten teil einig.#h


----------



## Franky (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Cool, noch mehr Platz und Dorsch für  mich als Einheimischer an meinem Heimatgewässer! 150 Stück plus die 50 Dorsche von Dir sind schon 200. Da lohnt es sich ja schon über ein zweites Boot nachzudenken.... :m



Von mir auch noch mal rund 60 offizielle dazu - Du könntest inzwischen über einen richtigen Kutter nachdenken... :q Ich komme auch nicht vorbei, um das zu kontrollieren. Hab da volles Vertrauen! :m


----------



## Wegberger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,

und genau dies macht die Situation so perfide. Dieses Baglimit trifft scheinbar erstmal alle Angler.... aber die einheimischen Angler dann doch nicht so wirklich.

Ich vermute, dass insgeheim tatsächlich viele Einheimische mit dem Baglimit sympathisieren ....  welche Schlussfolgerung man daraus zieht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Meinen Anteil schlage auch dazu ..... deutsche Ostsee ist gestrichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Existenzangst-an-der-Kueste-Ist-die-Fischerei-am-Ende

http://gratis-mmorpg.com/2016/10/12/fischerei-ostseefischer-durfen-2017-deutlich-weniger-dorsch/

http://www.suedkurier.de/nachrichte...ne-Fangquoten-fuer-Privatleute;art416,8947406


----------



## wattläufer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und in 2-3 Jahren, wenn die Maßnahmen so richtig gegriffen haben, dann werden wir von Dorsch überschwemmt#q. Oder auch nicht, weil wir wieder einmal nicht die Lage richtig einschätzen konnten im Gegensatz zu unseren Politikern.;+
Manchmal frage ich mich, warum gehe ich wählen und wer vertritt noch unsere Interessen?

MFG Wattläufer


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Mal arschig...

Meine Hoffnung beruht ja auf das Angelverbot in FFH Gebieten....in der Ostsee.

muhahahaha


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Und in 2-3 Jahren, wenn die Maßnahmen so richtig gegriffen haben, dann werden wir von Dorsch überschwemmt#q. Oder auch nicht, weil wir wieder einmal nicht die Lage richtig einschätzen konnten im Gegensatz zu unseren Politikern.;+
> Manchmal frage ich mich, warum gehe ich wählen und wer vertritt noch unsere Interessen?
> 
> MFG Wattläufer



Dann gibt es keine Dorsch- Berufsfischer mehr. 
Und auch keine Angelzonen in dem man Dorsch angeln darf > FFH Gebiete

Die ganze Rettungs des Dorsches fürn Arsch...


----------



## Lommel (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass insgeheim tatsächlich viele Einheimische mit dem Baglimit sympathisieren ....  welche Schlussfolgerung man daraus zieht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
> 
> Meinen Anteil schlage auch dazu ..... deutsche Ostsee ist gestrichen.



Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich fahre jedes Jahr eine Woche nach Fehmarn und werde dies selbstverständlich auch weiterhin machen.

Erstens haben sich dort Freundschaften gebildet und zweitens ist das Angeln auf der Ostsee einfach geil und macht mir richtig viel Spass.

Da wirft mich eine Dorschquote nun auch nicht um.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Lommel schrieb:


> Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich fahre jedes Jahr eine Woche nach Fehmarn und werde dies selbstverständlich auch weiterhin machen.
> 
> Erstens haben sich dort Freundschaften gebildet und zweitens ist das Angeln auf der Ostsee einfach geil und macht mir richtig viel Spass.
> 
> Da wirft mich eine Dorschquote nun auch nicht um.



In einem von Thomas verlinkten Artikeln ist folgendes zu lesen:
Zitat:"Die Angelkutterbetriebe machten 20 bis 25 Prozent ihres Umsatzes im  Februar und März. Doch reisen die Angler für drei Dorsche am Tag aus dem  Süden an?"

Ich denke besonders in diesen genannten Monaten wird es einen herben Einbruch von Angeltouristen geben.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und richtig geil ist ja dieses hier:

Zitat": _*Gute Wahl:*_ Die Frage, welche Fische aus  Gründen der Nachhaltigkeit bedenkenlos gegessen werden können, ist nicht  ganz einfach. Als „gute Wahl“ empfiehlt der WWF Hering und Sprotte,  *Karpfen* und Bio-Forellen aus Aquakulturen. Greenpeace ist strenger: *Für  uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert hält die Organisation nur den Karpfen*;  für „überwiegend vertretbar“ Hering und Wels. Bei beiden Arten gelten  demnach aber Ausnahmen für in bestimmten Regionen gefangene Fische, die  besser nicht auf den Tisch kommen sollten."

|supergri

Sorry für Offtopic aber ich musste lachen...


----------



## seeschwalbe (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Luidor schrieb:


> Puhh nach gelesenen 500 Einträgen kann ich resümieren.
> Der Einheimische der ca. 100 - 150 Dorsche jährlich entnimmt ist ein feiner Kerl da ja ortsansässig und sein Heimgewässer.
> 
> Ist ja auch sein Recht gelle und alle anderen nur neidisch.
> ...


In Polen darfst du auch nur 7 Dorsche am Tag fangen
und 1 Ausfahrt kostet 75€.
Fahr ruhig hin, da kannst Du weiter Märchen erzählen.
Ich bin jedes Jahr in Kolberg.


----------



## Luidor (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

zum einen meintest du sicherlich Kołobrzeg |rolleyes
 und dann ein Auszug eines ansässigen Anbieters
*Angeltouren:*



8-Stündige Angeltour - 42 €/Pers. 
9-Stündige Angeltour - 45 €/Pers. 
10-Stündige Angeltour - 50 €/Pers. 
Voll ausgestattete Küche 
Mehrtagestouren zu den Fanggebieten rund um die 
Insel Bornholm mit dortiger Freizeit 
und dazu die Übernachteung auf dem Boot

*Preis enthält:*



Kaffee, Tee, Mineralwasser während der Fahrt 
zwei Mahlzeiten bei der 8-, 12-, 10-Stündiger Fahrt 
Vollpension bei der Fahrt über 15 Stunden,



Unterkunft auf dem Yacht bei eine mehrtägige Reise 
volle Unterstützung und Hilfe in dem Dorschfang, 
Dorschfiletier,
 

Kühllagerung 
Angelschein für den Dorschfang, 
Versicherung
 guckst du hier http://www.kolberg.pl/angeln_an_der_ostsee.html

 Willkommen bei Onkel Hottes Märchenstunde
 :m


----------



## Honeyball (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wenn es stimmt, was ein dänischer Freund mir gestern abend zu dem Thema erzählt hat, dann wird es nur noch grotesk.

Zum einen (s.u.) dürfen dänische Boote unter 15m auch während der Laichzeit oberhalb 20m fischen.

Zum anderen scheint es dort wohl Überlegungen zu geben, zusätzlich zur Fisketegn ein Statistikblatt auszugeben. Wer angeln geht, muss dann vorher Datum und Uhrzeit (Beginn des Angelns) eintragen, das Dokument mit sich führen und hinterher Endeuhrzeit und Fangmenge dokumentieren. Dies soll dann zum Jahresende an die Behörden zurück geschickt und dort ausgewertet werden.

Und noch scheint überhaupt nicht geklärt, ob und wie die Dänen das Baglimit umsetzen werden, weil die Bestimmungen gar nicht klar verfasst sind. Es sei ja noch gar nicht geklärt, ob damit eine tatsächliche oder eine durchschnitliche Fangmenge gemeint sei. Es sei also durchaus denkbar, dass man es für korrekte Umsetzung des EU-Rechts erachtet, wenn sich aus der Statistik ergibt, dass der einzelne Angler nicht mehr als durchschnittlich 5 Dorsche pro Angeltag im Laufe eines Angeljehres entnommen hat. Da die Fisketegn ohnehin für alle -auch Nichtdänen- verpflichtend ist, würde das wohl ausreichen, um den vereinbarten Regelungen nachzukommen.

Ich bin da sehr gespannt, was im Zuge der Beschlüsse jetzt in den einzelnen Ostseeanrainerstaaten geregelt und umgesetzt wird. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der überregulierungswütige deutsche Bürokratismus da wieder einmal weitaus krasser und umfassender maßregelt als unsere Nachbarn. Noch ist ja nirgendwo irgendwas konkret umgesetzt.


----------



## Dachfeger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der überregulierungswütige deutsche Bürokratismus da wieder einmal weitaus krasser und umfassender maßregelt als unsere Nachbarn. Noch ist ja nirgendwo irgendwas konkret umgesetzt.



Da wirst du wohl leider Recht haben.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

ich liebe die dänische Kreativität|supergri
 Deshalb werde ich auch weiter bei Flensburg über die Grenze tuckern


 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Naja, bei der Umsetzung damals der europäischen Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie sind ja auch die Deutschen übers Ziel geschossen.

Holländer machten die Nordsee vor ihren Inseln (legal, auf Durchschnitt Wellenhöhe/Windstärke) zu eine Binnenmeer, auf dem die EU-Richtlinie nicht gilt.
Deutsche Ostsee (bekanntlich vieeeel gefährlicher als die Nordsee ...) wurde aber nicht als Binnenmeer deklariert, was damals ca. ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Angelkutter zur Aufgabe zwang..

Sollten die Dänen das jetzt clever regeln, wäre die Frage, könnten dann deutsche Kutter das in Dänemark in Anspruch nehmen und so mit Überleben?

Oder schafft D wieder Regelungen, die den letzten paar Angelkuttern bei uns dann das Kreuz vollends brechen?

Wird spannend bleiben, die Geschichte.

Die Frage ist auch noch, wie dann die endgültige EU-Verordnung im Wortlaut aussehen wird, welche Sanktionen verhängt werden (und ob überhaupt) und ob sich deutsche Behörden darüber hinaus (wie beim Wolfsbarsch, SH) verpflichtet fühlen, das nochmal extra zu regeln.

Wird spannend bleiben.....

Wir bleiben am Ball und berichten..


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Der deutsche Amtsschimmel wird da mit Sicherheit mal wieder gründlicher und strenger sein als alle anderen! Da werden schon die ihre Sicht der Dinge oktruierenden Gutmenschen für ne satte Verschärfung sorgen.

Dabei wollte ich gerade ein Gewerbe mit dem Geschäftsgegenstand Baglimit-Handel anmelden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

grins - net schlecht.
Wie beim Co2 Quotenhandel ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Man muss ja kreativ bleiben und einfach mal den Dänen oder Holländer in einem finden!

Btw: Was will denn der DAFV da für einen Einspruch einlegen?


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> .....
> Zum anderen scheint es dort wohl Überlegungen zu geben, zusätzlich zur Fisketegn ein Statistikblatt auszugeben. Wer angeln geht, muss dann vorher Datum und Uhrzeit (Beginn des Angelns) eintragen, das Dokument mit sich führen und hinterher Endeuhrzeit und Fangmenge dokumentieren. Dies soll dann zum Jahresende an die Behörden zurück geschickt und dort ausgewertet werden.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass so etwas zukünftig flächendeckend sowieso Einzug halten wird. Wie nennt sich das, die Ermittelung des Einheitsfanges, also die Bestimmung von Zeitaufwand/Fisch? Daraus bildet die Wissenschaft u.a. Rückschlüsse auf den Fischbestand. Wird also für Besatzmassnahmen oder Einschränkungen der Angelei (<-von was anderem ist ja nicht auszugehen) im Rahmen der Hege von Bedeutung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> 1.) Zum einen (s.u.) dürfen dänische Boote unter 15m auch während der Laichzeit oberhalb 20m fischen.
> 
> 2.) Zum anderen scheint es dort wohl Überlegungen zu geben, zusätzlich zur Fisketegn ein Statistikblatt auszugeben. Wer angeln geht, muss dann vorher Datum und Uhrzeit (Beginn des Angelns) eintragen, das Dokument mit sich führen und hinterher Endeuhrzeit und Fangmenge dokumentieren. Dies soll dann zum Jahresende an die Behörden zurück geschickt und dort ausgewertet werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Mir fehlt einfach das Verständnis für das Gejammer, dass man nur noch 5 Dorsche mit 35 cm (Kinderstube) mitnehmen darf. Dorsch mit 35 cm, da sollte man mal drüber nachdenken. Ein Maß mit 50cm wäre wohl eher angebracht. Und wer an einer Stelle   zig 25 cm Dorsche fängt und immer weiter angelt sollte mit Entzug des Fischereischeines auf Lebenszeit belohnt werden.
Die Quote für Berufsfischer  finde ich auch nicht OK aber das was hier an Argumenten kommt spricht nicht immer wirklich für die Angler.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der deutsche Amtsschimmel wird da mit Sicherheit mal wieder gründlicher und strenger sein als alle anderen! Da werden schon die ihre Sicht der Dinge oktruierenden Gutmenschen für ne satte Verschärfung sorgen.
> 
> Dabei wollte ich gerade ein Gewerbe mit dem Geschäftsgegenstand Baglimit-Handel anmelden!



Aber sicher, da strenge Verbote eine Kontrolle dieser auch überflüssig machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Mir fehlt einfach das Verständnis für das Gejammer, dass man nur noch 5 Dorsche mit 35 cm (Kinderstube) mitnehmen darf. Dorsch mit 35 cm, da sollte man mal drüber nachdenken. Ein Maß mit 50cm wäre wohl eher angebracht. Und wer an einer Stelle   zig 25 cm Dorsche fängt und immer weiter angelt sollte mit Entzug des Fischereischeines auf Lebenszeit belohnt werden.



Geb ich Dir voll recht. 
Und noch weniger Verständnis habe ich so sinnfreie Regelungen wie jetzt beschlossen, die nur Dorschbestand und Anglern schaden.


----------



## Rosini (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einer Mindestmaßerhöhung auf sagen wir 65cm ? Die Naturschutzverbände , Berufsfischer.... etc .hätten bestimmt nichts dagegen. Laut Tierschutzgesetz müssten alle Untermassigen Dorsche zurückgesetzt werden. Das heißt, die Kuttertur ist nicht schon nach den ersten 5 38cm großen Dorschen beendet. Mann würde wohl erst ein paar fangen müssen bis 5 Stück in ausreichender Größe in der Fischkiste liegen. Laut Neuster Norwegischer Studie (nachzulesen in ich glaub letzter Fisch und Fang) ist die Überlebensquote beim zurücksetzen bei nahezu 100% wenn nicht mit Würmern gefischt wird. In der Öffentlichen Darstellung würden die Angler sogar noch mehr für den Dorschschutz tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Da gilt das gleiche wie im anderen Thread, wo Du das Selbe gepostet hast:
Geht aber nicht ohne EU-Parlament (nicht durschaubare EU-Bürokratie, was von wem geregelt werden darf, war aber schon bekannt), Quote/Baglimit und Schonzeit, da können sie aber mit EU-Verordnung ran.

Freiwillige Schonmaßerhöhung sind zudem in SH ausdrücklich verboten, jeder maßige Dorsch ist laut Ministerium abzuschlagen, das Dorschangeln dann einzustellen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Bitte ignoriert nicht die starke quotenminderung auch für berufsfischer und den definitiv nicht marginalen anteil der dorschfänge durch angler. Dies zu ignorieren ist grundbaustein eurer argumentation.



Die Quotenminderung hätte 88% sein müssen um den Bestand in der jetzigen Form zu erhalten! Nun wurde sie um 56%gekürzt und 900t werden bei den Anglern zusätzlich angespart.....SUPER bleiben immer noch über 2000t Differenz die zu viel entnommen werden um den Bestand überhaupt zu erhalten! 
 Einzig die Kürzung der Quote um 88% und die Einsparung der 900t bei den Anglern wäre ein Schritt nach vorne gewesen-nämlich 900t mehr Dorsch am leben, als benötigt werden um den Bestand zu erhalten!


----------



## fischhändler (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

jetzt sollten es die angler wie die französischen Bauern machen:

Die Sperren einfach die Brücken oder Autobahnen.

Also Karfreitag oder besser Ostermontag mit bootstrailern die Fehmarn Sundbrücke blockieren.

Vielleicht wird dann die Politik wach!!!

Wollen wir uns von der EU das Hobby vermiesen lassen?


----------



## Dachfeger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



fischhändler schrieb:


> jetzt sollten es die angler wie die französischen Bauern machen:
> 
> Die Sperren einfach die Brücken oder Autobahnen.
> 
> ...


Das kannst du vergessen. Nicht in Deutschland wo der deutsche Michel wohnt.
Schau dir die Petition zu den FFH-Gebieten an. Weeßte Bescheid.#q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Mir fehlt einfach das Verständnis für das Gejammer, dass man nur noch 5 Dorsche mit 35 cm (Kinderstube) mitnehmen darf. Dorsch mit 35 cm, da sollte man mal drüber nachdenken. Ein Maß mit 50cm wäre wohl eher angebracht. Und wer an einer Stelle zig 25 cm Dorsche fängt und immer weiter angelt sollte mit Entzug des Fischereischeines auf Lebenszeit belohnt werden.
> Die Quote für Berufsfischer finde ich auch nicht OK *aber das was hier an Argumenten kommt spricht nicht immer wirklich für die Angler*.



Geballtes Wissen hör hör...35cm Dorsche?! Gejammer?! 

 Soviel wie ich weiß liegt das Mindestmaß für Angler bei 38cm...

 Aber gut das deine Argumente/Infos/Aussagen die dann kommen sogar noch völlig falsch sind!#q#q#q


----------



## UMueller (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder schafft D wieder Regelungen, die den letzten paar Angelkuttern bei uns dann das Kreuz vollends brechen?


Bei der sprichwörtlichen teutschen Gründlichkeit wohl eher brechen.


----------



## boardsurfer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Die Quotenminderung hätte 88% sein müssen um den Bestand in der jetzigen Form zu erhalten! Nun wurde sie um 56%gekürzt und 900t werden bei den Anglern zusätzlich angespart.....SUPER bleiben immer noch über 2000t Differenz die zu viel entnommen werden um den Bestand überhaupt zu erhalten!
> Einzig die Kürzung der Quote um 88% und die Einsparung der 900t bei den Anglern wäre ein Schritt nach vorne gewesen-nämlich 900t mehr Dorsch am leben, als benötigt werden um den Bestand zu erhalten!


Da du dich auf mich beziehst, will ich das nur kurz richtigstellen. Zunächst einmal danke ich dir für die aussage, dass sowohl die 88% minderung der fischer ALS AUCH die beschränkungen für die angler vonnöten sind. Diese meinung teile ich mit dir, auch wenn sich über die genauen zahlen streiten lässt (die wissenschaft kann hier niemals konkrete zahlen liefern, nur schätzungen). Ebenso verstehe ich, dass über die von dir angesprochene differenz missmut bei den anglern aufkommt - sie ist nachteilig für den Dorsch. Die angler jedoch als verlierer darzustellen, halte ich definitiv für falsch. Wie auch du befürwortest, müssen auch hier sinnvolle beschränkungen eingeführt werden. Ob das baglimit nun sinnvoll ist, darüber lässt sich wie in diesem thread zu sehen, streiten, eine schonzeit, ein entnahmefenster o.ä. wäre vielleicht die bessere variante gewesen. 
Der kernpunkt meiner kritik an der darstellung in diesem thread ist neben diesem teil, der darstellung der angler als verlierer, der umgang mit wissenschaftlichen zahlen. Auf der einen seite wird der thünenstudie hier gänzlich ihre aussagekraft abgesprochen, da statistisch nicht repräsentativ, die laut dieses threads die einzige dateberhebung zum gesamtfang der angler ist. Auf der anderen seite sollen zahlen, wie die 88% der quotenminderung für berufsfischer und die 900t der fangmenge durch angler mittels des baglimits, für die eben diese thünenstudie berücksichtigt werden muss, in stein gemeißelt sein? Die gesamtfangreduzierung des dorschfangs in der westlichen ostsee von vllt. 60% ist daher nicht so einfach als tropfen auf dem heißen stein zu deklarieren, auch wenn ich eine höhere definitiv befürwortet hätte. Also kann ich diese naive aussage "ab 88% erholen sich die bestände, unter 88% ist alles für die katz" nicht nachvollziehen. 
Und nochmal: ich heiße das beschlossene NICHT gut, verherrliche auch nicht schleppnetzfischerei; die politik oder verbände.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Da du dich auf mich beziehst, will ich das nur kurz richtigstellen. Zunächst einmal danke ich dir für die aussage, dass sowohl die 88% minderung der fischer ALS AUCH die beschränkungen für die angler vonnöten sind. Diese meinung teile ich mit dir, auch wenn sich über die genauen zahlen streiten lässt (die wissenschaft kann hier niemals konkrete zahlen liefern, *nur schätzungen*). Ebenso verstehe ich, dass über die von dir angesprochene differenz missmut bei den anglern aufkommt - sie ist nachteilig für den Dorsch. *Die angler jedoch als verlierer darzustellen, halte ich definitiv für falsch*. Wie auch du befürwortest, müssen auch hier sinnvolle beschränkungen eingeführt werden. Ob das baglimit nun sinnvoll ist, darüber lässt sich wie in diesem thread zu sehen, streiten, eine schonzeit, ein entnahmefenster o.ä. wäre vielleicht die bessere variante gewesen.
> Der kernpunkt meiner kritik an der darstellung in diesem thread ist neben diesem teil, der darstellung der angler als verlierer, der umgang mit wissenschaftlichen zahlen. Auf der einen seite wird der thünenstudie hier gänzlich ihre aussagekraft abgesprochen, da statistisch nicht repräsentativ, die laut dieses threads die einzige dateberhebung zum gesamtfang der angler ist. Auf der anderen seite sollen zahlen, wie die 88% der quotenminderung für berufsfischer und die 900t der fangmenge durch angler mittels des baglimits, für die eben diese thünenstudie berücksichtigt werden muss, in stein gemeißelt sein? Die gesamtfangreduzierung des dorschfangs in der westlichen ostsee von vllt. 60% ist daher nicht so einfach als tropfen auf dem heißen stein zu deklarieren, auch wenn ich eine höhere definitiv befürwortet hätte. Also kann ich diese naive aussage "ab 88% erholen sich die bestände, unter 88% ist alles für die katz" nicht nachvollziehen.
> Und nochmal: ich heiße das beschlossene NICHT gut, verherrliche auch nicht schleppnetzfischerei; die politik oder verbände.



Das es nur Schätzungen sein können ist klar.
 Das ich die Angler als Verlierer darstelle entspringt deiner Fantasie oder Interpretation.

 Und die Aussage ist nicht naiv mit den 88%, vielleicht sind auch nur 75% nötig um den bestand zu erhalten, aber selbst die kommen ja nicht mal zusammen bei Quoten- und Anglereinsparungen. Somit gabs eine Beschränkung für 1000de weitere Leute, während einige wenige (160+- Fischer) noch wieder eine "Gutschrift" bekamen und letztendlich aber dem Problemkind, dem Dorsch dadurch nicht geholfen ist, eher um gekehrt, es wird ihm sogar noch geschadet! 
 Und ja irgendwelche Zahlen muss man ja nun mal als Grundlage für die Diskussion nehmen, das diese wirklich wahr sind zweifel ich an, aber sie wurden nun mal als Grundlage für diese sinnlose Entscheidung genutzt!


----------



## Honeyball (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@boardsurfer: Ich weiß zwar nicht, mit welcher Intention Du hier alles wiederholst, aber langsam stellt sich mir nur eine Frage:
Bist Du Angler oder Vertreter einer dieser spendensammelnden Tierschutzmafiaorganisationen?

Anders geht mir nicht in den Kopf, warum Du permanent
1.) die Grundaussagen und die Intentionen dieses Threads falsch darstellst
2.) der Mehrheit der hier Diskutierenden eine grundsätzliche Ablehnung des Baglimits unterstellst

Nur, damit Du es vielleicht endlich auch begreifst:
*Es geht hier nicht um das Baglimit als solches, sondern darum, dass dessen Einführung dazu geführt hat, dass die Berufsfischerquote weniger gesenkt wurde als eigentlich für den Dorschbestand sinnvoll wäre und es sich somit als unsinnig bzw. sogar schädlich erweist!!!*


----------



## gründler (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Irgendwo hier fragte jemand nach kg Preis Dorsch.

Hannover Großmarkt gerade eben,aktueller Preis 24.99€ das kg.Letzten Donnerstag lag er bei 14.99€.

Zu einigen hier,manche scheinen Verwandt mit dem gesperrten User Rheo... zu sein ^^


#h


----------



## Honeyball (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Die Händler nutzen die Presse geschickt aus, um die Preise hoch zu treiben. Dabei bin ich fast sicher, dass der Dorsch, der da verkauft wird, eher aus der Nordsee stammt als aus der Ostsee :m


----------



## gründler (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die Händler nutzen die Presse geschickt aus, um die Preise hoch zu treiben. Dabei bin ich fast sicher, dass der Dorsch, der da verkauft wird, eher aus der Nordsee stammt als aus der Ostsee :m



Jepp,behalte das auch im Auge,fahre ja nun genug Händler sowie Fischer ab,mal sehen wann die 30€ gesprengt werden.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Irgendwo hier fragte jemand nach kg Preis Dorsch.
> 
> Hannover Großmarkt gerade eben,aktueller Preis 24.99€ das kg.Letzten Donnerstag lag er bei 14.99€.
> 
> ...



Für Filet kann der Preis passen.

Am Stück ausgenommen mit Kopf ca. 8 Euro/kg


----------



## gründler (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und ja irgendwelche Zahlen muss man ja nun mal als Grundlage für die Diskussion nehmen, das diese wirklich wahr sind zweifel ich an, aber sie wurden nun mal als Grundlage für diese sinnlose Entscheidung genutzt!



Ich empfehle diese Doku ganz zu schauen.Hier der teil wo mit Zahlen hantiert wird.Die junge frau hat damals sehr gekämpft wurde dann laut hören wohl "Mundtot" gemacht.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpKV6SiNIhM


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Jep, sollte man sich unbedingt mal anschauen! Da merkt man dann was das Zahlenroulette wert ist.


----------



## gründler (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für Filet kann der Preis passen.
> 
> Am Stück ausgenommen mit Kopf ca. 8 Euro/kg



Jo nur die Verwöhnten wollen kein Kopf und Schwanz,was meinste wie oft ich Köpfe und co. abschneiden soll oder am besten gleich Filet.Ausnahme Räucherfisch,aber auch da kommen genug und sagen bitte Kopf ab machen oder filetieren bitte.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo nur die Verwöhnten wollen kein Kopf und Schwanz,was meinste wie oft ich Köpfe und co. abschneiden soll oder am besten gleich Filet.Ausnahme Räucherfisch,aber auch da kommen genug und sagen bitte Kopf ab machen oder filetieren bitte.




Die kennen ja auch keine leckere Fischsuppe.  

Zu den Zahlen...irgendwelche Zahlen
das ist das Problem, mit irgendwie irgendwelche Zahlen rechnen argumentieren...oder die Sache korrekt angehen und den Fang der Angler umfassend regelmäßig über das Jahr an verschiedenen Orten, Zeiten etc. auch Ländern erfassen...
und nicht in der Hochsaison 5 Angler/ Kutter sich rauspicken und deren Fang dann auf 90.000 Angler einfach hochrechnen. 
Das ist unseriös.

Irgendwelche Zahlen kann ich auch aus einem dunklen Sack ziehen...


----------



## Kotzi (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@Sharpo

Na dann ist das ja gut dass dies genau so für Deutschland gemacht wird.
Schau doch bitte mal genau nach bevor du hier unqualifiziert rumposaunst.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @Sharpo
> 
> Na dann ist das ja gut dass dies genau so für Deutschland gemacht wird.
> Schau doch bitte mal genau nach bevor du hier unqualifiziert rumposaunst.




Nein, wurde es ja nicht.
Dazu gibt es im Board auch die Links.

Klar hätte dann auch die Fangmenge der Angler höher sein können.

Aber was diskutieren wir noch? Jeder hat seine Meinung dazu und jutt. Drehen uns im Kreis.


----------



## boardsurfer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @boardsurfer: Ich weiß zwar nicht, mit welcher Intention Du hier alles wiederholst, aber langsam stellt sich mir nur eine Frage:
> Bist Du Angler oder Vertreter einer dieser spendensammelnden Tierschutzmafiaorganisationen?
> 
> Anders geht mir nicht in den Kopf, warum Du permanent
> ...


"Spendensammelnde tierschutzmafiaorganisation"- man merkt anhand solcher ausdrücke, welche ideologie den meisten hier anwesenden zugrunde liegt. 1. Sind solche organisiationen häufig sogar mehr der kommerziellen fischerei abgewandt als den anglern
2. Finde ich die aufteilung in diese beiden pole höchst bedenklich, da anglersein nicht der gegenpart zur mitgliedschaft in einem naturschutzverein ist ( und nein, bin ich nicht, bevor wieder irgendwelchr behauptungen in den raum geworfen werden.

Zu deinen punkten
1. Die grundaussage des threads ist wortwörtlich, dass angler die verlierer und fischer die Gewinner der neuen regelung sind, was falsch ist, angler sind keine verlierer, und fischer eben doch, diese tatsachenverdrehung wird nur aus der tatsache gewonnen, dass die quote ca.35% niedriger liegt, weil angler ebenso eingeschränkt wurden --> es wird die gesamtfassung ignoriert und das urteil über diesen einzelpunkt hergeleitet.
2. Wenn hier threads im forum diskutieren und dazu auffordern, die fangbeschränkung bewusst zu missachten, hier ebenso über den wirtschaftlichen schaden und das ende der kutterfischerei schwadroniert wird, einige user fischmasse gegen urlaubskosten aufrechnen und über den verlust ihrer vereinsinternen kuttertouren klagen, dann muss ich sagen; ist deine aussage lachhaft, dass es eine bloße unterstellung wäre, dass die meisten das baglimit negativ sehen. (Hat rein garnichts mit der quote zu tun, die die fischer bekommen, die gründe habe ich schon xmal geliefert, wobei wir auch bei deiner abschließenden erklärung wären: das baglimit ist verdammt nochmal NICHT schädlich als solches, die 35% weniger sind es bei den fischern, und über die sollten die angler klagen, nicht aber ihre eigene einschränkung wie kleinkinder beweinen und mit ihrer missachtung drohen.


----------



## Kotzi (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@ Sharpo

Man sehe:

http://www.dcf-germany.de/fileadmin...rmany_Annual_Report_2015_Text_27-May-2016.pdf

Seite 17

Bei Fakten von Meinung zu reden ist auch Abenteuerlich. Und deine Fakten waren falsch.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> "Spendensammelnde tierschutzmafiaorganisation"- man merkt anhand solcher ausdrücke, welche ideologie den meisten hier anwesenden zugrunde liegt. 1. Sind solche organisiationen häufig sogar mehr der kommerziellen fischerei abgewandt als den anglern
> 2. Finde ich die aufteilung in diese beiden pole höchst bedenklich, da anglersein nicht der gegenpart zur mitgliedschaft in einem naturschutzverein ist ( und nein, bin ich nicht, bevor wieder irgendwelchr behauptungen in den raum geworfen werden.
> 
> Zu deinen punkten
> ...



1. eine Diskussion ob das Glas halb leer oder halb voll ist.
2. Wird hier niemand aufgefordert Vorschriften, Gesetze oder anderweitige Regelungen zu missachten.


Für einige Berufsfischer ist diese Quote weiterhin sterben auf Raten. Ob nun 88% oder 56%...das Ergebnis wird für diese Berufssparte identisch sein.....(nach deren eigener Aussage)

Hinzu kommen nun noch die kleinen Kutterbetriebe welche die Dorschangler zum Platz gebracht haben. 
20-25% des Geschäftes wird im Frühjahr gemacht wo nun ein Fanglimit von 3 Dorschen besteht.

Das ganze sind faule Kompromisse.


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich empfehle diese Doku ganz zu schauen.Hier der teil wo mit Zahlen hantiert wird.Die junge frau hat damals sehr gekämpft wurde dann laut hören wohl "Mundtot" gemacht.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpKV6SiNIhM



Den Film kenne ich auch und ich glaube der Studentin mehr als jedem der  holzköpfigen, sogenannten Wissenschaftler. Die beißen nicht in die Hand die sie füttert. Und die Drohung gegen die Studentin "Seien sie vorsichtig" ist der Gipfel. So seriös sind diese Wissenschaftler. Eitel und teilweise völlig inkompetent, anmasend und drohend. Pfui.


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Im Übrigen zählen viele Kutterkapitäne die Fänge der Angler und schreiben diese dann auf. Vielleicht hätte man auch mal die Kutterkapitäne fragen können, aber da wären die Anglerfänge sicherlich zu gering ausgefallen.


----------



## Kotzi (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@buttweiser

Auch für dich schafft ein Blick in das obrige Dokument ein kleines
bisschen Licht in der Dunkelheit.


----------



## Dachfeger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich empfehle diese Doku ganz zu schauen.Hier der teil wo mit Zahlen hantiert wird.Die junge frau hat damals sehr gekämpft wurde dann laut hören wohl "Mundtot" gemacht.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpKV6SiNIhM



Hans Lassen...watt ein arroganter A.......
Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Sollte Wissenschaft nicht so laufen das man sich selber auch mal kritisch hinterfragt?
Der sorgt sich nicht nur um seinen Ruf sondern wahrscheinlich auch um seinen Job und Zahlungen die seine "Forschung" finanzieren.
Lobbyismus in Reinkultur #q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> "Spendensammelnde tierschutzmafiaorganisation"- man merkt anhand solcher ausdrücke, welche ideologie den meisten hier anwesenden zugrunde liegt. 1. Sind solche organisiationen häufig sogar mehr der kommerziellen fischerei abgewandt als den anglern
> 2. Finde ich die aufteilung in diese beiden pole höchst bedenklich, da anglersein nicht der gegenpart zur mitgliedschaft in einem naturschutzverein ist ( und nein, bin ich nicht, bevor wieder irgendwelchr behauptungen in den raum geworfen werden.
> 
> Zu deinen punkten
> ...



Genau das ist nicht geschehen!!!#d#d#d#d


----------



## Dachfeger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Erschreckend!!! Wenn man der Pauly Studie glauben darf, dann geht es dem Dorsch noch mieser als bisher angenommen.
> Wenn dem so sein sollte wäre ich sogar für ein generelles Fangverbot für die nächsten Jahre.
> Dies ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung!



Ich glaube das hätten die meisten sogar(wie ich auch) befürwortet.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @buttweiser
> 
> Auch für dich schafft ein Blick in das obrige Dokument ein kleines
> bisschen Licht in der Dunkelheit.



http://literatur.ti.bund.de/digbib_extern/dn051522.pdf

 wie die Anglerfänge berechnet wurden-2% Rücklauferfolg, sagt denke ich schon alles....


----------



## raubangler (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> http://literatur.ti.bund.de/digbib_extern/dn051522.pdf
> 
> wie die Anglerfänge berechnet wurden-2% Rücklauferfolg, sagt denke ich schon alles....


 
 Und bereitst 2012 waren die Interessen vom Thünen Institut klar erkennbar.

 Zitat:

 Die Höchstfangmengen​ der kommerziellen Fischer müssen also nicht sinken,​ sofern sich die Angelfischerei nicht deutlich ausdehnt.​ Die höhere neue Quote muss nur anders aufgeteilt​ werden. Ein geeignetes Management sollte​ für einen Ausgleich der Interessen der Freizeit- und​ der kommerziellen Fischerei sorgen und die große​ sozioökonomische Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei​ berücksichtigen.
 
Solche Statements und Schlußfolgerungen sind nicht die Aufgabe von unabhängigen Wissenschaftlern, sondern von Politikern.
 Die Wissenschaftler haben nur die Basis zu liefern.
 Da fragt man sich doch, welche Ursache das hier haben kann, dass die unabhängigen Wissenschaftler doch nicht so unabhängig sind.


----------



## boardsurfer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und bereitst 2012 waren die Interessen vom Thünen Institut klar erkennbar.
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...



Kompletter unfug. Sorry. Befasse dich bitte mit den aufgaben der wissenschaft, bevor du solche aussagen triffst. Wissenschaft ist nicht nur dazu da, irgendwelche daten zu sammeln und mit ihnen zu rechnen.


----------



## boardsurfer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Genau das ist nicht geschehen!!!#d#d#d#d



Siehe diverse kommentare in diesem und verwandten threads, es soll sich aber bitte nicht jeder angesprochen fühlen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> @boardsurfer, bitte, das TI hat für 2016 eine Quotensenkung von 10% gefordert, diese wurde fast 1:1 umgesetzt. Begründung: "Um die sich langsam erholenden Bestände weiter aufzubauen". Alles Anhand ihrer qualifizierten Daten. Im nächsten Jahr fordern sie 87% Reduzierung,
> da der Bestand anscheinend vor dem Kollaps steht. Hier stimmt entweder was mit den Daten oder deren Interpretation nicht.


#6#6#6


----------



## raubangler (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Kompletter unfug. Sorry. Befasse dich bitte mit den aufgaben der wissenschaft, bevor du solche aussagen triffst. Wissenschaft ist nicht nur dazu da, irgendwelche daten zu sammeln und mit ihnen zu rechnen.



Na dann erklär' doch mal, warum Thünen (Dein Arbeitgeber?) schreibt, dass es einen 'Ausgleich' zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern geben soll.
 Das ist eine politische Forderung, zu der das Institut nicht legitimiert war und ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

*Aktualisierung 13.10. 2016*

Grafik zu Dorschfängen von Jens Meyer

Quellen zur Erstellung der Grafik: 
Quelle: LALLF M-V
2015-17: TAC Quelle








Es  ist klar zu sehen, dass hier vor allem die nichtdeutsche Fischerei den Bestand am westlichen Dorsch auf dem Gewissen hat, und keinesfalls die Anger auch nur ansatzweise.

Das Märchen von "Angler fangen so viel wie Fischer" gilt ja nur für Deutschland, das relativ wenig Quote am Westdorsch hat.

Das unterstreicht in meinen Augen nochmal meine These, dass deutsche Angler hier vor allem für dänische Fischer verzichten und dass das auch von der Politik so geplant war:
*Hilfe für Fischer.
Nicht für Dorsch oder Angler!!!!*


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Kompletter unfug. Sorry. Befasse dich bitte mit den aufgaben der wissenschaft, bevor du solche aussagen triffst. Wissenschaft ist nicht nur dazu da, irgendwelche daten zu sammeln und mit ihnen zu rechnen.



Stimmt sie sammeln nämlich genau DIE Daten die der Auftraggeber wünscht und auch für bezahlt#t


----------



## boardsurfer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 13.10. 2016*
> 
> Grafik zu Dorschfängen von Jens Meyer
> 
> ...



Du missinterpretierst diese grafik. Zunächst einmal beziehen sich die daten nicht auf deutsche gewässer, sondern die gewässer des westlichen dorschbestands. Dass hier deutsche fischer im vergleich zu den dänischen und schwedischen etc. Nur einen bruchteil ausmachen, ist klar, jeder bekommt eine quote, natürlich nicht dieselbe, da sich die bestände der jeweiligen hoheitsgewässer unterscheiden. Die grafik enthält ebenso die fänge der freizeitfischer der anderen teilhabenden nationen vor, da keine vorliegen, diesen fakt nutzt du aber, um den vermeintlich kleinen anteil der fänge durch angler zu benennen. Dass deutsche fischer und angler mehr oder weniger auf einer Stufe stehen, lässt erahnen, dass die fänge durch freizeitfischer anderer nationen ebenso nicht unerheblich sind- dänische gewässer sind deutlich ergiebiger aufgrund des höheren salzgehaltes/ geohrafische breite usw. Von daher ist deine interpretation nicht zielführend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ausnahmsweise antworte ich Dir nochmal selber:


boardsurfer schrieb:


> . Zunächst einmal beziehen sich die daten nicht auf deutsche gewässer, sondern die gewässer des westlichen dorschbestand


*Natürlich beziehen sich die Daten nicht auf deutsche Gewässer!!!!*

Es geht schliesslich auch bei der Regulierung um einen *EU Bestand *Westdorsch in ICES 22-24 und ebne* NICHT um deutsche Gewässer/Dorsche...*

*Dann muss man auch ALLE Fänge angucken.*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Die grafik enthält ebenso die fänge der freizeitfischer der anderen teilhabenden nationen vor, da keine vorliegen,


Und selbst wenn man für S und DK die gleiche t-Zahl an Anglerfängen wie für D ansetzen würde (was beide abstreiten, dass es so viel wäre), stimmt das Märchen von Anglern entnehmen so viel Fischer wieder nicht für EU, sondern immer nur noch für D.
*
Und das nicht, weil Angler so viel fangen, sondern weil deutsche Fischer sowenig Quote aus dem EU-Topf haben!*

Es sind davon ab genau die Zahlen, auf Grund deren die Entscheidungen *GEGEN  Dorsch und Angler* und für, vor allem dänische, Fischerei getroffen wurden.


----------



## boardsurfer (13. Oktober 2016)

raubangler schrieb:


> Na dann erklär' doch mal, warum Thünen (Dein Arbeitgeber?) schreibt, dass es einen 'Ausgleich' zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern geben soll.
> Das ist eine politische Forderung, zu der das Institut nicht legitimiert war und ist.



Es ist die aufgabe der wissenschaft, auf basis wissenschaftlicher ergebnisse, lösungsmöglichkeiten zu erarbeiten und zu präsentieren- die aufgabe der politik ist es, diese umzusetzen. Dass ein ausgleich zwischen anglern und berufsfischern bestehen muss, fordere ich übrigens ebenso, weil sich hier scheinbar und verständlicherweise der nachhaltigkeitsgedanke am ehesten wiederfindet. Eine monopolstellung für die freizeitfischerei wäre keine nachhaltige bewirtschaftung, da 1. das potential nicht genutzt wird und 2. der ostseedorsch nur der anglerminderheit vorbehalten wäre. Aufgrund dessen ist der satz ein typisches leitmotiv moderner, nachhaltiger und löblicher wissenschaft. Du hast scheinbar kein wissen über wissenschaftliche arbeit usw., damit habe ich kein problem, solange du mit solchen äußerungen nicht ungerechtfertigt polarisierst.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise antworte ich Dir nochmal selber:
> Natürlich beziehen sich die Daten nicht auf deutsche Gewässer!!!!
> 
> Es geht schliesslich auch bei der Regulierung um einen *EU Bestand *Westdorsch in ICES 22-24 und ebne* NICHT um deutsche Gewässer/Dorsche...*
> ...


Langsam ärgert mich, dass du an meinen argumenten vorbeiargumentierst. 1. Ist die aussage nichts wert, s oder dk behaupten, sie würden nicht so viel dorsch fangen. 2. Dass dänische fischer und andere eine teils bessere quote bekommen als die deutschen habe ich begründet. Dies ignorierst du und ärgerst dich weiter über die geringe quote. Der bestand dänischer hoheitsgewässer ist größer als der bestand deutschlands, eine höhere quote ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt. 3. Selbst wenn der anteil von anglern in der EU nur 30% ist, ist eine einschränkung bei den anglern vollkommen gerechtfertigt!! Dass der bestand im gegensatz dazu in deutschen gewässern von anglern verglichen mit s und dk anteilig deutlich höher befischt wird, zeigt, dass angler sich definitiv mit einschränken müssen, da der deutsche bestand dementsprechend zu großem anteil von den anglern bewirtschaftet wird. So und nicht anders. Ob die zahlen nun real sind oder nicht, ist eine andere frage- rein bezogen auf die statistik kann die interpretation nicht anders ausfallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich argumentiere nicht an Deinen Argumenten vorbei - Du hast für mich keine...
Damit ist meine Unterhaltung mit Dir wieder vorüber...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Mir zeigt die Graphik eine Gegebenheit ganz deutlich, nämlich wie kurzfristig die Politik denkt.

Natürlich haben wir 2015 und 2016 (nach Hochrechnung, obwohl so gut wie kein Dorsch seit Monaten gefangen wird!) ähnlich viel gefangen wie die Berufsfischer, aber immer noch mit 6% deutlich weniger. Guck ich mir jedoch die letzten 10 Jahre an, haben wir Angler lediglich die Hälfte (52%) der Berufsfischer entnommen. Das nur für Deutschland gerechnet, da es ja (angeblich) keine Berechnungen für die Anrainerstaaten gibt.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Es ist die aufgabe der wissenschaft, auf basis wissenschaftlicher ergebnisse, lösungsmöglichkeiten zu erarbeiten und zu präsentieren- die aufgabe der politik ist es, diese umzusetzen. Dass ein ausgleich zwischen anglern und berufsfischern bestehen muss, fordere ich übrigens ebenso, weil sich hier scheinbar und verständlicherweise der nachhaltigkeitsgedanke am ehesten wiederfindet. Eine monopolstellung für die freizeitfischerei wäre keine nachhaltige bewirtschaftung, da 1. das potential nicht genutzt wird und 2. der ostseedorsch nur der anglerminderheit vorbehalten wäre. Aufgrund dessen ist der satz ein typisches leitmotiv moderner, nachhaltiger und löblicher wissenschaft. Du hast scheinbar kein wissen über wissenschaftliche arbeit usw., damit habe ich kein problem, solange du mit solchen äußerungen nicht ungerechtfertigt polarisierst.
> 
> 
> Langsam ärgert mich, dass du an meinen argumenten vorbeiargumentierst. 1. Ist die aussage nichts wert, s oder dk behaupten, sie würden nicht so viel dorsch fangen. 2. Dass dänische fischer und andere eine teils bessere quote bekommen als die deutschen habe ich begründet. Dies ignorierst du und ärgerst dich weiter über die geringe quote. Der bestand dänischer hoheitsgewässer ist größer als der bestand deutschlands, eine höhere quote ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt. 3. Selbst wenn der anteil von anglern in der EU nur 30% ist, ist eine einschränkung bei den anglern vollkommen gerechtfertigt!! Dass der bestand im gegensatz dazu in deutschen gewässern von anglern verglichen mit s und dk anteilig deutlich höher befischt wird, zeigt, dass angler sich definitiv mit einschränken müssen, da der deutsche bestand dementsprechend zu großem anteil von den anglern bewirtschaftet wird. So und nicht anders. Ob die zahlen nun real sind oder nicht, ist eine andere frage- rein bezogen auf die statistik kann die interpretation nicht anders ausfallen.



 Ja, Dänemark hat die längere Küstenlinie, vergiss bitte Grönland und die Färöer nicht, 
 und was kann man daraus ableiten? Dass die rund 6 Mio Dänen ständig mit dem Boot auf Fischfang sind?
 D-Land hat höhere Berge , wieviel Quote gibt es dafür?
 Sorry, ich bin schon von mir aus auch für ein Baglimit.
 Aber nicht mit der aktuellen Begründung
 Gruß A.


----------



## boardsurfer (13. Oktober 2016)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich argumentiere nicht an Deinen Argumenten vorbei - Du hast für mich keine...
> Damit ist meine Unterhaltung mit Dir wieder vorüber...



So kann man es natürlich auch machen, wenn man keine argumente mehr hat und die wahrheit nicht einsehen will - nicht persönlich nehmen - ich weiß nicht, ob du den von mir dargelegten wissenschaftlichen standpunkt nicht verstehst, oder bewusst als vertreter der angler das bestmögliche rausholen willst, indem du tatsachen verdrehst, es ist mir auch egal - da wir angler mehr oder weniger keine stimme in der regelungsfindung haben, versetzt es mich auch nicht in unruhe, wenn du und dieses forum auf seinem standpunkt beharrt. In einigen punkten habt ihr recht, in anderen nicht. So ist das halt.



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ja, Dänemark hat die längere Küstenlinie, vergiss bitte Grönland und die Färöer nicht,
> und was kann man daraus ableiten? Dass die rund 6 Mio Dänen ständig mit dem Boot auf Fischfang sind?
> D-Land hat höhere Berge , wieviel Quote gibt es dafür?
> Sorry, ich bin schon von mir aus auch für ein Baglimit.
> ...



Nein, wenn du es dir noch einmal durchliest, wirst du vielleicht die gründe erkennen: die dänische ostsee ist für den dorsch naturräumlich viel besser geeignet, weshalb der bestand deutlich größer ist. Bei der verteilung der quote geht es natürlich und gerechterweise nicht darum, welches land die größere flotte hat, sondern um eine aufteilung nach eben oben genanntem kriterium.


----------



## boardsurfer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Genau das gelingt anscheinend nicht, wie diese Grafik sehr gut zeigt und auch meine vorherigen Posts versucht haben aufzuzeigen. Monitoring seit sonstwieviel Jahren und der Bestand ist am A...
> Genau aus diesem Grund, s.h. Grafik ist inzwischen der rel. Anteil der Angler am Gesamtfang auch so groß, da der Bestand so klein ist. Für die Reduzierung ist er jedoch nicht verantwortlich. Alles natürlich nur wenn man den Zahlen auch traut. Tut man dies,
> dann wurden viele Jahre trotz besseren Wissens höhere Quoten beschlossen als geboten.



Weil die politik sich bis zuletzt vor den forderungen der wissenschaft gesträubt hat.. vermische das bitte nicht


----------



## UMueller (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Fakt ist doch das die Fangquoten immer wieder abgesenkt werden mussten, wegen der sinkenden Dorschpopulation. Ignoriert wurden immer die Ergebnisse von Forschern die stets geringere Fangquoten forderten als die dann festgelegten. Damit sich die Bestände hätten erholen können, wäre es besser gewesen auf die Angaben der Forscher zu hören. Punkt.
Jetzt ist soweit gekommen das der, ich betone geschätzte Fangmengen der Angler dazugerechnet werden um so auf einen höheren angenommenen Dorschbestand zu kommen und um so den Fischern eine höhere Quote zu ermöglichen. Steht sogar irgendwo auf der Homepage vom TI (den link dazu müsste Thomas haben glaub ich). Mit solcher Schönrechnerei wird dem Dorsch nicht geholfen. Wird eben weitergefischt bis nichts mehr geht.#q Aber es geht ja um Rettung der Fischerei(fast vergessen).
Zum Baglimit. Ja auch wir Angler können uns einschränken und zeigen das uns die Dorschbestände wichtig sind. Allerdings 10 statt 5 Dorsche für Angler wäre richtiger, weil  A: die Angelkutter dann nicht pleite gehen werden.  B: wenn der Uferangler es mal trifft 5 Dorsche schon mal drin sind und beim 6. wärest du schon Straftäter (da werden Peta und co schon hinschauen und wehe da liegt dann einer zuviel).  C: Die Angler keine Schuld am massiven Rückgang der Dorsche haben.  D:ich die Umverteilung der Quote nicht in Ordnung finde weil sie dem Dorsch nicht hilft. Im Gegenteil. Raubbau geht weiter.  F: Ich finde, auch wir Angler unseren Beitrag leisten sollten um in der Öffenlichkeit glaubwürdig zu sein(Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung) wenngleich eine Selbtstbeschränkung beim Dorsch nur Symbolcharakter hätte aber halt wichtig ist.

Übrigens. Naturnutz und Naturschutz sich nicht auschließt.  Die Angelei ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür wie man Natur nachhaltig nutzen und erhalten kann.


----------



## raubangler (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> ....Du hast scheinbar kein wissen über wissenschaftliche arbeit usw., damit habe ich kein problem, solange du mit solchen äußerungen nicht ungerechtfertigt polarisierst....


 
 Locker bleiben, auch wenn es Deinen Job betrifft.

 Die sog. wissenschaftliche Arbeit kommt in diesem Bereich nicht über Prozentrechnung und Dreisatz hinaus.
 Was vielen Fischereibiologen aber vermutlich entgegenkommt.:q

 Aber selbst das war schwerer Murks.
 Es reicht, sich hier die Grundgesamtheit der 'Bootsangler' anzusehen und wen man für die Ermittlung der Fangmengen herangezogen hatte.
 Statistik ist was anderes....

 Und auf Basis dieses Wackelkonstrukts werden dann Schlussfolgerungen im Imperativ veröffentlicht.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> So kann man es natürlich auch machen, wenn man keine argumente mehr hat und die wahrheit nicht einsehen will - nicht persönlich nehmen - ich weiß nicht, ob du den von mir dargelegten wissenschaftlichen standpunkt nicht verstehst, oder bewusst als vertreter der angler das bestmögliche rausholen willst, indem du tatsachen verdrehst, es ist mir auch egal - da wir angler mehr oder weniger keine stimme in der regelungsfindung haben, versetzt es mich auch nicht in unruhe, wenn du und dieses forum auf seinem standpunkt beharrt. In einigen punkten habt ihr recht, in anderen nicht. So ist das halt.
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, wenn du es dir noch einmal durchliest, wirst du vielleicht die gründe erkennen: die dänische ostsee ist für den dorsch naturräumlich viel besser geeignet, weshalb der bestand deutlich größer ist. Bei der verteilung der quote geht es natürlich und gerechterweise nicht darum, welches land die größere flotte hat, sondern um eine aufteilung nach eben oben genanntem kriterium.



Oh nein, Herr lass ...... es Regnen, man wie fixiert muss man :q:q:q:q:m
 Sorry


----------



## hans albers (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

na,...dann macht doch als "anglerboard" mal den ersten schritt:

sprich :
-mindestmaße rauf bis 45 cm
-kein laichdorschangeln mehr
-keine massenfänge mehr,wo gilt: reise = filets ...etc

wird hier nie passieren.

ihr meckert nur über schlechte quoten für berufsfischer,
unseriöse wissenschaftler..(ich weiss ,das AB hat die besten)
und jeder "kritische"post wird in einem ton beantwortet , 
der bände spricht....


----------



## boardsurfer (13. Oktober 2016)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Oh nein, Herr lass ...... es Regnen, man wie fixiert muss man :q:q:q:q:m
> Sorry


bahnbrechendes argument, dass du mit deinem beitrag hervorbringst, ich muss meine komplette meinung revidieren in anbetracht dieser neuen wendung! danke, dass du mir die augen geöffnet hast! #d



bastido schrieb:


> Na ich denke schon, dass hier eher argumentiert als gemeckert wird.
> Wenn das nicht "erlaubt" ist.
> Und jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, scheint dem Dorsch  tatsächlich nur ein komplettes Fangverbot zu helfen. Allemal besser als dieses Gewurschtel und man braucht sich auf keine zweifelhaften Prognosen mehr verlassen.


was meinst du, was hier los wäre, wenn man den armen anglern den dorschfang gänzlich verbieten würde (ebenso wie allen anderen):q


----------



## Arapaima2 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich finde das zum Kotzen das wir Angler bestraft werden und die Berufsfischer mit ihren Schleppnetzen die Weltmeere leeren


----------



## UMueller (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> na,...dann macht doch als "anglerboard" mal den ersten schritt:
> Eins vorweg. Bin nicht das "anglerboard"
> sprich :
> -mindestmaße rauf bis 45 cm
> ...



Aber eins muss hier mal klargestellt werden. Es sind nicht die Angler die, die Bestände ruiniert haben. Nicht das da Missverständnisse aufkommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, scheint dem Dorsch  tatsächlich nur ein komplettes Fangverbot zu helfen.




Nein, es reicht die Empfehlungen/ Quoten für die Berufsfischer strikt umzusetzen und zu konrollieren. Das wurde über viele Jahre versäumt und die Politik hat Zugest#ndnisse an die Berufsfischer gemacht. Jetzt hat die Politik bemerkt, dass nur durch politische Entscheidung zu den Quoten weder der Dorsch noch der Berufsfischer zu retten ist. Also einen Blich in die Statistik und siehe da- mittlerweile hat die Quote der Berufsfischer so weit abgenommen, dass die Meeresangler - deren Zahl stetig steigt laut TI - nahezu die gleiche Menge fangen. Da hat die Politik eine neue Möglichkeit gefunden, die Quote der Berufsfischer zu verbessern- der arme Angler, der eh keinen Gegenwehr leistet - wird beschnitten. Da das noch nicht ausreicht, hat man dann die Empfehlungen der Wissenschaftler wieder durch eine politische Quote ersetzt. Denn plötzlich kann sich nach Aussage der Wissenschaftler der Bestand des Dorsches auch bei einer Quote von 56% erholen, nur dauert es bis 2022. Zufällig ist genau das Jahr 2022 das Ziel im (Fischerei-) Managementplan von Frau Rodust. Wer hat eigentlich die Gespräche am Runden Tisch moderiert? Frai Rodust....? Ziel erreicht würde ich sagen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Sorry Bandit, meine Einlassung war tatsächlich für den Surfer gedacht, da er meine ganzen Argumente aus vorherigen Posts komplett ignoriert hat, aber da war er sofort da.
> Nun ist denke ich alles klar.
> Ich sehe das genau so wie Du.
> 
> Sorry nochmal



Alles gut! #6

Meine Zusammenfassung war auch nur für diejenigen gedacht, die meinem Beispiel mit dem Taschengeld der armen Kindern nicht folgen können oder wollen und zugleich immer noch der Meinung sind, dass der Angler eine Mitschuld am Dorschdesaster trägt. Aber vermutlich könnte ich wissenschaftliche Statistiken veröffentlichen, die so etwas von wasserdicht wären und diejenigen würden die immer noch so interpretieren, wie die Politik- der Angler hat Schuld oder zumindest eine Mitschuld. 

Aber gerne auch noch einmal für diejenigen, die im Studium in entscheidenen Semestern Taxi gefahren sind oder ausgeschlafen haben bzw. nur beim Thema Statistik anwesend waren: Der Dorsch würde sich ohne Fänge der Berufsfischer und nur mit Anglerfängen kurzfristig erholen, hingegen ohne Anglerfänge auch nur durch die Fänge der Berufsfischer verschwinden. Wohlgemerkt der Angler ohne Quote, der Berufsfischer mit politischer Quote. Warum? Weil der Berufsfischer jetzt schon die Fänge der Angler benötigt, um überhaupt noch fischen zu dürfen. Grundlage für meine Aussage sind die Zahlen des TI. Würde man den wirklichen Schaden an der Natur und an den Beständen vergleichen, würde man uns Angler als Helden der Natur feiern und die Fischer zum Teufel jagen. Da könntest du der Goldsurfer sein und würdest an dieser Tatsache nichts ändern...


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Der Boardsurfer sollte sich langsam mal eingestehen, dass er sich für seine wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse zum Nachteil des Dorsches bewusst prostituiert hat, um über einen Schwarm von nicht existierenden Geisterdorschen auf Seiten der Angler eine gute Quote für die deutschen Berufsfischer aus dem Kreuz leiern wollte aber stattdessen letztlich dies nur zum Vorteil der dänischen Berufsfischer gereichte.

Da muss er sich nicht wundern, dass sich in D-Land für diese völlig fehlgehende Heldentat keiner bedankt!

Nach dieser Selbsterkenntnis spielt er nun die beleidigte Leberwurst und muss mit aller Macht über sich ständig anpassende Pauschalierungen die Schuld bei uns Anglern und der Politik suchen!

Mit jedem seiner Beiträge fällt ein Stück dieser Maske!


----------



## UMueller (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> was meinst du, was hier los wäre, wenn man den armen anglern den dorschfang gänzlich verbieten würde (ebenso wie allen anderen):q


Aha, Dir gehts anscheinend garnicht um die Erholung des Dorsches sondern um Reglementierung der Angler bis hin zum Fangverbot für Dorsch. Hats immer noch nicht geklickt das die Angler überhaupt keine Schuld am Einbruch der Dorschbestände haben. Verbieten wir doch mal die Dorschangelei. Was passiert? Die Dorschbestände schrumpfen trotzdem immer mehr.
Verbieten wir mal nur die Fischerei. Was passiert? Die Dorschbestände blühen auf. Und du wirst dich wundern wer dann alles an den Strand kommt um sich seinen Dorsch zu angeln. Aber davon sind wir noch weit entfernt. Anglerschelte zu betreiben ist ja auch einfacher als sich mit der Fischereilobby auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## raubangler (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



UMueller schrieb:


> ... Anglerschelte zu betreiben ist ja auch einfacher als sich mit der Fischereilobby auseinanderzusetzen.


 
 Diese Fischerei-Institute existieren nur, wenn es auch eine Fischerei gibt.

 Unter normalen Umständen sind diese Fischereibiologen für die Fischer so lästig wie der TÜV  - wenn nicht sogar schlimmer.

 Aber jetzt kämpfen die gemeinsam um ihre Existenz.
 Das Verhalten von unserem Surfer muss man somit verstehen.
 Vermutlich hat er auch eine Familie, die was essen will.


----------



## boardsurfer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Boardsurfer sollte sich langsam mal eingestehen, dass er sich für seine wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse zum Nachteil des Dorsches bewusst prostituiert hat, um über einen Schwarm von nicht existierenden Geisterdorschen auf Seiten der Angler eine gute Quote für die deutschen Berufsfischer aus dem Kreuz leiern wollte aber stattdessen letztlich dies nur zum Vorteil der dänischen Berufsfischer gereichte.
> 
> Da muss er sich nicht wundern, dass sich in D-Land für diese völlig fehlgehende Heldentat keiner bedankt!
> 
> ...


Bitte? Dein ernst? Seit meinem ersten beitrag hier kritisiere ich die zu geringe kürzung bei den fischern, warum unterstellst du mir, ich wolle eine gute quote für die fischer aus dem kreuz leiern?|uhoh:
Ebenso verstehe ich das ende des ersten absatz von dir nicht, wäre schön, wenn du das nochmal verständlich wiederholen könntest. Ich bleibe bei meiner einschätzung, dass unterschiedliche quoten für naturräumlich unterschiedliche nationen gerechtfertigt sind, wär das ungerecht findet und argumentiert, die dänen fangen den deutschen alles weg, ist mehr als naiv. Die interpretation von thomas bezüglich der grafik, die er auf fb und in anderen threads darstellt, sowie das positive feedback, dass diese erhält, ist ein perfektes beispiel, dass von Objektivität in diesem forum kaum eine rede sein kann, da sie pure tatsachenverdrehung (weglassen wichtiger fakten (deutsche anglerfänge den deutschen UND den ausländischen fängen der fischer ggüstellen und damit den geringen angleranteil begründen wollen, obwohl das baglimit und damit fangeinsparungen bei den freizeitfischern aller nationen vorhanden und einfach nur nicht erfasst sind), sowie fehlende sachkenntnis (quote soll für jede nation gleich sein) zur grundlage hat.
Letzter absatz: ich suche keine schuld bei den anglern, ich suche nur die verantwortung, die die angler mit nun ähnlich hohen fängen wie die fischer zumindest in de haben. Wie der bestand in die lage gekommen ist, spielt keine rolle, wenn man die aktuellen aufteilungen in de sieht. Um ihn wiederaufzubauen, müssen auch die angler eingeschränkt werden. Sollte sich der bestand wieder erholen (was lt. Wissenschaft aufgrund der durch die politik nicht durchgesetzte forderung von 88% statt nur etwas über 60%(inkl. Anglerfangreduz.) nicht garantiert werden kann), kann erst ein nachhaltiges konzept aufgebaut werden, dass auch, im Gegensatz zu einigen hier laut werdenden forderungen, die berufsfischerei mit einschließen muss (ob die einschränkungen dann in anbetracht der angelpolitischen lage für angler wieder zurückgenommen werden, spielt erstmal keine rolle, wäre bei bestandserholung natürlich in kombi mit entnahmefenster und schonzeit zu wünschen). 
Was euch anscheinend an mir stört, ist u.a. meine verteidigung der wissenschaft- wenn es sie nicht gäbe, hätten wir vermutlich keine dorsche mehr in der ostsee, aufgrund fehlender quoten - wobei, wahrscheinlich doch, weil ohne die wissenschaft kein modernes angeln und kommerzieller fischfang möglich wäre. Die beschuldigung der wissenschaft pauschal für die geldgeber zu forschen und fakten zu erfinden ist ein schlag ins gesicht der wissenschaftler, ohne die ihr eure kutterdorsche nicht (mehr) fangen könntet und die 1000 mal mehr von der materie verstehen als wir. Umso trauriger ist der sich hier wiederfindende gesellschaftliche trend, an allen institutionen, die "macht" und wissen haben, zu zweifeln und sie zu verteufeln. Ob das nun z.b. die pharmaindustrie (ohne die vllt 50% von uns nicht mehr hier wäre), das deutsche rechtswesen oder naturschutzverbände sind. Sicherlich läuft bei allem genanntem einiges schief- aber auch vieles richtig. Wenn ihr der meinung seid, dass die deutschen anglerfänge nie so hoch sein können, wie die wissenschaft angibt, dann schlage ich euch vor, als bürgerwissenschaftler tätig zu werden und selbst valide daten zu sammen um der wissenschaft zu helfen. Warum nicht im ab eine umfrage, die ein ansatz sein kann? Statt der frage, ob man sich an das limit hält, was traurigerweise 40% verneinen..., die uns anglern aber keinen schritt weiterhilft und bloß weiter negativpublicity für die öffentlichkeit serviert.


----------



## gründler (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wenn dann bald das FFH Verbot durch ist hat sich das dann bald eh...... 

Hier geht es nicht mehr um Schutz von x oder y,sondern Hobbys sowie Nutzung gegen Null zu stellen.Das will noch nicht jeder wahr haben,aber bald wird man es merken das wir nicht mehr so weiter Angeln werden wie bisher.

Die brüten da nen ganz dickes Ei aus,auch wenn sie es abstreiten und schön reden das ist alles Verschwörung usw.

Allein die letzten Jahre und die ganzen Schlingen enger ziehen ist kein Zufall auch wenn das viele noch nicht glauben wollen und das gute in der Schützermafia sehen.

90% der Menschen kaufen ihren fisch,warum sollten da nen paar Hänsel meinen sie könnten da fische an der leine durchs Wasser quälen.....wo man im TV gerade 24/7 allen erklärt das Tierschutz so wichtig ist und Petra fast jeden tag in ne Nachrichten steht und sogar Sendezeit bekommt?  Alles Zufall???

Die werden ihr Ziel solange verfolgen bis wir weg sind,Versprochen!


----------



## raubangler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Diese Fischerei-Institute existieren nur, wenn es auch eine Fischerei gibt.
> 
> Unter normalen Umständen sind diese Fischereibiologen für die Fischer so lästig wie der TÜV - wenn nicht sogar schlimmer.
> 
> ...



Alle Jahrzehnte wieder.....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1760040&postcount=51


----------



## raubangler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und mit dem Lachs läuft es genauso ab:

http://www.dcf-germany.de/fileadmin...rmany_Annual_Report_2015_Text_27-May-2016.pdf

Zitat:
 _In 2013, the first contacts were made with the stakeholders representing the recreational salmon_​ _fishery and *mailings were provided to the German boat angling association to gain support*._

 Frag die stolzen Profiangler, was sie so fangen und dann starte ganz unschuldig eine Umfrage, wer denn mit der Schleppangel auf Lachs unterwegs ist.
Dann kommt die Multiplikation und schwupps.....

Das Ergebnis dieser Studie ist somit jetzt schon ein Fall für die Mülltonne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne bin ich jetzt raus hier


Wäre schade, da Du viel Einsicht verbreitet hast und nicht nur wie  manch andere nur Nebelkerzen!

Mann muss wohl wieder immer wieder die Grafik bringen um aufzuzeigen, wie die "Wissenschaft" gerade in Deutschland mit der Politik gekungelt hat und behauptet, Angler würden so viel Dorsch wie Fischer fangen.
Was NACHWEISLICH NUR für Deutschland gilt mit kleinen Quoten für Fischer und viele Angler.

Nicht für Dänen etc. mit dem Großteil der Quote und den gesamten Raum ICES 22-24, bei dem her für den Westdorsch reguliert wurde!!!!. 

Ich nenne das (bewusste) Manipulation, wie man auch an folgender Grafik sehen kann (die ja auch letzten Endes auf Thünen Zahlen fusst, nur so dargestellt , dass man sieht was Angler wirklich entnehmen und dass das von der Politik mit Thünen ausgemauschelte "Angler fangen so viel wie Fischer" schlichter Unfug für mich ist):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 13.10. 2016*
> 
> Grafik zu Dorschfängen von Jens Meyer
> 
> ...


----------



## Hechtbär (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Auch wenn ich mich damit auf dünnes Eis begebe...

 "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast."

 In dem Augenblick, wo man seine eigene Arbeit rechtfertigt,
 zeigt man, das die Angriffe nicht ungerechtfertigt sind.


----------



## seeschwalbe (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Bitte? Dein ernst? Seit meinem ersten beitrag hier kritisiere ich die zu geringe kürzung bei den fischern, warum unterstellst du mir, ich wolle eine gute quote für die fischer aus dem kreuz leiern?|uhoh:
> Ebenso verstehe ich das ende des ersten absatz von dir nicht, wäre schön, wenn du das nochmal verständlich wiederholen könntest. Ich bleibe bei meiner einschätzung, dass unterschiedliche quoten für naturräumlich unterschiedliche nationen gerechtfertigt sind, wär das ungerecht findet und argumentiert, die dänen fangen den deutschen alles weg, ist mehr als naiv. Die interpretation von thomas bezüglich der grafik, die er auf fb und in anderen threads darstellt, sowie das positive feedback, dass diese erhält, ist ein perfektes beispiel, dass von Objektivität in diesem forum kaum eine rede sein kann, da sie pure tatsachenverdrehung (weglassen wichtiger fakten (deutsche anglerfänge den deutschen UND den ausländischen fängen der fischer ggüstellen und damit den geringen angleranteil begründen wollen, obwohl das baglimit und damit fangeinsparungen bei den freizeitfischern aller nationen vorhanden und einfach nur nicht erfasst sind), sowie fehlende sachkenntnis (quote soll für jede nation gleich sein) zur grundlage hat.
> Letzter absatz: ich suche keine schuld bei den anglern, ich suche nur die verantwortung, die die angler mit nun ähnlich hohen fängen wie die fischer zumindest in de haben. Wie der bestand in die lage gekommen ist, spielt keine rolle, wenn man die aktuellen aufteilungen in de sieht. Um ihn wiederaufzubauen, müssen auch die angler eingeschränkt werden. Sollte sich der bestand wieder erholen (was lt. Wissenschaft aufgrund der durch die politik nicht durchgesetzte forderung von 88% statt nur etwas über 60%(inkl. Anglerfangreduz.) nicht garantiert werden kann), kann erst ein nachhaltiges konzept aufgebaut werden, dass auch, im Gegensatz zu einigen hier laut werdenden forderungen, die berufsfischerei mit einschließen muss (ob die einschränkungen dann in anbetracht der angelpolitischen lage für angler wieder zurückgenommen werden, spielt erstmal keine rolle, wäre bei bestandserholung natürlich in kombi mit entnahmefenster und schonzeit zu wünschen).
> Was euch anscheinend an mir stört, ist u.a. meine verteidigung der wissenschaft- wenn es sie nicht gäbe, hätten wir vermutlich keine dorsche mehr in der ostsee, aufgrund fehlender quoten - wobei, wahrscheinlich doch, weil ohne die wissenschaft kein modernes angeln und kommerzieller fischfang möglich wäre. Die beschuldigung der wissenschaft pauschal für die geldgeber zu forschen und fakten zu erfinden ist ein schlag ins gesicht der wissenschaftler, ohne die ihr eure kutterdorsche nicht (mehr) fangen könntet und die 1000 mal mehr von der materie verstehen als wir. Umso trauriger ist der sich hier wiederfindende gesellschaftliche trend, an allen institutionen, die "macht" und wissen haben, zu zweifeln und sie zu verteufeln. Ob das nun z.b. die pharmaindustrie (ohne die vllt 50% von uns nicht mehr hier wäre), das deutsche rechtswesen oder naturschutzverbände sind. Sicherlich läuft bei allem genanntem einiges schief- aber auch vieles richtig. Wenn ihr der meinung seid, dass die deutschen anglerfänge nie so hoch sein können, wie die wissenschaft angibt, dann schlage ich euch vor, als bürgerwissenschaftler tätig zu werden und selbst valide daten zu sammen um der wissenschaft zu helfen. Warum nicht im ab eine umfrage, die ein ansatz sein kann? Statt der frage, ob man sich an das limit hält, was traurigerweise 40% verneinen..., die uns anglern aber keinen schritt weiterhilft und bloß weiter negativpublicity für die öffentlichkeit serviert.


Die Wissenschaft ( Fischerei ) brauchen die Dorsche genau
so wie die  Wüste den Schnee.
Da hat das Thüneninstitut vor ein paar Jahren mal einen 
Fragebogen an 64000 Angler verteilt um zu erfahren, wie viele
Dorsche sie im  jahr gefangen haben. Dabei kam dann
die Summe von rund 5000 t heraus. Das wurde dann
veröffendlicht. Auf meine Anfrage wer denn den Fragebogen
zurückgeschickt habe, kam dann heraus das 2300 Fragebogen
zurück gekommen waren. diese wurden dann auf 64000
hochgerechnet. Soweit zur Wissenschaft.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Da hat das Thüneninstitut vor ein paar Jahren mal einen
> Fragebogen an 64000 Angler verteilt um zu erfahren, wie viele
> Dorsche sie im  jahr gefangen haben. Dabei kam dann
> die Summe von rund 5000 t heraus. Das wurde dann
> ...


Aber - siehe oben, Grafik - selbst mit diesen Zahlen des TI selber ist es eben NICHT der Wahrheit entsprechend, dass Angler so viel Dorsch wie die Fischerei fangen würde - das gilt dennoch auch mit den TI-Zahlen nur aktuell für Deutschland, weil die Fischer da immer weniger Quote bekamen, nicht weil Angler immer mehr fangen würden!!

Für den ganzen Bestand und alle Fischerei/Angler in ICES 22-24 auf Westdorsch ist das eine falsche Behauptung von "Wissenschaft" und Politik!


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Thomas, da du ja absoluter Experte auf dem Gebiet bist, brauche ich dich ja nicht auf diese Studie hinweisen. Für die anderen poste ich sie aber vielleicht doch mal. 
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10641-010-9669-y
Selbst in einer Population können Sub-Populationen bestehen, die sich dadurch abgrenzen, dass sie z.B. ihre eigenen angestammten Laichplätze haben. Wie z.B vor Fehmarn. So weit, so gut.
Wenn man z.B. diese Sub-Population zu hart befischt, dann - ja was dann? Verschwindet sie vielleicht? Sollten sich dann vielleicht nicht auch die deutschen Angler beschränken, die solche Sub-Populationen befischen? Ach nein, die haben ja NACHWEISLICH keinen Einfluss! Wo ist denn eigentlich dieser Nachweis, von dem hier alle sprechen?

Studien, dass sich Populationen durch Fischereidruck verschieben (Teile ihrer Laichplätze verlieren), gibt es viele. Hängt mit dem Rückgang erfahrener, älterer Tiere zusammen. Einfach mal bei google scholar suchen. In Deutschland (und natürlich nur hier, denn in Dänemark wird nicht geangelt, auch nicht auf Langeland, etc...) teilen sich Fischerei und Angler diese Sub-Komponente. Also was ist deine Konsequenz daraus? Oder sind Wissenschaftler, die sich mit Fisch auseinandersetzen, von vornherein korrupt, wenn ihre Forschung dir nicht in den Kram passt?

Grüße von einer Nebelkerze



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre schade, da Du viel Einsicht verbreitet hast und nicht nur wie  manch andere nur Nebelkerzen!
> 
> Mann muss wohl wieder immer wieder die Grafik bringen um aufzuzeigen, wie die "Wissenschaft" gerade in Deutschland mit der Politik gekungelt hat und behauptet, Angler würden so viel Dorsch wie Fischer fangen.
> Was NACHWEISLICH NUR für Deutschland gilt mit kleinen Quoten für Fischer und viele Angler.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Die interpretation von thomas bezüglich der grafik, die er auf fb und in anderen threads darstellt, sowie das positive feedback, dass diese erhält, ist ein perfektes beispiel, dass von Objektivität in diesem forum kaum eine rede sein kann, da sie pure tatsachenverdrehung (weglassen wichtiger fakten (deutsche anglerfänge den deutschen UND den ausländischen fängen der fischer ggüstellen und damit den geringen angleranteil begründen wollen, obwohl das baglimit und damit fangeinsparungen bei den freizeitfischern aller nationen vorhanden und einfach nur nicht erfasst sind), sowie fehlende sachkenntnis (quote soll für jede nation gleich sein) zur grundlage hat.



Aha....



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mir zeigt die Graphik eine Gegebenheit ganz deutlich, nämlich wie kurzfristig die Politik denkt.
> 
> Natürlich haben wir 2015 und 2016 (nach Hochrechnung, obwohl so gut wie  kein Dorsch seit Monaten gefangen wird!) ähnlich viel gefangen wie die  Berufsfischer, aber immer noch mit 6% deutlich weniger. Guck ich mir  jedoch die letzten 10 Jahre an, haben wir Angler lediglich die Hälfte  (52%) der Berufsfischer entnommen. Das nur für Deutschland gerechnet, da  es ja (angeblich) keine Berechnungen für die Anrainerstaaten  gibt.



Ich finde Du pauschalisierst gerade!

Wir schießen auch nicht grundsätzlich gegen die Wissenschaft oder Thünen (ich bin froh, dass es solche Wissenschaftler gibt, die sich um die Bestände kümmern, ansonsten wäre schon längst ende im Gelände!), sondern hinterfragen bzw. Zweifeln an den Zahlen und den Methoden, wie diese zustande gekommen sind!

Es werden diese Zahlen ja anscheinend nur herangezogen, weil es keine anderen Zahlen gibt! Denn laut Thünen heißt es "ohne dass jemals irgend jemand  bessere Daten oder wenigstens bessere Ansätze zur Datenerhebung angebracht  hätte." und zugleich die Aussage "haben wir für die beiden Dorschbestände schätzungsweise eine Unsicherheit von  10-15% - das ist nicht wirklich präzise". 

Wenn es denn dem Dorsch so schlecht geht, bleibt es bei der offenen Frage, woher der (wieder Zitat TI) "starke Jahrgang 2016" kommt! Retortendorsche?

Ich will damit nur aufzeigen, dass es in meinen Augen berechtigte Zweifel an den Zahlen geben darf. Auch wenn es die besten vorliegenden Daten sind, die es zur Zeit gibt. Kritik, Fragen und Zweifel sollten in einer Demokratie erlaubt sein! 

Glaubst Du alles, was uns die Politik erzählt oder hast Du da auch mal Deine Zweifel? Ich ja....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@ hemi-gtx:
Dir ist schon klar, dass gerade überall an der Küste vermehrt Dorsche in Größen zwischen 20 und 30 cm gefangen werden, die es eigentlich nicht geben dürfte laut "Wissenschaft" (verschollener 2015er Jahrgang)?

Dir ist schon klar, dass die Empfehlungen der "Wissenschaft" in den letzten Jahren zum Großteil umgesetzt wurden - mit dem jetzigen Ergebnis (sooooo toll können also deren Erkenntnisse nicht gewesen sein)?

Dir ist schon klar, dass Salzwassereinbrüche wie in den vergangenen Jahren selbstverständlich Laichplätze, -zeiten- und Gewohnheiten verändern?

Dir ist schon klar, dass man trotzdem nicht Angler beschränken müsste, sondern der Fischerei neue und einfachere Möglichkeiten (Stichwort Zulassung Sportangelfahrzeuge) eröffnen müsste, um den Bestand nachhaltig mit Anglern (Angeltourismus) zusammen zu bewirtschaften statt mit Schleppnetzen?


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ hemi-gtx:
> Dir ist schon klar, dass Salzwassereinbrüche wie in den vergangenen Jahren selbstverständlich Laichplätze, -zeiten- und Gewohnheiten verändern?



Dir ist schon klar, dass sich dadurch zwar vielleicht die Zeit, aber weder der Ort, noch die Gewohnheiten ändern? Was passiert, ist die Aufwertung des Aufwuchshabitats durch evtl verbesserten Sauerstoffgehalt, Temperatur, bessere Verfügbarkeit von Nahrung. Heißt, bessere Chancen für den Nachwuchs, heißt stärkerer Jahrgang.

Die Lage der Laichplätze ist über die Zeit extrem stabil. Und wenn man im Zentrum dieser fischt, dann bleibt das Fangergebnis selbst bei schrumpfendem Bestand gleich. Kann man auch nachlesen, z.B. über den Niedergang der Kabeljau-Populationen vor der Ostküste Nordamerikas.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Thomas, da du ja absoluter Experte auf dem Gebiet bist, brauche ich dich ja nicht auf diese Studie hinweisen. Für die anderen poste ich sie aber vielleicht doch mal.
> http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10641-010-9669-y
> Selbst in einer Population können Sub-Populationen bestehen, die sich dadurch abgrenzen, dass sie z.B. ihre eigenen angestammten Laichplätze haben. Wie z.B vor Fehmarn. So weit, so gut.
> Wenn man z.B. diese Sub-Population zu hart befischt, dann - ja was dann? Verschwindet sie vielleicht? Sollten sich dann vielleicht nicht auch die deutschen Angler beschränken, die solche Sub-Populationen befischen?



Da bin ich froh, dass nur der böse Angler die Bestände ausrottet. Ich stelle mir gerade das Gespräch auf einem Kutter vor "Käpt'n, sofort das Schleppnetz hoch! Sub-Population voraus!" Is klar... Diese von Dir beschriebenen Populationen sind im übrigen stark vor Bornholm zu finden. Guck mal zur Laichzeit im April/ Mai auf www.marinetraffic.com 

Dann wirst Du merken, wie sinnig Deine Aussagen sind! Damit streite ich nicht ab, dass wir Angler keine Bestände reduzieren. Das machen wir mit jeden entnommenen Dorsch- aber dadurch gefährden wir die Bestände nicht! Verstehst Du den Unterschied?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass sich dadurch zwar vielleicht die Zeit, aber weder der Ort, noch die Gewohnheiten ändern? .


Das ist schlicht falsch, da Dorsche sich beim Laichen ja mit am Salzgehalt in der Ostsee orientieren und es keine "festen" Laichplätze gibt/gab", sondern großräumige Laichgebiete, in denen jährlich auch anderen Plätzen gelaicht wird, je nach Salzgehalt , Temperatur, Bedingungen etc.

Zudem ist mehr Salzgehalt nicht automatisch (meist schon!) positiv, sondern kann auch zu Veränderungen führen bei der Zusammmensetzung der Kleinplanktons, dass die Dorschlarven in den ersten Wochen brauchen (und so auch dazu führen, dass trotz gutem Laichen weniger Fisch durchkommt).

Und dass selbstverständlich wie immer in der Natur freiwerdende Nischen schnell besetzt werden (wenn lokale Stämme wegbleiben würden, rücken schnell die Nachbarn nach)

Das ist alles etwas komplexer. 

Fakt ist aber, dass Dorschwanderungen West/Oststämme und umgekehrt und Vermischungen in bestimmten Gebieten u.a. Arkonasee als Beispiel (hab ich grade im Kopf, gibts mehr) belegt und häufig sind?

Und das trotz alledem dem Dorsch am besten geholfen wäre, würde man vor allem die Schleppnetzfischerei einstellen, und Fischer auf Angelguides umschulen?

Man hört munkeln, das vom DAFV auch noch was zum Jungdorsch/Jahrgang 2015  kommen soll. Wann und was da dann wo kommt, weiss ich nicht, kriegt ihr aber wie immer hier mit ...

Ob die auf einmal auch gemerkt haben dass sie von Rodust, Thünen etc. verarscht wurden und besser nicht eingeknickt wären mit unnötigen freiwilligen Vorschlägen zur Anglerbegrenzung?

Oder obs wieder nur das übliche "Schützergeschwafel ohne Substanz" (in meinen Augen) von denen gibt?


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch, da Dorsche sich beim Laichen ja mit am Salzgehalt in der Ostsee orientieren und es keine "festen" Laichpätze gibt/gab", sondern großräumige Laichgebiete, in denen jährlich auch andere nPlätzen gelaicht wird, je nach Salzgehalt , Temperaturm BEdinungen etc.
> 
> Zudem ist mehr Salzgehalt nicht automatisch (meist schon!) positiv, sondern kann auch zu Veränderungen führen bei der Zusammmensetzung der Keinplanktons, dass die Dorschlaven in de nersten Wochen brauchen.
> 
> ...



Das von die Beschriebene trifft v.a. auf die östlichen Teile der Ostsee zu, während der Salzgehalt (mit allen positiven und negativen Faktoren) im westlichen Teil wesentlich stabiler ist. Im Osten befindet sich der Dorsch an seiner Toleranzgrenze, die sich je nach Einstrom wieder verschieben kann. Heißt Eier sinken in den sauerstoffreduzierten Teil ab, oder eben nicht. Das ist im westlichen Teil nicht der Fall.

Und @fisherbandit: "Da bin ich froh, dass nur der böse Angler die Bestände ausrottet." 
Davon hab ich nie auch nur einen Ton gesagt. Hier wird nichts ausgerottet. Selbst der Kabeljau vor den USA ist nicht ausgerottet. Sondern auf ein Minimum reduziert, das eine Erholung nicht erlaubt. Hinzu kommen weitere Faktoren, z.B. regime-shifts im Nahrungsgefüge, die dazu führen, dass der Bestand auf einem niedrigen Niveau ausharrt.

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Fischerei nicht der (Haupt-)Schuldige ist. Ich sage nur, dass sich auch die Angler beschränken müssen, wenn der Bestand nun mal so reduziert ist, wie er ist. 
Und sich als Angler die Eimer voll machen und mit "Ich hab keinen Einfluss!!" durch die Welt laufen ist einfach ignorant. Aber so ist er halt, der Fischneid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, dass sich auch die Angler beschränken müssen, wenn der Bestand nun mal so reduziert ist, wie er ist.
> .


Das ist falsch, wenn man den Dorsch retten will - und stimmt nur, wenn man (nur) Fischer retten will.

Eine anglerische/angeltouristische Bewirtschaftung und Einstellung der beruflichen Fischerei (bzw. siehe oben Umstellung auf Guide)  für 3 - 5 Jahre würde schnell einen Bestand produzieren, der auch von der Fischerei wieder maßvoll befischt werden kann.
Da zudem von Land, Bund und EU die Fischerei über 8  Mio. eh schon bekommen soll zum abfedern, der Angeltourismus/Gewerbe jedoch keinen Cent, ist es klar:
Angler sollen für Fischerei platt gemacht werden.

Mit dem Geld und leichterer Zulassung von Fahrzeuge/Kutter der Fischern für den Anglertransport hätte man schnell richtig Positives für ALLE erreichen können, statt wie jetzt nur Dorsch und Angler platt zu machen - nur nicht ganz so schnell wie vorher (was Dorsch angeht)..

Die Angler müssen sich nicht beschränken, die sollten endlich (bzw. die leider ja so unfähigen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei) kämpfen statt immer einknicken!!


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, dass Dorschwanderungen West/Oststämme und umgekehrt und Vermischungen in bestimmten Gebieten u.a. Arkonasee als Beispiel (hab ich grade im Kopf, gibts mehr) belegt und häufig sind?



Moment, beziehst du dich da etwa u.a. auf vom Thünen-Institut im Langezeitmonitoring erhobene Daten? Sind die Daten nicht vielleicht mit einem Hintergedanken versehen und manipuliert? Sind das etwa die selben korrupten Wissenschaftler, die dazu beigetragen haben? Da sollte doch sicher nur die Fischrei von profitieren.

Sowas nennt man übrigens cherry-picking.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aha....
> 
> Ich finde Du pauschalisierst gerade!
> 
> ...



@boardsurfer
Diesen Ausführungen schließe ich mich als Replik vollumfänglich an! 
Hier wird nicht die Wissenschaft verteufelt, sondern nur kritisch hinterfragt in wieweit die gelieferten Methoden und Daten belastbar sind.
Das ist doch aber nicht ungewöhnlich, sondern dient, ob es jemandem nun passt oder nicht, durch das ständiges Hinterfragen der bereits gefundenen Ergebnisse letztlich der Findung und Schaffung neuer Erkenntnisse. Falsche oder veraltete Ergebnisse sind daher zu verwerfen. 

Schlimm, das man über so etwas anscheinend selbstverständliches hier erst noch diskutieren muß.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Moment, beziehst du dich da etwa u.a. auf vom Thünen-Institut im Langezeitmonitoring erhobene Daten? Sind die Daten nicht vielleicht mit einem Hintergedanken versehen und manipuliert? Sind das etwa die selben korrupten Wissenschaftler, die dazu beigetragen haben? Da sollte doch sicher nur die Fischrei von profitieren.
> 
> Sowas nennt man übrigens cherry-picking.



Die Berufsfischerei "profitiert" mit der aktuellen Regelung gegenüber der Empfehlung von Thünen 87% Reduzierung der Quote. 
Auf Kosten bzw. an Hand Daten von deutschen Anglern.
Wie andere Länder die Quote für ihre Angler umsetzen wollen welche Gedanken da schon laufen konnte man ja schon lesen.

Fakt ist auch, dass die Berufsfischer vorallem die ausländischen die Dorschbestände arg dezimieren. 
Nach der vorliegenden Grafik.
Wie sich die Fangmenge auf andere Staaten verteilt kann ja evtl. mal wer googeln.
Und wenn man sich dann die Grafik anschaut, wird man zu der Erkenntnis kommen, das Angler keine Gefahr für die Dorschbestände sein können. Ein Schnitt voon 3000t Dorsch von deutschen Anglern soll also das Problem sein? Never. (Es sei denn der Bestand ist so dramatisch geschrumpft...das eigentlich ein ein Fangverbot einhergehen müsste)
Es gibt keine schonendere Fangmethode um Fisch zu fangen...weder für den Fisch noch für die Umwelt und somit auch für die Laichplätze.

Bei einer Quote von 87% wären sicherlich mehr Berufsfischer über den Jordan gegangen.
Die aktuelle Quote verlangsamt nur den Porzess und retten nebei den Dorschbestand nicht.
Das Jobs verloren gehen ist natürlich sehr bedauerlich, aber muss man einen Berufsstand künstlich am Leben halten? Die privaten Schicksale sind natürlich sehr bedauerlich.
Aber mit der aktuellen Regelung greift man nun 2 Branchen an. 
Die Berufsfischer und den Tourismus.

Da bin ich mal gespannt welche Auswirkungen dies auf den Angeltourismus haben wird..
3 Dorsche im Frühjahr wo die Kutter 20-25% ihre Umsatzes machen...

Und hier mal ein Bericht aus dem Jahr 2015.
http://blog.angeln.de/news/dorsch-k...ngquote-durch-fehler-in-der-altersbestimmung/
Der Berufsfischer erhielt 2015 0,48 Euro pro KG Dorsch.
Noch Fragen?

Das ist absolut wirtschaftlicher Unsinn!


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @boardsurfer
> Diesen Ausführungen schließe ich mich als Replik vollumfänglich an!
> Hier wird nicht die Wissenschaft verteufelt, sondern nur kritisch  hinterfragt in wieweit die gelieferten Methoden und Daten belastbar  sind.
> Das ist doch aber nicht ungewöhnlich, sondern dient, ob es jemandem nun  passt oder nicht, durch das ständiges Hinterfragen der bereits  gefundenen Ergebnisse letztlich der Findung und Schaffung neuer  Erkenntnisse. Falsche oder veraltete Ergebnisse sind daher zu verwerfen.
> ...



Das nennst du kritisch hinterfragen? Diskutieren? Hier nur einige Perlen dieser "Diskussion", ohne Autoren:

"Nein,  hätte man auf unbefangene Wissenschaftler gehört wären die Fangquoten  schon damals niedriger ausgefallen. Das hätte dem Dorsch geholfen.Aber  die Institute haben ja ihre eigenen Forscher."

"Die sog. wissenschaftliche Arbeit kommt in diesem Bereich nicht über Prozentrechnung und Dreisatz hinaus. Was vielen Fischereibiologen aber vermutlich entgegenkommt."

"Ich  nenne das (bewusste) Manipulation, wie man auch an folgender Grafik  sehen kann (die ja auch letzten Endes auf Thünen Zahlen fusst, nur so  dargestellt , dass man sieht was Angler wirklich entnehmen und dass das  von der Politik mit Thünen ausgemauschelte "Angler fangen so viel wie  Fischer" schlichter Unfug für mich ist):"


Das ist keine Diskussion. Und kein kritisches Hinterfragen. Das ist üble Nachrede und grenzt an Verleumdung.

"Schlimm, das man über so etwas anscheinend selbstverständliches hier erst noch diskutieren muß."
Schlimm, dass man über so etwas selbstverständliches, wie einen umgänglichen Tonfall, hier erst noch diskutieren muss.


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Berufsfischerei "profitiert" mit der aktuellen Regelung gegenüber der Empfehlung von Thünen 87% Reduzierung der Quote.
> Auf Kosten bzw. an Hand Daten von deutschen Anglern.
> Wie andere Länder die Quote für ihre Angler umsetzen wollen welche Gedanken da schon laufen konnte man ja schon lesen.
> 
> ...



Und nochmal... In der Grafik sind sämtliche Angelfänge der anderen Länder außen vor gelassen. Dort wird auch geangelt!
Und wir hier beangeln und befischen die Populationskomponente, die bei uns laicht!

Und nochmal zum schonenden Fang. Wenn man z.B. so manchem Brandungsangler beim Lütten-Dorsch-Verangeln zuschaut, wird einem schlecht. Und das weiß jeder hier. Nur so viel dazu...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Und nochmal... In der Grafik sind sämtliche Angelfänge der anderen Länder außen vor gelassen. Dort wird auch geangelt!



Deshalb habe ich die Fänge der deutschen Berufsfischer und der deutschen Angler gegenüber gestellt! Warum gehst Du da nicht drauf ein? Weil die Argumente fehlen?

Die Zahlen zu den Fängen im Ausland stehen nicht zur Verfügung! Solltest Du welche vorlegen können, werde ich die sofort und ohne "Wenn und Aber" berücksichtigen! Es liegt in diesem Fall nicht an uns.



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Und wir hier beangeln und befischen die Populationskomponente, die bei uns laicht!



Die Berufsfischer lassen die Laichgebiete außen vor? Hast Du Dir mal die Sonderregelung "Boote unter 15m in der Laichzeit" durchgelesen?



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Und nochmal zum schonenden Fang. Wenn man z.B. so manchem  Brandungsangler beim Lütten-Dorsch-Verangeln zuschaut, wird einem  schlecht. Und das weiß jeder hier. Nur so viel dazu...



Berufsfischer gehen schonender mit Beifang/ Discard um?

Aber ich stimme Dir in einem Punkt zu. Manche Äußerungen lesen sich nicht so nett. Aber das nennt man in vielen Fällen Emotionen! Die kommen bei einem solchen Thema zu recht hoch und sind menschlich! Emotionen führen unter anderem auch zu politischen Reduzierungen von Fangmengen... Will damit sagen, die sind auf beiden Seiten der Medaille zu finden.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Und nochmal... In der Grafik sind sämtliche Angelfänge der anderen Länder außen vor gelassen. Dort wird auch geangelt!
> Und wir hier beangeln und befischen die Populationskomponente, die bei uns laicht!
> 
> Und nochmal zum schonenden Fang. Wenn man z.B. so manchem Brandungsangler beim Lütten-Dorsch-Verangeln zuschaut, wird einem schlecht. Und das weiß jeder hier. Nur so viel dazu...




Meiner Tochter wird schon schlecht wenn ich mal einen Fisch mit nach Hause bringe.  

Das zur Polemik. 

Ich habe denke ich ich jedenfalls die wirtschaftliche Betrachtung klar heraus gestellt.

Diese aktuelle Qoute wird keinen Berufsfischer min. in DE nicht vor dem Untergang retten. Evtl. etwas verzögern.
Nun wird aber auch noch der Angeltourismus mit hineingerissen.
Wobei der Angeltourismus in der Gesamtbetrachtung wirtschaftl. stärker ist.
Dazu schaue man sich mal den Verkaufspreis der Berufsfischer von 1kg Dorsch an: 2015 0,48 Euro/ kg.

Das ist wirtschaftlicher Unsinn und schützt keine Bestände.
Und wenn die Kutterfahrer 20-25% Ihres Umsatz im Frühjahr machen wo ein Baglimit für Dorsche bei 3 St. steht...


----------



## raubangler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> ....Das ist keine Diskussion. Und kein kritisches Hinterfragen. Das ist üble Nachrede und grenzt an Verleumdung....



 Du hast den hier in deiner Aufzählung vergessen:

 "Du hast scheinbar kein wissen über wissenschaftliche arbeit usw."


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hemi-gtx lass gut sein  ich amüsiere mich gerade über die ganzen reaktionen mit wenig inhalt auf deine verständlichen ausführungen.
Danke vor allem, dass du nochmal den fall des cherrypickings aufgezeigt hast, der hier in vielen teilen der argumentation zu finden ist. Auch, dass du dir die mühe gemacht hast, einige zitate rauszusuchen, wozu ich die ganze diskussion über keine lust hatte- obwohl mir immer wieder pauschalisierung usw. vorgeworfen wurde.


----------



## Flatfish86 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen zu den Fängen im Ausland stehen nicht zur Verfügung! Solltest Du welche vorlegen können, werde ich die sofort und ohne "Wenn und Aber" berücksichtigen! Es liegt in diesem Fall nicht an uns.



Guckst Du z.B. hier: http://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Expert Group Report/SSGIEOM/2015/WGRFS_2015.pdf

Tabelle A3.1. 
Dänemark: 1860,4 t Entnahme ohne Release.
Schweden: 142 t(nur Kutterangelei im Öresund)

Die anderen Länder sind auch gelistet, aber die liegen nicht im bereich 22-24.


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich die Fänge der deutschen Berufsfischer und der deutschen Angler gegenüber gestellt! Warum gehst Du da nicht drauf ein? Weil die Argumente fehlen?



Stell eine Frage, dann gehe ich darauf ein.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen zu den Fängen im Ausland stehen nicht zur Verfügung! Solltest Du welche vorlegen können, werde ich die sofort und ohne "Wenn und Aber" berücksichtigen! Es liegt in diesem Fall nicht an uns.



Ich kann keine vorlegen, wie auch. So eine Grafik ist aber nicht korrekt zu interpretieren, wenn die Daten fehlen. Fehlende Erhebungen heißen doch im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass dort nicht geangelt wird! Das ist doch Kindergarten ala "wenn ich dich nicht sehe, siehst du mich auch nicht".




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Berufsfischer lassen die Laichgebiete außen vor? Hast Du Dir mal die Sonderregelung "Boote unter 15m in der Laichzeit" durchgelesen?



Natürlich nicht! Ich bin mir des Einflusses der kommerziellen Fischerei bewusst. Temporäre Schutzgebiete auf bekannte Laichareale für ALLE und fertig. No-take-zones. Zahlt sich auf lange Sicht aus, siehe z.B. Isle of man, wo man freiweillig solche Zonen eingerichtet hat, oder rund um Neuseeland. Aber auch da würde "das Board" gegen anstürmen.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Berufsfischer gehen schonender mit Beifang/ Discard um?



Absolut nicht. Aber der Fakt, dass du nichts gegen die angesprochene Brandungsangelei sagst, sondern auf genauso schlechte Praktiken in der Fischerei hinweist, zeigt doch, dass du im Kern eingesehen hast, dass auch wir Angler ein Teil des Ganzen sind!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber ich stimme Dir in einem Punkt zu. Manche Äußerungen lesen sich  nicht so nett. Aber das nennt man in vielen Fällen Emotionen!



Dann muss man die Emotionen im Zaum halten. Das ist Diskreditierung eines ganzen Berufsstandes und der damit verbundenen Ethik. Einem ganzen Zweig Befangenheit (nett ausgedrückt) vorzuwerfen, ist ein starkes Stück. Das passiert, wenn die eigene gefühlte Wahrheit Fakten ersetzt. "Die da oben" arbeiten doch eh nur gegen "uns hier unten". Postfaktisches Zeitalter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Der DAFV arbeitet jetzt genauso "wissenschaftlich" wie Thünen (und mit denen dabei zusammen)  - kein Wunder dass da andere Ergebnisse rauskommen, als bei Fangmeldungen überall online (siehe auch Matze her), die gerade vermehrt Fänge der Fische um 20 - 30 cm melden...
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...gen/dorschjahrgang-2015-gesucht-2016-gefunden


----------



## Deep Down (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@hemi-gtx;4583246

Wir befinden uns hier nicht in einem wissenschaftlichen Fachmagazin, -forum, -seminar etc.

Hier drückt sich der Bürgerwillen bei einigen eben unter Umständen etwas anders aus, als man es vllt in obigen Kreisen gewohnt ist. Das muß man aber eben aushalten.
Zum Kern dieser Aussagen unten mehr.

Man kann sich natürlich grundsätzlich auf  den Standpunkt stellen, dass jedes Anzweifeln gleich einen persönlichen Angriff darstellt. 
In der Wissenschaft wird aber soviel dreckige Wäsche gewaschen und spielen Befindlichkeiten eine Rolle, dass diese sicherlich im Umgang miteinander oder untereinander nicht frei von menschlichen Abgründen ist. Dies führt dann zu solch netten Auswüchsen, wie in dem mehrfach bereits  verlinkten Video, wo der Wissenschaftler der jungen Wissenschaftlerin damit  droht, sie solle vorsichtig sein!  

In diesem Thread finden sich zu dem soviele sachliche Beiträge, dass man nun nicht pauschalierend wirklich alles herabwürdigen könnte. 

Unter diesem Blickwinkel der Betrachtung, kann man aus den obigen Zitaten, daher Kritik entnehmen, die bei der Bewertung eines Gutachtens tatsächlich nicht außer acht gelassen werden kann.
Selbstverständlich ist relevant, ob ein Gutachter in seiner Person und Funktion möglicherweise aus verschiedentlichen Gründen zur Bewertung von Vorgängen ausscheidet; ob die Ermittlung und Auswertung von Daten und der daraus gezogene Schluß, mithin das Ergebnis eines Gutachtens, nachvollziehbar ist.
Das sind gängige und anerkannte Prüfungen.
Grob fahrlässig wäre es hingegen, ein Gutachten nie auf solche Fehler hin zu untersuchen und blind zu akzeptieren. 

Anhaltspunkte für eine kritsiche Auseinandersetzung mit der Quote und den diese herbeiführenden Ursachen scheint es offenbar genug zu geben.


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Anhaltspunkte für eine kritsiche Auseinandersetzung mit der Quote und den diese herbeiführenden Ursachen scheint es offenbar genug zu geben.



Nicht jedes Anzweifeln stellt einen Angriff dar, völlig richtig. Und das Hinterfragen von Studien ist ein grundsätzlicher und elementarer Teil der Wissenschaft. Daher treffen sich in Sachen Quoten Experten aus aller Herren Länder und diskutieren das Problem unter verschiedenen Gesichtspunkten. Heraus kommen die Quotenvorschläge (nur nochmal, um sicherzugehen: vom ICES, nicht vom TI). Was die Politik in den länderübergreifenden Verhandlungen aus den Empfehlungen macht (generell niedrigere Quoten ansetzen), steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Den Wissenschaftlern dann aber Befangenheit oder Korruption vorzuwerfen ist ein Zirkelschluss, der sich mir nicht ganz erschließt.

Und zum Ton: wenn der "Bürgerwille" in diesem Ton ausgedrückt wird, dann haben wir ein echtes gesellschaftliches Problem. Wenn Fakten mit Beleidigungen oder Diskreditierung der Person begegnet wird, dann ist das ein gefährlicher Trend.

Wenn die durch Beprobungen erhobenen Zahlen über Angelfänge in Frage gestellt werden -ok, das ist zu verkraften, darüber kann man sachlich diskutieren. Dann aber die eigene gefühlte Meinung zum Fakt erheben - gänzlich ohne Beweise - das schon einen komischen Beigeschmack ( "Wir Angler haben erwiesenermaßen keinen Einfluss auf den Dorsch!!!").

Diese Borniertheit tötet jede sachliche Diskussion schon im Ansatz. 
Ein Phänomen, das momentan gesellschaftlich mehr um sich greift, denn je. Siehe Impfgegner, Identitäre, Reichsbürger, Leugner des Klimawandels, Homöopathen, und und und...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Anglerfreundliche Pressemitteilung vom CDU-Bundestagsabgeordneten Gädechens, dem ich speziell mit dieser Aussage zu hundert Prozent recht gebe:


> Diese Regelung konnte nur am ‚Grünen Tisch‘ von relativ ahnungslosen Politikern getroffen werden.



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320872


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@bastido

auch ein Resultat des extrem niedrigen Verkaufspreises.
1kg Dorsch verkaufen die Berufsfischer für 0,48 Euro bis 0,80 Euro
Bei den anderen Sorten sieht es nicht wirklich besser aus.

Ausbleibende Einnahmen kann man dann nur versuchen mit Masse auszugleichen. 
Masse bedeutet weniger Rücksicht auf Bestände etc.

Und je mehr Druck.....

Es geht hier um Existenzen...


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @hemi-gtx;4583246
> 
> Wir befinden uns hier nicht in einem wissenschaftlichen Fachmagazin, -forum, -seminar etc.
> 
> ...


Das ist das problem. Der unqualifizierte bürgerwille ist vollkommen irrelevant und sollte einen deutlich geringeren stellenwert genießen. Wenn man an der diskussion teilhaben will, und das im imperativ, dann bitte mit wissenschaftlichen standards. Bürgerwille steht über wissenschaft? Wo sind wir? Im mittelalter? Nein- in zeiten von afd etc...#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Video zum Thema,  Schleppfischen (Lübecker Bucht):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFAh7PjO_Hk&app=desktop


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

yap... 

das ist schlimm, das solche fischerei bei solchem bestand nicht beschränkt wird.

und jetzt ??

genauso schlecht wird mir,wenn ich manche angler sehe, 
die den hals beim angeln nicht voll genug bekommen, 
und abknüppeln,was so geht.
(nimmt mal die rosarote brille ab!!)


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Das ist das problem. Der unqualifizierte bürgerwille ist vollkommen irrelevant und sollte einen deutlich geringeren stellenwert genießen. Wenn man an der diskussion teilhaben will, und das im imperativ, dann bitte mit wissenschaftlichen standards. Bürgerwille steht über wissenschaft? Wo sind wir? Im mittelalter? Nein- in zeiten von afd etc...#d



Bürgerwille ist Demokratie. 
Und Bürgerwille als unqualifiziert abzutun...hochnäsiger gehts gar nimmer.

Auch der Verweis auf die AFD.......
AFD muss eine Demokratie aushlaten. Das ist nun mal Demokratie!

Wissenschaft...? Von einem Institut? Und diesem dann hinterher rennen?
Hat eher was von Diktatur....oder Lemminge..


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



> Bürgerwille ist Demokratie.



ihr vertretet aber nur einen teil des ABs .. gelle??


ausserdem, dabei sollte denoch der ton gewahrt werden.

wie war das nochmal "mit dem wald, in den ich hineinrufe"

hatte ich einige seiten vorher schonmal angemerkt.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> ihr vertretet aber nur einen teil des ABs .. gelle??
> 
> 
> ausserdem, dabei sollte denoch der ton gewahrt werden.
> ...



Ich vertrete mich und nicht das AB.

Meine Meinung, diese zwinge ich niemanden auf.

Ton? Ich höre hier keinen Ton.

Hier steht nur geschriebenes.
Geschriebenes kann man auch angreifend interpretieren...ganz klar.


deseiteren stellt euch nicht so an wie kleine Kinder. selbst im Bundestag unter zivilisierten Akademikern fliegen die Fetzen.

beim Thema bleiben, nicht ausweichen und selber auf seine Art der Kommunikation achten...evtl. fühlt sich der andere ja auch angegriffen und argumentiert deswegen härter. Besonders wenn nicht auf das Thema eingegangen wird.


----------



## raubangler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> ...Wer hat denn die nötige Bildung mit SPSS...



Bildung und SPSS?
Gerade SPSS ist ein Tool, mit dem viele ohne Bildung Statistik betreiben (können).
Da werden Clusteranalysen etc. durchgeführt, ohne die eigentlichen Grundlagen verstanden zu haben.

Aber glücklicherweise ist das hier ein Offtopic, da alle bisher bekannten Berechnungen auch mit einem Taschenrechner durchgeführt werden können.

Das Zahlenwerk ist so trivial, dass sogar Bürger und AfD-Wähler sich an an der Diskussion beteiligen können.
:q


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wissenschaft...? Von einem Institut? Und diesem dann hinterher rennen?
> Hat eher was von Diktatur....oder Lemminge..



Danke, darauf hab ich noch gewartet!

Und zum Video, Thomas: 
hier fischen dieselben Jungs selbst auf "Babydorsche":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki0Wy2ucwmM
Soviel dazu...

Im Übrigen hat es auch einen faden Beigeschmack, dass die Diskussion vom  Admin nicht sachlich geleitet, sondern einseitig emotional befeuert  wird. Das trägt auch einen großen Teil zu den beobachteten Ausuferungen  bei.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Und zum Video, Thomas:
> hier fischen dieselben Jungs selbst auf "Babydorsche":
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki0Wy2ucwmM
> Soviel dazu...



Tun sie nicht! Die können nämlich nicht echt sein, weil es ja keinen Jahrgang 2015 gibt... 2014 wäre im August 2016 bereits maßig gewesen und der Jahrgang 2016 unter 20 cm. 

Im übrigen überleben beim Angeln released Dorsche zu über 90%. Wie sind die Zahlen bei Schleppnetzfischern?

Ich dachte Euch wären diese Zahlen und Umstände bekannt, deshalb habe ich die Diskussion zu den Brandungsanglern (Babydorsche) nicht aufgenommen. Solltet Ihr zu den 90% Fakten benötigen, stelle ich Euch gerne Studien zur Verfügung.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Danke, darauf hab ich noch gewartet!
> 
> Und zum Video, Thomas:
> hier fischen dieselben Jungs selbst auf "Babydorsche":
> ...



Also ich sehe dort Dorsche die das lächerlich vorgegebene Mindestmaß von 38cm haben-Punkt. Und ich glaube die gesamte Truppe hat nicht mal 1/10 an Beifang dabei gehabt wie der Kutter in dem anderen Video bei einem Hol. Und die Pilker oder Gummifische werden den Ostseegrund auch nicht zerstört haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Am Tn wird immer dann gemeckert, wenn Argumente nicht mehr helfen, ist nix Neues und hat mich noch nie "umgeworfen" ..

Verweise lieber nochmal auf die absolut treffende und anglerfreundliche  Pressemeldung von Ingo Gädechens, Abgeordneter für OH, gerade dem rauskopierten Satz kann ich nur zustimmen:


> Diese Regelung konnte nur am ‚Grünen Tisch‘ von relativ ahnungslosen Politikern getroffen werden.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320872

Nicht vorenthalten möchte ich auch die PM vom DAFV zum Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320871


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht! Die können nämlich nicht echt sein, weil es ja keinen Jahrgang 2015 gibt... 2014 wäre im August 2016 bereits maßig gewesen und der Jahrgang 2016 unter 20 cm.
> 
> Im übrigen überleben beim Angeln released Dorsche zu über 90%. Wie sind die Zahlen bei Schleppnetzfischern?
> 
> Ich dachte Euch wären diese Zahlen und Umstände bekannt, deshalb habe ich die Diskussion zu den Brandungsanglern (Babydorsche) nicht aufgenommen. Solltet Ihr zu den 90% Fakten benötigen, stelle ich Euch gerne Studien zur Verfügung.



Es geht dort um vom Boot gefangene Fische. Die Quote beim Brandungsangeln dürfte WEIT darunter liegen. Allein schon, weil mit Naturködern gefischt wird und der Biss erst erkannt wird, wenn der Haken schon zu tief sitzt. Das ist alles andere als selektiv. Also Studie lesen.

Und niemand hat je beahauptet, dass es keinen Fisch im 2015er Jahrgang gibt. Auf sowas muss man gar nicht eingehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Also ich sehe dort Dorsche die das lächerlich vorgegebene Mindestmaß von 38cm haben-Punkt. Und ich glaube die gesamte Truppe hat nicht mal 1/10 an Beifang dabei gehabt wie der Kutter in dem anderen Video bei einem Hol. Und die Pilker oder Gummifische werden den Ostseegrund auch nicht zerstört haben.



In SH MÜSSEN sogar Dorsche, die das Maß haben, ZWINGEND abgeknüppelt werden, laut Ministerium (Dr. Lemcke, wir berichteten)..

Das nur dazu...


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Also ich sehe dort Dorsche die das lächerlich vorgegebene Mindestmaß von 38cm haben-Punkt. Und ich glaube die gesamte Truppe hat nicht mal 1/10 an Beifang dabei gehabt wie der Kutter in dem anderen Video bei einem Hol. Und die Pilker oder Gummifische werden den Ostseegrund auch nicht zerstört haben.



Ich will doch die Fischerei gar nicht schönreden! Nur mit zweierlei Maß zu hantieren, ist schon fragwürdig.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Ich will doch die Fischerei gar nicht schönreden! Nur mit zweierlei Maß zu hantieren, ist schon fragwürdig.



Fragwüdig sind Beiträge welche Bürgerwille = Demokratie als irgendwelchen Scheiss abtun und mit der AfD um die Ecke kommen.


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @hemi-gtx;4583246
> 
> Wir befinden uns hier nicht in einem wissenschaftlichen Fachmagazin, -forum, -seminar etc.
> 
> Hier drückt sich der Bürgerwillen bei einigen eben unter Umständen etwas anders aus, als man es vllt in obigen Kreisen gewohnt ist. Das muß man aber eben aushalten.



Die wollen das gar net aushalten,weil sie ja was besseres sind als der normale Bürger.Kenne genug dieser Sorten,die stehen schon morgens um 4 mit nen Schirm auf obwohl es nicht regnet ^^


----------



## hemi-gtx (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Fragwüdig sind Beiträge welche Bürgerwille = Demokratie als irgendwelchen Scheiss abtun und mit der AfD um die Ecke kommen.



Wenn ich das an einer Stelle gemacht habe, dann bitte explizit darauf hinweisen wann und wo.
Ich tue Demokratie garantiert nicht als irgendeinen Scheiß ab, im Gegenteil. Ich habe aber den Ton angesprochen, der einen von vornherein diqualifiziert an demokratischen Entscheidungen auf einer sachlichen Basis teilzunehmen.




gründler schrieb:


> Die wollen das gar net aushalten,weil sie ja was  besseres sind als der normale Bürger.Kenne genug dieser Sorten,die  stehen schon morgens um 4 mit nen Schirm auf obwohl es nicht regnet  ^^



Kennste einen, kennste alle, wa? =)

Im Übrigen ist das genau die Haltung, die ich meine. Damit lässt sich was ändern! Hurra!


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Kennste einen, kennste alle, was? =)




Genau fast alle gleich mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen.

Da werden dir Leute vom Amt auf die Teichanlage geschickt die ich unterrichten kann weil sie null Plan haben und dauernd in ihren Büchern und Ordnern blättern weil das steht da so.

Ihre art von oben runter auslassen und noch nie nen tag ansatzweise mit der Arbeit richtig zutun gehabt haben.Das sind Studierte und Gelehrte was weiß da einer der 35.J. in Fische macht.....

Ne damit lässt sich nix ändern und ja ich habe diese Meinung,weil ich die ganzen Lügerein und Verarschen ständig erlebe.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hemi-gtx schrieb:


> Wenn ich das an einer Stelle gemacht habe, dann bitte explizit darauf hinweisen wann und wo.
> Ich tue Demokratie garantiert nicht als irgendeinen Scheiß ab, im Gegenteil. Ich habe aber den Ton angesprochen, der einen von vornherein diqualifiziert an demokratischen Entscheidungen auf einer sachlichen Basis teilzunehmen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hier geht es nicht um demokratische Entscheidungen.

Auch den Typen aus der AfD geht es nicht um demokratische Entscheidungen, genauso wenig wie den Nazis auf der Strasse oder den Linken...

Bellen tun se alle.. selbst im Bundestag wird gebellt.#
Genau wie hier....toleriere, akzeptiere es, verfall selber nicht in das Muster wenn es Dich stört... oder  beteilige dich nicht an die Diskussion. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Genau fast alle gleich mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen.
> 
> Da werden dir Leute vom Amt auf die Teichanlage geschickt die ich unterrichten kann weil sie null Plan haben und dauernd in ihren Büchern und Ordnern blättern weil das steht da so.
> 
> ...



Und nicht mal nen Fisch in der Hand gehabt haben.....

Deswegen wird BER niemals fertig...zuviel schlaue Leute die was zu sagen haben an diesem Projekt.  :q


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und nicht mal nen Fisch in der Hand gehabt haben.....
> 
> .  :q



Da halten sie 5m Abstand weil der Anzug könnte Nass werden.

2 Wochen so nen Vogel hier und der geht dann Abends so kaputt und stinkend ins Bett das er sich wünscht seine Bücher hätten Ahnung....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@hemi-gtx: Ich nehme Deine Beiträge zur Kenntnis und akzeptiere Deine Sichtweise ebenso wie die von Boardsurfer oder anderen. Wir sind und werden vermutlich mit unserer persönlicher Meinung und Interpretation sämtlicher Studien und Fischereiarten - ob diese selektiver oder schädlicher sind - nie auf einen Nenner kommen! Das ist auch ok für mich, aber wir sollten eines berücksichtigen. Jeder Mensch ist anders und hat eine andere Art der verbalen bzw. nonverbalen Äußerung und Kommunikation. Somit sollte man das auch jedem Menschen zugestehen, genau wie unterschiedliche Sichtweisen.

Zum Thema und warum ich eigentlich so "auf Zinne" bin. Seit Thomas vor 16 Monaten dieses Thema und die drohenden Beschränkungen für uns Angler das erste Mal öffentlich darstellte, habe ich begonnen mich mit dieser Thematik auseinander zu setzen. Ich habe telefonisch, persönlich und schriftlich Konatkt zu vielen Behörden, Politik und Verbänden gehabt. Glaube mir dabei aber einen entscheidenen Punkt. Die erste Antwort auf meine Kontaktaufnahme war immer freundlich. Habe ich im zweiten oder dritten Kontakt meine Zweifel zum Ausdruck gebracht oder gar begonnen Zahlen und Studien zu hinterfragen, wurde der Ton schärfer oder es gab keine Antwort mehr. Das geilste war, als ich bei einem Telefonat mit einer Behörde telefonisch nachgefragt habe und bei meiner dritten Nachfrage - ich habe das wirklich inhaltlich nicht verstanden - aufgelegt wurde mit dem Satz "Fragen sie doch Google"...

Ich will damit sagen, so lange man Interesse zeigt und die Personen mit ihrem Fachwissen glänzen können bzw. sich gar wichtig und gebauchpinselt fühlen, ist man gerne gesehen. Wird es kritisch bist Du bei allen Beteiligten als "Störfeuer" raus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe telefonisch, persönlich und schriftlich Konatkt zu vielen Behörden, Politik und Verbänden gehabt. Glaube mir dabei aber einen entscheidenen Punkt. Die erste Antwort auf meine Kontaktaufnahme war immer freundlich. Habe ich im zweiten oder dritten Kontakt meine Zweifel zum Ausdruck gebracht oder gar begonnen Zahlen und Studien zu hinterfragen, wurde der Ton schärfer oder es gab keine Antwort mehr. Das geilste war, als ich bei einem Telefonat mit einer Behörde telefonisch nachgefragt habe und bei meiner dritten Nachfrage - ich habe das wirklich inhaltlich nicht verstanden - aufgelegt wurde mit dem Satz "Fragen sie doch Google"...
> 
> Ich will damit sagen, so lange man Interesse zeigt und die Personen mit ihrem Fachwissen glänzen können bzw. sich gar wichtig und gebauchpinselt fühlen, ist man gerne gesehen. Wird es kritisch bist Du bei allen Beteiligten als "Störfeuer" raus...


Kann ich aus eigener Rechercheerfahrung so unterschreiben..


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



> Die wollen das gar net aushalten,weil sie ja was besseres sind als der  normale Bürger.Kenne genug dieser Sorten,die stehen schon morgens um 4  mit nen Schirm auf obwohl es nicht regnet ^


@gründler /deep down/sharpo

kennen wir uns ..????

was soll das gesabbel mit "obigen kreisen " blabla...
und "keinen fisch in der hand gehabt" zu haben etc...???

bleibt doch mal beim thema und lasst diese
"kindergarten " pauschalisierungen.. 


peinlich !!!


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> @gründler /deep down/sharpo
> 
> kennen wir uns ..????
> 
> ...



Ich weiß die Wahrheit tut weh....... wir bleiben beim thema,das ist der Alltag in Europa.Mit nen Porsche kommen Goldkettchen um und auf dicke Hose machen,weil sie angeblich was besseres sind.

Egal ob Nord oder Süd ob West oder Ost,alles hat zu hören und zu befolgen,egal was ihr uns erzählt das ist so und fertig,ich setze doch nur um...ja ja ja komm blaaaaa
.


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

du hast echt nen problem...


lass mich bitte aus deiner "eingeschränkten " sichtweise raus.


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Fragwüdig sind Beiträge welche Bürgerwille = Demokratie als irgendwelchen Scheiss abtun und mit der AfD um die Ecke kommen.



In einem derart komplexen thema ist direkte demokratie fehl am platz- es gibt Menschen, das sind wissenschaftler, welche die materie verstehen und mit ihren daten und forderungen das gerüst für die umsetzung durch politik (die von uns gewählt wurde--> demokratie) legen. Selbstverständlich- und das ist auch der grundgedanke, den ihr ansprecht- hat man auch das recht, unabhängigkeit und aussagekraft beider instanzen infrage zu stellen. Dabei aber tatsachen mittels fehlinterpretationen und cherrypicking zu verdrehen oder in ganzen posts einzig und allein eine verschwörung gegen angler durch politik und wissenschaft zu mutmaßen, ohne auf argumente einzugehen, ist in dieser diskussion fehl am platz. Einige seiten zuvor hatte jemand geschrieben, emotionen gehören zu einer solchen diskussion dazu- nein, emotionen führen zu nichts. Und das ist auch der grund, warum die relevanz des bürgerwillens in vielen fällen begrenzt ist, und mmn im fall des dorsches nahezu keine relevanz besitzt, weil das thema viel zu komplex ist. Übrigens: wenn der bürgerwille zu entscheiden hätte, dann wäre es um die angler vermutlich schlechter bestellt: bürger sind nämlich nicht nur angler. 
Zu bastido: nein, ich ignoriere keinesfalls starke argumente eurer seite. Ich habe bereits mehrfach ausgeführt, dass die neuen beschlüsse nicht weitreichend genug sind und die angler nicht die hauptverantwortlichen sind. Sie stehen jetzt lediglich mit in der verantwortung, den bestand mit zu revitalisieren um dann eine nachhaltige bewirtschaftung des bestandes gemeinsam mit der berufsfischerei anzugehen.


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich habe kein Problem,ich sage nur das was ich denke ohne Schleim und hintenrum und schön gehabe....das damit manche nicht können weiß ich,aber juckt mich nicht weil ich lebe gut damit.


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Genau fast alle gleich mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen.
> 
> Da werden dir Leute vom Amt auf die Teichanlage geschickt die ich unterrichten kann weil sie null Plan haben und dauernd in ihren Büchern und Ordnern blättern weil das steht da so.
> 
> ...



Menschen, die solche posts verfassen, sind der grund,  weshalb direkte demokratie hier fehl am Platz ist, nur kurz als ergänzung.


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> du hast echt nen problem...
> 
> 
> lass mich bitte aus deiner "eingeschränkten " sichtweise raus.



Erst sprichst du mich an oder wie auch immer und forderst dann, ich soll dich nicht mit reinziehen?? 

Wo habe ich dich hier angesprochen??? das du dir raus nimmst mich als Opfer da stehen zu lassen????


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

yap ..mach mal



> .Mit nen Porsche kommen Goldkettchen um und auf dicke Hose machen,weil sie angeblich was besseres sind.



aber sowas lass ich nicht über mich sagen.
ausserdem wie schon gesagt, wenn die arumente fehlen wird dann so 
ausgeteilt...


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hans Albers...

wie war das mit dem Ton? 
Warum so ausfallend?

@boardsurfer...

welche Themen sind nicht so / zu komplex für die Bürger?
Muss das Volk sich wieder auf das Kinder kriegen und buckeln für die Schnitt Brot beschränken?

So langsam kotz ich über eure/ Deine  Ansichten...

aber wahrscheinlich hätte das Volk hier richtiger ..in der Sache Dorschschutz entschieden als diese Politiker und Wissenschaftler...


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Menschen, die solche posts verfassen, sind der grund,  weshalb direkte demokratie hier fehl am Platz ist, nur kurz als ergänzung.



Ja Herr Gelehrter....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> In einem derart komplexen thema ist direkte demokratie fehl am platz- *es gibt Menschen, das sind wissenschaftler, welche die materie verstehen und mit ihren daten und forderungen das gerüst für die umsetzung durch politik (die von uns gewählt wurde--> demokratie) legen*. Selbstverständlich- und das ist auch der grundgedanke, den ihr ansprecht- hat man auch das recht, unabhängigkeit und aussagekraft beider instanzen infrage zu stellen. Dabei aber tatsachen mittels fehlinterpretationen und cherrypicking zu verdrehen oder in ganzen posts einzig und allein eine verschwörung gegen angler durch politik und wissenschaft zu mutmaßen, ohne auf argumente einzugehen, ist in dieser diskussion fehl am platz. Einige seiten zuvor hatte jemand geschrieben, emotionen gehören zu einer solchen diskussion dazu- nein, emotionen führen zu nichts. Und das ist auch der grund, warum die relevanz des bürgerwillens in vielen fällen begrenzt ist, und mmn im fall des dorsches nahezu keine relevanz besitzt, weil das thema viel zu komplex ist. Übrigens: wenn der bürgerwille zu entscheiden hätte, dann wäre es um die angler vermutlich schlechter bestellt: bürger sind nämlich nicht nur angler.
> Zu bastido: nein, ich ignoriere keinesfalls starke argumente eurer seite. Ich habe bereits mehrfach ausgeführt, dass die neuen beschlüsse nicht weitreichend genug sind und die angler nicht die hauptverantwortlichen sind. Sie stehen jetzt lediglich mit in der verantwortung, den bestand mit zu revitalisieren um dann eine nachhaltige bewirtschaftung des bestandes gemeinsam mit der berufsfischerei anzugehen.



Und das diese Wissenschaftler oft genug falsch liegen kann man jeden Tag in allen Themenbereichen verfolgen!

 Niemand braucht Wissenschaftler, wenn man die Leute nehmen würde die wirklich Ahnung haben, nämlich die, die Jahr für Jahr Tag ein Tag aus auf dem Wasser und am Wasser unterwegs sind, Angler Fischer(hier nehme ich die raubenden Schleppnetzfischer raus) und viel wichtiger die ganz Alten, die einfach die gesamte Lagen seit Jahrzehnten beobachten! Diese Leute haben nämlich einen riesen Vorteil, sie stecken direkt in der Praxis drin und müssen sich nicht mit einem 6 Semester Studium an einer Hochschule rühmen, die haben das wichtigste-ERFAHRUNG! Ist überall so, Erfahrung ist alles, da kannst du noch so viel und toll in deinem Bürostuhl dich gedreht haben und die Berechnungsprogramme am Rechner rattern lassen-das wahre Leben spielt eben draußen!


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Da halten sie 5m Abstand weil der Anzug könnte Nass werden.
> 
> 2 Wochen so nen Vogel hier und der geht dann Abends so kaputt und stinkend ins Bett das er sich wünscht seine Bücher hätten Ahnung....



Oder das hier


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> yap ..mach mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal willst du mich schicken????

Wo hab ich dich damit gemeint wo???? zeig mir das...Junge junge...echt


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und das diese Wissenschaftler oft genug falsch liegen kann man jeden Tag in allen Themenbereichen verfolgen!
> 
> Niemand braucht Wissenschaftler, wenn man die Leute nehmen würde die wirklich Ahnung haben, nämlich die, die Jahr für Jahr Tag ein Tag aus auf dem Wasser und am Wasser unterwegs sind, Angler Fischer(hier nehme ich die raubenden Schleppnetzfischer raus) und viel wichtiger die ganz Alten, die einfach die gesamte Lagen seit Jahrzehnten beobachten! Diese Leute haben nämlich einen riesen Vorteil, sie stecken direkt in der Praxis drin und müssen sich nicht mit einem 6 Semester Studium an einer Hochschule rühmen, die haben das wichtigste-ERFAHRUNG! Ist überall so, Erfahrung ist alles, da kannst du noch so viel und toll in deinem Bürostuhl dich gedreht haben und die Berechnungsprogramme am Rechner rattern lassen-das wahre Leben spielt eben draußen!



Mein beileid zum verfassen dieses posts.


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> @ fisherbandit,
> volle Zustimmung, trifft auf alle Bereiche des Lebens zu.
> In diesem speziellen Fall, fällt mein Urteil aber nicht so milde aus.
> Ich denke Du und ich haben in all unseren Beiträgen sauber argumentiert und uns schon gar nicht im Ton vergriffen. O.k. die Nummer mit dem surfer war eventuell etwas link. Eine Antwort vom betreffende user habe ich zumindest, trotz direkter Ansprache, nicht erhalten. Statt dessen wird hier Seitenweise über Diskussionskultur schwadroniert. So ist das alles schwierig einzuordnen, da einer Auseinandersetzung mit den starken Argumenten komplett aus dem Weg gegangen wird.



Kann sein, dass ich diesen ominösen beitrag übersehen habe, wenn ich drauf eingehen soll, wäre es nett, wenn du ihn nochmals zur verfügung stellen könntest. Deine beiträge gehören ansonsten nebenbei erwähnt zu der sorte, die mich dazu veranlasst, hier überhaupt noch zu diskutieren.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@hans albern
Wie meinen?


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



> So langsam kotz ich über eure/ Deine  Ansichten...




sehr gut ausgedrückt... glückwunsch....!!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Mein beileid zum verfassen dieses posts.



Da musst du kein Beileid aussprechen, es ist so, die Wissenschaft denkt sie steht über allem und nur sie hat Recht und kann diese Aufgaben lösen, dabei werden dann irgendwelche Daten gesammelt, aber die die Ahnung haben werden extra nicht gefragt!


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



hans albers schrieb:


> sehr gut ausgedrückt... glückwunsch....!!




Tja...direkt wie wir Westfalen es seit Jahrhunderten praktizieren.
Direkt, klar auf den Kopf....ohne nen Stock im Arsch und drum gelaber..


----------



## Lommel (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Mein beileid zum verfassen dieses posts.



Ist das der berühmte "wissenschaftliche" Diskussionsstil??


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



> direkt wie wir Westfalen es seit Jahrhunderten praktizieren.
> Direkt, klar auf den Kopf....ohne nen Stock im Arsch und drum gelaber..



bin echt beeindruckt....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> In einem derart komplexen thema ist direkte demokratie fehl am platz- es gibt Menschen, das sind wissenschaftler, welche die materie verstehen
> 
> Und das ist auch der grund, warum die relevanz des bürgerwillens in vielen fällen begrenzt ist, und mmn im fall des dorsches nahezu keine relevanz besitzt, weil das thema viel zu komplex ist.
> 
> Ich habe bereits mehrfach ausgeführt, dass die neuen beschlüsse nicht weitreichend genug sind



Soso...



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Menschen, die solche posts verfassen, sind der grund,  weshalb direkte demokratie hier fehl am Platz ist, nur kurz als ergänzung.




Du gehst jetzt sofort dein Zimmer aufräumen!


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Sharpo deep...lasst gut sein...

Habe mir jetzt mehrmals die Postings durchgelesen,da kommt jemand fühlt sich angesprochen und lässt einen dann noch als Opfer da stehen weil er nicht richtig gelesen hat oder wat weiß ich.

Im übrigen ist Demokratie die Meinung des anderen zu Akzeptieren......und nicht die Worte im Munde umdrehen.

habe fertig gehe jetzt Karpfen für Besatz sortieren....


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ist das der berühmte "wissenschaftliche" Diskussionsstil??



Nein, es ist die fassungslosigkeit ob der dargestellten verachtung ggü der wissenschaft. Sein post ist für mich nicht diskussionswürdig. Da er auf mich bezogen war, hab ich reagiert.


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Soso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auch Du Ha....lass gut sein.......


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Soso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was willst du mir sagen?


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Cooler Zug um die durch Subventionen gestützte Fischerei am Leben zu erhalten.
 Besser und einfacher wäre es sicherlich die Subventionen abzuschaffen.

 Spart Geld, schützt die Umwelt und hilft Allen.

 Mich wundert gar nichts mehr.
 Wobei man diese Fischereilobby, nur als Beispiel betrachten braucht.
 Die Wissen wie es geht, Ihre Interessen durchzuboxen.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Cooler Zug um die durch Subventionen gestützte Fischerei am Leben zu erhalten.
> Besser und einfacher wäre es sicherlich die Subventionen abzuschaffen.
> 
> Spart Geld, schützt die Umwelt und hilft Allen.
> ...




Och Bernd Du machst die ganze Wissenschaft jetzt kaputt...


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@ gründler


ja.. deine pauschalisierungen von "obigen kreisen" etc...


dachte, du sprichst mir die kritsche diskussionsweise
aufgrund deiner erfahrung mit "diesen " leuten ab ...
bzw. schmeisst das alles in einen topf.

wenn das von dir nicht so gemeint war,
dann hier ein sorry dafür, und nun off topic.. aus


----------



## Lommel (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Nein, es ist die fassungslosigkeit ob der dargestellten verachtung ggü der wissenschaft. Sein post ist für mich nicht diskussionswürdig. Da er auf mich bezogen war, hab ich reagiert.



Kein Mensch verachtet hier die Wissenschaft, sondern hinterfragt die Zahlen auf die sich diese Studien stützen.

Der User 50er Jäger hat halt eine eigene Meinung die ich so abwegig gar nicht finde. Ist wie beim Wetter da irren sich die Meterologen auch dauernd während ein Landwirt der ständig in der Natur ist, oftmals das Langzeitwetter richtig voraussagt.

Nicht immer seine Meinung als die einzig richtige darstellen, sondern auch einmal andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren ggf. mit Fakten zu entkräften, bricht auch einen Wissenschaftler keine Zacke aus der Krone.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Was willst du mir sagen?



Deduktives Denken!

Niemand mag klugschaißende Pennäler mit enervierender Arroganz!


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Lommel schrieb:


> Kein Mensch verachtet hier die Wissenschaft, sondern hinterfragt die Zahlen auf die sich diese Studien stützen.
> 
> Der User 50er Jäger hat halt eine eigene Meinung die ich so abwegig gar nicht finde. Ist wie beim Wetter da irren sich die Meterologen auch dauernd während ein Landwirt der ständig in der Natur ist, oftmals das Langzeitwetter richtig voraussagt.
> 
> Nicht immer seine Meinung als die einzig richtige darstellen, sondern auch einmal andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren ggf. mit Fakten zu entkräften, bricht auch einen Wissenschaftler keine Zacke aus der Krone.



Dazu hat Wiki sogar etwas..

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betrug_und_F%C3%A4lschung_in_der_Wissenschaft

Betrug und Fälschung in der Wissenschaft.
Somit sind wir  wieder beim Thünen- Institut.

Da Lobe ich mir doch glatt die Demokratie und den Bürgerwillen.


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

bin hier auch raus....

das baglimit wird kommen nächstes jahr,
also haben wir uns hier genug die köpfe darüber zerbrochen ,
ob nun zu recht oder nicht.

 bzw. den einfluss der angler auf bestand,den einige hier nicht warhaben wollen..

vielleicht sollten wir uns in dem nächsten thread konstruktiv gedanken machen
, wie sich das umsetzen bzw. vielleicht noch sinnvoller gestalten lassen könnte,
damit zb.  die kutter überleben können.

over and out!!




der diskussionsstil dieses  grossen forums 
ist dagegen immer noch diskussionswürdig, und das nicht zu knapp.|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hier mal wieder die aktuellen Meldungen etc. zum Thema, damit man mal wieder da landet: Beim Thema....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verweise lieber nochmal auf die absolut treffende und anglerfreundliche  Pressemeldung von Ingo Gädechens, Abgeordneter für OH, gerade dem rauskopierten Satz kann ich nur zustimmen:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320872
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Video zum Thema,  Schleppfischen (Lübecker Bucht):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFAh7PjO_Hk&app=desktop


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

@bastido
Auf viele deiner ausführungen hab ich bereits geantwortet- du kannst dir nochmals einige posts ansehen, wenn es dich interessiert- das thema norwegen, island usw. ist aber interessant und berechtigt gewählt.
Mein statement: zunächst einmal unterscheiden sich die bestände "unserer" ostsee und die des nordöstlichen atlantiks aufgrund naturräumlicher und geografischer gegebenheiten deutlich- es ist zu erwähnen, dass deutsche gewässer für den dorsch am rande seiner südlichen verbreitungsgrenze liegen. 
Zusätzlich muss ich nochmals betonen, um keine missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen, dass die derzeitigen deutschen anglerfänge einem intakten dorschbestand sicherlich nichts anhaben können. Daraus entsteht aber nicht der logische Schluss, dass dies in der jetzigen lage ebenso zu bewerten ist. Wie gesagt, die angler sind nicht in der schuld, den bestand zerstört zu haben. Da anglerfänge und fischerfänge sich im laufe der letzten jahre jedoch immer weiter angeglichen haben und der bestand trotzdem durch den ausfall des 15er jahrgangs (nein, bedeutet nicht, dass genau null jungdorsche aus diesem jahrgang in der ostsee schwimmen und das vereinzelt auch eine kinderstube alles andere als den ausfall des jahrgangs andeutet) erheblich bedroht ist, stehen angler nun in der verantwortung, dieser rolle gerecht zu werden, indem sie ebenso zumindest temporär die fangmenge drosseln.
Jetzt zum vergleich mit norwegen usw.: der bestand ist hier von natur aus größer und gesünder, die fangmenge durch angler hat hier im vergleich zur heutigen ostsee noch nie eine bedeutende rolle gespielt (im verhältnis zur bestandsgröße und/ oder der kommerziellen fischerei, versteht sich). Daher war es nicht vonnöten, angler in das beschränkungsprogramm weiter zu integrieren.
In dem punkt des managements in bezug auf kontrolle und der umsetzung von quoten stimme ich dir zu. Hier hat die eu deutlich nachholbedarf. Ebenso übrigens bei deutschen anglern an binnen- und küstengewässern.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Deduktives Denken!
> 
> Niemand mag klugschaißende Pennäler mit enervierender Arroganz!



Die nutzung von fremdwörtern tarnt nicht den fehlenden inhalt deiner unnötigen anfeindung im vorigen post.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> @bastido
> Auf viele deiner ausführungen hab ich bereits geantwortet- du kannst dir nochmals einige posts ansehen, wenn es dich interessiert- das thema norwegen, island usw. ist aber interessant und berechtigt gewählt.
> Mein statement: zunächst einmal unterscheiden sich die bestände "unserer" ostsee und die des nordöstlichen atlantiks aufgrund naturräumlicher und geografischer gegebenheiten deutlich- es ist zu erwähnen, dass deutsche gewässer für den dorsch am rande seiner südlichen verbreitungsgrenze liegen.
> Zusätzlich muss ich nochmals betonen, um keine missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen, dass die derzeitigen deutschen anglerfänge einem intakten dorschbestand sicherlich nichts anhaben können. Daraus entsteht aber nicht der logische Schluss, dass dies in der jetzigen lage ebenso zu bewerten ist. Wie gesagt, die angler sind nicht in der schuld, den bestand zerstört zu haben. *Da anglerfänge und fischerfänge sich im laufe der letzten jahre jedoch immer weiter angeglichen haben und der* bestand trotzdem durch den ausfall des 15er jahrgangs (nein, bedeutet nicht, dass genau null jungdorsche aus diesem jahrgang in der ostsee schwimmen und das vereinzelt auch eine kinderstube alles andere als den ausfall des jahrgangs andeutet) erheblich bedroht ist, stehen angler nun in der verantwortung, dieser rolle gerecht zu werden, indem sie ebenso zumindest temporär die fangmenge drosseln.
> ...



Ähm wissenschaftlich gesehen....nur an die Fangmenge  der deutschen Berufsfischer..siehe Statistik. 
Nicht des Gesamtfang aller EU- Dorsch Berufsfischer..

Also rein wissenschaftlich betrachtet...und da Du so sehr auf Wissenschaft stehst.....erwähne ich dies nochmal.


----------



## raubangler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> In einem derart komplexen thema ist direkte demokratie fehl am platz- es gibt Menschen, das sind wissenschaftler, welche die materie verstehen....



Komplexität?

Ihr selbst habt die die Diskussion auf eine einfache Biomasse-Rechnung reduziert.

Die Berechnung der Biomasse, die für die Arterhaltung der verschiedenen Populationen notwendig ist - das ist eine komplexes Thema und fällt sogar in den Bereich der Wissenschaft. 

Aber hier geht es ausschliesslich um die Verteilung der verbleibenden Fangmenge zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern.

Warum sollte ein wissenschaftliches Institut dazu überhaupt eine öffentliche Meinung verbreiten?
Warum wurde dieser 'Ausgleich' zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern überhaupt von Thünen erfunden? 
Und das schon vorsorglich 2007.
*Wer hat das beauftragt?
*


----------



## Hechtbär (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ey Jungens...

Lasst gut sein... Gegen die pseudowissenschaftlichen Ergüsse kann man nicht argumentieren, wenn diese emotional verinnerlicht sind! 

Versucht mal jemanden sachlich davon zu überzeugen, das z.B. die Dämmarien an Häusern ökologischer und ökonomischer Schwachsinn sind, wenn sie das über die Indoktrination seitens Presse, Politik und "Wissenschaft" geschluckt haben... Oder ihre Brötchen mit verdienen! :vik:


----------



## Deep Down (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@boardsurfer
Hast die Quellenangaben vergessen auf denen Deine Thesen beruhen!
Kann Deine Ausführungen aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht daher nicht anerkennen!


----------



## Deep Down (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und bevor ich es vergesse, bitte Literaturverzeichnis und Gliederung auch noch beifügen.


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Lommel schrieb:


> Kein Mensch verachtet hier die Wissenschaft, sondern hinterfragt die Zahlen auf die sich diese Studien stützen.
> 
> Der User 50er Jäger hat halt eine eigene Meinung die ich so abwegig gar nicht finde. Ist wie beim Wetter da irren sich die Meterologen auch dauernd während ein Landwirt der ständig in der Natur ist, oftmals das Langzeitwetter richtig voraussagt.
> 
> Nicht immer seine Meinung als die einzig richtige darstellen, sondern auch einmal andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren ggf. mit Fakten zu entkräften, bricht auch einen Wissenschaftler keine Zacke aus der Krone.


Zitate aus dem post, auf den ich mich bezogen habe: "wissenschaft braucht kein mensch" "bürostuhl drehen" usw... wenn das keine wissenschaftsverachtung ist, was dann?
Zweiter absatz von dir ist eine haltlose beleidigung der mittlerweile sehr präzisen modernen metereologie. Dass bedeutet nicht, dass bauernregeln nicht auch einen wahrheitsgehalt besitzen, dieser lässt sich im übrigen mittlerweile mittels wissenschaftlichwr klimamodelle bewerten.


----------



## Lommel (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Zitate aus dem post, auf den ich mich bezogen habe: "wissenschaft braucht kein mensch" "bürostuhl drehen" usw... wenn das keine wissenschaftsverachtung ist, was dann?
> Zweiter absatz von dir ist eine haltlose beleidigung der mittlerweile sehr präzisen modernen metereologie. Dass bedeutet nicht, dass bauernregeln nicht auch einen wahrheitsgehalt besitzen, dieser lässt sich im übrigen mittlerweile mittels wissenschaftlichwr klimamodelle bewerten.



Jetzt bitte ich dich, ich hab die Meterologen doch nicht haltlos beleidigt.

Die erzählen halt öfter mal Stuss, mehr nicht.


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Komplexität?
> 
> Ihr selbst habt die die Diskussion auf eine einfache Biomasse-Rechnung reduziert.
> 
> ...



Nachhaltige raum- und wirtschaftsplanung ist sehr wohl teil der wissenschaft. Daher kann die wissenschaft auch empfehlungen für quotenverteilungen machen. Nur so nebenbei.


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ähm wissenschaftlich gesehen....nur an die Fangmenge  der deutschen Berufsfischer..siehe Statistik.
> Nicht des Gesamtfang aller EU- Dorsch Berufsfischer..
> 
> Also rein wissenschaftlich betrachtet...und da Du so sehr auf Wissenschaft stehst.....erwähne ich dies nochmal.



Wurde bereits mehrfach thematisiert, von mir und von einem anderen user meiner meinung, da du dies gekonnt ignorierst, werde ich dazu nicht stellung beziehen.


----------



## raubangler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Nachhaltige raum- und wirtschaftsplanung ist sehr wohl teil der wissenschaft. Daher kann die wissenschaft auch empfehlungen für quotenverteilungen machen. Nur so nebenbei.



Die 'Wissenschaft' hat diese Quotenverteilung bereits 2007 erfunden, als noch gar keine Notwendigkeit dazu bestand.
Also noch einmal....wer hat das beauftragt?

Und wieso benutzt Du das Wort 'nachhaltig' bei einer Reduzierung der Angelfischerei, die lt. Greenpeace nachhaltig ist.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Wurde bereits mehrfach thematisiert, von mir und von einem anderen user meiner meinung, da du dies gekonnt ignorierst, werde ich dazu nicht stellung beziehen.



Naja, warum schreibst Du es dann nicht korrekt wenn Du schon dieses Thema erneut aufgreifst? Wäre dies nicht Wissenschaftlich korrekter?
Neulinge welche gerade in diese Thread stossen könnten dies falsch in den Hals bekommen.

:#2:


----------



## boardsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Da sich hier immer weiter die generelle ablehnung wissenschaftlicher arbeit in bezug auf dieses thema  (und andere themen) abzeichnet und immer weniger argumente, sondern polarisierende phrasen die diskussion dominieren, bin ich auch raus. Ich bin froh, dass die stimme vieler, deren posts ich die letzten seiten lesen musste, kein gewicht außerhalb dieses forums hat. Danke an diejenigen, die sachliche argumente liefern konnten, ich habe daraus durchaus anreize für meine wissenschaftliche arbeit aufgenommen. 
Lg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Die nutzung von fremdwörtern tarnt nicht den fehlenden inhalt deiner unnötigen anfeindung im vorigen post.



Keine Animosität, Junge, nur eine temporäre Aversion gegen Inhalt und Diktion deines Vortrags hier. Aber du hast mich schon verstanden, gelle?#6


----------



## Lommel (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Da sich hier immer weiter die generelle ablehnung wissenschaftlicher arbeit in bezug auf dieses thema  (und andere themen) abzeichnet und immer weniger argumente, sondern polarisierende phrasen die diskussion dominieren, bin ich auch raus. Ich bin froh, dass die stimme vieler, deren posts ich die letzten seiten lesen musste, kein gewicht außerhalb dieses forums hat. Danke an diejenigen, die sachliche argumente liefern konnten, ich habe daraus durchaus anreize für meine wissenschaftliche arbeit aufgenommen.
> Lg



Dann wünsche ich dir natürlich viel Erfolg bei deiner wissenschaftlichen Arbeit #6

Kleine Offtopic Anmerkung:
Bitte auch die rheinischen Parameter "Et kütt wie et kütt" und "Et is noch immer jootjejange" unbedingt mit einfliessen lassen. Ist zwar im Prinzip Schwachsinn aber wenn man sich schon auf geschätztes Zahlenmaterial stützt, dann macht das auch nix.

Quelle: Lommel, Anglerboard, 2016


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Da sich hier immer weiter die generelle ablehnung wissenschaftlicher arbeit in bezug auf dieses thema (und andere themen) abzeichnet und immer weniger argumente, sondern polarisierende phrasen die diskussion dominieren, bin ich auch raus. Ich *bin froh, dass die stimme vieler, deren posts ich die letzten seiten lesen musste, kein gewicht außerhalb dieses forums hat*. Danke an diejenigen, die sachliche argumente liefern konnten, ich habe daraus durchaus anreize für meine wissenschaftliche arbeit aufgenommen.
> Lg



Das gleiche hoffe ich auch bei deiner wissenschaftlichen Arbeit...#h


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> *Ich bin froh*, dass die stimme vieler, deren posts ich die letzten seiten lesen musste, kein gewicht außerhalb dieses forums hat.
> Lg



Wer sagt dir wer hier welche Ämter inne hat???

Was wäre wenn nun "diese" Leute die kein Gewicht außerhalb dieses Forums....usw.. aber doch in Politik Fischerei etc.mitmischen und Ämter inne haben??? 

Warte......das wäre für dich wahrscheinlich sehr......ach lassen wir das besser.



#h


----------



## a.bu (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Huhu,

ich wäre total dankbar wenn die Wissenschaft rückwirkend auch einmal das mehr oder weniger totale Ausbleiben des Dorschbestandes in allen Größen der Jahre 85,88,89,90,91 erklären könnte. |uhoh: Ich habe es inzwischen total vergessen, welche Maßnahmen damals zur urplötzlichen Explosion des Bestandes im Jahre 1992 geführt haben, der mit kleinen Schwankungen bis Anfang 2016 angehalten hat. Leider habe ich die Presseartikel der letzten Jahre nicht mehr aufbewahrt, in denen teilweise in 3 Monatswechseln zwischen Fangbegrenzungen und Anhebungen der Quoten hin und her gesprungen wurde, alles aus Erkenntnissen des besagten Institutes...#d.


----------



## raubangler (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Da sich hier immer weiter die generelle ablehnung wissenschaftlicher arbeit in bezug auf dieses thema  (und andere themen) abzeichnet und immer weniger argumente, sondern polarisierende phrasen die diskussion dominieren, bin ich auch raus. Ich bin froh, dass die stimme vieler, deren posts ich die letzten seiten lesen musste, kein gewicht außerhalb dieses forums hat. Danke an diejenigen, die sachliche argumente liefern konnten, ich habe daraus durchaus anreize für meine wissenschaftliche arbeit aufgenommen.
> Lg



Ebenfalls viel Glück bei Deiner wissenschaftlichen Arbeit!

Vielleicht lernst Du auch noch, dass es 'die Wissenschaft' nicht gibt, sondern das es immer Institute und Personen sind.
Mit entsprechendem Selbstbewusstsein muss man sich nicht hinter einem Begriff verstecken oder in jedem zweiten Satz erwähnen, dass man wissenschaftlich arbeitet.
Kommt bestimmt noch....
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hatt ich ja schon geschrieben, dass ich schon seit 1980 mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee unterwegs bin und mehrere solcher Wellen mitgemacht hatte...


----------



## scp (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatt ich ja schon geschrieben, dass ich schon seit 1980 mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee unterwegs bin und mehrere solcher Wellen mitgemacht hatte...


Ach,ja....ich auch.... aber mit der Tendenz Richtung Abgrund.

Die wissentschaftliche Arbeit hier in Frage zu stellen  entspricht im Geiste etwa dessen, was die EU ständig beschlossen hat,trotz aller Warnungen, das nicht Einhalten der empfohlenden Fangqouten,
 die Schaffung von Schutzgebieten,höheres Mindesmass,Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei,Abschaffung der Nebenerwerbfischerei,Schonzeit für den Dorsch.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@boardsurfer
Genug Anreize für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit sollten Dir hier hinreichend vermittelt worden sein. Hoffentlich auch ein bisschen Erdung! Das kann Dir auf dem Weg der (auch Selbst-) Erkenntnis ja nur förderlich sein.
Viel Erfolg dabei! Luft nach oben scheint ja nach dem hiesigen Auftritt noch mächtig vorhanden zu sein.


----------



## meckpomm (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 13.10. 2016*
> 
> Grafik zu Dorschfängen von Jens Meyer
> 
> ...



Moin,

interessante Zahlen, zeigen diese doch ganz deutlich auf, dass die Quote für die kommerzielle Fischerei (mit und ohne Deutschland) um knapp 56% reduziert wird. Rechnet man das für die Angler mal durch, führen die veranlassten Maßnahmen zu einer geschätzten Reduzierung um etwa 39%.

Würde man tatsächlich auf die wissenschaftlich empfohlenen und auch hier verschiedentlich geforderte Reduzierung um 88% (statt 39%) abstellen wollen, dann dürften Angler vielleicht noch 2 Dorsche außerhalb der Laichzeit und zur Laichzeit 1 Dorsch fangen. Ich fordere dies nicht. Dies ist aber die Konsequenz, wenn man die Umsetzung der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlung fordert.

Wenn man die genutzte wissenschaftliche Basis anzweifelt, warum zeigt man keine alternativen Datengrundlagen auf? Wissenschaft ist nicht nur das "Jonglieren" mit Daten, sondern auch deren Erfassung und Aufbereitung. Warum schaut man nicht, dass man die Erfassung vom Thünen-Institut nicht auf validere Daten stellt?

Sozialwissenschaftlich und gesellschaftspsychologisch ist die Diskussion aber total interessant: Die auswärtigen Angler hacken auf den einheimischen Angler herum. Die Angler hacken auf den Fischern herum. Der Arbeiter auf den Vorgesetzten. Der von unten auf "die da oben". Bringt aber keinen weiter.

Woher nehmen wir drei Millionen Angler überhaupt unser Selbstverständnis, auch nur ansatzweise ähnlich viel Fangen zu wollen wie die Berufsfischer, die "die anderen 77 Mio. Bundesbürger" mit Nahrungsmitteln (in diesem Falle: Dorsch) versorgen sollen. Berufsfischer machen es ja in erster Linie nicht aus Selbstzweck, es ist deren Beruf. 

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Für Angeltourismus/Gewerbe ist es auch Beruf.

Und volkwirtschaftlich zigmal stärker und wichtiger als die paar Fischer.
Auf Fischer kann man an der Küste verzichten, auf Angeltourismus kaum.
Zudem kriegen die Fischer wohl noch zusätzlich 8 Millionen vom Staat - Angeltourismus nicht einen Cent....

Hier wird Angeln und Angeltourismus UND der Dorsch plattgemacht vor allem für dänische Fischer (und selbst das begreifen anglerfeindliche Politiker wie Rodust(SPD) und Schmidt (CSU) und die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei (vor allem DAFV und LSFV-H und LFV MV) nicht...

Und hier verweise ich gerne mal wieder auf einen anglerfreundlichen Politiker, Ingo Gädechens, MdB, Wahlkreis OH; CDU; ders gut erkannt hat:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Diese Regelung konnte nur am ‚Grünen Tisch‘ von relativ ahnungslosen Politikern getroffen werden. *



Er hat vollkommen recht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Woher nehmen wir drei Millionen Angler überhaupt unser Selbstverständnis, auch nur ansatzweise ähnlich viel Fangen zu wollen wie die Berufsfischer, die "die anderen 77 Mio. Bundesbürger" mit Nahrungsmitteln (in diesem Falle: Dorsch) versorgen sollen. Berufsfischer machen es ja in erster Linie nicht aus Selbstzweck, es ist deren Beruf.
> 
> Gruß
> Rene



Woher nehmen wir Bundesbürgen unser Selbstverständnis mit dem Auto zufahren, wo es doch öffentliche Verkehrmittel gibt? Bus- und Bahnfahrer machen es in erster Linie nicht aus Selbstzweck, es ist deren Beruf!


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für Angeltourismus/Gewerbe ist es auch Beruf.
> 
> Und volkwirtschaftlich zigmal stärker und wichtiger als die paar Fischer.
> Auf Fischer kann man an der Küste verzichten, auf Angeltourismus kaum.
> ...



Und die Berufsfischer werden ebenso platt gemacht.
Wenn man den Berufsfischern vernünftige Preise für ihre Ware bieten würde..kämen diese auch mit einer geringeren Menge Fisch klar.

(Jetzt könnte man natürlich auch mit dem Argument kommen...Berufsfischer sind gierig..die Menge würden sie nicht reduzieren wollen wenn es mehr Geld für den Fang gibt)

Das leidige Thema in der Lebensmittelindustrie. Produzierende Betriebe bekommen einen Fliegenschiss für ihre Ware während die Konzerne sich dumm und dämlich verdienen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich bin jetzt echt mal gespannt, wie schnell die Umsetzung erfolgen wird!

Bis jetzt ist die Regelung ja nur als Beschluss des  EU-Fischereiministerrates kommuniziert worden. Daraus muss die EU-Verwaltung jetzt eine  Verordnung formulieren und diese formal als Ratsverordnung  erlassen. Erst dann gilt die EU-Verordnung unmittelbar in allen  Mitgliedsstaaten. Somit ist dann auch keine zusätzliche nationale Regelung erforderlich.

Es  handelt sich dann um eine EU-rechtlich abschließend geregelte Verpflichtung, die  alle Angler im betroffenen Gebiet zwingend umsetzen müssen. 

Das ergibt sich im übrigen aus §4 des Landesfischereigesetz in Schleswig-Holstein ("In den Küstengewässern besteht, mit Ausnahme der Muschelfischerei und der Bereiche, in denen selbständige Fischereirechte bestehen, freier Fischfang, soweit er nicht durch Rechtsvorschriften der Europäischen Union, des Bundes, des Landes oder durch dieses Gesetz oder durch Abkommen mit anderen Staaten eingeschränkt wird").

Die Frage ist, ob die betreffenden Bundesländer die Fischereiaufsicht so schnell auf Touren bekommen. Man arbeitet zwar intensiv an der Umsetzung, aber kann sich zur Zeit dazu noch nicht äußern. Schließlich sind das auch für die oberste Fischereibehörde ganz neue Regelungen.

Was man jedoch ausschließt, ist ein (persönliches) Entnahmefenster bzw. nach 5 Dorschen weiter zu angeln und den sechsten ggf. zurücksetzen. Da geht Tierschutz über Bestandsschutz. In dem Fall macht man sich weiterhin nach §39 strafbar.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Woher nehmen wir drei Millionen Angler überhaupt unser Selbstverständnis, auch nur ansatzweise ähnlich viel Fangen zu wollen wie die Berufsfischer, die "die anderen 77 Mio. Bundesbürger" mit Nahrungsmitteln (in diesem Falle: Dorsch) versorgen sollen. Berufsfischer machen es ja in erster Linie nicht aus Selbstzweck, es ist deren Beruf.
> 
> Gruß
> Rene



Was ist denn das für eine Argumentation?

Wenn ein Beruf die Lebensgrundlage von uns Menschen derart maßlos schädigt, dann wird dies wohl kaum durch die Existenz des Berufes an sich zu rechtfertigen sein oder damit, dass die  Versorgung anderer Menschen erfolgt. Das ist in diesem Umfang dann im Rahmen einer Abwägung letztlich immer die Sozialgemeinschaft schädigend.
Das das Angeln einen  viel größeren volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen hat, kommt noch dazu.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,

@Fischerbandit1000

Hast du eine "Schätzung" wieviele Angler-Kleinboote auf der deutschen oder S-H Ostsee unterwegs sind ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nein, habe ich leider nicht. Bisher konnte mir das auch niemand so genau sagen, da ich diese Zahlen auch gerne mal hätte.

Das ist auch unheimlich schwer, das zu schätzen, da ja auch viele Leute mit Trailerbooten unterwegs sind, Einheimische wie auch Touristen. Es gibt ca. 4000 Wasserlieger unter 6 Meter Bootslänge an der deutschen Ostseeküste. Hiervon sollen ca.50% zum angeln genutzt werden. Ob die Zahlen stimmen, weiß ich nicht. Zu Trailerbooten/ Schlauchbooten habe ich keine Zahlen. 

Aktuelle Untersuchungen sagen, dass die Zahl der Sportboote in  Deutschland in den nächsten 10 Jahren um gut 30% abnehmen wird.

Jedoch kann ich Dir sagen, dass 39% der Dorschfänge wohl auf das Konto von Kleinbootanglern gehen sollen laut TI.


----------



## versuchsangler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Na da werden im Norden ja die Sektkorken geknallt haben, das man sich nach langen zähen Verhandlungen gegen seine Klientel und Zahler durchgesetzt hat.

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/fischen-in-der-ostsee-eu-senkt-fangquote-fuer-den-dorsch/14668110.html

Zitat" T*[edit ba Admin, wörtliches zitieren ist bei uns ledier nicht erlaubt, nur verlinken oderr sinngemäß zusammen fasssen *" Zitat Ende

läuft doch...#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Blödsinn!! Wenn es der Ernährung dient ist dies einem Hobby immer vorzuziehen! Punkt!!


Sorry, begreift das doch endlich, beim Angeln gehts nicht nur um Angler, sondern um den Angeltourismus/Gewerbe, der/das hier mutwillig zerstört wird..

Angeltourismus ist als Wirtschaftsfaktor zigmal stärker, als Arbeitgeber zigmal wichtiger als die paar Fischer und ernährt damit zigmal mehr Menschen, es wird pro Kilo entnommener Fische ein zigfaches an volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz gegenüber der Fischerei erwirtschaftet..

Und zum Nachfolgenden werd ich heute nen Kommentar schreiben - muss aber erst wieder Blutdruck runterfahren, in Ruhe Kaffee trinken etc..:
*Die Unfähigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit des LSFV-Schleswig Holstein* wird hier aber klar im Tagesspiegel vorgeführt, *wenn der GF Vollborn zitiert wird, man hätte *als als Sport- und Angelfischerverband  getarnter Naturschutzverband _* schon freiwillig für Berufsfischer auf Fänge verzichten wollen*_ - *und im nächsten Absatz sagt der Pressesprecher des DFV für die Berufsfischer, Ubl, das wäre sinnlos und unnötig.* Der gleiche GF Vollborn, der mit Frau Dr. zusammen ja wohl die Angler auch schon beim FFH -Verbot in Berlin verraten hat - wir berichteten.. 
*Die haben aufgegeben ohne zu kämpfen!!!!!!!!!!*



versuchsangler schrieb:


> Na da werden im Norden ja die Sektkorken geknallt haben, das man sich nach langen zähen Verhandlungen gegen seine Klientel und Zahler durchgesetzt hat.
> 
> http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/fischen-in-der-ostsee-eu-senkt-fangquote-fuer-den-dorsch/14668110.html
> 
> ...


----------



## meckpomm (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeltourismus ist als Wirtschaftsfaktor zigmal stärker, als Arbeitgeber zigmal wichtiger als die paar Fischer und ernährt damit zigmal mehr Menschen, es wird pro Kilo entnommener Fische ein zigfaches an volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz gegenüber der Fischerei erwirtschaftet..



Moin,

gibt es dafür eine zitierfähige Quelle? Ein wissenschaftliches Institut als Quelle wäre super, um an anderer Stelle zu diskutieren. Ein Kommentar vom Anglerboard ist halt nur eine Meinung einer Homepage, der man aufgrund der Sponsorenverpflichtung eine Interessenvermengung nachsagen könnte.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

EGOH arbeitet gerade die genauen, aktuellen Zahlen (ich glaube, für SH) aus, sogar Thünen selber hat dazu mal was geschrieben und das zugegeben (siehe Antwort Zimmermann an mich), es gibt Studien aus den USA dazu. Siehe dazu auch Arlinghaus zur wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung der Angler.


----------



## offense80 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Daran sieht man, dass Du da noch nie mitgefahren bist. So ein Unsinn, jeder ne Mutti mit 10 KG, da kommen, wenns gut läuft 1-2 größere Fische pro Tag hoch, der Rest ist auch nur normaler Durchschnitt.
> 
> Solltest da wirklich mal mitfahren, da kannste auch wunderbar die Schlepperei nahe der Fahrrinne beobachten und abends im Dunkeln dann die Schleppfischer, die in Heiligenhafen an der Fischhalle ausladen.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch schön dass du deine Laichdorschangelei so verteidigst. Finde ich gut dass du dazu stehst. 
Das mit den Fischen der 10 Kg Marke war nur ein BEISPIEL ! Möchtest du dass ich die Rechnung mit einem anderen Gewicht neu berechne? 
Und mit der Laichdorschzeit prange ich nicht nur die dann fischenden Angler an, sondern NATÜRLICH auch die Schxxxx Schleppnetzfischer. Es sollte in dieser Zeit ein generelles Fangverbot auf Dorsch geben...FÜR ALLE UND JEDEN ! 

Und ICH selbst, werde niemals in dieser Zeit zum angeln rausfahren, weder ins Flache noch ins 20 Metern tiefe


----------



## Sharpo (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, begreift das doch endlich, beim Angeln gehts nicht nur um Angler, sondern um den Angeltourismus/Gewerbe, der/das hier mutwillig zerstört wird..
> 
> Angeltourismus ist als Wirtschaftsfaktor zigmal stärker, als Arbeitgeber zigmal wichtiger als die paar Fischer und ernährt damit zigmal mehr Menschen, es wird pro Kilo entnommener Fische ein zigfaches an volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz gegenüber der Fischerei erwirtschaftet..
> 
> ...



So leid es mir für diesen Berufsstand tut und auch viele persönliche Schicksale dahinter stecken.
Wenn die Politik hier aber nicht regulierend (in Form von Subventionen ?) eingreift...hat dieser Berufszweig wenig Chance auf ein Überleben.
Meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung...

Und jetzt wird mit diesem Abkommen ein gesunder Wirtschaftszweig zur Rettung eines seit Jahren kaputten Wirtschatszweiges ebenfalls geschädigt.
Die folgen sind dato nicht abzuschätzen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hiermit hat Vollborn das Ende der Angelei in Deutschland eingeläutet.
Siehe auch "Fernsehdoku Angeln verbieten".
In 10 Jahren wird allein der Besitz einer Angel strafbar sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hiermit hat Vollborn das Ende der Angelei in Deutschland eingeläutet.
> Siehe auch "Fernsehdoku Angeln verbieten".
> In 10 Jahren wird allein der Besitz einer Angel strafbar sein


Zusammen mit dem Ehrenmitglied des LSFV-SH; Frau Dr. - die waren auch zusammen in Berlin, um freiwillig und ohne Not Zugeständnisse an die Politik und GEGEN Angler zu machen, und haben auch sonst nicht gerade einen Kampf für Angler und Angeln geführt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319547
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519


----------



## firestick (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Leute, geht Angeln solange es noch erlaubt ist!

Petri Heil und gute Nacht!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> So leid es mir für diesen Berufsstand tut und auch viele persönliche Schicksale dahinter stecken.
> Wenn die Politik hier aber nicht regulierend (in Form von Subventionen ?) eingreift...hat dieser Berufszweig wenig Chance auf ein Überleben.
> Meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung...
> 
> ...



Doch die Folgen sind abzuschätzen.
Es werden schlicht weniger Angler dort mit Ihren Familien Urlaub machen.
Die ganze Region hat dann halt einen Grund weniger das dort Urlauber anreisen weniger. 
Selbst nicht angelnde Familien-Mitglieder haben so bislang die Region kennen oderlieben gelernt.
Solche Menschen fallen dann langfristig auch weg.

Es werden also weniger Ferienwohnungen, Campingplätze und Bootsliegeplätze gebraucht werden.
Etliche Gaststätten und Freizeitangebote werden dann wohl auch leiden.

Und für was?
Eine Handvoll Berufsfischer und viele die das eher als Hobby im Nebenerwerb betreiben.

Volkswirtschaftlich sicher völliger Unsinn.
Mit Dorschfischerei lässt sich halt weniger Geld verdienen, als wenn man mit dem Dorsch Angler anlockt die das dann tun und dafür auch noch bezahlen.

 Anmerkung: Ich bin ein gutes Beispiel.
 Früher war ich mehrmals im Jahr an der Küste in S.H, Schutzgebiete, die Fischereiabgabe, vor allem die immer geringeren und kleineren Fische haben mich längst vertrieben.
 Sind nun sicher schon einige Tausend Euro, die ich dort sonst gelassen hätte.


----------



## meckpomm (15. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

entsprechend der Grafik von Jens Meyer werden dies Jahr insgesamt in dem Gebiet 15.278 Tonnen Dorsch gefangen werden. Entsprechend der fischereiwissenschaftlich empfohlenen Reduzierung der Quote um 88% entspricht dies einer Gesamtfangmenge in 2017 von rd. 1.800 Tonnen (mal gleichgesetzt dem maximalen nachhaltigem Ertrag). Die wissenschaftlich und sachlogisch richtige Vorgehensweise wird man mit Sicherheit in der Empfehlung des Thünen-Institutes finden.

1.800 Tonnen ist aber noch immer mehr als die Angler jedes Jahr seit 2008 fangen. Selbst wenn man die deutsche und auch die nicht-deutsche Dorschfischerei in diesem Gebiet verbieten würde, müsste es für eine nachhaltige Entwicklung Einschränkungen für Angler geben. Wenn sich der Dorschbestand erholt hat, kann man natürlich mehr fangen, weil der nachhaltige Ertrag höher ist.

Wenn Dorsch beim Berufsfischer wirklich so günstig ist (bezweifel es gar nicht), warum geht dann nicht die deutsche Angelfischerei auf die Fischer zu und kauft deren komplette Quote auf? Das wäre bei der deutschen Fischerei im Jahr 2017 bei einem Kilopreis von 0,8€/Kilo ein Gesamtbetrag von nicht einmal 1 Mio. € und da sind noch nicht mal die variablen Kosten abgerechnet. Dem Fischer wird es wohl gleich sein, woher er das Geld bekommt für das er dann quasi nicht mal Arbeiten muss. Aber das bringt nichts, wenn Angelverein Oberbayern, Angelfischer Küstendorf und Angelpensionbetreiber Müller nur auf den örtlichen Fischer zugehen, es braucht eine überregionale Lösung für das gesamte Fanggebiet. Allein mit der Quote der gesamten deutschen Dorschfischerei könnten die deutschen Angler in 2017 so weitermachen wie 2016 (ohne dabei jedoch nachhaltig zu sein). Allerdings hätte man dann nur die Berufsfischerei aus der Wertschöpfungskette herausgekauft.

Konkrete Zahlen für die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Angelfischerei in der entsprechenden Region/entsprechende Fischart wären sehr wichtig. Auch brauchen wir eine gute und beachtete Lobby: Der CDU-Politiker wird auch bei einem der 160 schleswig-holsteinischen Fischer fotographiert und nicht bei einem Kleinbootvermieter oder im Angelladen.

Gruß
Rene



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Ich bin ein gutes Beispiel.
> Früher war ich mehrmals im Jahr an der Küste in S.H, Schutzgebiete, die Fischereiabgabe, vor allem die immer geringeren und kleineren Fische haben mich längst vertrieben.
> Sind nun sicher schon einige Tausend Euro, die ich dort sonst gelassen hätte.



Moin,

richtig! Als kausalen Zusammenhang ist also zu vermuten, dass sich die vielen und großen Dorsche in die Schutzgebiete zurückgezogen haben. Man könnte aber auch vermuten, dass die Fische auch weggeschwommen sind, weil die Fischereiabgabe eingeführt wurde oder du nicht mehr kommst. 

Sorry, nicht persönlich gemeint.

Die Bedeutung der Angelfischerei wird von vielen in meinen Augen überschätzt.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> warum geht dann nicht die deutsche Angelfischerei auf die Fischer zu und kauft deren komplette Quote auf?


Weil Quotenverauf in D rechtlich nicht möglich ist, zum Beispiel...



> meckpomm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Bedeutung der Angelfischerei wird von vielen in meinen Augen überschätzt.
> ...


In meine Augen auch, da das nur die ca. ab 2017 noch knapp über 500.000 im DAFV organisierten Angel- und Sportfischer sind.

Die Bedeutung der ca. 4 - 5 Millionen Angler (Allensbach, Arlinghaus) wird dagegen komplett unterschätzt...

1 t Dorsch wie in folgendem Beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFAh7PjO_Hk

bringen dem Fischer bestenfalls 2.000 Euro (darin enthalten alle Kosten und Gewinn etc.) .

Geht man davon aus (zu hoch, ich weiss, lässt ich aber einfacher rechnen), dass ein Angler 10  Kilo Dorsch pro Ausfahrt im Schnitt fängt, bräuchte es also schon 100 Angler, um diese Tonne zu erreichen.

100 mal im Schnitt 40 Euro Kutterkosten/Mietboot/Kosten für eigenes Boot sind schon alleine an reinen Fahrtkosten 4000,00 Euro..

Dass ca. 60 - 65% dazu Touristen und keine Einheimischen sind, kann man sicher bei ca. 50% davon noch Übernachtungs und Verpflegungskosten vor Ort dazu nehmen, Schnitt 50 Euro/Person/Tag.

Macht schon weitere 1.500 Euro vor  Ort.

Dazu noch Angelgerät, Klamotten, Anfahrt, Köder (oft auch vor Ort), die man pro Angler von den 100  (je nachdem ob Kunstköder (Abriss) oder Naturköder (Wattwürmer/Ringler) auch sicher locker im Schnitt mit nem 10er kalkulieren kann - der näxte Tausender.

Wenn das noch Angebote wären an Vereine, die dann mit einem Busunternehmer in 3 Bussen kommen etc. wirds noch viel mehr..

Also Erträge/Kosten Fischer seeeehr hoch gerechnet (frag mal, wann die das letzte Mal 2 Euro bekommen haben) und die Kosten der Angler seeeeeehr niedrig geschätzt (frag mal die Angler, was ein Dorschausflug die kostet), ist das Bild schon recht klar:
ca. 2.000 für die Tonne Dorsch beim/mit Fischer erwirtschaftet (die Hälfte dürfte eher realistisch sein momentan) 

ca. 6.500 für die Tonne Dorsch bei Anglern - bei 10 Kilo Dorsch/Angler (5 dürften eher realistisch sein, also eher das Doppelte an Kosten zu rechnen - aber seis drum)7

*Meine Schätzung daher:
Der Angler erwirtschaftet für die Volkswirtschaft mit einem Kilo entnommenem Dorsch das ungefähr 10-Fache dessen, was ein Fischer damit erwirtschaftet*


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> entsprechend der Grafik von Jens Meyer werden dies Jahr insgesamt in dem Gebiet 15.278 Tonnen Dorsch gefangen werden. Entsprechend der fischereiwissenschaftlich empfohlenen Reduzierung der Quote um 88% entspricht dies einer Gesamtfangmenge in 2017 von rd. 1.800 Tonnen (mal gleichgesetzt dem maximalen nachhaltigem Ertrag). Die wissenschaftlich und sachlogisch richtige Vorgehensweise wird man mit Sicherheit in der Empfehlung des Thünen-Institutes finden.
> 
> ...


 
 Na wenn es so ist, sollte sich das Land mal Gedanken machen, was der Million, für Kosten gegenüberstehen.
 Tagungen , Biologen, Gutachter, Häfen und sonstige Zuschüsse.

 Wenn es wirklich nur eine Million sein sollte und selbst wenn es 3 sind, wäre es lächerlich dafür die Interessen von Hunderttausende zu beschneiden oder zu gefährden.
 Selbst darüber noch zu tagen wäre ein Witz.
 Das Durfte nicht einmal das sein was Angelurlauber bislang an den Tankstellen verzerren, ohne das Tanken einzubeziehen.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Oktober 2016)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Doch die Folgen sind abzuschätzen.
> Es werden schlicht weniger Angler dort mit Ihren Familien Urlaub machen.
> Die ganze Region hat dann halt einen Grund weniger das dort Urlauber anreisen weniger.
> Selbst nicht angelnde Familien-Mitglieder haben so bislang die Region kennen oderlieben gelernt.
> ...



Auf den ersten Blick gebe ich Dir Recht.
Aber die politische Lage in vielen Urlaubsländern, siehe hier z.B.l Türkei wird in vielen Urlaubsregionen Deutschlands den Preis für eine Ferienwohnung steigen lassen.
Dies könnte den Verlust in der Nebensaison vermutlich ausgleichen. 
Auch werden auf Grund der politischen Lage evtl. einige Touristen Ihren Urlaub  auch in der Nebensaison vermehrt in DE verbringen...



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> entsprechend der Grafik von Jens Meyer werden dies Jahr insgesamt in dem Gebiet 15.278 Tonnen Dorsch gefangen werden. Entsprechend der fischereiwissenschaftlich empfohlenen Reduzierung der Quote um 88% entspricht dies einer Gesamtfangmenge in 2017 von rd. 1.800 Tonnen (mal gleichgesetzt dem maximalen nachhaltigem Ertrag). Die wissenschaftlich und sachlogisch richtige Vorgehensweise wird man mit Sicherheit in der Empfehlung des Thünen-Institutes finden.
> 
> ...



Weil es Verträge mit der Fischindustrie gibt welche auch die Berufsfischer einhalten müssen.
Ansonsten bleiben diese komplett auf ihren Fang sitzen.
Und dann?

Der Dorsch ist beim Berufsfischer nicht freiwillig so günstig, sondern die Fischindustrie zahlt nicht mehr.

Das ist wie mit der Milch beim Bauer. 
Friss die 0,48 Euro oder stirb.

Es besteht ein extremes Überangebot an Dorsch. Der Markt ist voll. Die Endverbraucher konsumieren zu wenig.
(Warum? Weil jeden Tag in der Zeitung steht der Dorsch steht kurz vor dem Aussterben,
Pangasiusfilet günstiger ist usw.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nur damit das bei all der "Volkswirtschaft" nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zum Nachfolgenden werd ich heute nen Kommentar schreiben - muss aber erst wieder Blutdruck runterfahren, in Ruhe Kaffee trinken etc..:
> *Die Unfähigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit des LSFV-Schleswig Holstein* wird hier aber klar im Tagesspiegel vorgeführt, *wenn der GF Vollborn zitiert wird, man hätte *als als Sport- und Angelfischerverband  getarnter Naturschutzverband _* schon freiwillig für Berufsfischer auf Fänge verzichten wollen*_ - *und im nächsten Absatz sagt der Pressesprecher des DFV für die Berufsfischer, Ubl, das wäre sinnlos und unnötig.* Der gleiche GF Vollborn, der mit Frau Dr. zusammen ja wohl die Angler auch schon beim FFH -Verbot in Berlin verraten hat - wir berichteten..
> *Die haben aufgegeben ohne zu kämpfen!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## offense80 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

WAS wäre eigentlich passiert, wenn der gute Herr vom TI den einen Tag den er mit auf dem Schiff war, nur insgesamt 5 Dorsche gefangen worden wären von den Anglern? Hätte es dann in der EU geheissen "Die Angler fangen nach unseren Angaben so gut wie keine Biomasse, was bedeutet, wir rechnen sie nicht mit ein. Dafür werden die kommerziellen Quoten auf 88% angehoben weil die ja mehr fangen"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und den honigmangelernährten im Forum des LSFV-SH ist das scheinbar auch alles wurscht, was ihr von ihnen bezahlter GF da ablässt an Anglerfeindlichkeit (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4583711#post4583711) .. 

Die schlucken brav alles weiter, zahlen ihre Hauptamtler weiter, wählen ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre weiter - und wundern sich am Ende, wenn dann sowas rauskommt, dass ihr GF zuerst an Hilfe für Berufsfischer statt für Angler denkt - UND DAS OBWOHL DIE BERUFSFISCHER DAS GAR NICHT WOLLTEN!!!!.. 

unglaublich.................

Kein Wunder, dass die Haupt- und "Ehren"amtler im LSFV-SH da machen was sie wollen gegen auch ihre eigenen organisierten Angelfischer - wenn nicht auch normale Angler drunter leiden würden, wärs ja wurscht.....

Wenn die Zahler sich ja aber augenscheinlich alles gefallen lassen (von Westensee (sollte das nicht schon August über die Bühne sein - jetzt Oktober - man hört nix mehr - keiner fragt nach) über Beitragserhöhung, Rückkehr DAFV bis nun die ganzen Dorsch- und FFH-Geschichten) und brav schlucken, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird, warum sollten die Funktionäre es dann ändern...

Werden die im LSFV-SH evtl. auch von Schützerverbänden oder dänischen Fischern bezahlt (die deutschen wie gesagt, wollten ja die "Hilfe" von Vollborn und seinen Konsorten gar nicht)??

Oder sind die tatsächlich so "klug", dass sie auf solch anglerfeindliche Äußerungen selber kommen?

Kann noch keinen Kommentar schreiben zu der Geschichte wegen Blutdruck, kommt aber noch in einem Extra-Artikel..


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Einige Bemerkungen auf Annahmen / Fragen in diesem Thread:

raubangler:


> Wer hat das beauftragt?
> Warum sollte ein wissenschaftliches Institut dazu überhaupt eine öffentliche Meinung verbreiten?


Das Thünen-Institut ist eine Forschungsinstitut des Bundes, es soll auf wissenschaftliche Grundlagen Entscheidungshilfen für die Politik liefern.
vgl. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Heinrich_von_Th%C3%BCnen-Institut
Stichwort: "Ressortforschung".
Entsprechende Studien wie [1] werden aus Bundesmitteln bzw. EU-Fonds finanziert, siehe letzter Abschnitt der Studie bzw. auch Aussage von Zimmermann 
(diese Arbeit wurde mitfinanziert vom europäischen Datensammelprogramm). 

Hintergrund für diese Forschung ist die Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1639/2001, "[..] über das Mindestprogramm und das erweiterte Programm der Gemeinschaft zur Datenerhebung im Fischereisektor und einzelne Durchführungsbestimmungen zur Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1543/2000 des Rates [..]". Mit der Revision Nr. 1581/2004 wurde der Dorsch als zu untersuchende Spezies der Freizeitfischerei hinzugefügt.

Sharpo:


> Arlinghaus hat zu den Fängen auch keine Studie/ Monotoring durch geführt sondern hat bestehendes Material genutzt.


Es ist mir unklar wie diese Bemerkung zu werten ist, natürlich wurde an dieser Stelle eine Studie durchgeführt (vgl. [2]). Sie wurde auch von Strehlow diskutiert, u.a. liegt der Wert von 3800t deutlich oberhalb der Thünen-Studie. 
Hier wird von Strehlow bemerkt, das in der Studie von Arlinghaus nur eine Telefonumfrage durchgeführt wurde und ein Fehler vorliegen kann, weil evtl. vorwiegend besonders aktive Angler befragt wurden. 

Dorschfänge von Anglern wurden natürlich auch von anderen Ländern wie Dänemark und Schweden untersucht (vgl. [3] u. [4]). Nur wird deren Qualität bisher geringer eingeschätzt, daher wurden sie noch nicht berücksichtigt.

Dänische Freizeitfischer/-angler haben laut [3] 2009 insgesamt 1231t Dorsch entnommen (Deutschland, Ostseedorsch: 2009 1744t).

Ralle:


> Das Thünen-institut hat auf Grundlage undurchsichtiger, ja für eine seriöse Datenermittlung grob fahrlässiger, Zahlen eine horrende Menge durch Angler gefangene Dorsche ermittelt.


Die Methodik wurde natürlich dokumentiert.
Im Zeitraum 2005-2010 wurde 1185 vor-Ort Beprobungen durchgeführt und 11536 Angler interviewt (vgl. [1], Tabelle 2).
Schlecht angenommen wurde die ursprüngliche Briefumfrage (<2% von 66617 Anfragen 2004-2006), deswegen wurde die später umgestellt (Telefonumfrage, vor-Ort Beprobungen etc.).

Aktuelle Zahl der Beprobungen ist hier zu finden:
https://www.thuenen.de/de/thema/fis...esangelfischerei/beprobungsumfang-und-faenge/

Mit Sicherheit sind solche Hochrechnungen fehlerbehaftet, ich persönlich würde zumindestens die Größenordnung durchaus als plausibel einschätzen, hier kann man verschiedene ausländische Studien vergleichen [3], [4].

Für exaktere Zahlen müssten mehr Stichproben oder z.B. verpflichtende Fangbücher eingeführt werden; bisher habe ich keinen solchen Vorschlag von den Verbänden gelesen.

Sharpo:


> 1kg Dorsch verkaufen die Berufsfischer für 0,48 Euro bis 0,80 Euro
> Bei den anderen Sorten sieht es nicht wirklich besser aus.


Das ist korrekt; der Gesamtertrag Ostseedorsch betrug 2015 auch nur 4,45 Mio. € (deutsche Fischer, vgl. [6]).
Hier könnte man sich in der Tat fragen, warum man keine kreativen Lösungen vorgeschlagen hat, z.B. 
könnte einen Teil der TAC von den Fischern finanziell auszugleichen. (Die Politik erwartete von den Anglern
einen Anteil von 1000t, vgl. Aussage von Habeck, das ist ein Wert < 1 Mio. Euro). 

bastido/Sharpo:


> Jetzt scheint man an einem Punkt wo man der Realität nicht mehr ausweichen kann, sprich 87% empfohlene Quotensenkung.
> Die aktuelle Quote verlangsamt nur den Porzess und retten nebei den Dorschbestand nicht


Interessant das kaum jemand diese Zahl hinterfragt. Die Kürzung von 87% der TAC kann als eine sehr hohe Empfehlung gewertet werden. Je nach Prämisse ist eine solche Zahl nicht notwendig.  Wenn sie nur als Stabilisierung / Aufbau der Laicherbiomasse verstanden wird, würde u.a. selbst eine Kürzung der TAC um 20% gemäß der Simulation von Mittelfristszenarien genügen (siehe [5], Szenario d1_20). Alle 25 von der ICES simulierten Szenarien zeigen eine Erholung der Laicherbiomasse, sie unterscheiden sich in der Geschwindigkeit der Erholung.
Man könnte auch schreiben, dass der ICES sehr hoch gepokert hat und 1000t der Angler kaum einen signifikanten Effekt haben dürften. 

Thomas:


> Meine Schätzung daher:
> Der Angler erwirtschaftet für die Volkswirtschaft mit einem Kilo entnommenem Dorsch das ungefähr 10-Fache dessen, was ein Fischer damit erwirtschaftet


Das dürfte noch niedrig angesetzt sein. Es gibt eine Studie im Auftrag der American Sportfishing Association [7], danach beträgt der Faktor des volkswirtschaftlichen Werts pro Pfund Fischer fast 100.

Eine wirkliche Analyse habe ich noch nie in Pressemitteilungen der Lobbyverbände für Angler gelesen.

boardsurfer


> Wie sehen denn die co2-bilanzen von 1kg ostseedorsch gefangen


Um mal wenig sachlich zu schreiben: zum Glück ist noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen diesen Öko-Murks zu untersuchen.

Viele Grüße,
Torsten

Quellen:

[1] STREHLOW, Harry V., et al. Cod catches taken by the German recreational fishery in the western Baltic Sea, 2005–2010: implications for stock assessment and management. ICES Journal of Marine Science: Journal du Conseil, 2012, 69. Jg., Nr. 10, S. 1769-1780.
http://icesjms.oxfordjournals.org/content/69/10/1769.full

[2] DOROW, MALTE, and ROBERT ARLINGHAUS. "A telephone-diary-mail approach to survey recreational fisheries on large geographic scales, with a note on annual landings estimates by anglers in northern Germany." American Fisheries Society Symposium. Vol. 75. 2011.
https://www.researchgate.net/profil...rn_Germany/links/0deec535158f78274a000000.pdf

[3] Sparrevohn, Claus Reedtz, and Marie Storr-Paulsen. "Using interview-based recall surveys to estimate cod Gadus morhua and eel Anguilla anguilla harvest in Danish recreational fishing." ICES Journal of Marine Science: Journal du Conseil 69.2 (2012): 323-330.
http://icesjms.oxfordjournals.org/content/69/2/323.full

[4] Persson, L. "Sweden’s fisheries catches in the Baltic Sea (1950–2007)." Total marine fisheries extractions by country in the Baltic Sea (1950): 225-263.
http://www.seaaroundus.org/doc/CatchReconstruction/EEZ/Sweden-Persson-2010.pdf

[5] ICES Special Request Advice Baltic Sea Ecoregion, EU request to ICES on forecast scenarios of the likely consequences of reductions in fishing mortality in the western Baltic cod (Gadus morhua) stock, publiziert 30. 9. 2016
http://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication%20Reports/Advice/2016/Special_Requests/EU_Western_Baltic_cod_forecast_scenarios.pdf

[6] Dr. Christopher Zimmermann, Situation des Westdorschs, ICES-Empfehlung für 2017 und Lösungsansätze, Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei, Rostock
https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/westdorsch.pdf

[7] Comparing NOAA’s Recreational and Commercial Fishing Economic Data, EXECUTIVE SUMMARY, May 2013
http://asafishing.org/facts-figures...recreational-vs-commercial-saltwater-fishing/


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Mit der Revision Nr. 1581/2004 wurde der Dorsch als zu untersuchende Spezies der Freizeitfischerei hinzugefügt.


Ist genau der Punkt:
"Erforscht" man keine relevante Bedeutung der Angler, muss das nicht mehr weiter getrieben werden und Umsatz fürs Institut für diese Studien fällt weg.

Ist es nicht auch interessant, dass der DAFV z. B. bei seiner Meldung auch wieder genau mit Thünen zusammen arbeitet, die ja Interesse daran haben, dass ihre "Zahlen/Vermutungen" bestätigt werden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320871

Dass im Gegensatz dazu Meldungen bei uns, im Fehmarnfourm etc. von Fehmarn bis in den kleinen Belt vermehrt teilweise große Fänge des angeblich ausgefallenen 15er Jahrganges melden (Dorsche um die 30) , ist wohl irgendwo "untergegangen", weils nicht ins Konzept passte (man müsste sonst zugeben, sich geeirrt zu haben (Thünen, Dorsche nicht gefunden muss nicht Dorsche weg heissen) oder dass man vorschnell gehandelt hätte (DAFV und LSFV-SH und LFV MV, freiwillige Angebote an Berufsfischerei)....

Dass bei den Zahlen der "Kontrollen" durch Thünen zum verifizieren der Anlgerfänge auf den Kuttern interessanterweise "Spitzen" bei 5er und 0er Zahlen zu sehen sind (1 - 10 gleichmäßig verteilt, 1 - 14 wenig/nichts, Spitze 15, 16  -19 nix, 20 wieder Spitze etc.) , was das zu bedeuten hat (kontrolliert oder Fragebogen vorgelegt?) kann sicher ein Statistiker erklären.......


Vertrauensbildend ist anders, ums mal so zu formulieren...
Sowohl was Thünen wie auch was DAFV und erst recht was LSFV-SH (s.o.) angeht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Nur damit das bei all der "Ökologie" gernade nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zum Nachfolgenden werd ich heute nen Kommentar schreiben - muss aber erst wieder Blutdruck runterfahren, in Ruhe Kaffee trinken etc..:
> *Die Unfähigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit des LSFV-Schleswig Holstein* wird hier aber klar im Tagesspiegel vorgeführt, *wenn der GF Vollborn zitiert wird, man hätte *als als Sport- und Angelfischerverband  getarnter Naturschutzverband _* schon freiwillig für Berufsfischer auf Fänge verzichten wollen*_ - *und im nächsten Absatz sagt der Pressesprecher des DFV für die Berufsfischer, Ubl, das wäre sinnlos und unnötig.* Der gleiche GF Vollborn, der mit Frau Dr. zusammen ja wohl die Angler auch schon beim FFH -Verbot in Berlin verraten hat - wir berichteten..
> *Die haben aufgegeben ohne zu kämpfen!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## boardsurfer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das auch nicht, bastido..
> 
> Das ganze Thema hat ja null zu tun mit Ökologie, es geht ja nur um den Schutz der Fischerei..
> 
> ...


Ich hab mir mal u.a. die links in deiner signatur durchgelesen- am besten fand ich ja die aussage, wenn mir verboten ist, anzufüttern, nutze ich halt unbeobachtete momente- habe jetzt ein verbessertes bild über deine ideologie, du scheinst in einer eigenen welt zu leben, und bin im nachhinein froh, dass du irgendwann meine argumente und posts ignoriert hast; eine sinnvolle diskussion scheint mir mit dir nicht mehr möglich. Lg


----------



## Ørret (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Thomas hat es begriffen...er ignoriert deine posts einfach.
Das sollten die anderen boardies auch tun:q#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich ignoriere doch nicht - ich beantworte nur gewichtet die mir wichtigsten Postings zuerst..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

So Leute, da muss ich einschreiten.
natürlich hat boardsurfer hier absolut Offtopic geschrieben, das ist aber kein Grund, gegen ihn persönlich zu werden.
Ihr kennt unser Regeln und die bitte ich zu beachten.

Ich such das jetzt raus und verschiebs in den bekannten Offftopic-Friedhof:


und bitte ab hier ALLE, nicht weiter persönlich zu agieren.
Danke.


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Einige Bemerkungen auf Annahmen / Fragen in diesem Thread:
> 
> raubangler:
> Das Thünen-Institut ist eine Forschungsinstitut des Bundes, es soll auf wissenschaftliche Grundlagen Entscheidungshilfen für die Politik liefern.
> ...



Genau genau, alles bekannt.
Und als Ergebnis der Datenerhebung stand, dass es einen Ausgleich zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern geben muss.
Das war bereits 2007(!) und somit wurde diese Aussage damals ohne Notwendigkeit getroffen.

Meine Frage wiederhole auch gerne noch ein paar tausendmal....
Wer hatte die Idee mit dem Ausgleich?
Das Institut, der Bund oder die EU?
Wer hatte diese Aussage beauftragt?


----------



## meckpomm (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Genau genau, alles bekannt.
> Und als Ergebnis der Datenerhebung stand, dass es einen Ausgleich zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern geben muss.
> Das war bereits 2007(!) und somit wurde diese Aussage damals ohne Notwendigkeit getroffen.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ja, hast du mehrfach gefragt. Ausgleich muss man doch aber nicht immer in Kilo oder Euro messen. Es gibt auch schlicht einen Interessensausgleich. Kein Interessensausgleich findet bspw. statt, wenn der Angler fordert, dass nur der Berufsfischer die Einschnitte tragen muss und die Angler nicht. So funktioniert das auch, wenn die Quote beschlossen wird. Da wird die fischereiwissenschaftlich empfohlene Quote mit den   Interessen der Berufsfischer, Angelfischer, Touristik, Umwelt- und   Naturschutz, etc. abgewogen. Am Schluss steht eben ein Kompromiss.

Wenn man die Notwendigkeit des Handels erkennt, dann sollte man eben überlegen, wie man es zur bestmöglichen Zufriedenheit umsetzt. 

Ich möchte mich insbesondere bei Thorsten für den kompetenten und fundierten Beitrag bedanken. Das Thünen-Institut hat dies im vergangenen Jahr auch vor Vertretern der Angelfischer vorgetragen. Vorgestellt wurde auch, woher die Angler kommen, die an der Küste auf Dorsch angeln und was die dann so fangen. Man kann natürlich über das Thünen-Institut ansich diskutieren oder man nimmt dessen Existenz einfach hin und schaut, was man mit den wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen macht und wo man sie herbekommt.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, hast du mehrfach gefragt. ....



Und schon wieder keine Antwort bekommen.
War der "Interessensausgleich" eine Idee vom Institut (ohne Absprache mit Bund und Ländern), vom Bund oder von der EU.

Die Antwort wäre ein nur Wort.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, hast du mehrfach gefragt. Ausgleich muss man doch aber nicht immer in Kilo oder Euro messen. Es gibt auch schlicht einen Interessensausgleich. Kein Interessensausgleich findet bspw. statt, wenn der Angler fordert, dass nur der Berufsfischer die Einschnitte tragen muss und die Angler nicht. So funktioniert das auch, wenn die Quote beschlossen wird. Da wird die fischereiwissenschaftlich empfohlene Quote mit den   Interessen der Berufsfischer, Angelfischer, Touristik, Umwelt- und   Naturschutz, etc. abgewogen. Am Schluss steht eben ein Kompromiss.




Naja, Interessensausgleich ist schon ein interessanter in diesem Zusammenhang gewählter Begriff! Ich möchte Dir nur ein Beispiel nennen, wo der Interessensausgleich von der Politik blockiert wird- nämlich die PKW Maut! Weil da plötzlich der PKW Fahrer nicht für die deutlich stärkere Abnutzung durch LKW's zahlen soll. Da hat man einem Schuldigen ausgemacht und der haftet. Beim Dorsch nicht! Warum? Weil Autofahrer Interessenvertreter haben... Und wir Angler? Dazu schreibe ich jetzt lieber nichts, ansonsten muss Thomas mich nach den Boardregeln sperren!

Das Problem ist nämlich, dass man bei Verhandlungen für einen Interessensausgleich seine Gespräche fachlich fundiert vorbereiten muss, um seine Interessen zu bekunden und durch eine nachvollziehbare Argumentation zu untermauern. Davon habe ich im Bereich der Anglerverbände (gegen die jetzigen Beschränkungen) nicht viel mitbekommen. Wohlgemerkt kamen die ersten Forderungen nach einer Einbeziehung der Angler im Sommer 2015. Wann haben unsere Verbände reagiert (und uns Angler dem Gegner zum Fraß vorgeworfen)? Tut man das nicht, gibt es keinen Interessensausgleich, sondern man kann nur verlieren.

Das ist auch kein Kompromiss wie hier schon behauptet wurde. Denn als unsere Verbände aufgewacht sind, kamen ja die Resolution mit 3 Vorschlägen (nicht Forderungen!). Umgesetzt wurde davon keine...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein Kompromiss wie hier schon behauptet wurde. Denn als unsere Verbände aufgewacht sind, kamen ja die Resolution mit 3 Vorschlägen (nicht Forderungen!). Umgesetzt wurde davon keine...



Nur zur Erinnerung:
Meckpomm als Kassenwart eines DAFV-Mitgliedsverbandes sucht natürlich Ausreden fürs Verbandsversagen, siehe andere Beiträge von ihm - ist ja nicht das erste Mal.....

Dann wird vielleicht manches Posting hier im Thema von ihm verständlicher..

Und es sind nicht "unsere" Verbände, jedenfalls nicht meine - nur die der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, nicht die normaler Angler..

Und wohin der "Einsatz" organisierter Sport- und Angelfischerei führt, bzw. warum - man kanns ja nachlesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547

und natürlich ganz aktuell:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zum Nachfolgenden werd ich heute nen Kommentar schreiben - muss aber erst wieder Blutdruck runterfahren, in Ruhe Kaffee trinken etc..:
> *Die Unfähigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit des LSFV-Schleswig Holstein* wird hier aber klar im Tagesspiegel vorgeführt, *wenn der GF Vollborn zitiert wird, man hätte *als als Sport- und Angelfischerverband  getarnter Naturschutzverband _* schon freiwillig für Berufsfischer auf Fänge verzichten wollen*_ - *und im nächsten Absatz sagt der Pressesprecher des DFV für die Berufsfischer, Ubl, das wäre sinnlos und unnötig.* Der gleiche GF Vollborn, der mit Frau Dr. zusammen ja wohl die Angler auch schon beim FFH -Verbot in Berlin verraten hat - wir berichteten..
> *Die haben aufgegeben ohne zu kämpfen!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und den honigmangelernährten im Forum des LSFV-SH ist das scheinbar auch alles wurscht, was ihr von ihnen bezahlter GF da ablässt an Anglerfeindlichkeit (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4583711#post4583711) ..
> 
> Die schlucken brav alles weiter, zahlen ihre Hauptamtler weiter, wählen ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre weiter - und wundern sich am Ende, wenn dann sowas rauskommt, dass ihr GF zuerst an Hilfe für Berufsfischer statt für Angler denkt - UND DAS OBWOHL DIE BERUFSFISCHER DAS GAR NICHT WOLLTEN!!!!..
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein Kompromiss wie hier schon behauptet wurde. Denn als unsere Verbände aufgewacht sind, kamen ja die Resolution mit 3 Vorschlägen (nicht Forderungen!). Umgesetzt wurde davon keine...



"Unsere" habe ich aus versehen geschrieben- ich schwör! "Die" Verbände sollte es heißen...

Lese gerade den neuen Blinker zu dem Thema, ein Interview mit Dr. Zimmermann (TI).

Herr Dr. Zimmermann sagt, dass langfristig die Fangmenge an die Bestände angepasst werden muss. Da ja die Quote nicht um 88% sondern nur um 56% gekürzt wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass wir das Baglimit von 5 (3) Dorschen geniessen sollten. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Bestände erholen werden -also wird auch bei uns weiter gekürzt, denn er sagt die Angler sollten an der Erholung der Bestände beteiligt werden. Und wenn die jetzigen Maßnahmen nicht ausreichend sind...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> "Unsere" habe ich aus versehen geschrieben- ich schwör! "Die" Verbände sollte es heißen...


Dachte schon, Du wärst jetzt auch zur "dunklen Seite" übergelaufenen..
:g:g:g:g


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...denn er sagt die Angler sollten an der Erholung der Bestände beteiligt werden....



Und auch hier wieder stellt sich die Frage, in wessen Namen er spricht.
Institut, Bund oder EU?
Oder ist das nur seine Privatmeinung?

So langsam müsste man das in Richtung Bundestagsabgeordnete schubsen.
Thünen ist ja schliesslich ein Bundesinstitut.
Anders erhält man wohl keine Antwort.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und auch hier wieder stellt sich die Frage, in wessen Namen er spricht.
> Institut, Bund oder EU?
> Oder ist das nur seine Privatmeinung?
> 
> ...



Eventuell als Mitglied des ICES?


----------



## offense80 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Boardsurfer ist vielleicht etwas der falsche Name.... du hättest dich vielleicht Boardpusher nennen sollen, das wäre 100% authentisch gewesen. Sorry aber unglaublich was du hier für Hate Bomben zündest.  Etwas, aber vielleicht auch nur ein klein wenig sympatischer würde es dich schon machen, wenn du vielleicht mal Groß- und Kleinschreibung mit in deine Sätze einbauen könntest....dann wäre es etwas leichter, deine Beiträge zu lesen#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Leute bitte, lasst die persönlichen Angriffe.
Danke


----------



## Reddevelx (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen haben dürfen Berufsfischer nun einige Zeit garnicht auf Dorsch raus. Das schräge finde ich daran dass Hobbyangler in der Schohnzeit fischen dürfen? 
Dann fahren die halt 3-4 mal täglich raus. Wer soll den das mit den 3 Fischen kontrolieren?
Wenn die 900t die nun umverlagert werden dafür ablaichen können dürfen die Berufsfischer die gerne haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und eben nochmal:
Die Berufsfischerei bekommt in ICES 22-24 REAL ca. 2000t mehr zugesprochen, für ca. 900 - 1000 t, auf welche Angler "RECHNERISCH" verzichten..

Es ist schlicht Beschiss am Dorsch und Angler und dient ins keinster Weise dem Schutz der Dorsche, weil durch die Beteiligung der Angler nun mehr Dorsche rauskommen als wie bisher ohne deren Beteilung, wo dann die Angler nicht auf errechnete Fänge verzichten mussten, sondern Fischerei REAL die Quote gekürzt bekam.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Reddevelx schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen haben dürfen Berufsfischer nun einige Zeit garnicht auf Dorsch raus. Das schräge finde ich daran dass Hobbyangler in der Schohnzeit fischen dürfen?
> Dann fahren die halt 3-4 mal täglich raus. Wer soll den das mit den 3 Fischen kontrolieren?
> Wenn die 900t die nun umverlagert werden dafür ablaichen können dürfen die Berufsfischer die gerne haben.



(Berufs-) Fischer düfen nach den ersten Entwürfen mit Booten unter 15 Meter Länge auch in der Laichzeit bis Wassertiefen von 20m fischen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

So, falls Dr. Zimmermann vom Thünen- Institut immer noch den Jahrgang 2015 suchen sollte- auf jeden Fall in ausreichender Stückzahl vor Fehmarn vorhanden. Köder runter und Biss. Hätte ich nicht von Thünen gelernt, dass der Dorsch kein Schwarmfisch ist, hätte ich gewettet, dass ich auf einen Schwarm 2015'er Dorsche getroffen bin....

Dorsche zwischen 20cm und 30cm heute bei Knüllen- in solchen Stückzahlen, dass wir nach 20 Minuten verlegt haben. Keine Chance vernünftige Dorsche zu fangen.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So, falls Dr. Zimmermann vom Thünen- Institut immer noch den Jahrgang 2015 suchen sollte- auf jeden Fall in ausreichender Stückzahl vor Fehmarn vorhanden. Köder runter und Biss. Hätte ich nicht von Thünen gelernt, dass der Dorsch kein Schwarmfisch ist, hätte ich gewettet, dass ich auf einen Schwarm 2015'er Dorsche getroffen bin....
> 
> Dorsche zwischen 20cm und 30cm heute bei Knüllen- in solchen Stückzahlen, dass wir nach 20 Minuten verlegt haben. Keine Chance vernünftige Dorsche zu fangen.



Ein Hoch auf die Wissenschaft


----------



## Hecht32 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Also, ich habe jetzt ein wennig mitgelesen und bin total verunsichert, da so viele , für mich, widersprüchliche Ausssagen gemacht werden wie z.B.:



> weil durch die Beteiligung der Angler nun mehr Dorsche rauskommen als wie bisher ohne deren Beteilung, bwo dann die Angler nicht auf errechnete Fänge verzichten mussten, sondern Fischerei REAL die Quote gekürzt bekam.



Die Berufsfischer müssen auf 56% Dorsch verzichten! Ist doch ein wahnsinns Erfolg!

Angler dürfen "nur" noch 5 Dorsche am Tag fangen! passt!

Ich war schon oft in Heiligenhafen (Anreise aus Bayern) und bin über 5 Dorsche immer heilfroh gewesen. Ich werde auch weiterhin in den Norden reisen, auch wenn ich nur 5 Dorsche mitnehmen darf. Doch wenn keine Dorsche mehr da sind dann bleib ich zu Hause.
Berufsfischer u n d Angler müssen bluten. Sieger ist aber klar der Dorsch! 
Das sich unsere Verbände nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert haben steht außer Frage!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe jetzt ein wennig mitgelesen und bin total verunsichert, da so viele , für mich, widersprüchliche Ausssagen gemacht werden wie z.B.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Dann solltest du vielleicht wissen, um dem bestand nicht weiter zu schaden, wären 88% Kürzung notwendig gewesen, sprich die 56% reichen nicht mal um den Dorsch in dem derzeitigen Bestandsumfang zu erhalten.-Passt ist TOPP oder?!#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

https://www.jungewelt.de/2016/10-21/040.php


----------



## exstralsunder (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://www.jungewelt.de/2016/10-21/040.php




Mir stößt der letzte Satz gewaltig auf. 

Zitat: " *»In der westlichen Ostsee«, so Kaschinski, »ist wahrscheinlich inzwischen eine mehrjährige Aussetzung der Dorsch-Fischerei nötig, um eine nachhaltige Regeneration des Bestandes zu gewährleisten. Eine existentielle Absicherung müsse den betroffenen Fischern die Überbrückung eines solchen Fangverbots ermögliche*n"

Warum muss die Allgemeinheit-sprich der Steuerzahler , für eine Mißwirtschaft welche die Fischer selbst verursacht hat, zahlen?

Das wäre in etwa so, als wenn der Bauer seinen Acker nicht mehr bestellt und meint: so liebe Gemeinde, damit auch ich morgen noch was zu kauen habe, hätte ich gerne Geld von dir. Denn: auf meinem Acker wächst ja nichts mehr.

Fakt ist: der Fischer wird auf Scholle/Flunder gehen und die Meere umpflügen. Die Heringsbestände (Futter für die Dorsche ) werden weiter dezimiert. Der Aal wurde ja schon fertig gemacht...
Irgend ein Schlauer von irgend einem Institut wird dann auf dem Rügendamm stehen und die Angler zählen und die gefangenen Heringe hochrechnen. 2019 dürfen wir dann nur noch 3 Heringe mit nach Hause nehmen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://www.jungewelt.de/2016/10-21/040.php



Sehr guter Beitrag.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Mir stößt der letzte Satz gewaltig auf.
> 
> Zitat: " *»In der westlichen Ostsee«, so Kaschinski, »ist wahrscheinlich inzwischen eine mehrjährige Aussetzung der Dorsch-Fischerei nötig, um eine nachhaltige Regeneration des Bestandes zu gewährleisten. Eine existentielle Absicherung müsse den betroffenen Fischern die Überbrückung eines solchen Fangverbots ermögliche*n"
> 
> ...




Weil der Verbraucher jeden Tag zu jeder Zeit volle Ladentheken haben will.

Wer will denn heute noch früh raus um beim Bäcker eins der 100 Brötchen zu ergattern. 
Wer will den heute noch früh raus und zur Fischtheke fahren um einen der Dorsche für das Mittagessen zu erhalten?
Und dabei evtl. noch in der Schlange stehen...

Ich möchte Dein Gesicht sehen wenn Du Abends zum Aldi gehst und deren Theken sind leer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und - im ganzen Artikel gehts nur um den Erhalt der Fischerei...

Angeln, Angler, Angelkutter/Tourismus/Gewerbe spielen keinerlei Rolle, obwohl die wesentlich mehr für die Volkswirtschaft bringen und Bestände alleine nie gefährden könnten.

Einspruch da der Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerverbände fehlt komplett..


----------



## exstralsunder (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Weil der Verbraucher jeden Tag zu jeder Zeit volle Ladentheken haben will.
> 
> Wer will denn heute noch früh raus um beim Bäcker eins der 100 Brötchen zu ergattern.
> Wer will den heute noch früh raus und zur Fischtheke fahren um einen der Dorsche für das Mittagessen zu erhalten?
> ...



Eben davon müssen wir abkommen.
Was spricht dagegen, z.B. das Gemüse der Saison anzubieten?
Warum müssen Äpfel aus Chile oder Argentinien angekarrt werden? Warum müssen die Rosen aus Chile kommen?

Was spricht gegen Aquakultur?
Warum wurde die Dorschaufzuchtstation bei Rostock eingestellt? 
Wahrscheinlich gab's zu viel Dorsch...

Was soll bittesehr an einer Maischolle so besonders sein?
Gut: ich kann ihr zugucken, wie sie in der Pfanne zerfällt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln, Angler, Angelkutter/Tourismus/Gewerbe spielen keinerlei Rolle, obwohl die wesentlich mehr für die Volkswirtschaft bringen und Bestände alleine nie gefährden könnten.



Das stimmt so nicht. Einfach zusammenrechnen, welche Nebeneffekte der Niedergang der kommerziellen Fischerei mit sich bringt: Stillegung von Hafenanlagen, Wegfall von Verkaufspersonal, Logistik etc.

Das ist ähnlich wie mit dem Effekt, den der Weggang eines Großkonzerns von einem Standort auslöst. Es wurde z.B. mal seriös analysiert, dass von der Fa. Siemens hier in Franken ca. 70.000 Arbeitsplätze abhängen, vom Bäcker bis zum Autohaus, obwohl Siemens selbst hier "nur" 12.000 Leute beschäftigt. 

Ich erkenne allerdings nicht, dass die kommerzielle Fischerei begriffen hat, dass man nachwievor nicht nachhaltig agiert und weiter am eigenen Grab schaufelt. Der Vergleich mit den Ereignissen in Kanada in den 1990ern ist deshalb völlig korrekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Das stimmt so, das belegen sowohl die Zahlen von Arlinghaus wie auch von Thünen (Zimmermann, Antwort an mich u. a.) und US-Studien..

Der Hafen Heiligenhafen (Rathaus Heiligenhafen) ist ohne die Angelkutter finanziell nicht zu halten. 

Zudem sind es keine 2 - 300 Fischer mehr, die betroffen sind, aber tausende Arbeitsplätze im gesamten, mit von Dorsch abhängenden Tourismusbereich.

Dass der Dorsch vom Berufsfischer (inkl. dessen Kosten und Gewinn) gerade mal zwischen 0,60 und 1,50 Euro bringt pro Kilo, der vom Angler (da sinds nur Kosten, kein Gewinn) gefangene ein mehrfaches, dazu muss man auch kein Adam Riese sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Warum muss die Allgemeinheit-sprich der Steuerzahler , für eine Mißwirtschaft welche die Fischer selbst verursacht hat, zahlen?
> 
> Das wäre in etwa so, als wenn der Bauer seinen Acker nicht mehr bestellt und meint: so liebe Gemeinde, damit auch ich morgen noch was zu kauen habe, hätte ich gerne Geld von dir. Denn: auf meinem Acker wächst ja nichts mehr.



Über 20 Jahre - ich glaube bis 2009 - gabe es doch für Bauern eine Flächenstillegungsprämie in der EU. Also können die Fischer das doch auch bekommen... 

Und wen interssieren schon ein paar Angelkutter oder Bootsvermieter an der deutschen Ostseeküste? #q


----------



## exstralsunder (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Über 20 Jahre - ich glaube bis 2009 - gabe es doch für Bauern eine Flächenstillegungsprämie in der EU. Also können die Fischer das doch auch bekommen...



Bis die Bauern erkannt haben, dass man mit Raps mehr Kohle machen kann, als wenn man die Felder brach liegen lässt.
Zudem lässt sich ja mit Mais wunderbar Biomasse herstellen, welcher dann in Biogas Anlagen "verfeuert" wird.
Ist halt alles nur eine Frage der Einstellung und Weitsicht.

Warum kann man nicht begreifen, dass ein Seelachsfilet im Supermarkt Frost einfach nur Dreck ist?
Da werden einem 1cm dünne glasierte Brettchen angeboten, die prinzipiell nur noch für Fischstäbchen taugen. Warum fängt und verarbeitet man so etwas? Schade um den schönen Fisch.
Als ich vor einigen Jahren das erste mal in Norwegen war, war ich erstaunt, dass so ein Filet auch 70 cm lang und 7 cm dick sein kann.


----------



## Ørret (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Stilllegungsprämien,halbherzige Quotenkürzung für Fischer,baglimit für Angler,daß alles wird es glaube ich nicht bringen.Der Dorschbestand muss erst soweit zusammenbrechen bis die komplette Berufsfischerei an der Ostsee kaputt gegangen ist. Erst dann hat der Dorsch wieder ne Chance sich zu erholen,was viele Jahre dauern wird.Kanada lässt grüßen.
Schuld daran trägt nicht der kleine Küstenfischer, sondern die miserabele EU-Fischereipolitik.Fangmothoden wie das Schleppnetzfischen hätten schon lange verboten werden müssen .Schuld trägt auch Thünen, die ja scheinbar nicht in der Lage sind halbwegs reale Zahlen zu liefern.
Die beste Lösung für den Dorsch wäre, daß jeder der Dorsch essen will, ihn sich selber fangen muß und zwar mit der Angel.#6#6:q


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Bis die Bauern erkannt haben, dass man mit Raps mehr Kohle machen kann, als wenn man die Felder brach liegen lässt.
> Zudem lässt sich ja mit Mais wunderbar Biomasse herstellen, welcher dann in Biogas Anlagen "verfeuert" wird.
> Ist halt alles nur eine Frage der Einstellung und Weitsicht.
> 
> ...





Weil die automatischen Filettiermaschinen keine 70cm langen Filets produzieren können.

Davon ab ...ich weiss nicht was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Aber wenn Du den Irrsinn Angebot, Nachfrag, Kundenforderung, Konkurrenzsituation, Kosteneinspaung der Lebensmittelindustrie...ja Industrie diskutieren möchtest... etc.
Bin zwar kein Mod aber das gehört hier wirklich nicht rein.
 Das Thema Lebensmittelindustrie...kannst Du Dir alles selber beantworten.

Genauso kannst Du dann darüber diskutieren warum Frauen nie etwas zum Anziehen haben.  

So ist es wenn man im Überfluss lebt


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Ørret schrieb:


> Stilllegungsprämien,halbherzige Quotenkürzung für Fischer,baglimit für Angler,daß alles wird es glaube ich nicht bringen.Der Dorschbestand muss erst soweit zusammenbrechen bis die komplette Berufsfischerei an der Ostsee kaputt gegangen ist. Erst dann hat der Dorsch wieder ne Chance sich zu erholen,was viele Jahre dauern wird.Kanada lässt grüßen.
> Schuld daran trägt nicht der kleine Küstenfischer, sondern die miserabele EU-Fischereipolitik.Fangmothoden wie das Schleppnetzfischen hätten schon lange verboten werden müssen .Schuld trägt auch Thünen, die ja scheinbar nicht in der Lage sind halbwegs reale Zahlen zu liefern.
> Die beste Lösung für den Dorsch wäre, daß jeder der Dorsch essen will, ihn sich selber fangen muß und zwar mit der Angel.#6#6:q



Funktioniert nicht. Die Nordmänner wollen uns nicht haben.
Duie drehen am Rad wenn wir jetzt alle zur Ostsee pilgern und Dorsch fangen wollen...bleibt doch nichts mehr für die übrig.
:q


----------



## Ørret (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ja wird wohl leider nicht funktionieren:c


----------



## Ørret (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Zumal ja auch die Möglichkeit bestehen würde, mit den in Rede stehenden Beihilfen eine nachhaltige Berufsfischerei zu fördern. Sollte sich allem Unken zum trotz der Dorschbestand erholen, werden die Quoten wieder erhöht. Die ganzen Troller sind dann immer noch da und das Spiel geht von vorne los.


So sieht es aus.Und jedes Jahr gehen die Quoten rauf und runter und kein Fischer wird sich je auf irgendetwas einstellen können.


----------



## buttweisser (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Das in unserer Gesellschaft immer alles und zu jeder Zeit verfügbar sein muss ist mehr als krank, aber das wurde ja schon erkannt.

Gerade die großen Einzelhandelskonzerne, die ja oft gleichzeitig auch noch Großhändler sind, haben einen erheblichen Anteil daran. Sind eigentlich sogar die Hauptschuldigen. 

Ein Beispiel: Früher gab es im Kaufland in unserer Region keinen Frischfisch. Und nun wird da schon seit Monaten das frische, abgepackte Dorschfilet bzw. Kabeljaufilet für ca. 13-14 Euro das Kilo angeboten und ist ständig verfügbar. Das Filet ist zwar in der Regel aus dem Nordatlantik, das Beispiel zeigt aber deutlich, wie natürliche Ressourcen zur Massenware verkommen.

Wir haben längst erkannt, dass es so nicht weitergeht. Doch nicht die Masse, denn die Masse ist bekannterweise dumm und kauft weiter ohne nachzudenken das, was von den Konzernen angeboten wird.


----------



## exstralsunder (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Ørret schrieb:


> .Schuld trägt auch Thünen, die ja scheinbar nicht in der Lage sind halbwegs reale Zahlen zu liefern.



Und dabei wäre es so einfach gewesen...
Spasseshalber mal der Thröd "was wird derzeit vom Kutter gefangen?"

Hier einfach mal die Seite 1 von 2004 nehmen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194

und gerne auch August 2016
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=272

Ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie Thünen auf entsprechende Zahlen kommt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

"Wissenschaft" halt................................

Früher warens Alchimisten, Bader und Schamanen, heute haben sie die "Wahrheit" gepachtet...

da interessiert "Feldforschung in Gummistiefeln" der Angler doch nicht - könnte nur "wissenschaftlich erarbeitete" Ergebnisse der "Wissenschaft" verfälschen..


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Das in unserer Gesellschaft immer alles und zu jeder Zeit verfügbar sein muss ist mehr als krank, aber das wurde ja schon erkannt.
> 
> Gerade die großen Einzelhandelskonzerne, die ja oft gleichzeitig auch noch Großhändler sind, haben einen erheblichen Anteil daran. Sind eigentlich sogar die Hauptschuldigen.
> 
> ...



Die Masse sind wir. Der Einzelne mag evtl. bei dem einen oder anderen Produkt sicherlich mehr nachdenken. Aber in der Summe gehören wir alle zur Masse.
Oder machst Du Dir beim Kauf einer Jeans gedanken wie die Baumwolle produziert wurde? Wieviel hast Du davon im Schrank hängen? Baumwolle ist "Umweltvernichtung".
Oder woher das Material deines x-ten Fernsehers kommt?

Wie war das mit dem Dumm?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht. Die Nordmänner wollen uns nicht haben.
> Duie drehen am Rad wenn wir jetzt alle zur Ostsee pilgern und Dorsch fangen wollen...bleibt doch nichts mehr für die übrig.
> :q



Ok, ich gebe es jetzt zu. Ich war für das Baglimit, damit sich der Weg für Euch an die Küste nicht mehr lohnt. Dorsche nur noch für Einheimische! Ich war im Bund mit den Anglerverbänden. Für Euch soll sich der Weg in den Norden nur noch für Verbandsgewässer lohnen...

Selbst wenn die deutschen Fischer in der Ostsee nicht mehr existieren, wird der Däne da sein (ich habe nichts gegen Dänen, im Gegenteil!). Es wird immer einen Schleppnetzfischer geben, der die westliche Ostsee plattmacht und die Bestände dezimiert. Das muss allen klar sein.

Zur Zeit haben wir ja auch keine Bestandsbedrohung, sondern "lediglich" eine verminderte Bestandserholung, weil der 2015'er Jahrgang fehlt. 

Was nützt uns aber ein starker 2016'er Jahrgang, wenn der auch plattgemacht wird?

Wenn ich dann höre oder lese, dass der Beifang mit in die Quote zählt, kann ich nur noch lachen! Wie viel Beifang zählt denn wirklich in die Quote? Was ist denn mit den ganzen Dorschen, die schon beim Fischen zerdrückt durch die Maschen flutschen? Was ist denn mit dem Beifang, der zufällig beim Einholen der Netze über Bord fällt? Man, die Fischer sind doch nicht doof! Dank moderner Technik entdecken die doch die Fischereiaufsicht schon zig Seemeilen vorher... Wir werden doch alle verarscht!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Das in unserer Gesellschaft immer alles und zu jeder Zeit verfügbar sein muss ist mehr als krank, aber das wurde ja schon erkannt.
> 
> Gerade die großen Einzelhandelskonzerne, die ja oft gleichzeitig auch noch Großhändler sind, haben einen erheblichen Anteil daran. Sind eigentlich sogar die Hauptschuldigen.
> 
> ...



Leute, wacht mal auf. Schon mal in Großstädten weltweit unterwegs gewesen? Alles ist heute überall verfügbar und diese Verfügbarkeit wird künftig noch steigen, nicht sinken. Die Marktlücke, die heute der Ostsee-Dorsch bedient, wird ganz schnell durch andere Anbieter geschlossen werden.

Ein Teil der Firma, für die ich arbeite, hat weltweit nur 3 zentrale Lieferzentren (Singapur, Memphis, Frankfurt) und garantiert von dort aus die Lieferung zum Kunden innerhalb 12 Stunden an fast jeden Ort der Welt. Da gehts zwar um Technik, nicht um Lebensmittel, ist aber im Kern das Gleiche.

Weltweit entstehen täglich neue Aqua-Farmen, die in den Wettbewerb zum kommerziellen Fischfang treten. Ich kenne Logistik-Ketten, wo von der Entnahme in Nordchile bis zur Auslage im Kaufhaus in Berlin gerade mal 20 Stunden vergehen. Das sind hochoptimierte Industrieprozesse.


----------



## buttweisser (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Masse sind wir. Der Einzelne mag evtl. bei dem einen oder anderen Produkt sicherlich mehr nachdenken. Aber in der Summe gehören wir alle zur Masse.
> Oder machst Du Dir beim Kauf einer Jeans gedanken wie die Baumwolle produziert wurde? Wieviel hast Du davon im Schrank hängen? Baumwolle ist "Umweltvernichtung".
> Oder woher das Material deines x-ten Fernsehers kommt?
> 
> Wie war das mit dem Dumm?



Du hast es richtig erkannt. Jeder gehört zur Masse. Und die Masse läßt sich nun mal durch Medien und dergleichen einfacher Steuern als der Einzelne. Das ist schon immer so gewesen und wird auch so bleiben. Egal ob in der Politik oder im Konsumverhalten.


----------



## thomas19 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo Leute,
so überraschend kam das für mich nicht, mit der Fangbegrenzung für Dorsch. In den letzten Jahren immer mehr Fangbegrenzung für die Fischer, unter Anderem auch für Dorsch. Dann die Mwst-Erhöhung für Angelfahrten, Erhöhung der Parkgebühren für Angler, die Erhöhung der Ostseeangelkartenpreise, dann diese Marke, die etwas teurer wurde, es hat sich angedeutet, daß man als Angler an der Ostsee vom Staat, gar nicht so gern gesehen wird.
Im Herbst und im Winter muß man erst mal auf 5 maßige Dorsche kommen. Aber im Sommer wird´s ne Umstellung sein. 
Was wollen die Kutter dann machen, 2 Stunden angeln u. die restliche Zeit Karten spielen? Hoffentlich kommen die nicht auf die Idee ... . Nein, ich sprech´s lieber nicht aus. Ich will ja keine schlafenden Hunde wecken!
thomas


Ziemlich am Anfang des Beitrags, wollte Einer ein ...smiley hier reinsetzen. Hier ist es, aus einem anderen Forum. Natürlich verschlüsselt. /img/smilies/kotz.gif

Das man im Februar/März die Fangmenge auf 3 einschränkt, kann ich durchaus einsehen. In dieser Zeit ist bei mir Basteln angesagt. Dann löte ich meist an irgendwelchen Verstärkern rum.
Mein Zweithobby.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ok, ich gebe es jetzt zu. Ich war für das Baglimit, damit sich der Weg für Euch an die Küste nicht mehr lohnt. Dorsche nur noch für Einheimische! Ich war im Bund mit den Anglerverbänden. Für Euch soll sich der Weg in den Norden nur noch für Verbandsgewässer lohnen...
> 
> Selbst wenn die deutschen Fischer in der Ostsee nicht mehr existieren, wird der Däne da sein (ich habe nichts gegen Dänen, im Gegenteil!). Es wird immer einen Schleppnetzfischer geben, der die westliche Ostsee plattmacht und die Bestände dezimiert. Das muss allen klar sein.
> 
> ...



Da kannst ja gleich den Sand in den Kopf stecken


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Da kannst ja gleich den Sand in den Kopf stecken



Ich verschliesse nur nicht die Augen vor der Realität- und angel auf Dorsche, solange ich das überhaupt noch darf! Warten wir mal ab, was (für) 2018 kommt...

Selbst bei einem absoluten Dorschangelverbot stecke ich den Kopf nicht in den Sand, sondern verkaufe höchstens mein Boot, kaufe mir anschließend ein vernünftiges Segelboot und fahre mit meiner Famile einfach ein wenig auf der Ostsee umher. So ganz ohne angeln- ist auch schön....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wenn man sich mit der Materie etwas auseinandersetzt, stellt man schnell fest, das die Fischer heute weitaus mehr überwacht werden, als der Laie das glaubt. Informiere dich mal wie die Überwachung aussieht, die die Fischer erfüllen müssen, um das MSC Siegel führen zu dürfen. Das da nicht noch eine Kamera auf der Bordtoilette ist, ist alles.

Und natürlich wird es immer Wege geben, die Zahlen zu frisieren, aber alles in Allem gehe ich davon aus, das sich die Situation merklich ändern wird.

Und dazu braucht es auf See keine Fischereiaufsicht. Das können die ganz bequem aus dem Büro erledigen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und was hat das MSC Siegel mit diesem Thema zu tun (Ostsee/ Dorsch)?

Der Artikel passt im übrigen ganz gut zum eigentichen Thema (Zahlen/ Bestand/ Entwiclung) wie ich finde...

http://www.taz.de/!5255026/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Der Bezug liegt darin, das es aufzeigt welche Überwachungsmöglichkeiten es für die Fischerei gibt, die ja auch für die Kontrolle der Fangmengen herangezogen werden können.

Dies geschieht zum Beispiel durch Abgleich der Videoaufzeichnungen mit den gemeldeten Fangmengen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

MSC ist keine Überwachung.

Aber offenbar wird hier eine vollumfängliche Videoüberwachung der Kutter gefordert. 
Willkommen beim Überwachungsstaat.

Du hättest offenbar kein Problem wenn Dich Dein Chef rund um die Uhr Videoüberwacht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Erst wird gejammert, das es nicht durchzusetzen ist, dann großes Geschrei, das es überwacht wird.

Egal um was es heutzutage geht es kommt immer ein Gejammer.  

Und reiße Sachen nicht aus dem Zusammenhang. Ich schrieb, das es für die Erreichung des MSC Siegels erforderlich war, das die Kutter sich per Videoaufzeichnung überwachen ließen.

Das sollte aufzeigen das eine Überwachung möglich ist, dies wurde ja ausgeschlossen.

Und ich habe gar keinen Chef.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Der Bezug liegt darin, das es aufzeigt welche Überwachungsmöglichkeiten es für die Fischerei gibt, die ja auch für die Kontrolle der Fangmengen herangezogen werden können.
> 
> Dies geschieht zum Beispiel durch Abgleich der Videoaufzeichnungen mit den gemeldeten Fangmengen.




Ich habe Deinen Satz mal passend umformuliert:

_Der Bezug liegt darin, das es aufzeigt welche Überwachungsmöglichkeiten  es für die Fischerei geben könnte, die ja auch für die Kontrolle der Fangmengen  herangezogen werden könnten.

Dies könnte zum Beispiel durch Abgleich der Videoaufzeichnungen mit den gemeldeten Fangmengen geschehen._

Und jetzt kommt die Frage, ob man das überhaupt will! Vermutlich nicht... Ich weiß nicht einmal, ob das rechtlich umsetzbar wäre oder nur bei einer freiwilligen Zustimmung (z.B. als Voraussetzung für das MSC Siegel) funktionieren würde.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Die frage kann sich jeder selbst beantworten. Zum Schutz der Dorsche auf sein Persönlichkeitsrecht verzichten?
Wer will von euch rund um die Uhr überwacht werden? ^^

Von der techn. Machbarkeit mal abgesehen.


----------



## Dachfeger (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die frage kann sich jeder selbst beantworten. Zum Schutz der Dorsche auf sein Persönlichkeitsrecht verzichten?
> Wer will von euch rund um die Uhr überwacht werden? ^^
> 
> Von der techn. Machbarkeit mal abgesehen.




Wieso wir? Wir sind Angler keine Fischer.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Wieso wir? Wir sind Angler keine Fischer.



Gibt aber auch knapp 500.000 Angelfischer in D....:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich mache mir ja so meine Gedanken zur Umsetzung. Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Baglimit aus, wenn ich meine Fischereiabgabe zweimal p.a. bezahle? Darf ich dann 10 Dorsche am Tag fangen? Denn z.B. am NOK kann ich mir 2 Karten kaufen und dann 6 Zander/ Tag fangen. Da kann ich mir mit Geld die Quote erhöhen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wenn es das Ziel ist Panik zu verbreiten und die Leser nicht mit lästigen Fakten zu verunsichern seit ihr hier mit den letzten Antworten auf einem guten Weg.

Aber ist ja gerade sehr in Mode. Ich ziehe mich aus dem Thema zurück.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Deine Beiträge sprudeln ja so vor Fakten! Redest von Videoüberwachung und Kontrolle der Fänge beim Thema Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsse, führst das MSC Siegel hierfür an- und dabei gibt es das für Dorsch nicht in der westlichen (und östlichen) Ostsee! Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu...

Panik haben wir bereits vor 1,5 Jahren bei diesem Thema verbreitet- die meisten haben doch gesagt, das wird niemals kommen- und aus der Panik ist jetzt Realität geworden. Warten wir mal auf die Beschränkungen für 2018 und dann gucken wir mal, was Panik verbreiten ist oder einfach nur (gezielte und richtige) Vorhersage.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge sprudeln ja so vor Fakten! Redest von Videoüberwachung und Kontrolle der Fänge beim Thema Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsse, führst das MSC Siegel hierfür an- und dabei gibt es das für Dorsch nicht in der westlichen (und östlichen) Ostsee! Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu....



Bist du so einfältig, oder provozierst du nur?

Du ergabst dich in Selbstmitleid, weil der Dorschbestand ja im Arsch sei und niemand die Fischer überwachen würde.

Ich habe dir lediglich an einem Beispiel aufgezeigt, das es Überwachungsmöglichkeiten gibt, die in der Fischerei auf der Ostsee bereits eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Bist du so einfältig, oder provozierst du nur?



Provozieren? Nein, ich habe es nur satt, dass viele ihre Meinung kundtun, jedoch (in vielen Fällen) keine Ahnung haben!



Testudo schrieb:


> Du ergabst dich in Selbstmitleid, weil der Dorschbestand ja im Arsch sei und niemand die Fischer überwachen würde.



Auch für Dich noch einmal deutlich. Der Dorschbestand ist nicht im Arsch! Es fehlt (nach Aussagen und Untersuchungen des Thünen- Institues) lediglich der Jahrgang 2015. Die Quote wurde nur so drastisch reduziert, um eine Erholung der Bestände zu beschleunigen. Es gibt nämlich einen EU- Managementplan, der bis zum Jahr 2022 einen Bestand X ermöglichen soll. Um diesen Plan einzuhalten, wurde eine Empfehlung zur Kürzung der Quoten um 87% ausgesprochen. Man wird das Ziel aber auch mit der jetzigen Kürzung von 56% erreichen, da ja jetzt noch zusätzlich die theoretische Einsparung der Fänge der Angler zur Quote hinzugerechnet wird. 

Selbstmitleid? Warum? Ich habe ausreichend Alternativen zum Dorsch und Gott sei dank noch andere schöne Hobbies. Nur weil ich das mit dem Segelboot geschrieben habe? Ich bin früher gesegelt und werde das sicherlich in einigen Jahren wieder tun, nämlich mein Motorboot verkaufen und mir ein Segelboot zulegen. Das hat nichts mit Selbstmitleid, sondern mit Lebensplanung zu tun.



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe dir lediglich an einem Beispiel aufgezeigt, das es  Überwachungsmöglichkeiten gibt, die in der Fischerei auf der Ostsee  bereits eingesetzt werden.



Wolltest Du wohl aufzeigen, jedoch ist es beim Dorsch - und das ist das Thema hier - nun einmal nicht möglich. Fakt ist, Du hast das MSC Siegel angeführt und das gibt es nicht in der Ostsee (beim Dorsch)!  Also funktioniert Dein glorreicher Vorschlag nicht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wolltest Du wohl aufzeigen, jedoch ist es beim Dorsch - und das ist das Thema hier - nun einmal nicht möglich. Fakt ist, Du hast das MSC Siegel angeführt und das gibt es nicht in der Ostsee (beim Dorsch)!  Also funktioniert Dein glorreicher Vorschlag nicht!



Warum sollte das nicht möglich sein?

Zu dem MSC Siegel habe ich alles gesagt, aber du verstehst es nicht also gehe ich darauf nicht wieder ein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht möglich sein?



Aus rechtlichen Gründen (Privatsphäre)! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Es fehlt die rechtliche Grundlage hierfür. 

Für eine Videoüberwachung muss die Vorgabe gemäß BDSG "die Wahrnehmung berechtigter Interessen" erfüllt sein. Einhaltung der Fangquote als Argument? Unwahrscheinlich in Deutschland, da es hierfür wirklich strenge Voraussetzungen für eine dauerhafte Überwachung am Arbeitsplatz in nicht öffentlichen Räumen gibt.

Die Kosten für eine Überwachung nach den MSC Kriterien wäre für die meisten Fischer im übrigen sicherlich auch wirtschaftlich nicht machbar...


----------



## thomas19 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Moin,
die Gewinner der Dorschfangbegrenzung könnten die Veranstalter von Norwegenangelreisen werden. Einfach mal so ne Vermutung.
thomas19


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aus rechtlichen Gründen (Privatsphäre)! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Es fehlt die rechtliche Grundlage hierfür.
> 
> Für eine Videoüberwachung muss die Vorgabe gemäß BDSG "die Wahrnehmung berechtigter Interessen" erfüllt sein. Einhaltung der Fangquote als Argument? Unwahrscheinlich in Deutschland, da es hierfür wirklich strenge Voraussetzungen für eine dauerhafte Überwachung am Arbeitsplatz in nicht öffentlichen Räumen gibt.
> 
> Die Kosten für eine Überwachung nach den MSC Kriterien wäre für die meisten Fischer im übrigen sicherlich auch wirtschaftlich nicht machbar...




Jupp, und was soll die Videoüberwachung auch bringen? 
Die Probleme werden dadurch doch nicht weniger bzw. irgendein Fisch geschont.

Und wer setzt sich hin und wertet die Videos aus?
Wer bezahlt das Personal?


----------



## Herman Hummerich (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Vielleicht nicht grad der Dorsch aber doch interessant!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZwFnGxCJhg


ab Min 33 kurzer Einspieler und dann doch irgendwie  passend
zum Thema


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Gut das in Europa keiner vom Bundesdatenschutzgesetz weiß. Die Dummerchen planen doch einfach noch die Videoüberwachung  in der Fischerei durchzusetzen.

Wen das interessiert findet dafür diverse Quellen, aber jetzt klinke ich mich hier wirklich aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

http://hearzonede.com/2016/10/23/schmidt-gegen-drastische-kurzung-der-dorschquote/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Warum hat Frau Dr. denn das Fanglimit für Angler kritisiert? Weil die 3 bzw. 5 Dorsche zu hoch sind? Oder ist der Text nur unglücklich formuliert? Lässt Interpretatiosspielraum wie ich finde.


----------



## Ørret (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Die Angabe zum Lachs ist auch falsch. Das muß Stück und nicht Tonnen heißen.
Wenn ich darüber nachdenke wird mir auch schlecht! Da investieren Angler viel Zeit und Geld in Lachs und Meerforellenprogramme und dann werden sie auf dem Meer wieder von Berufsfischern  weggefangen ,  ohne daß sie sich finanziell nennenswert an den Programmen beteiligen hätten(da beziehe ich auch professionelle Anbieter von Trollingtouren auf Lachs ein).
Aber das ist wohl ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Erste Kutter melden Stornierungen:
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachri...orsche-pro-Tag-Angelkutter-stehen-vor-dem-Aus


----------



## climber (8. November 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo,

ich bin am WE in Magdeburg auf der Messe gewesen.
Dort habe ich die Podiumsdiskussion zum Thema "Dorsch Situation" in der westlichen Ostsee verfolgt und dazu Gespräche geführt.
Die derzeitige Situation wird uns wohl die nächsten Jahre erhalten bleiben. Nur wenn die Maßnahmen greifen und alle EU-Anreinerstaaten diese umsetzen, wird mit einer Besserung der Situation nach 2021 gerechnet.
Ich gebe nur die wissenschaftlichen Aussagen der Diskussion wieder.

Gruß climber


----------



## Flatfish86 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*

@ Thomas: Aber das viele Angler von weiter weg kommen ist doch schon bekannt. Ich habe diesen Vortrag von Thünen gefunden (http://www.lav-union-nord.de/images/stories/DOWNLOADS/2015/Datenerhebung_Freizeitfischerei_2015.pdf). Da steht, dass nur 36% der Ostseeangler aus SH&MV kommen (S. 19). Bei den Kutteranglern sind es sogar nur etwa 30%. Auch ganz interessant: Wenn man die 1,15 Mio Angeltage (hier sind auch noch Mefoangeltage bei) durch die 163.000 Ostseeangler teilt (S. 14), kommt man auf ca. 7 Tage pro Angler (wahrscheinlich sogar etwas weniger, da Mefo mit inkl. ist). Da liegen die Werte dieser Umfrage ja garnicht mal so weit weg, wenn man sie mitteln würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*

Daten erhoben hat Thünen aber z. B., nicht in NRW, Bayern, B-W etc... 

Das hätte dann auch ihre Zahlen gedrückt mit durchschnittlichen Angeltagen zum hochrechnen und die Fischer hätten weniger Quote von den Anglern bekommen..

Deswegen kommt ja auch noch bei uns ne Umfrage, woher (Bundesland)  die Dorschangler kommen..


----------



## Kotzi (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*

Durch die Telefonumfrage eben doch, 100.000 Leute in ganz Deutschland angerufen und so, liest du den Kram eigentlich nicht und nimmst nur an?


----------



## Flatfish86 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*

Zumindest sind auf Folie 19 alle 16 Bundesländer und die zugehörigen Anteile zu finden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*

Die Folien sind ja nicht Rohdaten, sondern das gefilterte, interpretierte und  hochgerechnete. 

Ich habe Aussagen von Institutsmitarbeitern (sind da grade dran), dass nur 9 Bundesländer abtelefoniert wurden  (MV, SH, BRB, HH, B, SA, Thü, Nds, BRE, damit meint man 80% der Dorschangler abgedeckt zu haben, das würde reichen um nicht zu "verfälschen"), und SA und Thü dann als Proxy für die nicht abtelefonierten Länder benutzt wurde.

Insgesamt wurden auch keine 50.000 oder 100.000 Angler angerufen, sondern  Bürger.

*Davon waren nur knappe 680 Angler* dabei - auf dieser "breiten Datenbasis" wurde das dann alles hochgerechnet und daraus dann die Folien und Interpretationen erstellt.


----------



## Kotzi (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*

Ja klar wurden 100.000 Bürger angerufen, und anhand dessen Berechnungsmodelle angestellt. Hast du überhaupt irgend einen Wissenschaftlichen Background? Oder verurteilst du das einfach als schlecht weil isso?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ja klar wurden 100.000 Bürger angerufen, und anhand dessen Berechnungsmodelle angestellt.


mit knapp 680 Angern dabei, auf denen das Ganze dann hochgerechnet fusst.
Und es wurde, wie gesagt, NICHT in Bayern, NRW, B-W (mit bevölkerungreichste BL)  etc. angerufen..


----------



## Kotzi (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*

Ja, und?
Ich lese wirklich gerne sonstige Sachen von dir. Habe sogar als Jugendlicher
durch dein Kutter-Angelbuch nach der Ostsee geschmachtet - und letztendlich wohne ich jetzt hier und angel auch mal auf Dorsch.

Aber deine wirklich unfundierte Kritik an diesen Wissenschaftlichen Publikationen ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommener Murx. Ich maße mir auch nicht an, Fachfremde Publikationen und deren Berechnungsmodelle wirklich Sinnvoll zu beurteilen. Aber dafür wird das in der Wissenschaft unentgeltlich von Experten vor Veröffentlichung gereviewt. 

Ich klinke mich ab dem Moment auch aus, weil es wahrscheinlich im Folgenden in eine reine Meinungsdiskussion abdriften würde, und diese haben wir beide schon Kund getan.

Wir sehen uns im Koch-Tröt wieder 

Vielleicht überdenkst du das ganze ja vielleicht noch mal.

Mfg


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*

Moin Moin Kotzi,
das ist sein Job:
Er muß für lecker essen ,Koch-Tröt auch Brötchen verdienen







|wavey:


----------



## Kotzi (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*

Und über Sachen die er in meinen Augen keine Ahnung hat unfundiert kritisieren? 

Nee, das schadet eher seiner sonstigen Reputation meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ja klar wurden 100.000 Bürger angerufen, und anhand dessen Berechnungsmodelle angestellt. Hast du überhaupt irgend einen Wissenschaftlichen Background? Oder verurteilst du das einfach als schlecht weil isso?



Thomas verurteilt nicht einfach so, sondern bemängelt - in meinen Augen völlig zu Recht - die Qualität der Daten des Thünen-Institutes!

Ich möchte Dir nur mal so ein paar Zahlen mit auf den Weg geben:  Es wurden *50.000* Haushalte befragt, das entspricht ca. 0,15%der Haushalte in Deutschland. 174.000 Menschen von ca.  80.000.000 Einwohnern sind Meeresangler, das sind ca. 0,2% der deutschen  Bevölkerung.Demnach erreicht das TI bei der Befragung rein theoretisch 108 Meeresangler,  die die Grundlage der Berechnungen bilden (es waren in diesem Fall wohl über 600). Dabei wurde nicht  berücksichtigt, dass hiervon dann ca. 70% aus Schleswig-Holstein und MVP kommen. Warum? Weil die befragten Haushalte lediglich 1/3 der Bevölkerung in D abbilden und zusätzlich noch 36% der Meeresangler aus SH kommen! Das wurde dann auf ganz D hochgerechnet! Zusätzlich wurden im Schnitt noch 1908 Angler pro Jahr bei vor Ort Beprobungen befragt. Hierbei wurde meines Wissens nach auch nicht berücksichtigt, wo die Angler herkommen (es wurde zwar erfasst, aber nicht in die Berechnung mit einbezogen). Das heißt, wenn ich von den befragten Anglern 1500 Angler aus SH habe mit einem Durchschnitt von 20 Angeltagen pro Jahr und nur 500 Angler aus Bayern mit 5 Angeltagen im Jahr, komme ich auf einen Durchschnitt von gut 16 Angeltagen pro Jahr. Das wird dann auf 174.000 Meeresangler hochgerechnet. Man hätte bei den Hochrechnungen die Verteilung der Angeltage nach Herkunft besser berücksichtigen müssen, schließlich hat man ja ungefähre Angaben zu der Verteilung nach Bundesländern. Es wurde jedoch lediglich ein Schnitt errechnet und mit der Anzahl der (geschätzten) Anzahl an Meeresanglern multipliziert. Die Realität - nämlich reigionale Unterschiede - werden hier ja gerade ersichtlich. 

Für mich sind die Zahlen einfach nur schwammig und unzureichend. Deshalb bleibe ich dabei: Sollte jemand gegen die Verordnung - die ja auf Grund der vorliegenden Zahlen beschlossen wird - klagen, sehe ich gute Erfolgsaussichten!

Im übrigenhat mir das Thünen- Institut auf Anfrage zur Datenqualität mitgeteilt, dass man diese Diskussion um die Qualität der Daten bereits seit 9 Jahren führen würde (Thomas und ich sind anscheinend nicht die einzigen die Zweifel haben...) und ohne das bisher jemals jemand bessere Daten oder Ansätze aufzeigen bzw. liefern konnte. Wie soll man das interpretieren? Scheiß auf die Qualität der Daten, es gibt halt keine anderen? Sollten verlässliche Daten nicht eine zwingende Voraussetzung für eine Verordnung sein, die tausende Arbeitsplätze bedroht? Meint Ihr ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen wäre durchsetzbar, wenn man sagt "im Durchschnitt sterben 20- 4000 Menschen weniger im Straßenverkeht pro Jahr, 10 bis 100.000 Bäume leben länger und der Co2 Ausstoß geht wohl auch um 3 bis 80% zurück? Nein, das wäre nicht möglich, da die Interessenvertreter der Automobilindustrie solche Aussagen zerreißen würden. Aber der doofe Angler lässt sich (weil einsam und verlassen auf weiter Flur) mit Zahlen "Pi mal Auge" sein Hobby verbieten. Ich komme aus SH, habe ein Boot auf Fehmarn und fahre ca. 10 Mal im Jahr raus. Ich fange meine Dorsche und mich stört das Baglimit überhaupt nicht! Ich nehme eh nur ein paar Dorsche mit die ich selber verwerte. Aber deshalb muss ich mir doch die (theoretische) Möglichkeit mehr fangen zu können nicht einfach verbieten lassen. 5.- Euro für das Phrasenschwein (DGZRS) zahle ich gerne, aber "Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren".

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Mit hat ein Angler gerade erzählt, dass das Institut zu der Studie zu einem Großteil vom Bund bezahlt wird, speziell wohl von einem Ministerium, dass die Quote der Angler jetzt zu den Berufsfischern umverteilt hat. 

Ich frage mich jetzt die ganze Zeit, was der damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte?

Gute Nacht!


----------



## angler1996 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wie oft geht ihr GEZIELT Dorschangeln?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thomas verurteilt nicht einfach so, sondern bemängelt - in meinen Augen völlig zu Recht - die Qualität der Daten des Thünen-Institutes!
> 
> Ich möchte Dir nur mal so ein paar Zahlen mit auf den Weg geben: Es wurden *50.000* Haushalte befragt, das entspricht ca. 0,15%der Haushalte in Deutschland. 174.000 Menschen von ca. 80.000.000 Einwohnern sind Meeresangler, das sind ca. 0,2% der deutschen Bevölkerung.Demnach erreicht das TI bei der Befragung rein theoretisch 108 Meeresangler, die die Grundlage der Berechnungen bilden (es waren in diesem Fall wohl über 600). Dabei wurde nicht berücksichtigt, dass hiervon dann ca. 70% aus Schleswig-Holstein und MVP kommen. Warum? Weil die befragten Haushalte lediglich 1/3 der Bevölkerung in D abbilden und zusätzlich noch 36% der Meeresangler aus SH kommen! Das wurde dann auf ganz D hochgerechnet! Zusätzlich wurden im Schnitt noch 1908 Angler pro Jahr bei vor Ort Beprobungen befragt. Hierbei wurde meines Wissens nach auch nicht berücksichtigt, wo die Angler herkommen (es wurde zwar erfasst, aber nicht in die Berechnung mit einbezogen). Das heißt, wenn ich von den befragten Anglern 1500 Angler aus SH habe mit einem Durchschnitt von 20 Angeltagen pro Jahr und nur 500 Angler aus Bayern mit 5 Angeltagen im Jahr, komme ich auf einen Durchschnitt von gut 16 Angeltagen pro Jahr. Das wird dann auf 174.000 Meeresangler hochgerechnet. Man hätte bei den Hochrechnungen die Verteilung der Angeltage nach Herkunft besser berücksichtigen müssen, schließlich hat man ja ungefähre Angaben zu der Verteilung nach Bundesländern. Es wurde jedoch lediglich ein Schnitt errechnet und mit der Anzahl der (geschätzten) Anzahl an Meeresanglern multipliziert. Die Realität - nämlich reigionale Unterschiede - werden hier ja gerade ersichtlich.
> 
> ...



Gute Nacht,

 sagt alles
 Gruß A.


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Moin .

Neues vom Dorsch ....http://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/4_EU-VO/VO1903_16_TAC_Ostsee.pdf


----------



## Nidderauer (22. November 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ist euch das schon bekannt mit der MSC-Rating-Agentur und woher der  Wind da eigentlich weht? 

http://www.wiwo.de/technologie/gree...orsch-ist-nicht-mehr-nachhaltig/13553472.html

 Grüße Sven


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. November 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Neues vom Dorsch ....http://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/4_EU-VO/VO1903_16_TAC_Ostsee.pdf



Angeln zur Freizeitgestaltung, als Sport?! Und in der Freizeitfischerei darf ein Fischer nicht mehr als 5 Dorsche usw.


 Also da wurden ja wieder Begriffe genannt, ich würde sagen ich bin Angler, kein Fischer, ich erwerbe ja auch eine Angelberechtigung beim Land MV und keine Fischereiberechtigung.


 Naja wenigstens haben sie die Regeln mal nieder geschrieben, deren Überwachung völlig unmöglich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Schutz-fuer-den-Problemfisch-Dorsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

https://idw-online.de/de/news664695 

http://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/nur-noch-fuenf-dorsche-pro-tag-id15540776.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://idw-online.de/de/news664695



So sieht es aus! 

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster. Angeln auf Dorsch wird in naher Zukunft komplett verboten, damit die verbliebenen Berufsfischer weiterhin Dorsche fangen können...

Das alles unterstreicht einmal mehr meine Vermutung, dass wir Angler nur Opfer für die Berufsfischer sind. Bringen tut das Baglimit nichts, außer mehr Fänge für die Berufsfischer. Die Bestände erholen sich dadurch nicht...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

In meinem Fischereiverein sind bisher jedes Jahr ca. 20 Angler zum Dorschangeln hochgefahren, teils auch nach Dänemark. Wir haben uns vorige Woche eher zufällig darüber unterhalten. Die haben zu 100% storniert. Laut deren Aussage hat der Kutterbetreiber in Dänemark bereits die Schließung seines Betriebs für Angelausfahrten angekündigt, weil die Stornierungsrate für 2017 bei 80% läge.


----------



## Flatfish86 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Für den Dorsch wäre die von den Forschern vorgeschlagene 2-jährige Schließung für Berufsfischer und Angler sicher ein Segen (aber auch nur wenn zufällig in diesen 2 Jahren auch die Umweltbedigungen passen), aber ich möchte nicht wissen, wie groß das Geschrei dann auch hier gewesen wäre. Unter Berücksichtigung der Komplexität der Quotenverhandlungen (verschiedene Anrainer, verschiedene Interessensgruppen) für mich ein typischer Vorstoss von Elfenbeinturmforschern. Völlig unrealistisch. Außerdem wäre eine Kontrolle genauso schwierig, wie beim jetzige Bag-Limit.


----------



## a.bu (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Moin, 

was die Kontrollen betrifft, bin ich mir sicher das bereits ein Heer willfähiger Hilfsscherriffs mit den Füßen scharrt um diesen Meilenstein des Dorschschutzes durchzusetzen. Was mich dabei sehr brennend interessiert wäre dabei die rechtliche Lage, muß ich einem Fischereiaufseher mein Boot zugänglich machen, ihn gegebenenfalls Staufächer und Kisten dürchwühlen lassen oder soll es am Strand Taschenkontrollen geben? Darf so in die Privatssphäre eines lizensierten Anglers eingegriffen werden? Ich denke nicht und deshalb würde ich vorerst jeden der hier Hand an mein Eigentum anlegt unsanft in die Ostsee befördern. Also bliebe in einem Verdachtsfall dem Fischereiaufseher ja nur noch der Polizeinotruf und die werden sich mit Sicherheit bedanken, wenn sie in Zukunft bei Ihrer Personalstärke die Küsten unseres Landes abklappern müssen um Zwangskontrollen bei nicht kooperativen Anglern zu machen. Bin da mal sehr gespannt auf nächstes Jahr...


----------



## UMueller (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Für den Dorsch wäre die von den Forschern vorgeschlagene 2-jährige Schließung für Berufsfischer und Angler sicher ein Segen (aber auch nur wenn zufällig in diesen 2 Jahren auch die Umweltbedigungen passen), aber ich möchte nicht wissen, wie groß das Geschrei dann auch hier gewesen wäre.


 
Ich glaub das Geschrei würde garnicht mal so groß sein, weil diese Maßnahme ja alle beträfe. Nach 2 Jahren wird man dann sehen ob es dem Dorsch geholfen hat. Wenn nicht, gäbe es wohl noch andere Gründe für den Dorschrückgang. Dann aber müsste man sich schon Sorgen um den Zustand der Ostsee machen.
Die Fischerei hat sich ja nie an die Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft gehalten. Stets lagen die Fangquoten deutlich darüber. So auch diesmal wieder. Einmal wurde die Quote früh ausgefischt, da gabs Gejammer seitens der Fischerei die Bestände seien doch da. Die Quoten müssten deshalb wieder rauf. Die Wissenschaft hätte geirrt. Zu anderen Zeiten erreichen sie die Quote das ganze Jahr über nicht.Da zeigt sich dann das wahre Dilemma. Der Dorsch wird überfischt. Von "upgrade" der Fänge seitens der Schleppfischer will ich jetzt gar nicht reden.#q#q So macht man Populationen kaputt. Aber am eigenen Ast zu sägen ist vielleicht garnicht so schlimm,wenn man weich aufgefangen wird. Gibt ja noch andere Fische und Subventionen.


----------



## a.bu (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Oh sorry, gerade gelesen das Thema hattet Ihr vorgestern in einem anderen Thread:m#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster. Angeln auf Dorsch wird in naher Zukunft komplett verboten, damit die verbliebenen Berufsfischer weiterhin Dorsche fangen können...



Kannst dich ruhig rauslehnen..

Das Fenster dieser Prophezeiung,liegt  im Erdgeschoss [emoji6]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Kannst dich ruhig rauslehnen..
> 
> Das Fenster dieser Prophezeiung,liegt  im Erdgeschoss [emoji6]



Jepp, vermutlich sogar bodengleich


----------



## Flatfish86 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



UMueller schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Geschrei würde garnicht mal so groß sein, weil diese Maßnahme ja alle beträfe.



[FONT=&quot]Glaubst Du das wirklich? Letztlich sind doch mit der jetzigen Regelung auch beide Gruppen betroffen. Bei den Anglern ist das Geschrei nur groß, weil sie erstmalig mit einbezogen wurden. Es wird argumentiert, dass die Bag-Limit Regelung nichts bringt, weil die Fischereiquote "nur" um 56% gesenkt wurde. Der ICES empfohlen die Quoten um 88% zu senken, in diesem Vorschlag waren Beschränkungen der Angelfischerei nicht einbezogen. Nun hat die Politik entschieden die Last auf mehr Schultern zu verteilen und die Angler mit einzubeziehen (das gefällt natürlich einigen Anglern nicht, genauso wie die Quotenreduktion den Fischern nicht gefällt). Letztlich reden wir aber insgesamt nicht von einer Reduktion der Fangmenge um 56%, sondern um 56% + die Reduktion durch die verringerten Anglerentnahmen (falls sich der größte Teil daran hält), wodurch vermutlich nochmal 15-30% weniger Fisch entnommen wird. Da Enden wir dann ganz schnell bei einer Reduktion der Gesamtentnahme von 70-80% und nur darum geht es! Wenn man hier liest, wie akribisch diskutiert wird, ob die Regelungen überhaupt kontrollierbar bzw. Verstöße verfolgbar sind und welche Wege es gäbe, das Bag-Limit zu umgehen, kann mir keiner erzählen, dass ein komplettes Fangverbot für alle einfach so akzeptiert wird. Dazu ist der Mensch einfach viel zu egoistisch #q.[/FONT]


----------



## UMueller (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@ Flatfish86

Das was Angler nun weniger fangen dürfen, haben die Berufsfischer nun dazubekommen(und sogar mehr). Wie kommst du also auf 70% Quotensenkung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Letztlich reden wir aber insgesamt nicht von einer Reduktion der Fangmenge um 56%, sondern um 56% + die Reduktion durch die verringerten Anglerentnahmen (falls sich der größte Teil daran hält), wodurch vermutlich nochmal 15-30% weniger Fisch entnommen wird. Da Enden wir dann ganz schnell bei einer Reduktion der Gesamtentnahme von 70-80% und nur darum geht es! Wenn man hier liest, wie [/FONT]



Und was passiert nochmal mit den wegfallenden Anglerquoten ?


----------



## Flatfish86 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Bsp:
Zur Verinfachung nehmen wir an, Angler und Fischer fangen gleich viel (so wie es ja auch postoliert wird) und nehmen an beide Gruppen entnehmen jeweils 100 t (so lässt es sich leichter rechnen).

Szenario 1: Also Angler 100 t und Fischer 100 t = insgesamt 200 t Entnahme. 
Kürzt man die Quote der Fischer um 88% und lässt die Angler unbeschränkt , darf der Fischer nur noch 12% der 100 t fangen, also 12 t. Die Angler fangen weiter 100 t und somit werden insgesamt 112 t entnommen. Insgesamt also eine Reduktion der Gesamtentnahmemenge von 44% ((1-112/200)*100).

Szenario 2: Kürzt man die Quote der Fischer nur um 56% und lässt die Angler in Ruhe, fangen die Fischer noch 44 t und die Angler weiter 100 t. Insgesamt also eine Entnahme von 144 t und eine Reduktion der Gesamtentnahme um 28% (1-144/200)*100). 

Szenario 3 (was der jetzigen Entscheidung entspricht): Kürzt man die Qoute um 56% und beschränkt die Angler, was sagen wir mal eine Reduktion der Anglerfänge von 25% bewirkt, fangen die Fischer wieder 44 t und die Angler nur noch 75 t. Insgesamt also 119 t und eine Reduktion der Gesamtentnahme um 40,5% (1-119/200)*100). 

Jetzt vergleich mal die Reduktion der Gesamtentnahme von Szenario 1-3 und du siehst, das das Bag-Limit zu einer Reduktion der Gesamtentnahme geführt hat und sich diese Reduktion dem Wert bei einer Reduktion der Fischereiquote um 88% nähert (44% vs. 40,5%).

Die Zahlen hier sind natürlich nicht die realen Zahlen, aber es geht ja auch nur um das Prinzip.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen hier sind natürlich nicht die realen Zahlen, aber es geht ja auch nur um das Prinzip.


Ich rechne auch immer gerne mit Phantasiezahlen.

Hier reale Zahlen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erweiterung 11.10. 19 Uhr
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Flatfish86 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich hab ja gesagt, es ging ums Prinzip! Mir wird hier zu viel vermischt. Thomas in Deiner Rechnung da oben rechnest du mit den Zahlen aus der Fischerei für die gesamte westliche Ostsee und nennst im gleichen Atemzug die Fangreduktion der Angler nur für Deutschland. Das ist nicht sauber. Denn die Entnahmemenge der Angler sinkt nicht nur um 900 t, da dies nur  für die deutschen Angler berechnet wurde, sondern um mehr, weil ja auch  dänische und schwedische Angler das Bag-limit haben und sich somit deren  Fänge auch proportional zu den deutschen verringern werden. 
Grundsätzlich wiederspreche ich Dir aber auch garnicht. Es stimmt das die Fischer mehr entnehmen können, weil die Angler mitbeteiligt wurden und das war ja auch der Sinn an der Sache. Letztlich war doch die Frage lassen wir die Fischer alle pleite gehen oder holen wir die Angler mit ins Boot, sodass beide Gruppen zwar leiden, aber auch zumindest teilweise überleben können. Ob man das nun gut findet oder nicht ist jedermanns persönliche Entscheidung. Ich finde den Gedankengang zumindest nachvollziehbar. 
Man kann nicht alles nur schwarz und weiß zeichnen und das passiert hier leider viel zu häufig. Irgendwann wird man dann nicht mehr ernstgenommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wenn das nicht sauber ist sein soll, beschwer Dich bei Thünen - andere Zahlen liefern die nicht, weils keine andern gibt, das sind die Zahlen von Thünen.

Auf Grundlage dieser Zahlen wurden die Entscheidungen getroffen.

Ich kann nix dafür und kritisiere das schon lange, dass mit so mangelhaften Zahlen so weitreichende Entscheidungen getroffen werden.

So ist das aber eben, wenn Elfenbeintürmler für ihre Kohle (Studien und Monitoring) versuchen Anglerrelevanz hochzurechnen, um weiter (möglichst noch mehr) Kohle für Forschung zu kriegen..

Thünen wird nicht mal mehr in Wissenschaftskreisen für ihre Schlussfolgerungen (weil so schlechte Datenbasis) übermäßig ernst genommen..

Nochmal:
Die von mir genannten Zahlen sind die von Thünen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Letztlich war doch die Frage lassen wir die Fischer alle pleite gehen oder holen wir die Angler mit ins Boot, sodass beide Gruppen zwar leiden, aber auch zumindest teilweise überleben können.



Können wir gerne drüber diskutieren.

Nur sollte man dann so ehrlich sein und damit aufhören,diesen Kuhhandel als Schutzmaßnahme für die Dorschbestände zu verkaufen.


----------



## Flatfish86 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thünen wird nicht mal mehr in Wissenschaftskreisen für ihre Schlussfolgerungen (weil so schlechte Datenbasis) übermäßig ernst genommen..



Na ich hoffe mal, dass diese Kreise nicht aus den kompetenten Verbandsbiologen bestehen...

Ist auch egal, ich möchte mich nicht weiter streiten. Peace and over and out |wavey:


----------



## muddyliz (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

http://derstandard.at/2000048903964/Ostsee-Forscher-warnen-vor-Zusammenbruch-der-Dorschbestaende


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

ist die Meldung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://idw-online.de/de/news664695


----------



## kati48268 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Das nächste Säggelchen-Interview… Herrjeh. |uhoh:

  Rute & Rolle 1/17, S. 12 

Titel: *„Auch wir Angler sind in der Pflicht“*

  Da hatte Georg Baumann (Chefredakteur Rute & Rolle) doch grad noch bei Facebook gesagt, 
_„In der Januar-Ausgabe bringen wir z. B. eine großen Artikel über das Bag Limit auf der Ostsee inkl. Interview mit Seggelke. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir uns da einen Kuschelkurs vorwerfen lassen müssen.“_

  Trotzdem legt er als Interviewer dem DAFV-GF gleich bei der 1. Frage eines der Märchen des Bundesverbandes als Faktum vor, _„der Bundesverband hat das Bag Limit vehement abgelehnt…“_.
  Da hat er wohl nicht wirklich mitbekommen, wie es überhaupt zu diesem Bag Limit kam.

  So wird es Alexander Seggelke natürlich leicht gemacht, die Version des DAFV zu dem Geschehen der letzten Monate einfach noch mal abzuspulen; 

Positionspapier, EAA, vom DAFV gegründeter ‚Runder Tisch Dorsch‘, anschließende Resolution,… blablabla… 

und am Ende ist die EU-Kommission an allem schuld.

  Der GF macht sich beim Interview (aus Bundesverbandssicht!) auch nicht schlecht. Selbst als er ganz allgemein auf den Verband angesprochen wird, auf all das interne Theater und das Ansehen, dass Frau Dr. Häppchen-Käse bei den Anglern an der Basis hat, 

antwortet er stur weiter zum Dorsch-Thema, 

nicht auf die allgemein gehaltene Frage.

  Interessant finde ich, dass er aus einer der off. Sitzungen berichtet: 

einer der Kutterkapitänsvertreter hätte gesagt, dass er mit dem Limit doch ganz gut leben kann.
  Ich vermute, dass dieser dieses Statement noch viel interessanter findet als ich.


  Auch Jens Meyer wird zu Tränen gerührt sein, wenn er liest, dass der DAFV bei den Ministerien mit Nachdruck auf die Bedeutung des geangelten Dorsches für den regionalen Tourismus hingewiesen hat.

*Resümee: *
*die Legende vom Dorsch“schutz“ *
*und dem wie ein Löwe für Angler kämpfenden DAFV *
*lebt!*

  Wer glaubt, das kommt so nicht bei den Lesern an 

oder noch nicht genug den Kopf auf den Tisch gehämmert hat,
 liest 2 Seiten zuvor den „Kommentar“ von R&R-Redakteur Jesco Peschuter.


  Da wird dem Bundesverband gute Arbeit bescheinigt, 

die vom Thünen-Institut vorgelegten Zahlen zu „wissenschaftlich bewiesen“ erklärt 

und ein Stück des Textes widmet sich dem eigentlichen Grund für das Dorschproblem: 

den durch Angler illegal verkauften Fischen.

  Mir bleibt da nur auf Dieter Nuhr zu verweisen;
_„wenn man keine Ahnung hat, …“!_
#q


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Die Rute und Rolle kooperiert doch mit dem DAFV. Von daher braucht man da keine übermäßig kritische Berichterstattung erwarten. Seit Norf und Ehrchen da nicht mehr sind, hat das Magazin ohnehin nachgelassen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Seit Norf und Ehrchen da nicht mehr sind, hat das Magazin ohnehin nachgelassen.


Das kann ich so nicht sagen.

Beim ersten Interview mit Häppchen-Käse war es deutlich schlimmer.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260549&highlight=Interview

Denke, das liegt einfach daran, dass Redakteure (aller Printmedien) einfach nicht genug in den angelpolitischen Themen stecken & die überall vorherrschende Unterbesetzung (die Verlage fahren alle Sparflamme) die Zeit nicht hergibt, sich vorab vernünftig einzuarbeiten.

Mühe hat sich Georg Baumann sicherlich gegeben, das erkennt man. 
Der Kommentar von J. Peschuter ist viel schlimmer; Unkenntnis der Fakten und auch dabei, wie man sich einem solchen Thema nähert.

Vielleicht sollte man das schlichtweg Leuten überlassen, die was davon verstehen.

Ob das aber von der Verlagsseite, in der bekanntlich Philipp Freudenberg sitzt, überhaupt gewünscht ist, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Redakteure eines sich vom intellektuellen Tiefgang eher in Richtung Austrocknung bewegenden Angelmagazines sind eben keine Journalisten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...rgt-sich-um-Dorschquote,anglertreffen100.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...rgt-sich-um-Dorschquote,anglertreffen100.html




Mit den Zahlen der Anglerfänge haben die das anscheinend alle nicht so. Wie kommen die auf 1865 Dorsche pro Jahr? 

Ich darf nach der Regelung maximal 1703 Dorsche fangen. Da werden uns (in diesem Fall süstennahe Bewohner) wieder schlappe 10% mehr in die Schuhe geschoben. So einfach geht das....


----------



## Tate (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Zitat Thomas9904:  Berufsfischerei statt 88% weniger nur 56 % weniger Dorschfang. Wenn ich das richtig lese und interpretiere so haben die Berufsfischer einen vorgeschriebenen Minderfang von 44%. Wieso wird dann geschrieben, auch von dir Thomas, das die Gesamtentnahmequote von Berufs- und Freizeitfischern gleich bleibt bzw. die Begrenzung der Freizeitangler den Berufsfischern zugute kommt? Um es klar zu stellen, ich will hier weder provozieren noch bin ich Umweltfuzzi. Es ist reine Interesse an der Problematik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hier reale Zahlen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erweiterung 11.10. 19 Uhr
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## UMueller (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mit den Zahlen der Anglerfänge haben die das anscheinend alle nicht so. Wie kommen die auf 1865 Dorsche pro Jahr?
> 
> Ich darf nach der Regelung maximal 1703 Dorsche fangen. Da werden uns (in diesem Fall süstennahe Bewohner) wieder schlappe 10% mehr in die Schuhe geschoben. So einfach geht das....



Doch haben sie. Meiner Meinung nach werden die Anglerfänge bewusst gepusht um die Öffentlichkeit in die Irre zu führen. Wirre These von mir ? Möglich, glaub ich aber nicht. Der Rechenfehler kann durchaus absichtlich erfolgt sein. So nach´ Guckt mal soviel dürfen Angler fangen. Es ist dann auch völlig egal wieviel Angler wirklich fangen. Hauptsache da steht diese utopische Zahl.#q
Angler fangen fast soviel, genauso viel, bis Angler fangen mehr als die Fischer. Alles schon gehört bzw. gelesen. Mir scheint den schwarzen Peter will man den Anglern zuschieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Würde von diesen "Wissenschaftlern" den Anglern nicht allermindestens ein signifikanter Einfluss zugeschrieben werden, würden diese Elfenbeintürmler vielleicht nicht mehr die schöne Kohle zum forschen und zum Monitoring der Angler bekommen...

DAS IST NATÜRLICH EINE BÖSWILLIGE UNTERSTELLUNG OHNE JEDEN REALEN HINTERGRUND!!!


----------



## UMueller (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier reale Zahlen:



Kannste garnicht oft genug einstellen #6#6#6


----------



## GandRalf (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hab ich irgendetwas verpasst?

Auszug aus einem Artikel zur Dorschquote im neuen Raubfisch:



> Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband (DAFV) kritisiert das Fanglimit für Angler. In einer Pressemitteilung heißt es: "Das Problem um den westlichen Dorschbestand ist nicht zu übersehen, und die Anglerschaft in Deutschland ist bereit, an Maßnahmen zum Wiederaufbau des Bestandes mitzuwirken. Allerdings sind die jetzt vom EU-Ministerrat getroffenen Entscheidungen weit von der umsetzbaren Praxis entfernt und werden vom DAFV aufs Äußerste in Frage gestellt."


Besonders den letzten Satz sollte man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
Hat doch das Vorpreschen in Sachen Zugeständnisse diese Situation erst begünstigt.#q


----------



## offense80 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Guter-Start-fuer-Heringsfischer


Und jetzt lest bitte den vorletzten Absatz!! 

Unterdessen machte die SPD-Europaabgeordnete Ulrike Rodust den Dorschfischern Hoffnung. Kleine Kutter in der Ostsee sollen offenbar vom bevorstehenden Laichschutz-Fangverbot für den West- Dorsch ausgenommen werden, wenn sie im Flachwasser nahe der Küste fischen. Die Politikerin erwartet einen entsprechenden Beschluss in Brüssel.

Gef**** hat sie UNS ANGLER !!! 

Ich kann nicht so viel fressen wie ich kotzen könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Haltet ihr euch dran*

Nicht nur das:
DER DAFV HAT MITGEHOLFEN!!#

Ich schubs das nur mal ins passende Thema..


----------



## Jan1982 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Wen es interessiert: auf der Facebook Seite von "Rute raus..." gibt es einen Mitschnitt vom letzten Stammtisch mit dem Thema Dorsch. Zu Gast waren Minister Backhaus, Angler, Kutterbetreiber und Fischer. Sehr interessant... Danach gab es auch noch Infos zum Thema Kormoran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Und es bestätigt sich immer wieder - zum ko.... und erbrech......................

Aus dem Ministerium in Kiel kommend eine Aussage, die noch deutlicher als Frau Rodust  in ihren Ausführungen zugab, dass  es eben NICHT um den Schutz der Dorsche ging, sondern dass deutsche Angler hier vor allem  (Quotenverteilung EU) für dänische Berufsfischerei auf rechnerische Fänge "verzichten", die Angler zur Zeit eh nicht machen. 

Es gibt also keine realen Minderfänge, weil die meisten Angler das Baglimit nicht mal erreichen, dennoch wurde diese errechneten (nicht realen) Minderfänge der Angler rechnerisch den Fischern zugeschlagen.
Angler haben auf um "errechnete"900 Tonnen "verzichtet (die sie eh nicht fangen, realer Verzicht also: 0), Fischer bekamen dafür über 2.000 Tonnen mehr...



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja bereits die Meinung der obersten Fischereibehörde in Kiel kurz dargestellt, nämlich dass die Änderung nicht mit der EU Verordnung in Einklang zu bringen ist. Das war ja "auf dem kleinen Dienstweg" und ich habe noch eine offizielle Stellungnahme zur Veröffentlichung hier im Anglerboard angefragt. Diese habe ich soeben erhalten. Vielen Dank dafür!
> ......
> [FONT=&quot]Die Einbeziehung der  Anglerfänge in die Quotenverordnung und letztlich die Festlegung der konkreten  Limits für 2017 basieren auf wissenschaftlichen Erhebungen zu Entnahmen in den  unterschiedlichen Segmenten der Angelfischerei auf Dorsch (Strandangler,  Angelkutter, individuelle Bootsangler). Auf der Grundlage der für diese  Anglergruppen ermittelten Durchschnittsfangmengen wurden notwendige Reduktionen  abgeschätzt, um seitens der Angelfischerei einen angemessenen Beitrag zur  nachhaltigen Nutzung des Dorsches zu leisten* und die Quotenabsenkung für die  Berufsfischerei erträglich zu halten.**[/font]*
> .............



Rodust:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, dass das damit hier auch einmal ganz klar gesagt wird, ich zitiere Frau Rodust aus ihrer Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus veröffentlichten Zahlen


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgehend von den Zahlen 2016 (ICES Gebiet 22-24, Fang Fischer ca. 7373t) wären eine ICES-Reduzierung um 88% also eine Fangmenge für 2017 von ca. 890 t für die Fischerei gewesen.
> 
> Nun dürfen die Fischer aber deutlich mehr fangen (Reduzierung nur auf 56% Einbusse, also 44% von den 7373 t), weil auch Angler verzichten (müssen).
> 
> ...



Und da gibt es tatsächlich noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, die freiwillige Angebote zur Beschränkung für Angler machen!

*KEINE EINSCHRÄNKUNG FÜR DEUTSCHE ANGLER; solange noch ein EU-Schleppnetzfischer hier unterwegs ist!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Kein Wunder, dass Thünen immer brav die gewünschten Zahlen und vor allem Interpretationen liefert, wenn man so mit Millionen gepampert wird:
http://www.innovations-report.de/ht...f-fuer-die-fischerei-und-meeresforschung.html


----------



## beschu (23. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Tja,"wessen Brot ich ess,dessen Lied ich sing"...soviel zur Unabhängigkeit der "Forscher"..ich könnte kotzen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Ich hab nur mal den Link eingestellt und meine Meinung dazu - die muss ja nicht jeder teilen. Aber ich sehe, dass zumindest Du in diesem Fall die gleiche Denkweise wie ich hast...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur mal den Link eingestellt und meine Meinung dazu - die muss ja nicht jeder teilen. Aber ich sehe, dass zumindest Du in diesem Fall die gleiche Denkweise wie ich hast...



Ob das so ist Thomas, wie Du denkst und andeutest, kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, aber ich stimme Dir auf jeden Fall zu, dass solche Dinge die Neutralität der Untersuchungen in Frage stellen können oder gar müssen! 

Gerade im Zusammenhang mit der aktuellen Aussage, dass das Baglimit lediglich dazu dient, die Quotenreduzierung der Berufsfischer in einem erträglichen Maß zu halten... Macht mich nachdenklich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gerade im Zusammenhang mit der aktuellen Aussage, dass das Baglimit lediglich dazu dient, die Quotenreduzierung der Berufsfischer in einem erträglichen Maß zu halten... *Macht mich nachdenklich!*


Frag mich......................


----------



## raubangler (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> .....
> Gerade im Zusammenhang mit der aktuellen Aussage, dass das Baglimit lediglich dazu dient, die Quotenreduzierung der Berufsfischer in einem erträglichen Maß zu halten... Macht mich nachdenklich!



;+;+;+

Wieso *aktuelle* Aussage?

Bei der ersten Anglerbefragung durch das Thünen-Vorgängerinstitut sprachen die bereits von einem Interessenausgleich.
Das war vor vielen Jahren....und stand ganz offen und ehrlich in der Presse.


----------



## raubangler (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Viele Jahre sind hier übrigens fast 10 Jahre.
So lange benötigen deutsche Wissenschaftler also, um die Interessen ihrer Zahlmeister in die Realität umzusetzen.
Effizienz ist was anderes.....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1762971&postcount=105


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Hallo miteinander



beschu schrieb:


> Tja,"wessen Brot ich ess,dessen Lied ich sing"...soviel zur Unabhängigkeit der "Forscher"..ich könnte kotzen...



 Was für eine Erkenntnis.

 Die bekommen doch glatt ein neues Forschungsschiff "geschenkt". Wie sollen die da objektiv sein? Wenn man da noch tiefer schürft, dann könnte sich doch tatsächlich herausstellen, das auch ihr Gehalt von der öffentlichen Hand bezahlt wird. 

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Flatfish86 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Wenn man da noch tiefer schürft, dann könnte sich doch tatsächlich herausstellen, das auch ihr Gehalt von der öffentlichen Hand bezahlt wird.



Was?!?!?|uhoh: |supergri

Wenn eine Universität ein neues Gebäude gebaut bekommt, kommt dann wohl auch nur noch murks raus... Da müssen doch Lobbyisten hinter stecken...

Der beste Beweis für Neutralität ist doch, dass das Thünen-Institut immer mal wieder Kritik von gegeneinander arbeitenden Gruppen bekommt. Muss man nur am Beispiel der Quoten in die Medien schauen. Umweltverbände unterstellen Fischereinähe, Fischereiverbände unterstellen Naturschutznähe, Angler unterstellen Fischerei- und Naturschutznähe... Passt ja irgendwie nicht zusammen...

Können die sich nicht mal einigen? So drehen wir und doch im Kreis...


----------



## gründler (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

2018

1.2.2018-1.5.2018  Pro Angler 0

Rest des Jahres 3 Stk.


Und wenn die Küche nicht lügt Baglimit auf Platten Mefo und co.wird auch besprochen.



Noch ohne Gewähr aber man hört da ..........


#h


----------



## raubangler (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man da noch tiefer schürft, dann könnte sich doch tatsächlich herausstellen, das auch ihr Gehalt von der öffentlichen Hand bezahlt wird.
> ...



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, erhalten sie auch Gelder von der EU für Studien, die von der EU beauftragt wurden.
So wie mit der Studie über Angler und deren Dorschfang.

Mit dem Ergebnis dieser Studie sind sie dann an die Presse gegangen und haben populistische Aussagen ('Angler fangen soviel wie Berufsfischer') und politische Forderungen (Interessenausgleich) gestreut.
Das ist definitiv nicht die Aufgabe von so einem Institut.

Es wäre somit interessant zu erfahren, warum das trotzdem gemacht wurde.
War das eine Vorgabe von der EU?
Die geschädigten Küstenländer (S-H etc.) sollten hier eine Untersuchung starten....


----------



## Flatfish86 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, erhalten sie auch Gelder von der EU für Studien, die von der EU beauftragt wurden..



Achso, na da haben wirs. Die EU kann sich ja selber Geld drucken. Oder etwa nicht? Also ist Thünen EU nahe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mit dem Ergebnis dieser Studie sind sie dann an die Presse gegangen und haben populistische Aussagen ('Angler fangen soviel wie Berufsfischer') und politische Forderungen (Interessenausgleich) gestreut.
> *Das ist definitiv nicht die Aufgabe von so einem Institut.*


Das ist der Punkt!!!!

ICh habe früher, zugegeben,  auch anders gedacht und musste mich eines Besseren belehren lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

ja, dass der 2016er plötzlich "frohwüchsig" sein soll mit 25 cm jetzt schon - was eher zum angeblich "verschwundenen" Jahrgang 2015 passen würde, macht mich zumindest nicht weniger misstrauisch.......


----------



## raubangler (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> ....
> Die Fragestellungen und Interpretationen werden immer maßgeblich von den Geldgebern bestimmt.....
> Dies ist alles allgemein bekannt und tausendfach thematisiert und nachgewiesen.
> ....



Die EU-Geldgeber setzen hier aber unser eigenes Geld gegen unsere eigenen Interessen ein.
Das sind ja schon fast ukrainische Verhältnisse.

Es geht aber noch weiter....denn die nächste Studie naht.
Jetzt wird Geld verbrannt, um die sonstigen Schäden der Angler zu erfassen:

https://www.thuenen.de/de/infothek/stellenangebote/?&id=430&L=0&job_id=3047&p=1 

Wenn das Ergebnis hier auch bereits feststeht, dann......|gutenach.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die EU-Geldgeber setzen hier aber unser eigenes Geld gegen unsere eigenen Interessen ein.
> Das sind ja schon fast ukrainische Verhältnisse.
> 
> Es geht aber noch weiter....denn die nächste Studie naht.
> ...



Die kömmen mit ihren jetzigen Mitarbeitern anscheinend nicht weiter, um eine schlüssige Argumentation für die Angelverbote in den AWZ aufzustellen. Sagen wir mal so, die Stellenbeschreibung passt wie Faust aufs Auge zu dem Thema. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Im Gegensatz zu früher würde ich heute alle Angler und alle Firmen aus und um die Angelbranche eher warnen, sogenannten "Instituten" wie Thünen, Geomar, Helmholtz etc. oder mit denen kooperierenden "Wissenschaftlern" oder Verbänden Daten freiwillig rauszugeben.

Das ist dann wie wenn sich ein schon zu Tode Verurteilter noch selber das Grab schaufeln müsste....


----------

